# The Lenovo Y50 Thread.



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

Official specs and announcement by Lenovo.

*news.lenovo.com/images/20034/Y, Z, C-Series and LBG Monitors Spec Sheets.pdf

Since the Y510p thread was being spammed by Y50 discussions, this thread was created.
I request all members to discuss the Lenovo Y50 here.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 25, 2014)

Superb config especially the R9 270, but these mofos would be ****ing expensive


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

Just look at Y510p. That was just a mere upgrade of Y500 from Ivy Bridge to Haswell (with 200Mhz more) and just a simple OC on the GPU part and the price difference was more than 10k(Y500=65k, Y510p=78k). Think what new architecture of the GPU+4k screen+touch+thin and new design will do to the price.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 25, 2014)

Well I don't prefer glossy screen.  
But yes it will be costliest of all of them. I am guessing anything around 90 to 100k.


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Well I don't prefer glossy screen.
> But yes it will be costliest of all of them. I am guessing anything around 90 to 100k.



Contrary to popular belief, almost every component in a laptop is upgradable.
Here's a link for matte display for Y510p if you hate glossy so much.
Look at the 4th option.
Screen for IBM-Lenovo IDEAPAD Y510P SERIES. Replacement Laptop LCD Screens


----------



## $hadow (Mar 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> Contrary to popular belief, almost every component in a laptop is upgradable.
> Here's a link for matte display for Y510p if you hate glossy so much.
> Look at the 4th option.
> Screen for IBM-Lenovo IDEAPAD Y510P SERIES. Replacement Laptop LCD Screens



Well this is good. But Lenovo is somewhat mixing it up too much. I mean it is good that they allow you to upgrade but the components will be hell costly.  And the laptop also look sleek that make me worry regarding heat generation.


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Well this is good. But Lenovo is somewhat mixing it up too much. I mean it is good that they allow you to upgrade but the components will be hell costly.  And the laptop also look sleek that make me worry regarding heat generation.



Heat generation of the Y50 won't be much because of 2 factors:-
1. Maxwell will reduce heat output significantly.
2. core i7 4702MQ. This processor generates significantly less heat than the 4700MQ. This is the only reason why owners of Y500 with core i7 3632QM are not worried about CPU overheating whereas owners of Y510p with 4700MQ and Y500 with 3630QM are very concerned about CPU overheating.

Lenovo uses shitty thermal paste. If they improve the quality of thermal paste used then that would significantly reduce heat too.

- - - Updated - - -

Also components:-
CPU=20k-35k
GPU=10k(SLI)
Ram=6k(8GB stick)
SSD=4k-35k(msata SSD(64GB to 1TB))
PSU=7k
Screen=4k(matte)-8k(matte+95%gamut which makes it essentially better than Sony's Triluminos)
Better Wifi=4k.

Anything Left?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 25, 2014)

User


----------



## starbearer (Apr 2, 2014)

Got hands on this video on y40 ... just a week old...
4k screen, 4510u i7 processor and non touch...
Price?? 

Lenovo Y40/Y50 Gaming Laptop Hands-on: Lenovo Y40/Y50 Gaming Laptop Hands-on - YouTube


----------



## seamon (Apr 2, 2014)

starbearer said:


> Got hands on this video on y40 ... just a week old...
> 4k screen, 4510u i7 processor and non touch...
> Price??
> 
> Lenovo Y40/Y50 Gaming Laptop Hands-on: Lenovo Y40/Y50 Gaming Laptop Hands-on - YouTube



ewwww I can see where gaming on Y40 is going.
Screen doesn't look much better than FHD. Infact it looks like FHD. :/

PS:This is my 1000th post.


----------



## falcongamer (Apr 2, 2014)

A ULV processor on the Y40?! So that's how they are slimming down the laptop, with less power and cooling requirements?!


----------



## starbearer (Apr 2, 2014)

Congrats on ur 1000th post....beer for every1?

I dont think so y40 will get nvidia...kinda sure.
I7 4510u plus 4k screen is enuff to showcase a laptop and they will add 3gb or 4gb of AMD vid card to avoid extra heating and hardcore gaming...im calling y40 a mini crossover gaming laptop for newbies ...im sure on price @ 75k


----------



## seamon (Apr 2, 2014)

starbearer said:


> Congrats on ur 1000th post....beer for every1?
> 
> I dont think so y40 will get nvidia...kinda sure.
> I7 4510u plus 4k screen is enuff to showcase a laptop and they will add 3gb or 4gb of AMD vid card to avoid extra heating and hardcore gaming...im calling y40 a mini crossover gaming laptop for newbies ...im sure on price @ 75k



i7 4510U will be broadwell based so yeah it will still pack quite a punch although not as powerful as a quad core. I don't think Y40 will even be released in India. Like Y400 or Y410p was not released here. I hope they don't do this to Y50.


----------



## falcongamer (Apr 2, 2014)

Isn't Broadwell supposed to just reduce the power consumption further by~30% or so?I'm not sure, so I might be wrong.
In any case its still a dual core ULV processor!

Y50 I guess will have a full voltage quad core afaik. So Y50 users would be happy!


----------



## seamon (Apr 2, 2014)

falcongamer said:


> Isn't Broadwell supposed to just reduce the power consumption further by~30% or so?I'm not sure, so I might be wrong.
> In any case its still a dual core ULV processor!
> 
> Y50 I guess will have a full voltage quad core afaik. So Y50 users would be happy!



I think Broadwell is supposed to reduce power consumption and heat generation while at the same time providing performance on the level of haswell.


----------



## starbearer (Apr 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> I think Broadwell is supposed to reduce power consumption and heat generation while at the same time providing performance on the level of haswell.



I7 4510u processor is like ur 5star rated AC which will reduce ur electricity bill on contrary i7 4700mw or hq are ur 0 star ac just to chill to ur spine and will loot ur money of electricity.....

so wat do u want????
Remain cool in summers or just staying happy with less cool...

Y40, I think lenovo might just release that here as less 14inch products here from lenovo...y50 sure shot launch coz they need to cover asia for profits.


----------



## seamon (Apr 3, 2014)

starbearer said:


> I7 4510u processor is like ur 5star rated AC which will reduce ur electricity bill on contrary i7 4700mw or hq are ur 0 star ac just to chill to ur spine and will loot ur money of electricity.....
> 
> so wat do u want????
> Remain cool in summers or just staying happy with less cool...
> ...



core i7 4510U is 0.5ton AC whereas core i7 4510MQ is 2 ton AC.


----------



## skinny_geek (Apr 30, 2014)

First post, and I think its a good thread to start it on 

What do you people think the price of the Y50 with a regular FHD screen (no 4K for me) would be? I'm looking at a range of 70-75K.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 30, 2014)

Expected price of base version with FHD,860m,4710QM and 1 TB HDD will sell out for $999!
Acc. To Lenovo sources!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 1, 2014)

^Indian pricing will be close to 70-75k even if they put a lower GPU like 850/855M  (damn those customs and newer BIS norms  )


----------



## seamon (May 1, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^Indian pricing will be close to 70-75k even if they put a lower GPU like 850/855M  (damn those customs and newer BIS norms  )



Gt 850m will probably reach close to 85-90k considering a jump from gt650m to Gt 755m made the price rise from 65k to 75k.


----------



## vito scalleta (May 4, 2014)

Finally
Lenovo y50 on US site 
*shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/lenovo/y-series/y50/#customize
bt it has oly FHD display


----------



## seamon (May 4, 2014)

Meh. Only a mere 860m. They should consider 870m


----------



## vito scalleta (May 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> Meh. Only a mere 860m. They should consider 870m


Definitely... The QHD version that is yet to be released will also have the same GPU. and they would labelling it as a gaming laptop

- - - Updated - - -

And did u notice the battery  rating ?


----------



## skinny_geek (May 5, 2014)

Wait - will they skimp on the optical drive for the Indian launch as well? I don't think it's a good idea really, given the limited access to Steam and annoying bandwidth. They would do well to bundle the laptop with a complimentary Steam subscription .


----------



## seamon (May 5, 2014)

No physical space for optical drive.


----------



## nrvpnchl (May 5, 2014)

Any expected price for $1299 model ?


----------



## vito scalleta (May 5, 2014)

nrvpnchl said:


> Any expected price for $1299 model ?



You mean price in india ? I think it would fill the Rs.80000 to Rs.95000 gap.


----------



## nrvpnchl (May 5, 2014)

I really want to but it , if it'll be under rs 100k. But most of other laptops with GTX 765M are more than rs 120k. But GTX 860M is better than 765M. that's why I'm confused with it's price.


----------



## $hadow (May 5, 2014)

Going to cost a bomb. Competing Asus and Alienware without proper paper work. Won't be going to work good for Lenovo.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 5, 2014)

They are messing up with sales here if they price it that high considering that lenovo us pricing is closer to their old lineup. I'll happily get a laptop from Asus rog series or msi's new launches if it comes with almost same config at lesser price.


----------



## nrvpnchl (May 6, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They are messing up with sales here if they price it that high considering that lenovo us pricing is closer to their old lineup. I'll happily get a laptop from Asus rog series or msi's new launches if it comes with almost same config at lesser price.



Never seen an MSI  laptop in India. Shipping from US is also an option, how much does it cost for that ?


----------



## vineetpratik (May 11, 2014)

any idea when this lappy is going to be launched in india. want to buy a new lappy this june..


----------



## Prashmith (May 11, 2014)

WOW,didn't even notice it better leave buying the y510p and can anyobody tell what will be the price?


----------



## seamon (May 11, 2014)

^RIP English.
Also, it will probably cost around 80-90k.


----------



## vito scalleta (May 11, 2014)

buying y50 NOW would not be a wise decision.. and they wont releasing it here atleast for a month i think.. wait for some reviews cause the specs alone wont make up a good laptop... also its battery is very low rated .


----------



## seamon (May 11, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> buying y50 NOW would not be a wise decision.. and they wont releasing it here atleast for a month i think.. wait for some reviews cause the specs alone wont make up a good laptop... also its battery is very low rated .



It's still better than buying a Y510p now because it provides the same gaming performance(SLI) sans the micro-stuttering.


----------



## vineetpratik (May 12, 2014)

yes its better to get a equivalent single card  rather than two in sli. should be going for msi then if they do too much late , and hope msi spreads its service centres across country asap, that is only thing that could hold me back from going for msi.

btw prices on us site for y50 are decent , hope they dont deviate it too much in india.

has any other indian company announced laptops with 800 series maxwell gpu ?


----------



## racerronny (May 12, 2014)

Lenovo Y50 is certainly a good laptop as per the specs, except the battery, which would barely last more than 2hrs with heavy gaming
so battery life is a point of concern over here
I have also taken into consideration some other laptops like:
Gigabyte P35G V2,P35W V2,P25W V2
MSI GS60 2PE Ghost Pro
but the fact that they wont be available in india any time soon brings me back to Y50
hope they launch it in india soon
also in my opinion they might or they should release the present $1349 model ($1549 without discount)
any suggestions/reviews regarding other laptops with similar specs would be appreciated

- - - Updated - - -

I wish to inform all other Y50 buyers that the graphic card Nvidia GeForce 860m has two variants
Some GPUs are based on the new Maxwell architecture (GM 107), while some are based on the older Kepler architecture (GK 104)
Maxwell not only has lower power consumption but also better performance as compared to Kepler
Now this creates a issue over here since we do not know which version GPU is used by Lenovo
So does anyone know anything regarding which version would be used by Lenovo in Y50?


----------



## seamon (May 12, 2014)

^^Maxwell.
Also, Maxwell overclocks very high. It is possible to surpass gtx 870m levels. Although y50 is just too thin for that kind of overclock.

- - - Updated - - -

Lenovo batteries are not for gaming. On battery, lenovo laptops throttle hardcore.

- - - Updated - - -



vineetpratik said:


> yes its better to get a equivalent single card  rather than two in sli. should be going for msi then if they do too much late , and hope msi spreads its service centres across country asap, that is only thing that could hold me back from going for msi.
> 
> btw prices on us site for y50 are decent , hope they dont deviate it too much in india.
> 
> has any other indian company announced laptops with 800 series maxwell gpu ?



Not necessarily. Dual cards are better cooled, have a higher memory bus,  overclock much better and also are cheaper than their single card siblings.

- - - Updated - - -

Nowadays micro-stuttering is almost non-existant on nvidia cards.


----------



## vineetpratik (May 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> ^^Maxwell.
> Also, Maxwell overclocks very high. It is possible to surpass gtx 870m levels. Although y50 is just too thin for that kind of overclock.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



in that case , is buying y510p in india and importing ultrabay gpu + 170watt adapter,  a wise descision ? as i cant wait longer that june for msi/y50.
scores on notebookcheck suggest comparable performance of both configurations of cards. 
price wise wont importing be still cheap compared to expected y50price..?


----------



## seamon (May 12, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> in that case , is buying y510p in india and importing ultrabay gpu + 170watt adapter,  a wise descision ? as i cant wait longer that june for msi/y50.
> scores on notebookcheck suggest comparable performance of both configurations of cards.
> price wise wont importing be still cheap compared to expected y50price..?



Y50/MSI should provide 20-30% improvement in performance over Y510 SLI imo.


----------



## powerhoney (May 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> *Y510*/MSI should provide 20-30% improvement in performance over Y510 SLI imo.



Should be Y50!!!


----------



## seamon (May 12, 2014)

BTW.....GTX 860m's benchies look pretty similar to what I get with my GT 650m SLI heavy OC. Although the overclocked performance should be much much better.

- - - Updated - - -

Although performance should increases after better maxwell drivers are launched.


----------



## powerhoney (May 12, 2014)

seamon said:


> BTW.....GTX 860m's benchies look pretty similar to what I get with my GT 650m SLI heavy OC. Although the overclocked performance should be much much better.



I am still running on stock, you know!!! 

Sadly gaming has been sidetracked from my life these days...


----------



## seamon (May 12, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> I am still running on stock, you know!!!
> 
> Sadly gaming has been sidetracked from my life these days...



I hadn't played a game for weeks until today. Today I decided to play half an hour of metro LL.


----------



## $hadow (May 12, 2014)

I haven't played any game since 2 weeks. Exam time


----------



## sarthak96 (May 21, 2014)

$hadow said:


> I haven't played any game since 2 weeks. Exam time


Really? I am 300km away from my desktop since 2 months and stuck with a pathetic netbook.


----------



## 101gamzer (May 21, 2014)

sarthak96 said:


> Really? I am 300km away from my desktop since 2 months and stuck with a pathetic netbook.



I'm also in same boat bro.


----------



## nrvpnchl (May 21, 2014)

How much time the Y510p took to come in India after US release ?


----------



## prometheus (May 21, 2014)

Y50 inbound. July 2k14 (official Source)


----------



## vineetpratik (May 21, 2014)

so its certain to have price tag of 85k + ??


----------



## prometheus (May 21, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> so its certain to have price tag of 85k + ??



they would def. try to rack in as much as $$ from India for sure
and hopefully y510p would get a bit cheaper and we'll see how y50 performs and ofc. MSI...


----------



## vineetpratik (May 21, 2014)

I just saw on notebook check that 820m is fermi 830,840,850, maxwell 860 comes in both Maxwell and kepler and 870,880 in only kepler. why is it so? if Maxwell is better one then why not use it on higher end Cards as well ? or is maxwell more of a gimmick and less significant upgrade??


----------



## seamon (May 21, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> I just saw on notebook check that 820m is fermi 830,840,850, maxwell 860 comes in both Maxwell and kepler and 870,880 in only kepler. why is it so? if Maxwell is better one then why not use it on higher end Cards as well ? or is maxwell more of a gimmick and less significant upgrade??



Maxwell is awesome. It reduces the manufacturing technology from 28nm to 22nm(I think). This reduces the heat generation which makes them better overclockers. Nvidia also improved the architecture to provide greater performance per core. Maxwell and Kepler is not practical in the lowest end so Fermi is still used.
In the highest end however, Nvidia is waiting for TSMC to perfect the 22nm manufacturing process. They will be released as 870MX and 880MX just as Kepler was released as 670MX,675MX and 680MX.
Supposedly the higher end Maxwell cards will have an ARM CPU integrated to handle PhysX.


----------



## vineetpratik (May 21, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/cBmG292.jpg

It looks like it is pretty sure that Y50 shall be launched in july.

 btw i wont be buying Y50 if it crosses 85k , and i needed a gaming laptop for my holidays  i.e june , hence the wait for Y50 seems to be very tough 

So should i wait for it or go with y510p and import ultrabay gpu?

---EDIT---
Is there possibility that  Lenovo could change the configuration for India? 
or maybe opt for a DVD drive version.


----------



## prometheus (May 21, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> *i.imgur.com/cBmG292.jpg
> 
> It looks like it is pretty sure that Y50 shall be launched in july.
> 
> ...



ditto.
I don't want to wait beyond June.. 
though Y50 sure is sexy as hell..only thing which might be a dealbreaker is the price tag they put on the Indian version.

And am pretty sure they'll price it way higher than their american counterpart. Just see what they did to Lenovo Y510P (i7 version) :<

so I guess I'll just wait till the prices drop a bit more due to Y50/MSI's relaunch and then make a final go b/w Y510P/Y50 & MSI.

AFAIK Lenovo will be goin in for a low specc'ed Y50 model for India and will be expensive if they follow the same pricing strategy as they did for Y510P (US/India).

No place for a DVD drive..


----------



## seamon (May 21, 2014)

There is no physical space for DVD drive.


----------



## nrvpnchl (May 21, 2014)

seamon said:


> There is no physical space for DVD drive.



It's 2014 and people still use DVD drives !


----------



## sarthak96 (May 21, 2014)

I am having a feeling y50 is going to be way more overpriced than y510p


----------



## nrvpnchl (May 24, 2014)

Y50 base model is now available on Amazon at $1099 : www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00K71W5SC/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1400927687&sr=8-3&pi=SL75


----------



## vineetpratik (May 24, 2014)

thats nice and price is also less than lenovo's website.. 
hope it gets priced  below 85k in india


----------



## nrvpnchl (May 24, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> thats nice and price is also less than lenovo's website..
> hope it gets priced  below 85k in india



$1100 ~ Rs. 6600 + 10000 custom duties = 75000
Indian price must be around 75k.and 80k - 85k for touch version.


----------



## vineetpratik (May 24, 2014)

i doubt it works that way. example look at y510p base model i7 that is available for $900 ~ 54000 add 10000 = 64000 buy here street price is abt 74000. so that's what i m worried about , hope they don't price it crazy!!


----------



## nrvpnchl (May 24, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> i doubt it works that way. example look at y510p base model i7 that is available for $900 ~ 54000 add 10000 = 64000 buy here street price is abt 74000. so that's what i m worried about , hope they don't price it crazy!!



That's the point, every single computer is priced too high in India.


----------



## powerhoney (May 24, 2014)

Does the graphics card of the Y50 underclock under battery???


----------



## nrvpnchl (May 24, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Does the graphics card of the Y50 underclock under battery???



That's not underclocking, but it will lock down 30 fps even if it could perform more than that to save battery.


----------



## seamon (May 24, 2014)

nrvpnchl said:


> That's not underclocking, but it will lock down 30 fps even if it could perform more than that to save battery.



I sincerely doubt that will be the case. 30 FPS will be different for different games and different settings. Instead of maintaining 30 FPS for every game, the laptop will "lock down" to an uniform level. In the Y500's case it is 400 Mhz for a single GPU and 125 Mhz(from 790 Mhz) for SLI. This is called "underclocking".
AFAIK all Lenovo laptops underclock their GPUs on battery. Most probably, the Y50 will be no different.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 24, 2014)

nrvpnchl said:


> Y50 base model is now available on Amazon at $1099 : www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00K71W5SC/ref=mp_s_a_1_3?qid=1400927687&sr=8-3&pi=SL75



Lenovo India still won't sell it under 75k.  like they did to y510p. moreover, they'll come up with statements like " Laptops bought from Amazon/Snapdeal/etc won't be covered under warranty"


----------



## powerhoney (May 24, 2014)

seamon said:


> I sincerely doubt that will be the case. 30 FPS will be different for different games and different settings. Instead of maintaining 30 FPS for every game, the laptop will "lock down" to an uniform level. In the Y500's case it is 400 Mhz for a single GPU and 125 Mhz(from 790 Mhz) for SLI. This is called "underclocking".
> AFAIK all Lenovo laptops underclock their GPUs on battery. Most probably, the Y50 will be no different.



They underclock so aggressively that gaming is just not possible under such a circumstance... Talking from my Y500 SLI experience... 

Is it the same with the Y510p or is it a little lenient??? 

I don't understand the logic behind such a move by lenovo... Added to the fact that we don't have optimus too...


----------



## powerhoney (May 24, 2014)

nrvpnchl said:


> That's not underclocking, but it will lock down 30 fps even if it could perform more than that to save battery.



I think it's underclocking because at 30fps, everything should be playable which certainly is not the case... 
Source for this 30 fps theory???


----------



## seamon (May 24, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> They underclock so aggressively that gaming is just not possible under such a circumstance... Talking from my Y500 SLI experience...
> 
> Is it the same with the Y510p or is it a little lenient???
> 
> I don't understand the logic behind such a move by lenovo... Added to the fact that we don't have optimus too...



AFAIK same problem with Y510p. Y510p has optimus when SLI card is removed.


----------



## selvas (May 25, 2014)

I have gone through all old posts in y50 thread,... Is there any new answers to my questions???? Any Updated Answers

When Lenovo Y50 launches in India?????
 What variants will be launched here???
 How will be the pricing????
 If I bought this from US will I get International Warranty???
 Are there any alternatives to it???


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 26, 2014)

selvas said:


> I have gone through all old posts in y50 thread,... Is there any new answers to my questions???? Any Updated Answers
> 
> When Lenovo Y50 launches in India?????
> What variants will be launched here???
> ...



Yep you get warranty!

Probable next month fingers crossed. !.

If you wanna try get Sager or MSI GO AHEAD


----------



## prometheus (May 26, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Yep you get warranty!
> 
> Probable next month fingers crossed. !.
> 
> If you wanna try get Sager or MSI GO AHEAD



don't be too quick to get y50 from US as they haven't updated y50's list of international warranty supported country; AFAIK Y50 isn't in the list either 
so..just hang on.. for the time being..wait till it is properly launched in US.

oh and the customers(US-mainland) who ordered Y50 on the first day of it's launch will get it by this Tuesday/Thu (PDT)


----------



## selvas (May 28, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Yep you get warranty!
> 
> Probable next month fingers crossed. !.
> 
> If you wanna try get Sager or MSI GO AHEAD




Thanks dude,..

- - - Updated - - -

thanks dude,.. will wait


prometheus said:


> don't be too quick to get y50 from US as they haven't updated y50's list of international warranty supported country; AFAIK Y50 isn't in the list either
> so..just hang on.. for the time being..wait till it is properly launched in US.
> 
> oh and the customers(US-mainland) who ordered Y50 on the first day of it's launch will get it by this Tuesday/Thu (PDT)


----------



## prometheus (Jun 4, 2014)

*880m *2GB just went online @ $1349/-

look for:
Lenovo Y50 Laptop - 59421836 - Black


----------



## seamon (Jun 4, 2014)

prometheus said:


> *880m *2GB just went online @ $1349/-
> 
> look for:
> Lenovo Y50 Laptop - 59421836 - Black



Definitely a typo. GTX 880m itself costs 900$
Besides laptop won't be able to handle the heat.


----------



## prometheus (Jun 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> Definitely a typo. GTX 880m itself costs 900$



erm..I don't think so


----------



## seamon (Jun 4, 2014)

prometheus said:


> erm..I don't think so



Typo in their site.


----------



## prometheus (Jun 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> Typo in their site.



early surprise launch for lucky customers?


----------



## seamon (Jun 4, 2014)

prometheus said:


> early surprise launch for lucky customers?



early surprise typo for soon-to-be disappointed customers.
It's thermodynamically impossible to fit a GTX 880m inside Y50.


----------



## prometheus (Jun 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> early surprise typo for soon-to-be disappointed customers.
> It's thermodynamically impossible to fit a GTX 880m inside Y50.



.............


----------



## ajmusicm (Jun 6, 2014)

Hey guys. Nice to see a thread for the Lenovo Y50 inspite of the launch being a month from now. So looking at the specs of the Lenovo Y50, I think that they will launch only the base variant with following specs in India:

1) i7-4702HQ
2) GTX 860M (Maxwell GM107 Core) variant with 2GB VRAM
3) FHD (1920X1080) Display Non-Touch/Touch (UHD )
4) 8 GB RAM
5) 1 TB HDD (With MSATA I Guess?)

And remaining standard specs like WIFI, Bluetooth, Card Reader, etc.; Though it won't be equipped with a DVD Drive as it has been clarified before.

So for these specs, I think that the price tag of the Lenovo Y50 should be around 85K for the Non-Touch Model and 90K for the Touch Model. (This should be the Official Lenovo Price without any discounts and so the final price *SHOULD * be lower)

And if they do price it at his price, then I think the sales of the Lenovo Y50 should really take off as the GTX 860M is pretty powerful for a FHD Display and should be able to handle almost any game (with a few exceptions) on Ultra settings.

What do you guys think? Is the Y50 worth 80-85k for these specs?

P.S.: Currently, a 10% Discount offer for many laptops is going on at Flipkart which includes the Y510P (i7 version) so the price is around 70K.

Happy Gaming,

Aj.


----------



## seamon (Jun 6, 2014)

mSATA HDDs don't exist. mSATA SSDs do.
An 1 TB mSATA SSD costs 50k bucks.
GTX 860m won't be able to handle 2014 AAA games(except Wolf new order) at ultra. Watch_Dogs=Med-High. Witcher 3(2015)=most certainly med.


----------



## nrvpnchl (Jun 6, 2014)

We have to wait a little longer :'( 
*m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=736490106394101&id=118880728155045&refid=17


----------



## prometheus (Jun 6, 2014)

nrvpnchl said:


> We have to wait a little longer :'(
> *m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=736490106394101&id=118880728155045&refid=17



unable to view the page

what's it abt??


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 7, 2014)

prometheus said:


> unable to view the page
> 
> what's it abt??


This is written there:



> Lenovo India
> Hey Rohit, the Y50 will be available in India by August


----------



## prometheus (Jun 7, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> This is written there:



wtf!?


----------



## ajmusicm (Jun 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> mSATA HDDs don't exist. mSATA SSDs do.
> An 1 TB mSATA SSD costs 50k bucks.
> GTX 860m won't be able to handle 2014 AAA games(except Wolf new order) at ultra. Watch_Dogs=Med-High. Witcher 3(2015)=most certainly med.



Well sorry for the mSATA confusion. I actually meant 1 TB with mSATA SSD in a Hybrid Solution (Official Lenovo website has the specs written as Hybrid 1 TB + 8 GB mSATA SSD. So I don't know if the mSATA SSD will also be available in India).

But yeah, the GTX 860M should be able to do atleast Medium for all games. I had high hopes for the GTX 860M but I guess in 1 year's time, even this card will become yesterday's news. (Better buy a PS4 then  )

And now they've delayed the launch as well. This will really hurt their sales as now was the perfect time to launch this laptop as it has the best specs in the market (atleast in terms of price/performance ratio).

This is the best laptop for its price (Atleast in the US). And delaying the launch will not do any good for them. I hope that they launch it sooner than later else other laptops will start popping up.

P.S.: What do you guys think of the AMD Mobile Kaveri APU (The FX-7600P) ? Do you think that pairing this APU with a dGPU in Crossfire will come close to the GTX 860M performance? (Ofcourse given that Micro-stuttering stays away)

Happy Gaming,

Aj.

- - - Updated - - -

And yeah, one more question. In the US, this laptop is shipping with i7-4700HQ and NOT i7-4702HQ. So the heat dissipated will be more I assume? And is the cooling of the Y50 sufficient to keep things under check during intense gaming sessions?

Happy Gaming,

Aj.


----------



## prometheus (Jun 9, 2014)

ajmusicm said:


> Well sorry for the mSATA confusion. I actually meant 1 TB with mSATA SSD in a Hybrid Solution (Official Lenovo website has the specs written as Hybrid 1 TB + 8 GB mSATA SSD. So I don't know if the mSATA SSD will also be available in India).
> 
> But yeah, the GTX 860M should be able to do atleast Medium for all games. I had high hopes for the GTX 860M but I guess in 1 year's time, even this card will become yesterday's news. (Better buy a PS4 then  )
> 
> ...




Y50's having 2x fans; 1x for the GPU and the other for CPU. just search on youtube "y50 ram"

and in US they're first selling off the 4700HQ model as fast as they can though 4710HQ's also selling but lenovo is delaying their production/delivery whatever.

I am also considering to get myself a y50 but holding off as I need the 4710HQ model IKR there isn't much of a diff. but let's see. 4710HQ is exclusively selling off lenovo's own e-store (might be available on others as well but it's priced way off my budget) and they're fkn delaying random customers so who knows. I am not going to buy it if it's above $1300 what so ever..from where ever so I'll be waiting for some time 2-4 days and will see if I can get myself a 4710HQ or lastly the 4700HQ 860m 2gb model.

I've seen pretty close up pics of a y50 from one of my friens in the US and trust me it's really a bang for the buck!
And yes am pissed off by Lenovo India.


----------



## seamon (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks like Y50 is not much of a upgrade over Y510p SLI or even Y500 SLI version.
Keyboard is same.
Resolution is same(1080p) but it has touch capabilities. 
Laptop is a considerably slimmer.
No DVD Drive option.
Not much improvement in the CPU department either.


----------



## nougain (Jun 14, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] - Where have you hooked in 128GB mSATA SSD on your personal Y500 -- through Ultrabay? Also, what do you use it for?

I was making-up my mind to buy Y510p (over HP and Dell) later this month until I came across this Y50 news. Now this Y50 is making me tempted towards it. In double mind because of uncertainty around it's India release date/price/L&F/performance but yet I would prefer to have something that will remain relevant for next 3+ years.


----------



## seamon (Jun 14, 2014)

nougain said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] - Where have you hooked in 128GB mSATA SSD on your personal Y500 -- through Ultrabay? Also, what do you use it for?
> 
> I was making-up my mind to buy Y510p (over HP and Dell) later this month until I came across this Y50 news. Now this Y50 is making me tempted towards it. In double mind because of uncertainty around it's India release date/price/L&F/performance but yet I would prefer to have something that will remain relevant for next 3+ years.



I have an extra mSATA slot in my laptop. I use the SSD as a boot drive and Ultrabay stores the graphic card with occasional transition to the DVD department.


----------



## Head Banger (Jun 15, 2014)

How powerful will it be in terms of gaming?


----------



## sama (Jun 16, 2014)

lenovo posts y50 specs on Indian site

Lenovo Y50 Laptop | 15.6" High-Performance Gaming Notebook PC | Lenovo (IN)


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 16, 2014)

Congo guys!
Expected date-End of this month!

Recently had a chat with lenovo executive!


----------



## vineetpratik (Jun 16, 2014)

Head Banger said:


> How powerful will it be in terms of gaming?



Can easily max out most of games at 1080p except a few very demanding titles that will run fluently at high settings.
Check notebookreview mobile graphic benchmark list and you can look YouTube for gaming videos too.

- - - Updated - - -



kunalgujarathi said:


> Congo guys!
> Expected date-End of this month!
> 
> Recently had a chat with lenovo executive!



great news , but on facebook when i asked they told launching date of august.


----------



## seamon (Jun 16, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> Can easily max out most of games at 1080p except a few very demanding titles that will run fluently at high settings.
> Check notebookreview mobile graphic benchmark list and you can look YouTube for gaming videos too.



Watch_Dogs--> Medium.


----------



## vineetpratik (Jun 19, 2014)

anyone could confirm whether launching date is august or july ? 
has anyone else managed to talk to  lenovo rep ?


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 19, 2014)

seamon said:


> Watch_Dogs--> Medium.


According to notebookcheck, Watch_Dogs at high gives 27 fps on Full HD... Maybe if the anti-aliasing and ambient occlusion are turned off/low, it will be playable on high... 

27 fps is just about playable per se, but it all depends on whether it's a constant 27 fps or there are frame drops while driving and all... 

Maybe if Ubisoft releases an update with better optimisation and Nvidia finally releases better drivers...  

However, with Ubisoft's horrible track record, I wouldn't get my hopes up high...


----------



## seamon (Jun 19, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> According to notebookcheck, Watch_Dogs at high gives 27 fps on Full HD... Maybe if the anti-aliasing and ambient occlusion are turned off/low, it will be playable on high...
> 
> 27 fps is just about playable per se, but it all depends on whether it's a constant 27 fps or there are frame drops while driving and all...
> 
> ...



That 27 FPS is average FPS. The drops while driving are immensely ridiculous. It will probably give 20-21 FPS while driving.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 19, 2014)

seamon said:


> That 27 FPS is average FPS. The drops while driving are immensely ridiculous. It will probably give 20-21 FPS while driving.


Yeah, Ubisoft sucks!!!


----------



## racerronny (Jun 21, 2014)

As of now, there is only the 4K version of Y50 for India launch
I hope they add 1920X1080 model too
Presently 4K is not much popular and not of much use
Plus its a burden on the graphic card
Also, Any expected date of Launch?
Lenovo Y50 Laptop | 15.6" High-Performance Gaming Notebook PC | Lenovo (IN)


----------



## vineetpratik (Jun 27, 2014)

racerronny said:


> As of now, there is only the 4K version of Y50 for India launch
> I hope they add 1920X1080 model too
> Presently 4K is not much popular and not of much use
> Plus its a burden on the graphic card
> ...



no not really , its written upto 4K , so 1080p should also be present when it launches.
Lenovo guys keep telling august on facebook


----------



## vineetpratik (Jul 11, 2014)

minor update LENOVO Y50 India page just got updated , earlier nothing was written inside features section now its mentioned , looks like they have started some work on it


----------



## nrvpnchl (Jul 13, 2014)

Finally Notebook Check Review :
Lenovo IdeaPad Y50 Notebook Review - NotebookCheck.net Reviews


----------



## seamon (Jul 13, 2014)

Those red USB slots. 
Razer had to pay a premium for green USB ports, IDK about Lenovo.


----------



## soumik13101995 (Jul 13, 2014)

hey can anyone tell me the starting price of lenovo y50 in india??


----------



## vineetpratik (Jul 14, 2014)

nice review although  week point of Y50 seems display ? 
soumik no one can tell unless its launched this august although 75k + for sure..


----------



## rhyansy (Jul 15, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> i doubt it works that way. example look at y510p base model i7 that is available for $900 ~ 54000 add 10000 = 64000 buy here street price is abt 74000. so that's what i m worried about , hope they don't price it crazy!!



Hi all. I will explain why prices differ for all countries around the world for IT products, and everything else that is considered consumer goods. Everyone will assume it should cost the same everywhere but it's not the case.

For comparison, US vs. India prices:
(1) Shipment cost --> It is relatively cheaper to ship to US than any other country
(2) Custom duties and other costs --> US has no duties at all for IT products. As for India, it's about 20% if you add all the costs to bring it to India
(3) Channel margins --> Margins in US is relatively lower compared to India, I will not delve into more details as every brands have different structure but 5-10% difference will add to cost
(4) Infrastructure --> US has more developed internal infrastructure (trucking, warehousing) than India, which reduces further costs.
(5) VAT taxes --> Prices in US are before tax of 12%. In India, it's already added to the final price

If you look at it this way, it's because of these external factors that make prices more expensive in India. Please understand that it's not about vendors ripping up end users, we all wanted to serve everyone better.


----------



## seamon (Jul 18, 2014)

Laptop lacks msata/M.2 slot. Only way to fit an SSD is to use the 2.5" SATA.


----------



## chillz88 (Jul 20, 2014)

Waiting for this one... lenovo keeps telling its gonna launch in india on august.. reviews do show that it has really good heat management.. the only drawback being the screen.. do you guys think it does suck that bad? any idea if its released or will be released in the middle east first before india?


----------



## prometheus (Jul 22, 2014)

chillz88 said:


> Waiting for this one... lenovo keeps telling its gonna launch in india on august.. reviews do show that it has really good heat management.. the only drawback being the screen.. do you guys think it does suck that bad? any idea if its released or will be released in the middle east first before india?



y50's screen (the regular TN/non touch model) sucks..and it sucks pretty bad..a y510p is way better than y50.
I am myself going in for one as my laptop can't handle it anymore (I'll be getting a sweet GT755m ultrabay extension as a top-up  )
    [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] ssup with your studies??
heard you're planning for your grads..err..masters*beer*GRE?

*UPDATE:*
I should mention it as well...that the viewing angles are pretty crappy and this vs a y510p regular glossy wins over y50 (regular/non-touch) not to mention the extreme low brightness case (for both AUO and chi mei panels), washed out colors; calibration won't do $h!t :/

I really had high hopes for Y50 but..Y50 is becoming a real factor for Lenovo to discontinue GT755m/750m removable gfx cards (though I just saw 755 back in stock #lenovo US) and push Y50's stock for dirt cheap


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 22, 2014)

prometheus said:


> y50's screen (the regular TN/non touch model) sucks..and it sucks pretty bad..a y510p is way better than y50.
> I am myself going in for one as my laptop can't handle it anymore (I'll be getting a sweet GT755m ultrabay extension as a top-up  )
> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] ssup with your studies??
> heard you're planning for your grads..err..masters*beer*GRE?
> ...


 [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] is still a little kid...  

On a serious note, he's preparing for his SAT, not GRE...


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 22, 2014)

seamon said:


> Laptop lacks msata/M.2 slot. Only way to fit an SSD is to use the 2.5" SATA.



So i guess, Y500 n Y510p still has an edge......  BTW my Y500 runs Watchdogs at medium settings at 768p, with min fps of 25-26, normally around 30


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 22, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> So i guess, Y500 n Y510p still has an edge......  BTW my Y500 runs Watchdogs at medium settings at 768p, with min fps of 25-26, normally around 30



Why do you play at 768p??? Looks ugly... Play on FullHD... 

It works well on FullHD and medium for me... SLI though...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 22, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Hi all. I will explain why prices differ for all countries around the world for IT products, and everything else that is considered consumer goods. Everyone will assume it should cost the same everywhere but it's not the case.
> 
> For comparison, US vs. India prices:
> (1) Shipment cost --> It is relatively cheaper to ship to US than any other country
> ...


 Well, AFAIK VAT for electronics products here in India is 5% only, for rest of the products & services it is 12% + edu. cess


----------



## chillz88 (Jul 22, 2014)

prometheus said:


> y50's screen (the regular TN/non touch model) sucks..and it sucks pretty bad..a y510p is way better than y50.
> I am myself going in for one as my laptop can't handle it anymore (I'll be getting a sweet GT755m ultrabay extension as a top-up  )
> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] ssup with your studies??
> heard you're planning for your grads..err..masters*beer*GRE?
> ...



I know.. but I still find that thinness and portability and that single gpu as an upgrade.. even the temps are way better than the y510p... and btw isn't that 2nd gpu tough to get in india?


----------



## seamon (Jul 22, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> So i guess, Y500 n Y510p still has an edge......  BTW my Y500 runs Watchdogs at medium settings at 768p, with min fps of 25-26, normally around 30



Y510p SLI/Y500 SLI OC= Y50.
No difference in performance.

- - - Updated - - -



chillz88 said:


> I know.. but I still find that thinness and portability and that single gpu as an upgrade.. even the temps are way better than the y510p... and btw isn't that 2nd gpu tough to get in india?



Impossible to get in India.

- - - Updated - - -

unless imported.

- - - Updated - - -



prometheus said:


> y50's screen (the regular TN/non touch model) sucks..and it sucks pretty bad..a y510p is way better than y50.
> I am myself going in for one as my laptop can't handle it anymore (I'll be getting a sweet GT755m ultrabay extension as a top-up  )
> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] ssup with your studies??
> heard you're planning for your grads..err..masters*beer*GRE?
> ...



People are replacing their panels as soon as they are buying it.


----------



## chillz88 (Jul 22, 2014)

seamon said:


> Y510p SLI/Y500 SLI OC= Y50.
> No difference in performance.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



just as i thought....the other question is,do yo think if lenovo will provide warranty if we change the panels?.. or is it even better to ask them to switch to another display and provide them extra money? the screen is the only thing that holding me back from this one..


----------



## seamon (Jul 22, 2014)

chillz88 said:


> just as i thought....the other question is,do yo think if lenovo will provide warranty if we change the panels?.. or is it even better to ask them to switch to another display and provide them extra money? the screen is the only thing that holding me back from this one..



You will void your warranty if you change the panel. Lenovo won't do it for you. You can either do it yourself or get some local technician to do it for you.


----------



## chillz88 (Jul 23, 2014)

are the touch and 4k versions bad too?.. or just the non touch?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 23, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Why do you play at 768p??? Looks ugly... Play on FullHD...
> 
> It works well on FullHD and medium for me... SLI though...



I don't have a SLI set up


----------



## NETBOY (Jul 23, 2014)

I own a Y510p and would like to buy a IPS LED monitor.
I have shortlisted AOC i 2369VM.

Any suggestion please??


----------



## NETBOY (Jul 23, 2014)

I own a Y510p and would like to buy a IPS LED monitor.
I have shortlisted AOC i 2369VM.

Any suggestion please??


----------



## prometheus (Jul 23, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Well, AFAIK VAT for electronics products here in India is 5% only, for rest of the products & services it is 12% + edu. cess



hmm..thanks to the blasting budget..indie components are/will/should be cheaper but full fledged notebook/laptop imports are now*/going to be more* expensive..edu. cess hike..yada yada..



seamon said:


> Y510p SLI/Y500 SLI OC= Y50.
> No difference in performance.
> - - - Updated - - -
> Impossible to get in India.
> ...



that_space_in_your_sentences_

hmm..yea sure they are(have seen quite a few ppl discussing abt it on lowyat forums as well..goin in for IPS/AHVA)..but don't forget it will void your warranty...or won't it..?(erm..bad stickers nearby panel assembly/mobo in y50? my old dell was a cake)

+ I can hardly see y50 dropping down from its approx 85k+ INR launch price..

- - - Updated - - -



powerhoney said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] is still a little kid...
> 
> On a serious note, he's preparing for his SAT, not GRE...




ah...SAT +1 (I've been reading this forum's threads nearly every day but couldn't fig. out my lost pwd so had to reset..moreover I couldn't control myself to not reply here..friggn addiction.. 

   [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]
best of luck for your prepn!


----------



## chillz88 (Jul 24, 2014)

i have been waiting for this.. but now the technician in lenovo india says that it will be available only after august or may even delay more.. guess i might have to ship one or settle for the asus g56jr... hate to compromise on gpus :/

so i might get one from ebay..
New Lenovo IdeaPad Y50 i7 4700HQ 8GB RAM 1TB 8GB SSD NVIDIA GeForce 860M 2GB | eBay

A ton of people from notebook forums has bought it from the same seller and he is active there..

i will have to ship it to my dad who is in bahrain and will be coming to india around august 15th as it cant be shipped to india

cost(1,129$) + square trade warranty &accidents for 2 years(239.99$) + shipping(61.35$) + import charges (66.29$)= 1257.63$ total
do you guys think its a good deal?
and will squaretrade warranty be good in india?

Thanks


----------



## abhinavkmr (Jul 24, 2014)

A retailer in Jaipur told me that it will be available by 27th.


----------



## eruku.ade (Jul 24, 2014)

Do you mean 27th of August or July?


----------



## shashibhushankunda (Jul 24, 2014)

Congrats guys Lenovo y50 has landed in india officially

*www.zauba.com/import-lenovo-y50-hs-code.html

Lenovo Laptop India Imports Data | India Imports of Lenovo Laptop | Lenovo Laptop Importers

Last year lenovo imported 310 y510p laptops for 44,000

*www.zauba.com/import-lenovo-510-hs-code.html

Lenovo y50  is costing 45,000 so the retail price will be the same as of lenovo y510p. 

I am expecting retail price to be the same range Rs 77,000-80000.

The only mystery here is specifications of the laptop. I dont think lenovo is getting 4gb 860m version to india.


----------



## eruku.ade (Jul 24, 2014)

So I guess it will be available in the stores by the end of this month..


----------



## shashibhushankunda (Jul 24, 2014)

I dont think they will wait for that long. Thedostore has sold out y510p. It is no longer available. 

I expect it to sell in next 2 weeks probably by 10th of august.

By seeing these dates in zauba from now on if u want to buy a new laptop and  u are poor to buy extended warranty  always buy exactly one year after it is launched . So if a laptop is launched in july 2013 buy it after 8-9 months when they will be offering 3 year warranty free so that they can clear the stock for the next new laptop.


----------



## seamon (Jul 24, 2014)

shashibhushankunda said:


> Congrats guys Lenovo y50 has landed in india officially
> 
> *www.zauba.com/import-lenovo-y50-hs-code.html
> 
> ...



Lenovo had sold Y500 with core i7 3632QM in India whereas everywhere else in the world, Y500 had core i7 3630QM.
This however was a blessing in disguise, this processor saves battery life by upto 30% and runs cooler.

Maybe the Kepler version of GTX 860m will result in cheaper laptops.


----------



## shashibhushankunda (Jul 25, 2014)

IDEAPAD Y5070 launched online

Ideapad Y5070 - Ideapad - Laptops | Lenovo India | The DO Store

Graphic card is not clear. As I predicted cost is same --77,000

BATTERY	4 cell 54 WH
CAMERA	1.0 M HD
GRAPHIC CARD	nVidia DDR5
HARD DRIVE	1 TB, 5400 rpm
MEMORY ( RAM )	8 GB
OPERATING SYSTEM	Windows 8.1
OPTICAL DISC DRIVE	-
PROCESSOR	4th Gen Intel® Core™ i7 4710 HQ
PORTS AND SLOTS	No
PRODUCT PACKAGE	4th Gen Intel® Core™ i7 4710 HQ, 8 GB RAM, 1 TB HDD, 15.6 FHD TN(SLIM), nVidia DDR5 Graphics, Win8.1
SCREEN SIZE	15.6 FHD TN(SLIM)
TOUCH FUNCTION	No
COLOR	Black


----------



## seamon (Jul 25, 2014)

No 4k in India? Gee that sucks.


----------



## gsk (Jul 25, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] is the screen of y50 that bad ? 
And is it bad in the 4K/Touch models too ?


----------



## seamon (Jul 25, 2014)

gsk said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] is the screen of y50 that bad ?
> And is it bad in the 4K/Touch models too ?



Read the reviews.


----------



## prometheus (Jul 25, 2014)

y510p:
- is SLI capable
- better screen
- produces a lot more heat in SLI mode

y50:
- has better CPU(a bit) + GPU (way better..)
- lacks m2 NGFF SSD slot (although you can jst replace the primary HDD with a SSD)
- poor screen (color reproduction/viewing angles/washed out colors as per reviews)
- should be around the same price as that of a y510p

I picked up a y510p...fingers crossed for indian version's reviews.

I'd rather quote this than copy/paste


----------



## seamon (Jul 25, 2014)

If Y50 in India has the GTX 860M Kepler than it is gonna produce way more heat. This is because of the high number of shaders.


----------



## prometheus (Jul 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> If Y50 in India has the GTX 860M Kepler than it is gonna produce way more heat. This is because of the high number of shaders.



nah..lenovo isn't that bad to send us kepler..

..

oh n I forgot to mention the difference in battery capactities..but that hardly matters..


----------



## noceur (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm thinking about pulling the trigger. Any reason to reconsider? I know the screen is horrid. But is it manageable? I'm afraid that what MSI has to offer is going to be more pricey than this. Anything else worth waiting for coming out? Will Lenovo Y50's 860M 4GB variant launch in India(Lenovo Rep. said it won't be released in India)?


----------



## vineetpratik (Jul 25, 2014)

noceur said:


> I'm thinking about pulling the trigger. Any reason to reconsider? I know the screen is horrid. But is it manageable? I'm afraid that what MSI has to offer is going to be more pricey than this. Anything else worth waiting for coming out? Will Lenovo Y50's 860M 4GB variant launch in India(Lenovo Rep. said it won't be released in India)?



Yea may people said it is manageable , i don't think msi would be able to match the pricing of lenovo, the display is not good as y510p but its definitely not horrible.. other than that its a beast!


----------



## prometheus (Jul 25, 2014)

noceur said:


> I'm thinking about pulling the trigger. Any reason to reconsider? I know the screen is horrid. But is it manageable? I'm afraid that what MSI has to offer is going to be more pricey than this. Anything else worth waiting for coming out? Will Lenovo Y50's 860M 4GB variant launch in India(Lenovo Rep. said it won't be released in India)?



hmm..I would recommend all future/urgent buyers to atleast wait for Indian variant of Y50's review(s) and then make a decision.
Also, do read my above post

I got myself a y510p because:

- it has indeed a better screen viewing angles, brightness, color reproduction are better than Y50's TN panel (checked from notebookcheck/youtube vids/Y50's owner(s)/lowyat forums

- has a m2.ngff slot + an ultrabay if you're considering more storage as an option or better going for SLI capability (I will be doing this real soon before lenovo thinks abt discontinuing removable 755m's permanently)

- y50 is slim, helps in carrying around..overall a neat portable but IMHO that GPU power would be a sheer waste if it's not made to handle temps..if you grab a pic of y50's mobo layout (which inspite of having dual fans is somewhat weird..the fans are stashed at one corner wheres the heatsink's long pipes do the stuff..now checkout the Gigabyte's P34G V2 CF2's layout and see for yourself

The slim form factor also does not give enough space(as Y50 is so cramped up from the inside) if you want to OC, play CPU/GPU intensive games and p34g v2 is the best I've seen so far which deals with heat. Infact I am getting ~70 FPS in SP mode in arma 3 which is considered to be one of the most CPU/GPU intensive games of all times maintaining about ~71*C and I couldn't even hear heatsink's fan noise.

- oh n btw a 755m SLI config beats a 860m by a slight margin apart from any* SLI probs(+/- 1-5%) and the heat generated (a bit) and would give you 4GB of DDR5 vid mem.

There isn't a perfect notebook/laoptop/ultrabook out there..it's just a matter of which is better than the rest..if you want the best..build a proper rig


----------



## seamon (Jul 25, 2014)

prometheus said:


> hmm..I would recommend all future/urgent buyers to atleast wait for Indian variant of Y50's review(s) and then make a decision.
> Also, do read my above post
> 
> I got myself a y510p because:
> ...



If you want the SLI card, the time is NOW.
Lenovo has discontinued the GT755M5 SLI card LONG ago. It's not available in Lenovo US website, eBAY(from where I got) or Amazon.
Some links I found:
Lenovo Y 15 inch Removable Graphics GT755M5 (Lenovo Warranty) - Buy at Best Price from iPmart Malaysia
Lenovo Y 15 inch Removable Graphics GT755M5 (Lenovo Warranty) (Selangor, end time 3/29/2015 MYT)

I don't know about the authenticity of these sites so beware. You can also wait for ebay to stock up but I don't think that's gonna happen. Also, GT 650m and GT 750m SLI cards are EXTINCT. 

Also SLI doesn't give you 4GB of GDDR5 vRAM. Each card uses it's own 2 GB memory to render half the frames so effectively you still have 2 GB vRAM. Even though both vRAMs have the exact same textures in it, the cards can't share it. It's a limitation of SLI.


----------



## prometheus (Jul 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> If you want the SLI card, the time is NOW.
> Lenovo has discontinued the GT755M5 SLI card LONG ago. It's not available in Lenovo US website, eBAY(from where I got) or Amazon.
> Some links I found:
> Lenovo Y 15 inch Removable Graphics GT755M5 (Lenovo Warranty) - Buy at Best Price from iPmart Malaysia
> ...



discontinue..? well yes and no.
It's been out of stock but I've seen it return thrice on lenovo's own website for $99.99.

IPmart is a legit site but ~$17x for that card is bs (have even seen a pkg of a 755m+170w adaptor for abt $400 now that was total bs..~$72 worth of a adaptor+~$100 for the card that's $200 max. this then again if somebody's in US..I guess I'll have to ring up somebody ove thr

my badmust b having beer.. yes they work in parallel but effective perf is much greater so yea..all in all ++


----------



## chillz88 (Jul 25, 2014)

noceur said:


> I'm thinking about pulling the trigger. Any reason to reconsider? I know the screen is horrid. But is it manageable? I'm afraid that what MSI has to offer is going to be more pricey than this. Anything else worth waiting for coming out? Will Lenovo Y50's 860M 4GB variant launch in India(Lenovo Rep. said it won't be released in India)?



i am going to buy one.. its easily better than the y510p in my needs and opinion.. i have tried hard for to get the the second gpu when i was planning to get the y510p .. dont think thats the way to go.. y50 is the way to go forward, slim, sleek, a single good 860m and so less heat... i might change the screen.. it isnt that tough and if you are lucky, you could change it back to the old lenovo screen and lenovo might never know it..


----------



## prometheus (Jul 25, 2014)

chillz88 said:


> i am going to buy one.. its easily better than the y510p in my needs and opinion.. i have tried hard for to get the the second gpu when i was planning to get the y510p .. dont think thats the way to go.. y50 is the way to go forward, slim, sleek, a single good 860m and so less heat... i might change the screen.. it isnt that tough and if you are lucky, you could change it back to the old lenovo screen and lenovo might never know it..



+1 for the spirit..err..for changing the screen


----------



## seamon (Jul 25, 2014)

I myself regularly beat GTX 860m benchmarks. My cards are clocked much higher than normal GT 755ms.
The ultrabay concept is amazing in itself.

- - - Updated - - -

I myself was looking for an IPS screen for Y500 but I guess the original screen is not bad.


----------



## prometheus (Jul 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> I myself regularly beat GTX 860m benchmarks. My cards are clocked much higher than normal GT 755ms.
> The ultrabay concept is amazing in itself.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



apart from lap burning heat

Y50x series is built as a desky replacement(the SLI party) for sure and ultra thins coming in nowadays...erm..y5x are for portability no doubt..860m is the cherry part  but with y50's own +/- ve's


----------



## seamon (Jul 25, 2014)

prometheus said:


> apart from lap burning heat
> 
> Y50x series is built as a desky replacement(the SLI party) for sure and ultra thins coming in nowadays...erm..y5x are for portability no doubt..860m is the cherry part  but with y50's own +/- ve's



Arctic Silver V FTW. I am thinking of switching over to IC Diamond for additional cooling.


----------



## prometheus (Jul 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> Arctic Silver V FTW. I am thinking of switching over to IC Diamond for additional cooling.



uhoh...repasting that's what I was thinking..maybe.. maybe not..*sounds like a lot of work*


----------



## seamon (Jul 26, 2014)

prometheus said:


> uhoh...repasting that's what I was thinking..maybe.. maybe not..*sounds like a lot of work*



It's actually pretty fun.


----------



## prometheus (Jul 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> It's actually pretty fun.



allright..am just testing out arma 3 my machine just hit ~80*C mark maintaining 30-40FPS at standard/high @1080

will post updates...so far so good; that's without me switching on the AC for a room temp @ 22-24*C avg


----------



## noceur (Jul 27, 2014)

Is there a possibility that the touch or 4GB vRAM version will release soon? Did anyone preorder?


----------



## ajmusicm (Jul 27, 2014)

Well I hope the Y50 comes soon and that too with the Maxwell GPU. And hope it's priced around the 75k mark like the Y510p.

And just recently, the Z50 was launched in India with the 840M GPU. So let's hope that the Y50 will also be launched soon.

P.S.: What are your thoughts on the Kaveri APU? Namely the FX-7600P?


----------



## seamon (Jul 27, 2014)

ajmusicm said:


> Well I hope the Y50 comes soon and that too with the Maxwell GPU. And hope it's priced around the 75k mark like the Y510p.
> 
> And just recently, the Z50 was launched in India with the 840M GPU. So let's hope that the Y50 will also be launched soon.
> 
> P.S.: What are your thoughts on the Kaveri APU? Namely the FX-7600P?



It has been launched @77k.


----------



## ajmusicm (Jul 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> It has been launched @77k.



Oh nice. Guess I should check the webpage. And what about Kaveri?


----------



## eruku.ade (Jul 27, 2014)

Does anyone have any idea when the Y50 is going to be available in the stores? I'm planning to buy it around mid August. Also can anyone suggest some good shops in Nehru Place, Delhi, where I can get it at a reasonable price?

One more thing, the motherboard of my Dell N5010 recently died, that's why I am planning to buy the Y50. Now from the reviews I'm seeing that people are saying that the screen and keyboard are really bad. I thought that the screen and keyboard of the N5010 was really bad. As my next laptop, will the Y50's screen seem that awful as the reviewers are saying?


----------



## XxillexX (Jul 27, 2014)

Guys you dont need to worry about the screen it'll be *manageable *as the screen of Y50 is 15.6" TN(twisted nematic) panel not "IPS Panel", which is the screen used for *pure gaming.*
 Although, IPS display has better colour reproduction & viewing angles than the TN panel but it has very less response time (it's the time a pixel needs to turn white from black) compared to TN panel & that's the quality of TN panel it has no or very less Ghosting effect meaning very smooth and faster refresh rates than the IPS panel.

IPS panel is good for Movies, photography, desginers, etc. whereas TN panel is good for gaming. So, this rig is made for pure gaming...Enjoy.


----------



## chillz88 (Jul 27, 2014)

noceur said:


> Is there a possibility that the touch or 4GB vRAM version will release soon? Did anyone preorder?



wont make much big of a difference unless you are trying to conect more than one display...


----------



## seamon (Jul 27, 2014)

XxillexX said:


> Guys you dont need to worry about the screen it'll be *manageable *as the screen of Y50 is 15.6" TN(twisted nematic) panel not "IPS Panel", which is the screen used for *pure gaming.*
> Although, IPS display has better colour reproduction & viewing angles than the TN panel but it has very less response time (it's the time a pixel needs to turn white from black) compared to TN panel & that's the quality of TN panel it has no or very less Ghosting effect meaning very smooth and faster refresh rates than the IPS panel.
> 
> IPS panel is good for Movies, photography, desginers, etc. whereas TN panel is good for gaming. So, this rig is made for pure gaming...Enjoy.



The thing is there is variance in the quality of TN panels. The TN panel in Y50 is of very poor quality. The Y510p's TN panel is of very high quality.

- - - Updated - - -



chillz88 said:


> wont make much big of a difference unless you are trying to conect more than one display...



Watch_Dogs will easily fill that 4 GB vRAM @1080p and even @720p


----------



## pr94rr (Jul 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> The thing is there is variance in the quality of TN panels. The TN panel in Y50 is of very poor quality. The Y510p's TN panel is of very high quality.


 Exactly, while it is true that TN is suitable for gaming but there still are different quality of TN panels and the one in Y50 is unfortunately really bad from what I have heard. Yes it's manageable but you probably won't like it. Resolution is great for a laptop this size, colors not.
I am myself wondering if I should buy this and my work involves graphics design so I checked out the display details and well if you know about colour reproduction then - the Y50 has colour coverage of about 57% sRGB and 43% Adobe RGB, Just for comparison's sake the Y510 p has a colour space coverage of 82% sRGB and 56% AdobeRGB.
Other than that, yeah it's a pretty awesome laptop but if colours are a priority and you have used laptops with even decent non-IPS displays then you might be disappointed.
If I get this I will probably buy a separate monitor but if you will use it purely for gaming and colours aren't too much of a bother then definitely go for it. Right now it's a beast of a laptop in the price range.


----------



## racerronny (Jul 28, 2014)

I am really looking forward to buy this laptop however the screen is a big concern.
I'm planning to change it as soon as I get the laptop.
So can u guys plz suggest the specifications of the screen that should be bought as a replacement to the original screen? And also any specific company or model.


----------



## chillz88 (Jul 28, 2014)

racerronny said:


> I am really looking forward to buy this laptop however the screen is a big concern.
> I'm planning to change it as soon as I get the laptop.
> So can u guys plz suggest the specifications of the screen that should be bought as a replacement to the original screen? And also any specific company or model.



they will need 30 pin edps and 4 screw slots to put them on it and 15.6.. if you are buying it from ebay, specify the model and type you want.. you can use auo, lg ,samsung or any models you want.. i might be looking for the B156HAN0.1.2 or similar models.. they are there on ebay and laptopscreens.com


----------



## vineetpratik (Jul 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> Watch_Dogs will easily fill that 4 GB vRAM @1080p and even @720p


on googling what i found was that it might be a memory leak issue and ubisoft already working to fix it . Even if  it is false , having 2 or 4gb should have effect almost on no game, unless using multiple monitors.

Patch Dogs: Ubi To Fix Watch_Dogs? Performance Issues | Rock, Paper, Shotgun



racerronny said:


> I am really looking forward to buy this laptop however the screen is a big concern.
> I'm planning to change it as soon as I get the laptop.
> So can u guys plz suggest the specifications of the screen that should be bought as a replacement to the original screen? And also any specific company or model.


I m also going for it , i think it should be manageable , although waiting for an indian review is good idea. International standards need not to be applied here , they have plenty of options for good displays , gaming laptops , and they use vibrant 1080p displays with much better colour reproduction than Y50 more often there , I don't think  they even would have considered single GT755M as a gaming card,which was marketed here as gaming card.


----------



## amey2606 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello guys, 
Same here. Was following this thread from the beginning and now I finally decided to join. 
Eagerly waiting for someone to review the Indian model and for the Y50 to come to stores. 
I was a diehard Vaio fan, but now that Sony has sold off Vaio, I have been inclined towards Lenovo. 
I have been putting off buying a new laptop since the last 3-4 years, I guess it's finally time to buy one.
Just hope that the Y50 lives up to expectations. 

Thanks.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 28, 2014)

If there are any owners here, then can you please try OSX ML, MV.
hackintosh on the y50 FHD GTX860M I7 Haswell.

It will be of extreme help.
For help goto *www.tonymacx86.com/laptop-compatibility/

The y50 can be a real steal compared to the MB pro.

Thanks in advance


----------



## seamon (Jul 28, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> on googling what i found was that it might be a memory leak issue and ubisoft already working to fix it . Even if  it is false , having 2 or 4gb should have effect almost on no game, unless using multiple monitors.
> 
> Patch Dogs: Ubi To Fix Watch_Dogs? Performance Issues | Rock, Paper, Shotgun
> 
> ...



Nope. 2 GB is too less for new gen games. I play all 2013 games on ultra and most games(AC IV Black Flag, Crysis 3, Metro LL) easily max out 2 GB vRAM. It's only natural that next gen games will use 3-4 GB. Watch_Dogs requires 3 GB for Ultra Textures and 4 GB for Ultra Textures+MSAA.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, I wouldn't trust Indian reviews to the full extent. According to Digit, HP Envy with core i7 4702MQ beats every other laptop in its category in CPU benchmarks(even Y510 which has 4700MQ).
They are not a lot of trustworthy reviewers in India. In fact, there are none. Digit is heavily biased towards HP and hates Lenovo.


----------



## prometheus (Jul 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> ....Digit is heavily biased towards HP and hates Lenovo.





     [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]
what will u say about whether the indian variant of Y50 has the maxwell/kepler core?

afaik..speaking for 2GB version..lenovo's been selling the maxwell variant (atleast for 99% reports I read) in the whole world..so probably it's the same they'll sell here too..
fyi: lenovo's tech/sales department has no idea which one is present(tried 3-4 calls separately; including a min of wait)


----------



## seamon (Jul 28, 2014)

prometheus said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]
> what will say about whether the indian variant of Y50 has the maxwell/kepler core?
> 
> afaik..speaking for 2GB version..lenovo's been selling the maxwell variant (atleast for 99% reports I read) in the whole world..so probably it's the same they'll sell here too..
> fyi: lenovo's tech/sales department has no idea which one is present(tried 3-4 calls separately; including a min of wait)



Only time can answer thy query!


----------



## prometheus (Jul 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> Only time can answer thy query!



I have no friggin idea..if anyone* has even ordered the y50 from thedostore yet and will* do a review for us..
only if lenovo could make it more simple for us and clearly mention tech details just like on lenovo US web


----------



## amey2606 (Jul 28, 2014)

prometheus said:


> I have no friggin idea..if anyone* has even ordered the y50 from thedostore yet and will* do a review for us..
> only if lenovo could make it more simple for us and clearly mention tech details just like on lenovo US web


Yup, seriously. 
And the amount of options that the US consumers have, 8 models in total currently, that too only for the Y50 non-touch non-4k option.... 
Compared to us India, one frigging model with the most basic specs, its really frustrating. 
Along with a minimum 4-5 months late launch, no proper specs detail, no solid communication from the Lenovo guys. 
Now i see why geeks prefer living in the States.


----------



## vineetpratik (Jul 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> Nope. 2 GB is too less for new gen games. I play all 2013 games on ultra and most games(AC IV Black Flag, Crysis 3, Metro LL) easily max out 2 GB vRAM. It's only natural that next gen games will use 3-4 GB. Watch_Dogs requires 3 GB for Ultra Textures and 4 GB for Ultra Textures+MSAA.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Yes they can definitely use more than 2gb ram if played at higher resolution than 1080p with maxed out settings, but gtx 860m cant push them to that limit , like Gigabyte P34G v2 with GTX 860M -4GB  gives abt 20fps with crysis 3 maxed out, 
so for next gen games i don't think gtx 860m would make VRAM reach such heavy usage , hence eliminating performance difference in 2 and 4gb Source - Crysis 3 VGA Graphics Benchmark performance test - Graphics memory - Final Words & Conclusion and Gigabyte P34G v2 Notebook Review - NotebookCheck.net Reviews

- - - Updated - - -



amey2606 said:


> Yup, seriously.
> And the amount of options that the US consumers have, 8 models in total currently, that too only for the Y50 non-touch non-4k option....
> Compared to us India, one frigging model with the most basic specs, its really frustrating.
> Along with a minimum 4-5 months late launch, no proper specs detail, no solid communication from the Lenovo guys.
> Now i see why geeks prefer living in the States.


I am not waiting for a full review from some indian site , rather i just need conformation if it is gtx 860m maxwell , and maybe few lines about screen , nothing more than that , and as said above only time can tell


----------



## seamon (Jul 28, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> Yes they can definitely use more than 2gb ram if played at higher resolution than 1080p with maxed out settings, but gtx 860m cant push them to that limit , like Gigabyte P34G v2 with GTX 860M -4GB  gives abt 20fps with crysis 3 maxed out,
> so for next gen games i don't think gtx 860m would make VRAM reach such heavy usage , hence eliminating performance difference in 2 and 4gb Source - Crysis 3 VGA Graphics Benchmark performance test - Graphics memory - Final Words & Conclusion and Gigabyte P34G v2 Notebook Review - NotebookCheck.net Reviews



I am talking about 1080p. 20 FPS is with SMAA, switch to FXAA and you get a solid 30 FPS in Crysis 3. The FPS doesn't decrease when you don't have enough vRAM. 2GB and 4GB will give the exact same FPS. The problem you will encounter is that the game will freeze for about 3 seconds every time you move a little and then resume as data is copied from HDD onto the GPU vRAM. This effectively renders the game unplayable. You have to reduce the textures to make the game playable again. Even a SSD doesn't solve this. Perhaps 4 SSDs in Raid 0(~2000MBps Read) will reduce this effect.

- - - Updated - - -



vineetpratik said:


> I am not waiting for a full review from some indian site , rather i just need conformation if it is gtx 860m maxwell , and maybe few lines about screen , nothing more than that , and as said above only time can tell



Chances are Indian reviewers won't know whether it is Maxwell or Kepler. They will be just like "Oh new high end graphic nvidia graphic card(GTX 860m) is supplied by Lenovo" and "graphic performance is supported by nvidia graphics for a solid gaming performance".


----------



## rupeshwar (Jul 28, 2014)

In the first image at thedostore the graphic card is written to be n15p-gx which is code name for NVIDIA GeForce GTX 860M (Maxwell).


----------



## prometheus (Jul 29, 2014)

rupeshwar said:


> In the first image at thedostore the graphic card is written to be n15p-gx which is code name for NVIDIA GeForce GTX 860M (Maxwell).



Device IDs from Aug 2013 nvidia dev drivers:



> NVIDIA_DEV.0FCB = "NVIDIA EXK107"
> NVIDIA_DEV.0FCD = "NVIDIA GeForce GT 755M"
> NVIDIA_DEV.0FCF = "NVIDIA GEN3 ESI"
> NVIDIA_DEV.1198 = "NVIDIA N15E-GX-A2"
> ...



of concern "B-A2" version?

A better version of the IDs here

should be maxwell..

TH got the 4gig maxwell 
*www.facebook.com/LenovoThailand/posts/300214780140370# (use oogle translator for indie comments)

oh well..non-official rep..?  anyways if they're getting maxwell based (that too legit TH variants/non-US/non-grey stuff) then I guess we'll get the maxwell variant as well.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jul 29, 2014)

I just hope it carries international warranty like the y510p and y500.
On the lenovo IWS page India is still not included for any model of y50.
It should be included right?


----------



## nrvpnchl (Jul 30, 2014)

seamon said:


> I am talking about 1080p. 20 FPS is with SMAA, switch to FXAA and you get a solid 30 FPS in Crysis 3. The FPS doesn't decrease when you don't have enough vRAM. 2GB and 4GB will give the exact same FPS. The problem you will encounter is that the game will freeze for about 3 seconds every time you move a little and then resume as data is copied from HDD onto the GPU vRAM. This effectively renders the game unplayable. You have to reduce the textures to make the game playable again. Even a SSD doesn't solve this. Perhaps 4 SSDs in Raid 0(~2000MBps Read) will reduce this effect.



That solid 30 FPS(on 4GB card) would easily drop to 25 or even 20 in some area so for a perfect gaming experience , you'll have to turn down some settings. Ultimately you wont get benefit of extra 2 GB vRAM. If it was 870m or 880m than only 4 GB vRAM makes sense.





seamon said:


> Chances are Indian reviewers won't know whether it is Maxwell or Kepler. They will be just like "Oh new high end graphic nvidia graphic card(GTX 860m) is supplied by Lenovo" and "graphic performance is supported by nvidia graphics for a solid gaming performance".


Stole my words


----------



## seamon (Jul 30, 2014)

nrvpnchl said:


> That solid 30 FPS(on 4GB card) would easily drop to 25 or even 20 in some area so for a perfect gaming experience , you'll have to turn down some settings. Ultimately you wont get benefit of extra 2 GB vRAM. If it was 870m or 880m than only 4 GB vRAM makes sense.



Nope. My point stands. 30(upto 40) FPS Constant everywhere with FXAA. 20 FPS is when you switch on MSAA.
4 GB has almost become the bare necessity in Watch_Dogs. You can easily go on to Ultra Textures with 4 GB vRAM and it will NOT reduce performance. Meanwhile 2 GB will render the game unplayable.

2GB is alright for GTX 850m but 3-4 GB is the bare minimum for GTX 860m. This is the only reason why the GTX 770m ships with 3 GB vRAM. Trust me, I am speaking as I have experienced these things firsthand.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 1, 2014)

Shipping out date changed from 31st July to 4 August.
Also heard from a local dealer that we are getting the kepler version, same as some other countries.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 1, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> Shipping out date changed from 31st July to 4 August.
> Also heard from a local dealer that we are getting the kepler version, same as some other countries.




yes..it's now 4th Aug

Contact details for "this" dealer of yours?  Also, I'd to know a country who has *only *got the kepler version and not the maxwell one for the *2GB *version. (talking about legit/genuine/country's authorized sets and not grey-market/imported etc)

A point I want to make here is..dealer's don't usually know $h!t about what architecture the graphics card will be based on..unless they themselves go abroad and import the sets and/or are from private corp.(s) who sell in bulk..
then too the chances are really low..depending upon their technical prowess/curiosity/taking care of "things" a customer would be willing to buy

I'd wait..for some credible info to get out there..


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 1, 2014)

prometheus said:


> yes..it's now 4th Aug
> 
> Contact details for "this" dealer of yours?  Also, I'd to know a country who has *only *got the kepler version and not the maxwell one for the *2GB *version. (talking about legit/genuine/country's authorized sets and not grey-market/imported etc)
> 
> ...



Actually, I was quoting a friend (who asked some dealer), so apologies for that, shud have mentioned.

AFAIK all 2GB models are Maxwell while some/all? 4GB models are Kepler. Going by logic, we should get Maxwell.
Eagerly waiting for an Indian Genuine Review.
Wanted to buy Y510p i5 version, but it has been discontinued i guess, as it is not available anywhere for that 56k price.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 3, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> Actually, I was quoting a friend (who asked some dealer), so apologies for that, shud have mentioned.
> 
> AFAIK all 2GB models are Maxwell while some/all? 4GB models are Kepler. Going by logic, we should get Maxwell.
> Eagerly waiting for an Indian Genuine Review.
> Wanted to buy Y510p i5 version, but it has been discontinued i guess, as it is not available anywhere for that 56k price.




no worries..

well afaik..kepler has been shipped in mixed mode..for ex. 90% maxwell stocks and 10% randomly distributed kepler stocks (yes I myself have never read/seen pictorial proof about 2GB kepler in a *lenovo Y50* but yes for 4GB keplers are out there)

y510p i5 variant is available on thedostore if you're still interested; don't remember it's price..


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 3, 2014)

prometheus said:


> no worries..
> 
> well afaik..kepler has been shipped in mixed mode..for ex. 90% maxwell stocks and 10% randomly distributed kepler stocks (yes I myself have never read/seen pictorial proof about 2GB kepler in a *lenovo Y50* but yes for 4GB keplers are out there)
> 
> y510p i5 variant is available on thedostore if you're still interested; don't remember it's price..



It is out of stock there.
Lets wait for the y50 indian review or personally check it out at a store, if the screen is decent, I think an 860m with a lighter n cooler body , plus an i7 is worthy of the extra 18-20k.


----------



## Chirag (Aug 3, 2014)

Check out this link: *www.facebook.com/LenovoIndia/photo...8880728155045/763871356989309/?type=1&theater

Someone has posted CPU-Z/GPU-Z screenshots.

GPU-Z: *www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204614748872054&set=p.10204614748872054&type=1&theater - 860M
GPU-Z: *www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204614747432018&set=p.10204614747432018&type=1&theater - Onboard
CPU-Z: *www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204614745791977&set=p.10204614745791977&type=1&theater


----------



## prometheus (Aug 3, 2014)

Chirag said:


> Check out this link: *www.facebook.com/LenovoIndia/photo...8880728155045/763871356989309/?type=1&theater
> 
> Someone has posted CPU-Z/GPU-Z screenshots.
> 
> ...



that keyboard pic?

any confirmation to these cpu/gpu-Z shots..as to where these are from? taken from an imported variant of lenovo Y50? as shipping date was shifted from 30th jul to 4th aug


----------



## Chirag (Aug 3, 2014)

^^
The comments. Not the picture. The guy who posted the photos said he received his laptop yesterday (2nd August, 2014) and that it comes with backpack+external DVD drive. He did mention it somewhere about it being the Indian version and not imported.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 3, 2014)

Chirag said:


> ^^
> The comments. Not the picture. The guy who posted the photos said he received his laptop yesterday (2nd August, 2014) and that it comes with backpack+external DVD drive. He did mention it somewhere about it being the Indian version and not imported.



my bad..my plugin..filtered all the f**crap out


----------



## eruku.ade (Aug 3, 2014)

According to the screenshots it seems to be the Maxwell version (GM107). Can someone post the exact laptop model variant number so that I can verify at the stores?


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 3, 2014)

Chirag said:


> Check out this link: *www.facebook.com/LenovoIndia/photo...8880728155045/763871356989309/?type=1&theater
> 
> Someone has posted CPU-Z/GPU-Z screenshots.
> 
> ...



thats some good info , sweet maxwell , can some one guess when it would be available in local shops ?


----------



## pr94rr (Aug 3, 2014)

Chirag said:


> Check out this link: *www.facebook.com/LenovoIndia/photo...8880728155045/763871356989309/?type=1&theater
> 
> Someone has posted CPU-Z/GPU-Z screenshots.
> 
> ...



I really doubt that the images are from the Indian version.
I actually want to buy the Y50 so I inquired with 4 exclusive stores in Bangalore who said that they are yet to receive the product and then I called up Lenovo sales contact itself and asked them the fastest way to get this product and they told me it's via the DoStore website and that the first batch will be shipped on 4th from Mumbai and could take a week to reach me.


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 3, 2014)

pr94rr said:


> I really doubt that the images are from the Indian version.
> I actually want to buy the Y50 so I inquired with 4 exclusive stores in Bangalore who said that they are yet to receive the product and then I called up Lenovo sales contact itself and asked them the fastest way to get this product and they told me it's via the DoStore website and that the first batch will be shipped on 4th from Mumbai and could take a week to reach me.



I just talked to that person priyank bahl on facebook , it seems pretty sure he got it from indian do store website , he told me he ordered on 30th and got it in 2nd Aug , and he is from delhi... Although i asked him to reply to this thread too

Here is another image too.. he posted
*www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204617481540369&set=p.10204617481540369&type=1


----------



## chillz88 (Aug 3, 2014)

it would be good to know which display panel he got too.. maybe the first few indian batches might have the same panels


----------



## pr94rr (Aug 4, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> I just talked to that person priyank bahl on facebook , it seems pretty sure he got it from indian do store website , he told me he ordered on 30th and got it in 2nd Aug , and he is from delhi... Although i asked him to reply to this thread too
> 
> Here is another image too.. he posted
> *www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10204617481540369&set=p.10204617481540369&type=1


 Well then it seems the sales guy was telling me about the 2nd batch. I talked to them on 1st morning and that's what he told me - 1st batch leaving on 4th and could take 4-7 days to reach bangalore from there warehouse in Mumbai.
Bu yeah this Priyank guy seems legit.


----------



## ajmusicm (Aug 4, 2014)

pr94rr said:


> Well then it seems the sales guy was telling me about the 2nd batch. I talked to them on 1st morning and that's what he told me - 1st batch leaving on 4th and could take 4-7 days to reach bangalore from there warehouse in Mumbai.
> Bu yeah this Priyank guy seems legit.



So far the pics seem like they're definitely legit. And from the GPU-Z screenshots, it seems like the GPU is DEFINITELY the Maxwell variant of the GTX 860M. And from the clock speeds, they seem like they haven't under clocked it so it should give the same performance as that of the regular GTX 860M.

But the Y50 is currently available only for pre-order on the Lenovo Website. I still don't understand as to why didn't they make the same panels as that of the Y510P. Maybe to save costs, they had to cut some corners? But I was watching a video where they were showing off the Y50 UHD touch model and it was looking fantastic to say the least. But of course the UHD model might never get released in India. But on that Facebook page, Priyank did say that the screen is not as bad as the reviews say it is. So I guess for general use and Gaming, it should be manageable.

And  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION], I was afraid the GTX 860M might not be good enough for gamin on Max settings at 1080P with MXAA and Textures turned up to full. But if we disable Multi-Sampling and turn the textures to High then it should give a decent FPS (>30 FPS). But an year down the line, the GTX 860M may not be able to handle even High settings for the next-gen games. So I guess a PS4/XBOX ONE + an HDTV combo still dominates the Laptop segment sans for the portability.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 4, 2014)

If the screen is indeed bad, and people complain about it , then I am confident Lenovo might release a new version with a better screen, but in about 4-5 months time (might even push the price a lil higher?).

I hope Lenovo restocks the y510p i5 version for around 55k, for budget gamers.
 I also expect the y50 to be available for around 72-73k when it is widely available in local stores and other websites like flipkart etc. So if the screen is decent, then for that price y50 is a killer of a deal, considering MSI still haven't released their line of laptops and rumours suggest they cant match the pricing of lenovo.


----------



## ajmusicm (Aug 4, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> If the screen is indeed bad, and people complain about it , then I am confident Lenovo might release a new version with a better screen, but in about 4-5 months time (might even push the price a lil higher?).
> 
> I hope Lenovo restocks the y510p i5 version for around 55k, for budget gamers.
> I also expect the y50 to be available for around 72-73k when it is widely available in local stores and other websites like flipkart etc. So if the screen is decent, then for that price y50 is a killer of a deal, considering MSI still haven't released their line of laptops and rumours suggest they cant match the pricing of lenovo.



Yeah, that's true. But the price drop will happen only after a few months time. Until then the price will remain at around 77k. But when the price drop will happen, there will be more laptops from other manufacturers with similar specs in the similar price range which might not make the Y50 as tempting as it seemed before. But I agree that the Y510P was an awesome laptop at that time.

I just hope that in a few years time, all manufacturers release their laptops at the same time as that of the other countries. This will mean fair pricing and more availability as people do buy gaming laptops in India as we'll and not just mid-range laptops. It will also increase the competition in the gaming segment laptops which will result in aggressive pricing also. Let's hope for the best!!!


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 4, 2014)

ajmusicm said:


> Yeah, that's true. But the price drop will happen only after a few months time. Until then the price will remain at around 77k. But when the price drop will happen, there will be more laptops from other manufacturers with similar specs in the similar price range which might not make the Y50 as tempting as it seemed before. But I agree that the Y510P was an awesome laptop at that time.
> 
> I just hope that in a few years time, all manufacturers release their laptops at the same time as that of the other countries. This will mean fair pricing and more availability as people do buy gaming laptops in India as we'll and not just mid-range laptops. It will also increase the competition in the gaming segment laptops which will result in aggressive pricing also. Let's hope for the best!!!




I was not talking about price drop bro, what I meant was that in some offer (like 3000-4000 cashback or interest free emi etc) we might get the laptop with effective pricing of 73k, which is excellent given the fact that it is the only gaming laptop in this range currently.

Heard MSI is having some issues with Indian government, which is postponing their launch.


----------



## ajmusicm (Aug 4, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> I was not talking about price drop bro, what I meant was that in some offer (like 3000-4000 cashback or interest free emi etc) we might get the laptop with effective pricing of 73k, which is excellent given the fact that it is the only gaming laptop in this range currently.
> 
> Heard MSI is having some issues with Indian government, which is postponing their launch.



Oh ok. Sorry for the misunderstanding. Till date only Dell Alienware, ASUS ROG series have made it to India as true gaming laptops other than the Lenovo Y series. I don't consider HP, Vaio, Samsung, Acer, etc. laptops as true gaming laptops. Sure they have decent CPU's but their GPU's are only mid-range. I hope Razer, MSI also make their mark in India as those are amazing laptops.

The MSI G70 is a pretty awesome laptop albeit it's price. But MSI can come up with some budget gaming laptops as well which can compete with the Y50. The biggest obstacle right now for the Y50 is it's screen. If that obstacle is removed, then it will be the BEST laptop for its price.


----------



## seamon (Aug 4, 2014)

ajmusicm said:


> So far the pics seem like they're definitely legit. And from the GPU-Z screenshots, it seems like the GPU is DEFINITELY the Maxwell variant of the GTX 860M. And from the clock speeds, they seem like they haven't under clocked it so it should give the same performance as that of the regular GTX 860M.
> 
> But the Y50 is currently available only for pre-order on the Lenovo Website. I still don't understand as to why didn't they make the same panels as that of the Y510P. Maybe to save costs, they had to cut some corners? But I was watching a video where they were showing off the Y50 UHD touch model and it was looking fantastic to say the least. But of course the UHD model might never get released in India. But on that Facebook page, Priyank did say that the screen is not as bad as the reviews say it is. So I guess for general use and Gaming, it should be manageable.
> 
> And  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION], I was afraid the GTX 860M might not be good enough for gamin on Max settings at 1080P with MXAA and Textures turned up to full. But if we disable Multi-Sampling and turn the textures to High then it should give a decent FPS (>30 FPS). But an year down the line, the GTX 860M may not be able to handle even High settings for the next-gen games. So I guess a PS4/XBOX ONE + an HDTV combo still dominates the Laptop segment sans for the portability.



GTX 860m can max out everything@720p.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> GTX 860m can max out everything@720p.



720p + max out is great when you have attached your laptop with a tv or something.
A little less details at 1080p is much better on a laptop with full hd screen. This is my experience based on playing on my cousin's y510p. I might be wrong though.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 4, 2014)

ajmusicm said:


> Yeah, that's true. But the price drop will happen only after a few months time. Until then the price will remain at around 77k. But when the price drop will happen, there will be more laptops from other manufacturers with similar specs in the similar price range which might not make the Y50 as tempting as it seemed before. But I agree that the Y510P was an awesome laptop at that time.
> 
> I just hope that in a few years time, all manufacturers release their laptops at the same time as that of the other countries. This will mean fair pricing and more availability as people do buy gaming laptops in India as we'll and not just mid-range laptops. It will also increase the competition in the gaming segment laptops which will result in aggressive pricing also. Let's hope for the best!!!



 yeahh...but price cut (of abt ~72-74k) will take some time...+ manu. such as gigabyte (P34G V2 absolutely rocks!) might try to expand their OPs as well; maybe not in India but other countries should see some strong competitive models coming up from diff. manuf.(s).

lenovo+GTX880 anytime? (err..standby for graphene chips..2015+)


                   [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] MSI's gotta speed up their remaining process + as I said earlier pricing has to be competitive  if MSI really wants a pie of Indian gaming market share (I know MSI's launching for near abt in the same $$ segment in US and other developed countries but not in India? (yes..yes...the BSI bs+ other things do take their toll) but hey there is absolutely no need to increase $$ by a whole lot of margin just in the name of taxes; am sure still people will buy and my support goes to GS60/GT60 2OC anytime..only thing that hurts..is the non-competitive pricing strategy in India for the GS60)

- - - Updated - - -



rishi_sethi said:


> I was not talking about price drop bro, what I meant was that in some offer (like 3000-4000 cashback or interest free emi etc) we might get the laptop with effective pricing of 73k, which is excellent given the fact that it is the only gaming laptop in this range currently.
> 
> Heard MSI is having some issues with Indian government, which is postponing their launch.


+1 for the price cut(my comment above^^ was orig. for you); won't be happening soon..so its k; chill
oh n govt v/s MSI..? yea..that's been going on for sometime..lets c

- - - Updated - - -



rishi_sethi said:


> It is out of stock there.
> Lets wait for the y50 indian review or personally check it out at a store, if the screen is decent, I think an 860m with a lighter n cooler body , plus an i7 is worthy of the extra 18-20k.



oh..k

yep.

..imagine a single755m(damn y510p indian variant) vs this now..that too for near about the same price(y510p w/o SLi card); confirmed from Lenovo's support(US+India) Y510P and series has met it's EoL (end of life)


----------



## prasoon2211 (Aug 4, 2014)

Are there any other Indian reviews available other than this Priyank guy. He seems biased towards his new and shiny laptop 

Btw, the only reason I haven't ordered the y50 yet is because some people on this thread expressed discontentment with the 2GB video RAM. I frankly don't know whether the 860m can make use of more than 2GB VRAM but people have let it be known that it can. So... I don't know. I'm waiting for the MSI announcement again, I guess 

On an aside, the other day a Levono rep called me to ask about my interest in buying y50 (I have no idea how they got my phone number) and I asked him two things:
1) When is y50 coming out in stores, and
2) When/if we'll get the 4GB variant.

He told me that:
1) The y50 is not coming to the retail stores anytime soon (though I suspect that he was just trying to make me do the pre-order), and
2) The 4GB version will come out after a whole year.

The second response was quite unexpected  though, he might have been giving me the wrong info, trying me to buy it sooner.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 4, 2014)

Lenovo has changed the Shipping date now to 5th August 

What are they doing? Changing website daily for the shipping date but not taking the initiative to update the details about gpu etc


----------



## prometheus (Aug 4, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> Lenovo has changed the Shipping date now to 5th August
> 
> What are they doing? Changing website daily for the shipping date but not taking the initiative to update the details about gpu etc



goddamnit!
I just saw 4th around 1 hour back; wth
I mean..seriously lenovo?


----------



## pr94rr (Aug 4, 2014)

I was gonna order the lappy this afternoon at the dostore website. Even filled up the shipping address,details etc but when I clicked on Continue to payment and entered my card details - transaction declined due to a daily limit on my card.
Well I talked to the people at Lenovo and I will be sending them the money via NEFT and they said that it might reach me during Friday-Sunday.
Oh and they also said that the first batch of Y50 is ready to be dispatched to the Lenovo exclusive stores and should reach them in a week's time.
And that Priyank guy on Fb said that he received an external DVD RW for free but the Lenovo people denied about the free DVD RW although they said that there might be some goodies at the Exclusive stores initially as a promotional offer.
And when asked if it comes with Maxwell or Kepler GPU - Nope, they don't have a single clue.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 4, 2014)

pr94rr said:


> I was gonna order the lappy this afternoon at the dostore website. Even filled up the shipping address,details etc but when I clicked on Continue to payment and entered my card details - transaction declined due to a daily limit on my card.
> Well I talked to the people at Lenovo and I will be sending them the money via NEFT and they said that it might reach me during Friday-Sunday.
> Oh and they also said that the first batch of Y50 is ready to be dispatched to the Lenovo exclusive stores and should reach them in a week's time.
> And that Priyank guy on Fb said that he received an external DVD RW for free but the Lenovo people denied about the free DVD RW although they said that there might be some goodies at the Exclusive stores initially as a promotional offer.
> And when asked if it comes with Maxwell or Kepler GPU - Nope, they don't have a single clue.



hmmm...trying it in store might clear our way for s/n, stock #s and ultimately to clarify maxwell/kepler (though I can safely say it's maxwell but to be doubly sure is cool)

fri-sun whoa..thata hot service

I guess he did received the ext. dvdrw....well..? :s

oh don't bother Lenovo India abt maxwell/kepler they're running this company allright


----------



## pr94rr (Aug 4, 2014)

prometheus said:


> hmmm...trying it in store might clear our way for s/n, stock #s and ultimately to clarify maxwell/kepler (though I can safely say it's maxwell but to be doubly sure is cool)
> 
> fri-sun whoa..thata hot service



Ordering mine tomorrow morning. According to the Lenovo sales team - ETA ~ 4days. I really need a laptop ASAP and the product might take almost/over a week to reach the stores and my work is stuck so I don't really want to wait for the product to arrive at the stores (My VAIO that I used earlier had some issues with the motherboard and as I found out today - will cost 17k to replace it).
I know the Maxwell architecture is a great tech leap in GPU and cooling system but the performance of the 860M Kepler and Maxwell isn't very different and I will not be gaming a lot and probably won't ever overclock it plus it's gonna stay on a table with a cooling pad under it 90% of the time.
That said, Yes I definitely still want the Maxwell card in mine.  
Oh and the 4 day delivery time is what they estimated for me at Bangalore, for other cities it might vary.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 4, 2014)

pr94rr said:


> Ordering mine tomorrow morning. According to the Lenovo sales team - ETA ~ 4days. I really need a laptop ASAP and the product might take almost/over a week to reach the stores and my work is stuck so I don't really want to wait for the product to arrive at the stores (My VAIO that I used earlier had some issues with the motherboard and as I found out today - will cost 17k to replace it).
> I know the Maxwell architecture is a great tech leap in GPU and cooling system but the performance of the 860M Kepler and Maxwell isn't very different and I will not be gaming a lot and probably won't ever overclock it plus it's gonna stay on a table with a cooling pad under it 90% of the time.
> That said, Yes I definitely still want the Maxwell card in mine.
> Oh and the 4 day delivery time is what they estimated for me at Bangalore, for other cities it might vary.



best of luck!
in any case do post the GPU-Z screenies


----------



## eruku.ade (Aug 4, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> Lenovo has changed the Shipping date now to 5th August
> 
> What are they doing? Changing website daily for the shipping date but not taking the initiative to update the details about gpu etc




Of course they will change the dates, and I don't know why people are getting so much fussed up about that. There is nothing wrong with the changing dates! Those who ordered before 30th had theirs shipped on 30th, those who ordered after 30th but before 4th had theirs shipped on 4th, if anyone has ordered today it will be shipped on 5th. Check again tomorrow evening, the shipping date will again be  advanced by a day or two. Simple enough!


----------



## ritikagrahari (Aug 4, 2014)

Lenovo Y50


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey guys , Priyank has registered here as new user and still he is unable to do new posts so i am posting direct links of these images on his behalf.
It  contained External optical drive , you can see in the images.


Spoiler



*s2.postimg.org/l56c9agrt/10313412_10204621115351212_5277817100626905791_n.jpg
*s2.postimg.org/55nopqkq1/10414390_10204621116151232_673356955929115953_n.jpg
*s2.postimg.org/k463k5zs9/10455270_10204621115751222_3325246648860450528_n.jpg
*s4.postimg.org/isaapmu8t/1395783_10204626596288232_927056213606457815_n.jpg
*s27.postimg.org/ljockl2s3/60651_10204626608728543_5028596948010987503_n.jpg
*s27.postimg.org/wohwjlpw3/10537832_10204626609928573_6211003980721329899_n.jpg
*s27.postimg.org/5pe1og3f7/10577075_10204626609288557_7929729381965429346_n.jpg
*s27.postimg.org/6t3ogwbbn/10522467_10204626645689467_3898556712430047089_n.jpg
*s27.postimg.org/rr9uezb6b/10563027_10204626646089477_3997458386535699474_n.jpg
*s27.postimg.org/z8j1u70pf/10569089_10204626660449836_5229560474207955960_n.jpg



he told that he is going to add a 512GB SSD too in it , its image is also above.
And now some words he asked me to post too 



> This ain't the first shiny laptop
> It's good for the money..people do buy more expensive ones too.
> 77k cannot get anything more...atleast in India.
> I game on ps4..2gb vram is more than enough.
> And 2nd thing..it wasn't even a review



Do tell me if you have any other queries for him , i will let him know and post the reply until he is able to post himself.


----------



## seamon (Aug 5, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> Hey guys , Priyank has registered here as new user and still he is unable to do new posts so i am posting direct links of these images on his behalf.
> It  contained External optical drive , you can see in the images.
> 
> 
> ...



Ask him to run 3D Mark 11.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 5, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> Hey guys , Priyank has registered here as new user and still he is unable to do new posts so i am posting direct links of these images on his behalf.
> It  contained External optical drive , you can see in the images.
> 
> 
> ...



looking sweet 
+1

ask him if he could post the laptop's outer packaging's sticker(the one which has config listed on it) now carefully masking his laptop's serial# there is the MTM code for the laptop including "IN" listed somewhere between this code (ex. 50-70 xxxx or 59-3980xx) also there is one field "country" which specifies the country code..can he get some more pics up'ed?

these two details will point to the exact same boxes packing the ext. DVD drive for sure! not to mention the kepler/maxwell saga too..

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Ask him to run 3D Mark 11.



hehe..


----------



## amey2606 (Aug 5, 2014)

Could you also please ask him how much did the 512 GB SSD cost him and from where did he get it.

Thanks. 

And a general question guys. 
Does an SSD really makes THAT much a difference against the included Hybrid Hdd..? 
I mean, is it really worth spending a lot on an SSD right now or should I wait for the prices to go down drastically, that is if they ever do. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 5, 2014)

Could you ask him about the screen quality and keyboard ? I have heard both have issues.

Coming from Y500, I dont want screen to be bad than what I am used to. Also, has it issues registering key strokes ?

I am looking to order today if it doesnt have these issues.


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 5, 2014)

prometheus said:


> looking sweet
> +1
> 
> ask him if he could post the laptop's outer packaging's sticker(the one which has config listed on it) now carefully masking his laptop's serial# there is the MTM code for the laptop including "IN" listed somewhere between this code (ex. 50-70 xxxx or 59-3980xx) also there is one field "country" which specifies the country code..can he get some more pics up'ed?
> ...



Ok will ask him to post those images too , and for 3D mark 11 also



amey2606 said:


> Could you also please ask him how much did the 512 GB SSD cost him and from where did he get it.
> 
> Thanks. ??
> 
> ...



You can definitely be OK with Hybrid HDD , although SSD do make a lot of difference , everything from boot times , to app load times will get increased . But You can always upgrade it anytime near future , when they become more affordable.
He told that he got it from Flipkart,from primeabgb , you can check price there.


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 5, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> Ok will ask him to post those images too , and for 3D mark 11 also



Could you please ask him about my issues too, in above post ?


----------



## prometheus (Aug 5, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> Ok will ask him to post those images too , and for 3D mark 11 also



thx :]


----------



## seamon (Aug 5, 2014)

Some post a damn 3D Mark 11 score of Y500!

- - - Updated - - -

Indian variant.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 5, 2014)

seamon said:


> Some post a damn 3D Mark 11 score of Y500!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Indian variant.



time to burrnnn...@#&@#*your*@$# machine...
oh n am holding off for some reviews for the y50..looks like will be getting it..lets c


----------



## seamon (Aug 5, 2014)

prometheus said:


> time to burrnnn...someones machine...



3D Mark 11 is a benchmarking tool. 
Burning tool is MSI Kombuster.
They are different.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 5, 2014)

seamon said:


> 3D Mark 11 is a benchmarking tool.
> Burning tool is MSI Kombuster.
> They are different.


erm...you won't just run a single bench. tool.. 

..this..time..

crank it up ..::^


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 5, 2014)

prometheus said:


> looking sweet
> +1
> 
> ask him if he could post the laptop's outer packaging's sticker(the one which has config listed on it) now carefully masking his laptop's serial# there is the MTM code for the laptop including "IN" listed somewhere between this code (ex. 50-70 xxxx or 59-3980xx) also there is one field "country" which specifies the country code..can he get some more pics up'ed?
> ...


here is an image of the sticker. it does have IN written. 


Spoiler



*s29.postimg.org/5wacebkjr/10592703_10204631770057573_839144588135846161_n.jpg





Kamal17 said:


> Could you please ask him about my issues too, in above post ?



It is mentioned in this fb page , read the posts of "Priyank" 
*www.facebook.com/LenovoIndia/photos/a.133259043383880.16725.118880728155045/763871356989309/?type=1&amp;theater
He did tell me that screen quality is not like what is mentioned as per expert reviews , its definitely usable for daily use.

And It doesn't looks he is going for 3dmark11 anytime soon  , he said there are plenty of them available on web.

BTW Y50 Is sold out on the dostore website .


----------



## prometheus (Aug 5, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> here is an image of the sticker. it does have IN written.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



thx..
that's good enough


----------



## noceur (Aug 5, 2014)

Can you ask him what display panel he received with this model? The AUO or the Chi Mei? 

Maybe, the Y50 going out of stock on the Do Store is a good thing. We might get the 4GB variant this time round.

300 more Y50s were imported on the 2nd. There is a 2.5K difference per unit. Could this be a hike for the 4GB version or difference in duties?
Source: *www.zauba.com/import-lenovo-y50-hs-code.html


----------



## prometheus (Aug 5, 2014)

noceur said:


> Can you ask him what display panel he received with this model? The AUO or the Chi Mei?
> 
> Maybe, the Y50 going out of stock on the Do Store is a good thing. We might get the 4GB variant this time round.
> 
> ...



hot stuff

or it might be the increased price just because of the friggin budgetgoddamn hike in ed cess:/

y50's removed from listing; though we can directly access the page


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 5, 2014)

noceur said:


> Can you ask him what display panel he received with this model? The AUO or the Chi Mei?
> 
> Maybe, the Y50 going out of stock on the Do Store is a good thing. We might get the 4GB variant this time round.
> 
> ...



If you look at the description, model numbers are same in both imports. And its the same model which Priyank guy got - 

See his pic too - *s29.postimg.org/5wacebkjr/10592703_10204631770057573_839144588135846161_n.jpg

So, as far as specifications go, they are all same models. Price may increase though.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 5, 2014)

or they just added the price of this in order to be a bit more competitive? idk


----------



## seamon (Aug 5, 2014)

3D Mark 11 measures pure DirectX 11 performance and is perhaps one of the best benchmarking tool for gaming.
A score of mere 4800-5000 disappoints me.
Maybe an Indian Y50 with updated drivers can perform better.


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 5, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> He did tell me that screen quality is not like what is mentioned as per expert reviews , its definitely usable for daily use.



Can you please ask him whether its Chi Mei display or AUO ?

If he goes to device manager and then on monitor --> PnP-Monitor -> Details and then on Hardware ID. If there is this model number : CNM15C4 then its the Chi Mei, else is AUO. AUO is the better one as far as I know.

P.S - I am getting mine in few days but I am curious


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 6, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> Can you please ask him whether its Chi Mei display or AUO ?
> 
> If he goes to device manager and then on monitor --> PnP-Monitor -> Details and then on Hardware ID. If there is this model number : CNM15C4 then its the Chi Mei, else is AUO. AUO is the better one as far as I know.
> 
> P.S - I am getting mine in few days but I am curious



Good news it AUO Display 
Here is A new set pf pics he sent me including AUO verification and laptop internals , he do added the SSD
Enjoy..


Spoiler



*s29.postimg.org/lek4rmekn/1451311_10204634458844791_3360514358375902_n.jpg
*s29.postimg.org/ueoqbtao7/10338248_10204634458164774_2272889592470568203_n.jpg
*s29.postimg.org/lv5ce22br/10419035_10204634461124848_911133523064542368_n.jpg
*s29.postimg.org/uc4uoz70n/10487404_10204634459284802_7680419233326483726_n.jpg
*s29.postimg.org/h2vj2m7nr/10522415_10204634457004745_9219775418584229081_n.jpg
*s29.postimg.org/7ei2zhcuf/10559845_10204634460604835_2279421733818587653_n.jpg
*s29.postimg.org/v9fvbl7wn/10561787_10204634462244876_3147086422964233892_n.jpg
*s29.postimg.org/6iq6xrsjr/10570523_10204634460084822_6155526438530916678_n.jpg
*s29.postimg.org/j6ajo0wuf/10580183_10204634159197300_2581961319366875405_n.jpg
*s29.postimg.org/8m0m5fscn/10590689_10204634456404730_2886931307197379772_n.jpg


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 6, 2014)

Why am I getting 404 - Not Found on all these pics


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 6, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> Why am I getting 404 - Not Found on all these pics



They are working fine for me , just click on the links


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 6, 2014)

So the ram is 8x1. I thought its 4x2. Thats a good thing in my opinion if you want to upgrade in future.

P.S - Thanks Vineet, you are doing so much for the community.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 6, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> So the ram is 8x1. I thought its 4x2. Thats a good thing in my opinion if you want to upgrade in future.
> 
> P.S - Thanks Vineet, you are doing so much for the community.



+1
+1

- - - Updated - - -



rishi_sethi said:


> Why am I getting 404 - Not Found on all these pics



opening up just fine


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 6, 2014)

Some problem with my ISP I guess, post Image is banned or something.

Working fine with my vodafone 3G. Strange.


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 6, 2014)

Y50 is back in stock, for those who are interested


----------



## amey2606 (Aug 6, 2014)

Guys, 
Anybody got any idea whatsoever of when the Y50 will be available in Stores.? 
Not really comfortable with online shopping for such an expensive thing. 

Thanks.


----------



## pr94rr (Aug 6, 2014)

Ordered my Y50 from the DoStore Website today, actually tried yesterday but it went out of stock in the evening. ETA ~ Monday.
Review coming as soon as I get my hands on it. 
  [MENTION=288870]amey2606[/MENTION] - You really shouldn't be worried but if you prefer brick and mortar shops , - I talked to about 5-6 stores (all in Bangalore) and they all said that they will have the Y50 in stock by the 15th of August and one claimed that he could get it by 12th. Lenovo's sales people told me that the first batch for the stores was scheduled to be dispatched on 4th but the transportation and handling is done by 3rd party so they couldn't tell when precisely it will be available. Either way, it should be in the stores by 15th and maybe there will be some Independence Day offers too.
Cheers and let us know when you get yours.


----------



## amey2606 (Aug 6, 2014)

pr94rr said:


> Ordered my Y50 from the DoStore Website today, actually tried yesterday but it went out of stock in the evening. ETA ~ Monday.
> Review coming as soon as I get my hands on it.
> [MENTION=288870]amey2606[/MENTION] - You really shouldn't be worried but if you prefer brick and mortar shops , - I talked to about 5-6 stores (all in Bangalore) and they all said that they will have the Y50 in stock by the 15th of August and one claimed that he could get it by 12th. Lenovo's sales people told me that the first batch for the stores was scheduled to be dispatched on 4th but the transportation and handling is done by 3rd party so they couldn't tell when precisely it will be available. Either way, it should be in the stores by 15th and maybe there will be some Independence Day offers too.
> Cheers and let us know when you get yours.


Thanks bro. 
Will surely share my experience with the forum. 
Been waiting since 3 years to get a laptop, finally i think that the Y50 will be worth the wait. 
And bro please do post your review. 

Thanks again.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 6, 2014)

pr94rr said:


> Ordered my Y50 from the DoStore Website today, actually tried yesterday but it went out of stock in the evening. ETA ~ Monday.
> Review coming as soon as I get my hands on it.
> [MENTION=288870]amey2606[/MENTION] - You really shouldn't be worried but if you prefer brick and mortar shops , - I talked to about 5-6 stores (all in Bangalore) and they all said that they will have the Y50 in stock by the 15th of August and one claimed that he could get it by 12th. Lenovo's sales people told me that the first batch for the stores was scheduled to be dispatched on 4th but the transportation and handling is done by 3rd party so they couldn't tell when precisely it will be available. Either way, it should be in the stores by 15th and maybe there will be some Independence Day offers too.
> Cheers and let us know when you get yours.



+1
yea..it'll be here in about ~6-10days(Nehru Place - New Delhi) & by 20th(NCR - Gurgaon/Noida etc) for sure. this time I'll get it from a brick/mortar shop

- - - Updated - - -



amey2606 said:


> Guys,
> Anybody got any idea whatsoever of when the Y50 will be available in Stores.?
> Not really comfortable with online shopping for such an expensive thing.
> 
> Thanks. ��



naah..it's ohk to get it from thedostore but what I really want to know is: 
*whether the additional warranty be given to those who bought it from a physical store and not from thedostore?*


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 6, 2014)

pr94rr said:


> Ordered my Y50 from the DoStore Website today, actually tried yesterday but it went out of stock in the evening. ETA ~ Monday.



Is yours shipped yet ? Mine is showing "processing" since yesterday


----------



## pr94rr (Aug 6, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> Is yours shipped yet ? Mine is showing "processing" since yesterday


I placed my order this morning around 10 am so the status is still under "Paid". Where are you ordering it to? Which city I mean?
 [MENTION=139589]prometheus[/MENTION] - Just ask them at the showroom if they are providing the free extended warranty for the Z50 or any Y model? In the website it says the offer is for all Z and Y series so if the showrooms provided that for other Z/Y series then no reason for them to not provide the same for the Y50.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 6, 2014)

pr94rr said:


> I placed my order this morning around 10 am so the status is still under "Paid". Where are you ordering it to? Which city I mean?
> [MENTION=139589]prometheus[/MENTION] - Just ask them at the showroom if they are providing the free extended warranty for the Z50 or any Y model? In the website it says the offer is for all Z and Y series so if the showrooms provided that for other Z/Y series then no reason for them to not provide the same for the Y50.



yep  well..hopefully they should; anyways I'll confirm from lenovo, retailer directly
confirmed..they will honor the additional warranty :]


----------



## TheGUNNER (Aug 6, 2014)

I talked to do store rep USA, he said if that model (eg Y50) is released in India, then even if we buy from USA, we should be able to get warranty clain from India. Is it true? also is it applicable for warranty extension purchased from USA itself !!


----------



## prasoon2211 (Aug 6, 2014)

Just ordered mine 

Hopefully it'll be delivered before 15th here in Roorkee. I got tired of waiting for MSI to launch its new laptops 

I guess that Lenovo y50 == MSI GE60. Though I would've liked to go for the GS60 instead but it'll cost too much (maybe around 1.35L, see the MSI thread) though if it is launched ~ 1.2L then I'll regret buying the y50


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 6, 2014)

pr94rr said:


> I placed my order this morning around 10 am so the status is still under "Paid". Where are you ordering it to? Which city I mean?



Chandigarh - North India


----------



## noceur (Aug 6, 2014)

Does anyone know when I can expect the 4GB graphic card variant to come out?


----------



## chillz88 (Aug 6, 2014)

prometheus said:


> +1
> yea..it'll be here in about ~6-10days(Nehru Place - New Delhi) & by 20th(NCR - Gurgaon/Noida etc) for sure. this time I'll get it from a brick/mortar shop
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


 i did ask about the warranty offer to a lenovo rep a week ago.. and he said it will be available only to those who bought it or ordered it before 15th this month.. no idea if it has been extended though

ordered mine too.. cant wait..


----------



## prometheus (Aug 6, 2014)

sold out


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 6, 2014)

prometheus said:


> sold out



Nooo.

Still available - Ideapad Y50 (Black) | Lenovo India | The DO Store


----------



## prometheus (Aug 6, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> Nooo.
> 
> Still available - Ideapad Y50 (Black) | Lenovo India | The DO Store



lol it came back
thx bro for the headsup

whups..change in plans guys..looks like am gonna get the 4gb version(maxwell/non indian )..more on this later


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 6, 2014)

Has anybody got shipping confirmation ?


----------



## pr94rr (Aug 6, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> Has anybody got shipping confirmation ?



Mine is under 'Processing'. Same with yours?


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 6, 2014)

pr94rr said:


> Mine is under 'Processing'. Same with yours?



Yes, processing since 2 days now. Getting frustrated


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 6, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> So the ram is 8x1. I thought its 4x2. Thats a good thing in my opinion if you want to upgrade in future.
> 
> P.S - Thanks Vineet, you are doing so much for the community.



Well , thanks to priyank for providing all those images , I too am like you all , collecting information before buying 
Have waited so long , almost after 3 years going to get new laptop


----------



## prasoon2211 (Aug 7, 2014)

It seems like the last 300 units are sold out as well.

Did anyone who ordered yesterday get it past the "Processing" stage?


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 7, 2014)

prasoon2211 said:


> It seems like the last 300 units are sold out as well.
> 
> Did anyone who ordered yesterday get it past the "Processing" stage?



Not yet.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 7, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> Well , thanks to priyank for providing all those images , I too am like you all , collecting information before buying
> Have waited so long , almost after 3 years going to get new laptop



 yep thx a ton to priyank

lol am not even buying now(tried twice yesterday morning; somehow payment din't go through..meh..looks as if I'll get the 4gb version) but then again happy for the "team work" all of us are doing here +1

best of luck bro!

@all
is there any way I change my username? idk why I picked up this one


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 7, 2014)

My order still shows "Processing"

Isnt this crazy ?


----------



## pr94rr (Aug 7, 2014)

prometoheus said:


> lol am not even buying now(tried twice yesterday morning; somehow payment din't go through..meh..looks as:



You can pay them straight through your bank via NEFT or via cheque if there is a problem with online payment. Just talk to them and they will mail you the account details or if you want I can forward the bank details to you.
But then getting the 4 gigs card is cool too. Are you using multiple monitor setup?

Oh and mine is under processing too.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 7, 2014)

pr94rr said:


> You can pay them straight through your bank via NEFT or via cheque if there is a problem with online payment. Just talk to them and they will mail you the account details or if you want I can forward the bank details to you.
> But then getting the 4 gigs card is cool too. Are you using multiple monitor setup?
> 
> Oh and mine is under processing too.



hey thx for the nfo..
yep pls do pm me the details if you can
but am holding off on my decision to get the 4gb maxwell variant or get it from the exclusive store directly (and am scared of the "additional warranty's deadline" if any...) so lets c..been busy with other stuff so really can't say though am pushing for the 4gb ver. + will be doing a review for the community
nope no multi-mons here..well for now


----------



## pr94rr (Aug 7, 2014)

PM'ed you the mail they sent to me but just to double check - have a talk with them. And keep the transaction reference number for verification.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 7, 2014)

pr94rr said:


> PM'ed you the mail they sent to me but just to double check - have a talk with them. And keep the transaction reference number for verification.



thanks bro
yep will do that
btw how much it took for you to have the status updated on thedostore? (after doing NEFT/transaction)

or is it an order via telephone?

my laptop just died.. (tried everything/power cycling/ram breakout/power button etc etc..keep getting two beeps from mobo and sudden switch offS.. :/ was using ubuntu on my laptop for quite some time was working ok'ish for the past 1 week)

some stock is arriving in NCR so most prolly' will get it tomm in the evening(after checking if it does have the ext dvd rw or some othr stuff)


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 7, 2014)

prometheus said:


> thanks bro
> yep will do that
> btw how much it took for you to have the status updated on thedostore? (after doing NEFT/transaction)
> 
> ...



Do update us with the Delhi-Ncr scene too


----------



## prometheus (Aug 7, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> Do update us with the Delhi-Ncr scene too



rgr rgr

lenovo exclusive stores across gurgaon/noida:
accepting orders from customers (mine is bound to reach with other 2 units by afternoon tomm.) w/o paying in advance (they are themselves hesitant and won't accept any advance $$/token money +1 ; as to what the sales guy told me that even if I paid him he won't accept it lol).

actually I had placed a pre-order day before yesterday so they are quick and def they're selling it like hot cakes; they don't even have a demo unit ready!?

 so all in all limited units inbound from 2nd batch of y50's imported on 2nd aug.

oh n they're coming from bengaluruuu (badly missing the city..)


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 7, 2014)

prometheus said:


> rgr rgr
> 
> lenovo exclusive stores across gurgaon/noida:
> accepting orders from customers (mine is bound to reach with other 2 units by afternoon tomm.) w/o paying in advance (they are themselves hesitant and won't accept any advance $$/token money +1 ; as to what the sales guy told me that even if I paid him he won't accept it lol).
> ...



Yes, please keep us updated about the NCR/Delhi scene. I have one friend in delhi who wants to buy it so badly. May be PM me the numbers of retailers who are getting it tomorrow. 

As far as mine is concerned, I talked to the dostore guy and he said mine will be shipped tomorrow evening. Lets see.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 8, 2014)

will do :]
here is a direct/concise comparison of the y50 with y510p (indian reviewer)

- - - Updated - - -



Kamal17 said:


> Yes, please keep us updated about the NCR/Delhi scene. I have one friend in delhi who wants to buy it so badly. May be PM me the numbers of retailers who are getting it tomorrow.
> 
> As far as mine is concerned, I talked to the dostore guy and he said mine will be shipped tomorrow evening. Lets see.



PM'ed (complete address PM'ed again)


----------



## tkyopandaman (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey guys, 

I just registered on Digit a few mins back. 
Just want to say a big hello to everyone and that I have been following this post for the past 2 weeks ! 

To get straight to the point, I would like to inform you that I JUST picked up the Lenovo Y50 from the Exclusive Store in Noida. 
(I know there are a few posts above that have mentioned gurgaon/noida stores having the laptop in store) 
So just wanted to confirm that this is true indeed. 

However, they only had like 3 pieces and luckily (since I went there personally) I was able to pick it up right there and then! 

Super excited since I have been waiting for this laptop for a while now !


----------



## prometheus (Aug 8, 2014)

tkyopandaman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just registered on Digit a few mins back.
> Just want to say a big hello to everyone and that I have been following this post for the past 2 weeks !
> ...



holy sh!t
am about to pick one up from the same store

preordered* 1 is mine comminngg..

update:
exclusive store in gurgaon is getting it's stock too; just confirmed

- - - Updated - - -

can u share some pics pls?
of the box/sticker etc


----------



## tkyopandaman (Aug 8, 2014)

Woohoo! 

A quick note: Kinda surprising that DELHI isnt getting any stocks. 
I asked the guy in Noida and he was like "sir this is the only EXCLUSIVE STORE in NCR" 

P.S. When I went to the store (at about 12:30 pm from my office in Noida) they had 3 pieces in stock. 




prometheus said:


> holy sh!t
> am about to pick one up from the same store
> 
> preordered* 1 is mine comminngg..
> ...


----------



## amey2606 (Aug 8, 2014)

tkyopandaman said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> A quick note: Kinda surprising that DELHI isnt getting any stocks.
> I asked the guy in Noida and he was like "sir this is the only EXCLUSIVE STORE in NCR"
> ...


Congrats bro. 

Please do post some pics of 
1. The packaging 
2. Additional accessories received 
3. Screen
If u can. 
Would be really helpful. 
Also please do post a review from the point of an everyday user. 

And did you get the 3 years additional warranty offer.? 

Thanks.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 8, 2014)

amey2606 said:


> Congrats bro.
> 
> Please do post some pics of
> 1. The packaging
> ...



+1
am +ve that he'll get it (+ the ext. dvd r/rw + backpack as freebie)

I had to confirm/push the sales guy repeatedly to bring in some more boxes


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 8, 2014)

Damn you both are so lucky. I hate you both 

Anyways, congrats to both of you.

Please post pics of screen and all. I am waiting!

Congrats again!


----------



## eruku.ade (Aug 8, 2014)

tkyopandaman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> To get straight to the point, I would like to inform you that I JUST picked up the Lenovo Y50 from the Exclusive Store in Noida.




Congrats! 
Can you please post the address of the Noida store? Is it the one in sector 38? I work at sector 62, so it would be better for me to get it from there than going to Nehru Place..

Also, are they charging same as in the dostore?


----------



## tkyopandaman (Aug 8, 2014)

amey2606 said:


> Congrats bro.
> 
> Please do post some pics of
> 1. The packaging
> ...



Hey amey,

Thanks! 

I'm still in office, so can't post the pics of the packing just yet. (will do it later once I get home)
So to answer your questions: 

1. The packing was neat and clean. It was properly packed in plastic wrapping and the like. After they billed me for it, he opened the package in front of me and took out the laptop. Overall, well done effort there. 

2. As such, they only give the lenovo backpack as the accessory. However, I had to negotiate with him (a bit) to give me more. Very quickly, he just handed me an external DVD r/rw drive in my hand. When I probed him further for anything else, he was like we can't give you anything else. I was ok with it. 

3. As far as the screen goes, after reading on this thread, someone mentioned how to check it. And whether it was the Chi Mei or the AUO. I'm also glad to say that it is the AUO screen (which again from this thread I read, is better). Again, I haven't properly seen it since its still packed up and lying in my car downstairs ! Will check it properly when I get home. 
(P.S. however, he did turn on the laptop in the store after I was billed and did the first time boot up, which naturally took "some" time. Hopefully now when I turn it on when I get home, it should be faster)

Additionally, when I asked him about the warranty, he gladly agreed to give it to me asap. 
Now I made sure to go through the "process" of registering online for the warranty, RIGHT THERE AND THERE in front of them. In fact, I MADE them log on the site and guide me through the process. I had to take a picture of the Label on the Box and the Bill/Invoice copy and upload it on the website. All this was done in front of them. 
(I just wanted to make sure that everything was legit and that they would not cause any issues in the future) (yes, you can call me a bit paranoid about it!!  )

Please let me know if you guys need any more info. I will gladly fill you in on the details. 
I will try and post pictures when I get home. 


- - - Updated - - -



eruku.ade said:


> Congrats!
> Can you please post the address of the Noida store? Is it the one in sector 38? I work at sector 62, so it would be better for me to get it from there than going to Nehru Place..
> 
> Also, are they charging same as in the dostore?



Hey Eruku, 

The store in Noida is the one in GIP (Great India Place) mall, Sector 18. Its on the second floor (kinda near the central escalators) next to all the other brands, ASUS, HP, etc. 

The rate when I asked them, they told me 79K. I was like what ?! 
Then I had to tell them that the ONLINE rate is Rs. 76,990. 
So the final bill amount was Rs. 77,000.


----------



## eruku.ade (Aug 8, 2014)

tkyopandaman said:


> Hey amey,
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...




Thanks.. 

Yes, the price won't drop so soon . Unfortunately I can't wait for too long; my dell died a week ago. I'm planning to get the Y50 around 15th/16th Aug.

Is it the same model as that of Priyank (4710HQ, 1TB 7200RPM Hybrid)?


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 8, 2014)

Screen/viewing angle pics please! 

Also, which wireless card it has ?


----------



## amey2606 (Aug 8, 2014)

tkyopandaman said:


> Hey amey,
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot bro. 
And congrats again.  

I called up the Exclusive Store today for inquiring. 
They told me the following - 
I would get it within a day if i book it. 
3 yrs additional warranty + backpack. 
The manager said that the Optical Disc Drive will be included in the packaging. 
Plus he also said they would give Additional freebies like Mouse, Headphone, Keyboard Cover, Lan Cable, etc. 
Am yet to confirm it. 
Will most probably be buying it tomorrow evening. 

I will update you guys on the progess. 

Cheers.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2014)

^ refuse to take the freebies and get a discount. then buy better mouse/pad with the money left


----------



## amey2606 (Aug 8, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ refuse to take the freebies and get a discount. then buy better mouse/pad with the money left


Sure, was thinking on the same lines. 
Lets see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## tkyopandaman (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey guys, 
Im home now and as promised, gonna post some screen for you guys, right from the unboxing. 
ENJOY! 

(please leave comments/questions as per you feel like ! 

(oh and I TRIED to get pictures of the viewing angles, but since m doing it for the first time apologies if it didn't come out well enough. Oh and don't ask about the video content..."whistle baja" song pre-loaded on the desktop staring at my face !!  )

Lots of pics, so might put it in two posts. 

First list of pics here ! 

*s25.postimg.org/mxwsf5rnz/20140808_123023.jpg
*s25.postimg.org/x1q3p1xsf/20140808_183836.jpg
*s25.postimg.org/9os26jhov/20140808_184144.jpg
*s25.postimg.org/t7wnfwggf/20140808_184148.jpg
*s25.postimg.org/6khe9r0wf/20140808_184128.jpg
*s25.postimg.org/jpwwfuurz/20140808_184222.jpg
*s25.postimg.org/5kr3e1lqn/20140808_184309.jpg
*s25.postimg.org/k5868vgpb/20140808_184204.jpg
*s25.postimg.org/lyb2x71vz/20140808_184302.jpg
*s25.postimg.org/d4ortu4b3/20140808_184328.jpg
*s25.postimg.org/bqx4yj51r/20140808_184324.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Second list of pics ! 

*s25.postimg.org/mf0vxdf0v/20140808_184424.jpg
*s25.postimg.org/nil09bznz/20140808_184441.jpg
*s25.postimg.org/420amt4jz/20140808_184725.jpg
*s25.postimg.org/7mw66193j/20140808_184703.jpg
*s25.postimg.org/u03wsua1b/20140808_184513.jpg
*s25.postimg.org/r7ap8t9ov/20140808_184522.jpg
*s25.postimg.org/tpwe9hvf3/20140808_184729.jpg
*s25.postimg.org/wy0vmjhov/20140808_184745.jpg
*s25.postimg.org/yr8dols9b/20140808_184851.jpg
*s25.postimg.org/50l92u79r/20140808_185035.jpg
*s25.postimg.org/6gwrkza6n/20140808_184958.jpg

Again apologies for the viewing angle pics...first time trying to take them. 

Hope these pics help !! 

Cheers !


----------



## amey2606 (Aug 8, 2014)

tkyopandaman said:


> Hey guys,
> Im home now and as promised, gonna post some screen for you guys, right from the unboxing.
> ENJOY!
> 
> ...


Cool brother. 
Thanks.


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 8, 2014)

tkyopandaman said:


> Again apologies for the viewing angle pics...first time trying to take them.
> 
> Hope these pics help !!
> 
> Cheers !



WONDERFUL  Really appreciate it. I dont think the screen is that bad.

I cant wait for mine, lol. Was shipped today 

P.S - Looks like everyone is getting external dvd as well. Enjoy your new toy  Congrats again!


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks a lot bro for the Pics! Great Job!
A quick honest review in a day or so will be awesome


----------



## amey2606 (Aug 8, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> WONDERFUL  Really appreciate it. I dont think the screen is that bad.
> 
> I cant wait for mine, lol. Was shipped today
> 
> P.S - Looks like everyone is getting external dvd as well. Enjoy your new toy  Congrats again!


The external optical drive is supposed to be included in the laptop package afaik. 
Am i right, guys.?


----------



## tkyopandaman (Aug 8, 2014)

Yea, to be honest, I just played a bit of Diablo 3 on ultra settings (all maxed out!) and I'm getting an FPS of 100 (out of combat) and around 90 in combat. (I know Diablo 3 might not be like a very demanding game, but it still runs very very smooth)

The colors are also fine. I don't know what most of the reviews are talking about, but (at least for me and from my perspective) there is no problem. Its pretty crisp and the resolution is pretty neat too.


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 8, 2014)

Now the shipping date on do store website is 14th of august , so does that mean there is no chance of getting it shipped before that ? I was about to order it , now if it ships on 14th then it would take 5-6 more days to reach in my location , so much wait is kinda annoying , i was about to order it


----------



## seamon (Aug 8, 2014)

[MENTION=290185]tkyopandaman[/MENTION] 
congratz!
Up for a benchmarking(gaming+synthetic) contest with my old laptop?


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 8, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> Now the shipping date on do store website is 14th of august , so does that mean there is no chance of getting it shipped before that ? I was about to order it , now if it ships on 14th then it would take 5-6 more days to reach in my location , so much wait is kinda annoying , i was about to order it



Add the fact that they ship via truck freight. No air shipments


----------



## prometheus (Aug 9, 2014)

srry guys am really tired out today...been installing/taking care of stuff...gurgaon to noida aftr offc tht too roads on fri are horrible here :<

quick points:
- i7 4710HQ + GTX860M 2GB maxwell variant +1x 8GB RAM stick (+1 for a vacant slot) and wifi card is from atheros(bummer  ), 1TB+8GB SSHD 
- notebook feels extremely solid
- sweet boot up times(ssd would be a +1)
- got the AUO/AOU screen; complete matte; viewing angles are 6.0/10; color repro...hmmm..may need some calib. for better output..lets c  
oh n reviews are hehe...non desi so chill..disp. is jst ++ but* a screen/color calib is def. recomm.!
- audio bass is awesome (my 1st for a laptop)
- total VFM..and is amazingly thin+light
- got the ext. dvd rw inside the box + lenovo std. backpack although a disc. would've been nice but I was really in need of a laptop urgently so its allright 

Getting 1yrADP+2/3yr std. warranty extension bundled.

@all anyone getting freebies from Noida retailer let me know; will post sm FPS benchmarks asap
zzzZZZZ


----------



## seamon (Aug 9, 2014)

prometheus said:


> srry guys am really tired out today...been installing/taking care of stuff...gurgaon to noida aftr offc tht too roads on fri are horrible here :<
> 
> quick points:
> - i7 4710HQ + GTX860M 2GB maxwell variant +1x 8GB RAM stick (+1 for a vacant slot) and wifi card is from atheros(bummer  )
> ...



post  3dmark11


----------



## prometheus (Aug 9, 2014)

tkyopandaman said:


> Hey guys,
> Im home now and as promised, gonna post some screen for you guys, right from the unboxing.
> ENJOY!
> 
> ...



dude...you're fast! 
+1 for the amazing work!!

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> post  3dmark11



aha!  kyun..kyun...? dnt wry y50 will leave room for yours for now unless I go sli on 860m  homebrew!


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 9, 2014)

Never knew y50 has an 8gn sshd too 
Waiting for a desi review


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 9, 2014)

[MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]

How overclockable is the 860m according to you??? :-/


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 9, 2014)

Those who ordered through thedostore - 

How are things rolling ?

I got it shipped yesterday and they emailed me the tracking number, but its showing invalid/no data since yesterday.


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 9, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]
> 
> How overclockable is the 860m according to you??? :-/



Hugely overclockable , there is  a thread just google "860m is a beast" a lot of people have shared their 3D mark score there..

- - - Updated - - -

It can go beyond stock 870M . 
Here is score of 4710 in FireStrike.
www.3dmark.com/3dm/2994950


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Aug 9, 2014)

Just got a call from nearby Lenovo dostore (Near Aditya mall, Indirapuram, GZB) very close to Noida Sec-62.
They have one unit in stock and can order more on request.

+91-8 5 2  7  8  2  2  8  5 5


----------



## tkyopandaman (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey so I had a quick question, regarding which GPU (in-built INTEL or NVIDIA) should be used while playing games. I believe the usual setting is on "Auto Select" or something like that. 

And how can you change the settings of a PARTICULAR game which you want to play using either/or GPU's. (in-built INTEL or the NVIDIA)

And does it make a huge difference in the gameplay and/or gaming experience ? 
And what EXACTLY is the difference, if any ?

(Also, I am talking about using the laptop with the AC supply connected and NOT on battery)

Apologies for the rapid-fire questions !  

Your views are greatly appreciated.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 9, 2014)

tkyopandaman said:


> Hey so I had a quick question, regarding which GPU (in-built INTEL or NVIDIA) should be used while playing games. I believe the usual setting is on "Auto Select" or something like that.
> 
> And how can you change the settings of a PARTICULAR game which you want to play using either/or GPU's. (in-built INTEL or the NVIDIA)
> 
> ...



You can select the dedicated graphics or integrated graphics for each game.
Just follow these steps :
1. right click on the game application icon
2. Select "Run with Graphics processor." in this option, you get 3 sub-options : Dedicated ( AMD/NVIDIA), Integrated ( INTEL ) & change the default gpu option.


----------



## seamon (Aug 9, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> Hugely overclockable , there is  a thread just google "860m is a beast" a lot of people have shared their 3D mark score there..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



That thread was meant for overclocking GTX 860m on a ASUS G75JM which is a 17" behemoth and has one of the best cooling mechanisms in world of laptops.
I wonder what will happen when one overclocks a GTX 860m in the tiny Y50.


----------



## prasoon2211 (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm getting frustrated at Lenovo now. Ordered it on 6th in the morning. It is now the morning of 10th and my order is _still_ processing! And this after I made several calls to lenovo's shipping partner -_-

They'd told me it will ship definitely by 9th morning. It didn't. I called again. "Sir, it will ship without fail before the evening". Guess what happened in the evening? The laptop wasn't shipped.

Meh. I can't believe these retards. Should've waited to buy it from a retail store.


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 10, 2014)

prasoon2211 said:


> I'm getting frustrated at Lenovo now. Ordered it on 6th in the morning. It is now the morning of 10th and my order is _still_ processing! And this after I made several calls to lenovo's shipping partner -_-
> 
> They'd told me it will ship definitely by 9th morning. It didn't. I called again. "Sir, it will ship without fail before the evening". Guess what happened in the evening? The laptop wasn't shipped.
> 
> Meh. I can't believe these retards. Should've waited to buy it from a retail store.




And here's my story - 

I ordered on 5th.
I got email on 8th that its shipped, but guess what, Its 10th today and its still not shipped.

I want to cancel my order but dont know whats the process.


----------



## pr94rr (Aug 10, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> And here's my story -
> 
> I ordered on 5th.
> I got email on 8th that its shipped, but guess what, Its 10th today and its still not shipped.
> ...



PM'ed you the details and status.
I got the tracking number too and it didn't work yesterday but works fine today and mine has reached the origin point. I was told that I would get it by Monday so I think it should be done by then.


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 10, 2014)

pr94rr said:


> PM'ed you the details and status.
> I got the tracking number too and it didn't work yesterday but works fine today and mine has reached the origin point. I was told that I would get it by Monday so I think it should be done by then.



I doubt mine's shipped. Because it only shows the origin but doesn't show any shipper/destination info. It doesn't show where its destined to. I sent you a pic via PM too!


----------



## pr94rr (Aug 10, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> I doubt mine's shipped. Because it only shows the origin but doesn't show any shipper/destination info. It doesn't show where its destined to. I sent you a pic via PM too!


Same with mine. No details about destination point but there is details of origin point (Goregaon/Bhiwandi).


----------



## eruku.ade (Aug 11, 2014)

Guys, Y50 is available on Flipkart but they are charging way too much (~ Rs 83k), (even without extended warranty, dvd writer).
Has anyone got it at a retail store at 75k? What is the best price anyone has got at a retail store?


----------



## ajmusicm (Aug 11, 2014)

eruku.ade said:


> Guys, Y50 is available on Flipkart but they are charging way too much (~ Rs 83k), (even without extended warranty, dvd writer).
> Has anyone got it at a retail store at 75k? What is the best price anyone has got at a retail store?



Well, Flipkart is charging 83k which is unreasonable. The DOSTORE is charging Rs. 76,900 along with 3 Year Extended Warranty which seems reasonable. But I guess you can enquire at the Lenovo Exclusive Store for your city as they might offer you freebies like wireless mouse, keyboard, cleaning kits, etc. or get a discount for the same.

And one question to all, can we replace the TN panel on the Y50 with the UHD panel? Because it's written on the laptop that UHD is optional. So just wanted to calrify.

I'm gonna wait for Independence Day offers if there are any as am ok with my current laptop. So if I get an excellent deal, then maybe I'll go for it.

And for those who already have their Y50's, PLEASE do post a review like 3DMARK11, PCMARK8, Gaming FPS for any games you own and for more benchmarking tools, just go to any laptop review on notebookcheck and you'll get a lot more benchmarking tools. 

Regards,

Aj.


----------



## eruku.ade (Aug 11, 2014)

ajmusicm said:


> I'm gonna wait for Independence Day offers if there are any as am ok with my current laptop. So if I get an excellent deal, then maybe I'll go for it.



Well, that's what I was thinking..


----------



## prometheus (Aug 11, 2014)

eruku.ade said:


> Guys, Y50 is available on Flipkart but they are charging way too much (~ Rs 83k), (even without extended warranty, dvd writer).
> Has anyone got it at a retail store at 75k? What is the best price anyone has got at a retail store?



I too want to know this one + abt any freebies they got and from which city store?
been bsy with offc etc; fps review(s) later fellas.

FK's Y50 pricing blows every product's pricing strategy out of the water...omfg I should fkn start a e- commerce web/SMB as well..the profits they make out of ppl..am sure someone must've even pre-ordered it from them as well 

atleast FK's sales team should've checked it out with thedostore/lenovo


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 11, 2014)

eruku.ade said:


> Guys, Y50 is available on Flipkart but they are charging way too much (~ Rs 83k), (even without extended warranty, dvd writer).
> Has anyone got it at a retail store at 75k? What is the best price anyone has got at a retail store?



It is not Flipkart which is selling at 83k. It is just another seller who is selling a product through Flipkart. Most probably he/she has stocked some y50s through preorders from the dostore and is now offering quick shipping at a premium.
All products which are sold by Flipkart itself, WS RETAIL will be mentioned as the seller, and it will never price a product over it's MRP.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 11, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> It is not Flipkart which is selling at 83k. It is just another seller who is selling a product through Flipkart. Most probably he/she has stocked some y50s through preorders from the dostore and is now offering quick shipping at a premium.
> All products which are sold by Flipkart itself, WS RETAIL will be mentioned as the seller, and it will never price a product over it's MRP.



my point still stands..





> atleast FK's sales team should've checked it out with thedostore/lenovo


 ^  ...if they have to increase customer's satis. / their own rating now that amazon is investing $2B in their OPs in India and FK's also cranking out $1B for the same

- - - Updated - - -

a concise version of my fps/temps test with arma 3 is here


----------



## TheGUNNER (Aug 11, 2014)

TheGUNNER said:


> I talked to do store rep USA, he said if that model (eg Y50) is released in India, then even if we buy from USA, we should be able to get warranty clain from India. Is it true? also is it applicable for warranty extension purchased from USA itself !!



any thought on this guys?


----------



## prometheus (Aug 11, 2014)

TheGUNNER said:


> any thought on this guys?



availability of the std. *international* warranty in India for a y50 purchased in US: yes you can avail
availability of the *extended warranty* in India for a y50 purchased in US(with the ext. warranty SKU purchased in US): no idea

you got to ask whether the extended warranty SKU extends the international warranty as well or not


----------



## eruku.ade (Aug 11, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> It is not Flipkart which is selling at 83k. It is just another seller who is selling a product through Flipkart. Most probably he/she has stocked some y50s through preorders from the dostore and is now offering quick shipping at a premium.
> All products which are sold by Flipkart itself, WS RETAIL will be mentioned as the seller, and it will never price a product over it's MRP.



I meant the seller on Flipkart 
BTW what is the MRP of Y50? It should be printed on the box.

- - - Updated - - -

One question: What exactly does 3 years extended warranty mean? Is it a total of 3 years or 1 year std warranty + 3 years ext?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 11, 2014)

eruku.ade said:


> I meant the seller on Flipkart
> BTW what is the MRP of Y50? It should be printed on the box.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Extended always means 1+2 years


----------



## amey2606 (Aug 11, 2014)

eruku.ade said:


> I meant the seller on Flipkart
> BTW what is the MRP of Y50? It should be printed on the box.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


The MRP on the box is 83,190.
Got mine on Saturday night from Lenovo Exclusive Store in CBD Belapur for 76,000.  
Got the DVD writer in the box itself, and a backpack worth 2.5k from lenovo. 
The store gave those additional freebies like keygaurd, cleaning kit, USB and OTG cable, a cooling pad, pouch, wired mouse and a cheap headset. 
Haven't opened it yet coz i have my exams till Wednesday. 
Will open it then and post a review. 

Guys, another question. 
How do i find my model no..? 
Can't seem to register my laptop on lenovos website. 
It asks for a model no and a serial no.
I have the serial no, but cant seem to find the model no. 
And how do we register for the extended warranty.? 

Any help will be appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## evilsoul (Aug 11, 2014)

I am waiting for y50 to become available at chandigarh stores !!!  they are just increasing dates that it will come tomorrow etc etc !!


----------



## pr94rr (Aug 11, 2014)

Received my Y50 and yep it did come with the external DVD RW and a Lenovo backpack.


----------



## Rj0909 (Aug 11, 2014)

Anyone know when y50 'with 16gb ram and 4gb graphic card' will be available in India  ??


----------



## karthik.kk (Aug 12, 2014)

Guys  any one asked LENOVO representative about touch screen version of LENOVO y50 or 4k model....


----------



## prometheus (Aug 12, 2014)

amey2606 said:


> The MRP on the box is 83,190.
> Got mine on Saturday night from Lenovo Exclusive Store in CBD Belapur for 76,000.
> Got the DVD writer in the box itself, and a backpack worth 2.5k from lenovo.
> The store gave those additional freebies like keygaurd, cleaning kit, USB and OTG cable, a cooling pad, pouch, wired mouse and a cheap headset.
> ...



lucky you
oh they'll make it avail. for somewhere arnd 74k; though the lenovo rep was denying about this nfo

checkout lenovopromo.net
you'll get all the info detailed with screenshot just hover your mouse over "?" visible at the right side of the 2x document upload field

- - - Updated - - -

@all
pls confirm your screen's make

to check it:
- go to device manager
- display/monitor >> right click and then properties/details - generic pnp monitor
- go to details >> select hardware id from drop down list 

you'll see something like AUOxxxx if yours is from AUO/AOU

also pls confirm if it's a matte/glossy that you all got


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2014)

@those who bought Y50.
The gfx card, 860M, is ddr3 or ddr5 version?
And the graphics card is GK103 kepler or GM107 maxwell?


----------



## shashibhushankunda (Aug 12, 2014)

is lenovo getting the 4gb 860m version to india?  Recently lenovo imported 300 laptops with model no: 59431090 . This is different model than which is sold in thedostore: 59-428436

*www.zauba.com/import-lenovo-y50-hs-code.html


----------



## prometheus (Aug 12, 2014)

d6bmg said:


> @those who bought Y50.
> The gfx card, 860M, is ddr3 or ddr5 version?
> And the graphics card is GK103 kepler or GM107 maxwell?



DDR5 and is the maxwell variant (GM107) confirmed

- - - Updated - - -

Y70 inbound leaks flying across the www

- - - Updated - - -



shashibhushankunda said:


> is lenovo getting the 4gb 860m version to india?  Recently lenovo imported 300 laptops with model no: 59431090 . This is different model than which is sold in thedostore: 59-428436
> 
> *www.zauba.com/import-lenovo-y50-hs-code.html



if that is the 4gb variant...oh well..
maybe..maybe not


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 12, 2014)

I received mine too. Its beautiful.

Screen is AUO and its matte.


----------



## Eimran (Aug 12, 2014)

amey2606 said:


> The MRP on the box is 83,190.
> Got mine on Saturday night from Lenovo Exclusive Store in CBD Belapur for 76,000.
> Got the DVD writer in the box itself, and a backpack worth 2.5k from lenovo.
> The store gave those additional freebies like keygaurd, cleaning kit, USB and OTG cable, a cooling pad, pouch, wired mouse and a cheap headset.
> ...



Can you please share the address of the exclusive store ??


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> I received mine too. Its beautiful.
> 
> Screen is AUO and its matte.



Ordered from local store?
or online dostore?
I'm confused. This model haven't reach kolkata till date, and the 2 years of extended warranty will be there only till 14th of August. 
So, I am looking for a guy who already bought from dostore to share the feedback 

- - - Updated - - -



prometheus said:


> DDR5 and is the maxwell variant (GM107) confirmed



awesome!!!


----------



## karthik.kk (Aug 12, 2014)

What about 4k model in India?  And how's the display of AUO SCREEN? PLZ post some pics of AUO screen....


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 12, 2014)

karthik.kk said:


> What about 4k model in India?  And how's the display of AUO SCREEN? PLZ post some pics of AUO screen....



One of the many awesome people on this forum did post some pics, check previous pages!


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2014)

Called up lenovo today about flipakart warranty issue.
They have told me, if the seller is 'WS Flipkart' then they will provide warranty But they won't provide warranty to any product sold by 3rd party sellers.
P.S. Y510p I7 version is available for 71.3K onlt in flipkart. I jut checked 

- - - Updated - - -



karthik.kk said:


> What about 4k model in India?  And how's the display of AUO SCREEN? PLZ post some pics of AUO screen....



not available yet


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 12, 2014)

d6bmg said:


> Called up lenovo today about flipakart warranty issue.
> They have told me, if the seller is 'WS Flipkart' then they will provide warranty But they won't provide warranty to any product sold by 3rd party sellers.
> P.S. Y510p I7 version is available for 71.3K onlt in flipkart. I jut checked



Personally I feel 77k for Y50 is much better than 71 odd for y510p. You get twice the graphic card, slimmer and cooler laptop too!
You wont need SLI with 860m, but yeah you are compromising a little with the display quality.

For me, Graphic Card is much more of a priority than a screen, screen can always be changed after warranty gets over.


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 12, 2014)

d6bmg said:


> Ordered from local store?
> or online dostore?
> I'm confused. This model haven't reach kolkata till date, and the 2 years of extended warranty will be there only till 14th of August.
> So, I am looking for a guy who already bought from dostore to share the feedback
> !



I ordered from the dostore. I find nothing wrong with the screen, ofcourse its not IPS but its not bad either.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> I ordered from the dostore. I find nothing wrong with the screen, ofcourse its not IPS but its not bad either.



I have also ordered from dostore 2 hours ago.
MSI's launch event, being the biggest letdown to me in-terms of their GS60 lineup, I lost all hope for a decently priced other versions of MSI and thus ordered Y50.

By the way, When you ordered and how many does it took to reach to you?


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 12, 2014)

d6bmg said:


> I have also ordered from dostore 2 hours ago.
> MSI's launch event, being the biggest letdown to me in-terms of their GS60 lineup, I lost all hope for a decently priced other versions of MSI and thus ordered Y50.
> 
> By the way, When you ordered and how many does it took to reach to you?



Ordered on 5th and got it today. Though there were some delays in shipping.


----------



## chillz88 (Aug 12, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> Ordered on 5th and got it today. Though there were some delays in shipping.



i ordered mine on 4th.. havent got it yet.. which state are you from?


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 12, 2014)

chillz88 said:


> i ordered mine on 4th.. havent got it yet.. which state are you from?



Chandigarh - punjab. 

You ??


----------



## Rj0909 (Aug 12, 2014)

Anyone know when lenovo y50 'with 16gb ram and 4gb graphic card' will be available in India ????


----------



## Rj0909 (Aug 12, 2014)

Anyone know when lenovo y50 'with 16gb ram and 4gb graphic card' will be available in India ???


----------



## chillz88 (Aug 12, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> Chandigarh - punjab.
> 
> You ??



kerala.... wonder why it takes so much time...


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> Ordered on 5th and got it today. Though there were some delays in shipping.



Thanks.
What did they send you along with laptop?
Backpack or typical useless handbag for laptops?


----------



## amey2606 (Aug 12, 2014)

prometheus said:


> lucky you
> oh they'll make it avail. for somewhere arnd 74k; though the lenovo rep was denying about this nfo
> 
> checkout lenovopromo.net
> ...


Thanks bro. 
Will register at the soonest.


----------



## amey2606 (Aug 12, 2014)

Eimran said:


> Can you please share the address of the exclusive store ??


Its a few shops besides Croma, on the same line. 
Its a lenovo exclusive store.


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 12, 2014)

d6bmg said:


> Thanks.
> What did they send you along with laptop?
> Backpack or typical useless handbag for laptops?



Yeah, backpack! And external dvd drive is inside the box, that comes as standard too.

UPDATE ---------------

Did anyone create partitions without breaking OKR ? If so, how ?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> Yeah, backpack! And external dvd drive is inside the box, that comes as standard too.
> 
> UPDATE ---------------
> 
> Did anyone create partitions without breaking OKR ? If so, how ?



Did they send the backpack automatically? Or you have email ed them? 
Problem with online buying is, you can't bargain. 
I had no choice. that 2 yea of extended warranty offer will last till 15th August. And lenovo Kolkata said they won't get this laptop before 20th August.
So I bought it from online store and spent ~2k extra only to get the 2 years of extra warranty which will be really helpful for me.


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 12, 2014)

d6bmg said:


> Did they send the backpack automatically? Or you have email ed them?



I didnt email for the backpack.


----------



## pr94rr (Aug 12, 2014)

[MENTION=208344]Kamal17[/MENTION] congrats bro

I received mine yesterday and it's Maxwell, AUO screen and came with backpack and DVD writer. I have a short write up/review and some pics plus about my experience so far but I believe a lot of you have already got it so let me know if you want me to post it here and I will do it. 
Cheers


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 12, 2014)

pr94rr said:


> [MENTION=208344]Kamal17[/MENTION] congrats bro
> 
> I received mine yesterday and it's Maxwell, AUO screen and came with backpack and DVD writer. I have a short write up/review and some pics plus about my experience so far but I believe a lot of you have already got it so let me know if you want me to post it here and I will do it.
> Cheers



Thanks  A review will help others, so I will say go ahead. 

Did you create more partitions ? I want to but dont want to break the OKR functionality.


----------



## pr94rr (Aug 12, 2014)

Nope it has a single C Drive for the data. I might upgrade it to a 256gigs Samsung 840 EVO soon.

- - - Updated - - -

Here are a few images 



Spoiler


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2014)

attachment doesn't work, anymore.


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 12, 2014)

images are working fine for me , nice clicks  , do post some pics with screen on.


----------



## pr94rr (Aug 12, 2014)

For the full album please visit the link : pratyush_02's Library | Photobucket
First impressions : It's a looker. The box from the dostore comes with a pretty solid packaging. After tearing the covers up and removing the bubble wrap you are greeted with a black and brown box. Cut the seal, open it up and there is a Black backpack waiting, besides another box which has the beast in it.
On opening the smaller box you will be greeted with "Congratulations on your new laptop." Well that's what mine said. Dive in again and you will see a DVD Writer (atleast my model number had it free even though the lenovo slaes rep told me that there would be no DVD Writer - Not that the DVD writer matters a lot but hey the thought counts),
Now when you remove the coverings you will be greeted by a sleek microfibre sleeve holding the machine tightly and the first thing that you will think when you will hold the laptop is "it's incredible thin". Remove the sleeve cloth and the thought changes to "it's incredibly sexy".
Now before you think that I am a new user getting over excited about my new laptop, I assure you I am not. My work involves Graphics design and I have owned some of the most powerful laptops (It was a ThinkPad - back when IBM made it) as well as some of the sexiest ones (A VAIO) and when you work around graphics there is no such thing as too much powerful.
Now back to the laptop, the backlight looks impressive and since I have used IPS panels so the screen didn't low me away. It's not as bad as you've probably heard (trust me I work with colours and graphics) but it won't blow you away. Everything else though probably will.
About the screen - I got an AUO panel and horizontal viewing angles were not that bad but vertical were. Colours aren't accurate but some calibration certainly helps improve. You will need to disable high DPI scaling in some applications or the text might appear fuzzy/blurry.
As far as mine goes - I will be using it with an external monitor most of the time so it certainly is workable and new users probably won't find it that bad. Now for exterior and parts - It's all lightweight and the sound - It blows you away - I will have to say that with some tweaking of the settings it's definitely in the league of the best sounding laptops. About the weight and size - the laptop is sleek but it's huge. Fan noises are decent. Keyboard feels good but sometimes a few missed strokes occur and the touchpad works like a breeze with a single finger but when you get another finger near it - it gets jumpy. 
The laptop comes with a lot of bloatware probably the most I have seen in a laptop but then when you are buying a machine like this you should be able to figure out for yourself about the applications you need.   
As for performance it's fast really fast. I haven't got a chance to play any games but I worked on some very high resolution images with lots of layers on Photoshop CC with Autodesk Sketchbook Pro running in the background and the performance was buttery smooth. 

There is still a lot of performance testing to be done as it's only been a day since I got it and I might post about it later but as far as first impressions go - this is a really incredible laptop and definitely worth the money. Yup a definite buy if you are looking for something less than 1 lakh.

_Oh and a special thanks to Prometheus, Kamal17, VineetPrathik, Priyank- the facebook guy for regularly updating the thread and keeping the potential buyers like me, informed about their status._


----------



## Ayushj (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey i just joined this forum to ask a few quick questions 
1. Does replacing internal hdd with a ssd void my warranty? 
2. What the heck do you do with the internal hard drive after removing it? I don't think anybody will buy that 
3. Is 1 ram slot free? 
4. Why does everyone keep saying the extended warranty offer ends on 15 august? 3 lenovo reps have confirmed that the offer lasts till the end of the month (and lenovo usually extends it by 15 days each time till diwali anyways)


----------



## Ayushj (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey i have a few quick questions 
1. If i swap the hdd with the ssd, does that void my warranty? 
2. Is there a free Ram slot? 
3. Should i throw away the hdd after replacing it or can it be sold?


----------



## amey2606 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey [MENTION=288777]pr94rr[/MENTION],
Congrats on your purchase. 
I seem to be having a few doubts, if you could help. 
Did you partition the main drive, coz there's only one OS drive provided. 
And which Microsoft office would you recommend, 365 or 2010-13, because the 365 provided is only a one month trial. 
And Thanks to all the guys who helped me with buying this beauty. 
And i do hope this thread lives on and doesn't die out.


----------



## pr94rr (Aug 12, 2014)

No I have not made a partition. I am not really planning to either but it should be easy though you should know that the One Key Recovery won't work after you make partitions but then again OKR isn't that necessary really.
As for MS Office suit - I would recommend the boxed 2013 version with perpetual license - for some reason I just don't like the idea of paying for my stuff regularly but then again I also use Photoshop CC which has a rental payment and it's not that bad really so it really comes down o personal preference. Oh and if you are wondering - I have removed 80% of the free softwares - it's just too much crap slowing the system down and the softwares are really just cheap ads in a laptop.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 13, 2014)

d6bmg said:


> ..and the 2 years of extended warranty will be there only till 14th of August. ..



till 14th aug..? source?

- - - Updated - - -



rishi_sethi said:


> Personally I feel 77k for Y50 is much better than 71 odd for y510p. You get twice the graphic card, slimmer and cooler laptop too!
> You wont need SLI with 860m, but yeah you are compromising a little with the display quality.
> 
> For me, Graphic Card is much more of a priority than a screen, screen can always be changed after warranty gets over.



+1

for me it's:
- non-availablity of ultrabay card for y510p even in US/Malaysia(charging heavy $400 USD for both adapter+card)
- got pretty hot in abt 10-20 mins of light/med use
- my earlier unit was a defective one

and y50:
- single gpu to rule 'em all  (not denying the fact that the 755 SLI is faster by a margin!)
- slimmer+lighter profile; palm rest area is just too good
- runs cool

- - - Updated - - -



amey2606 said:


> Thanks bro.
> Will register at the soonest.



aah..np :]

- - - Updated - - -



Kamal17 said:


> Yeah, backpack! And external dvd drive is inside the box, that comes as standard too.
> 
> UPDATE ---------------
> 
> Did anyone create partitions without breaking OKR ? If so, how ?



here is the sol. works %!

- - - Updated - - -



amey2606 said:


> Hey [MENTION=288777]pr94rr[/MENTION],
> And which Microsoft office would you recommend, 365 or 2010-13, because the 365 provided is only a one month trial.



try kingsoft office 
it's free and works out of the box! (no friggin ADs or anything of that sort; just custom install it..don't just go next>>next>>next @ install. time)
you might recce it if you've used it's android version(which ofc was rel'ed quite a while ago)

- - - Updated - - -



pr94rr said:


> No I have not made a partition. I am not really planning to either but it should be easy though you should know that the One Key Recovery won't work after you make partitions but then again OKR isn't that necessary really.
> As for MS Office suit - I would recommend the boxed 2013 version with perpetual license - for some reason I just don't like the idea of paying for my stuff regularly but then again I also use Photoshop CC which has a rental payment and it's not that bad really so it really comes down o personal preference. Oh and if you are wondering - I have removed 80% of the free softwares - it's just too much crap slowing the system down and the softwares are really just cheap ads in a laptop.



read above^
- OKR will be just fine just partition it the way I've described
- use kingsoft office or if you want a legit copy try getting it via dreamspark


----------



## amey2606 (Aug 13, 2014)

prometheus said:


> till 14th aug..? source?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot bro. 
You really are very helpful.


----------



## evilsoul (Aug 13, 2014)

me to got new y50 at 76k from lenovo store chandigarh !!! 
got accessories like mouse , keyboard cover , laptop cleaning kit , headphone along with it 

Awesome it is !


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 13, 2014)

prometheus said:


> till 14th aug..? source?



It is on Lenovo's website, offer ends 15th August Midnight. Though I am pretty much hopeful they will continue this offer till Oct-Nov festive season.


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 13, 2014)

evilsoul said:


> me to got new y50 at 76k from lenovo store chandigarh !!!
> got accessories like mouse , keyboard cover , laptop cleaning kit , headphone along with it
> 
> Awesome it is !



Wow..Congrats!

Do you know where can we get SSD in chandigarh ? Please PM me if you have any info.

Cheers and congo again!


----------



## noceur (Aug 13, 2014)

[MENTION=139589]prometheus[/MENTION] When I try to shrink the C partition in Disk Management, the amount of space to shrink shows up as about 94Gb. I have about 750 GB free. Any idea why? How do I shrink the partition preserving OKR?


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 13, 2014)

noceur said:


> [MENTION=139589]prometheus[/MENTION] When I try to shrink the C partition in Disk Management, the amount of space to shrink shows up as about 94Gb. I have about 750 GB free. Any idea why? How do I shrink the partition preserving OKR?



Defrag first and then try again!


----------



## eruku.ade (Aug 13, 2014)

noceur said:


> @prometheus When I try to shrink the C partition in Disk Management, the amount of space to shrink shows up as about 94Gb. I have about 750 GB free. Any idea why? How do I shrink the partition preserving OKR?



Maybe it is because of the page file placed by lenovo near the end of the partition. You can check using any graphical defrag tool. If that is the case, you can try to manually delete pagefile.sys and then shrink the partition. Alternatively, you can try shrinking using gparted/linux live distro. Of course both are risky procedures.
You can do a fresh install of windows if you own one by manually specifying the partition size; then this problem won't be there.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 13, 2014)

eruku.ade said:


> Maybe it is because of the page file placed by lenovo near the end of the partition. You can check using any graphical defrag tool. If that is the case, you can try to manually delete pagefile.sys and then shrink the partition. Alternatively, you can try shrinking using gparted/linux live distro. Of course both are risky procedures.
> You can do a fresh install of windows if you own one by manually specifying the partition size; then this problem won't be there.



DO NOT shrink using other than MS disk management tool or "pwhe"
I won't be responsible for damages done using anything other tool/3rd party process.

- - - Updated - - -



noceur said:


> [MENTION=139589]prometheus[/MENTION] When I try to shrink the C partition in Disk Management, the amount of space to shrink shows up as about 94Gb. I have about 750 GB free. Any idea why? How do I shrink the partition preserving OKR?



try using "pwhe"

and follow the same process as I've described in the last post on lenovo forum's thread.

I used "pwhe" directly to resize/make partitions on my y50 OKR works as is
  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]

NewEgg just launched in APAC region.. and yes they're here to stay (OPs to expand soon..)

Newegg expands to asian and european markets - GSMArena Blog
Newegg.com - Once You Know, You Newegg


----------



## evilsoul (Aug 13, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> Wow..Congrats!
> 
> Do you know where can we get SSD in chandigarh ? Please PM me if you have any info.
> 
> Cheers and congo again!



me to finding out cheapest price for 512gb ssd and 8gb ram .. if i found will sure tell you 
if u got someone then do message me !!


================
Guys i am wondering will this y50 will support ram more then 16gb ?? on google some people have mentioned it can support upto 32gb is it true ?


----------



## prometheus (Aug 13, 2014)

just got my laptop cooler today 

looks pretty durable

quick note:
fans don't have much rpm but yes the air flow is quite nice; best airflow in it's category!


----------



## karthik.kk (Aug 13, 2014)

Guys I'm going to buy y50 on 15 aug in bangalore.... Can someone tell me the place of LENOVO exclusive store in bangalore with y50 in Stock.....


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 13, 2014)

Has anybody opened the back cover ? How difficult it was ?


----------



## ankur.mhj (Aug 14, 2014)

evilsoul said:


> me to got new y50 at 76k from lenovo store chandigarh !!!
> got accessories like mouse , keyboard cover , laptop cleaning kit , headphone along with it
> 
> Awesome it is !



Hey, Buddy Which Shop and Cost ?


----------



## ankur.mhj (Aug 14, 2014)

evilsoul said:


> me to got new y50 at 76k from lenovo store chandigarh !!!
> got accessories like mouse , keyboard cover , laptop cleaning kit , headphone along with it
> 
> Awesome it is !



Which Store ???
Proper Address please..


----------



## evilsoul (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey I have made 2-3 drives from one single drive will it effect the recovery software?? i didnt made any changes to c drive where os is currently installed i am reading messages that recovery will get be effected dont know why but can some one explain me about this !!! 
Thank you !!


----------



## amey2606 (Aug 14, 2014)

evilsoul said:


> Hey I have made 2-3 drives from one single drive will it effect the recovery software?? i didnt made any changes to c drive where os is currently installed i am reading messages that recovery will get be effected dont know why but can some one explain me about this !!!
> Thank you !!


Follow the guide [MENTION=139589]prometheus[/MENTION] posted a few pages above. 
I have done the same, and divided my C drive into 400+250+250. 
OKR isn't affected.


----------



## prometheus (Aug 14, 2014)

evilsoul said:


> Hey I have made 2-3 drives from one single drive will it effect the recovery software?? i didnt made any changes to c drive where os is currently installed i am reading messages that recovery will get be effected dont know why but can some one explain me about this !!!
> Thank you !!



if you've already made the partitions then I have no idea what effect been already* done/might repro. on OKR partitions/functionality
neither do I know which utility s/w you've used to make these partitions + dnt know your part. table/struct.

1st do verify if OKR is working from* within* windows
- so just press the OKR key and see if the app. pops up correctly

*before* making/modifying partitions* dont* try* to use*/pop open** OKR from shutdown state directly!

now follow up my earlier post if you want to make more partitions.

*UPDATE*:

 wait..what? you made changes to your partition table but din't shrinked "C" ....can you just post a screenshot of your disk management window?


----------



## chillz88 (Aug 14, 2014)

Got my y50 today after i ordered it on 4th.. only to find a black dot on the screen when i booted it up.. talk about luck and poor lenovo service.. guess i have to give it back and wait again for a new one..


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 14, 2014)

chillz88 said:


> Got my y50 today after i ordered it on 4th.. only to find a black dot on the screen when i booted it up.. talk about luck and poor lenovo service.. guess i have to give it back and wait again for a new one..



That sucks man! Did they agree to replace it ?

---------------------------------------

pwhe means what ? Partition Wizard Home Edition ???


----------



## evilsoul (Aug 14, 2014)

prometheus said:


> if you've already made the partitions then I have no idea what effect been already* done/might repro. on OKR partitions/functionality
> neither do I know which utility s/w you've used to make these partitions + dnt know your part. table/struct.
> 
> 1st do verify if OKR is working from* within* windows
> ...



*oi59.tinypic.com/jg7f5x.jpg here it is !!

Thanks for your reply !! 

- - - Updated - - -



ankur.mhj said:


> Which Store ???
> Proper Address please..



Binary Infotech pvt ltd , sector - 20c chandigarh

price - 76k


----------



## prometheus (Aug 14, 2014)

evilsoul said:


> *oi59.tinypic.com/jg7f5x.jpg here it is !!



looks like you've shrinked your "C" partition only and then made new partitions from the non-allocated space

have you tried firing up the OKR from within windows? try running it

- - - Updated - - -



Kamal17 said:


> pwhe means what ? Partition Wizard Home Edition ???



yep...


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 14, 2014)

evilsoul said:


> Binary Infotech pvt ltd , sector - 20c chandigarh
> 
> price - 76k



Do they have SSD's too ? Can you please confirm ?


----------



## little (Aug 15, 2014)

Is it available in the exclusive stores in Delhi?


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 15, 2014)

are they really going to stop the additional 2 year warranty offer , before its available in lenovo stores ?
In that case buying from do store seems only option , as it isn't yet available in stores at my location


----------



## evilsoul (Aug 15, 2014)

prometheus said:


> looks like you've shrinked your "C" partition only and then made new partitions from the non-allocated space
> 
> have you tried firing up the OKR from within windows? try running it
> 
> ...



*oi62.tinypic.com/24fze3q.jpg 
I think its ok ??

Can you please tell does okr completely removes data of all drives or it just delete the data of c drive ???
It's my first time using okr function never used it .....

and i am sure i didn't shrinked c drive i deleted the 780gb drive from disk management and made 3 drives from it...


----------



## prometheus (Aug 15, 2014)

evilsoul said:


> *oi62.tinypic.com/24fze3q.jpg
> I think its ok ??
> 
> Can you please tell does okr completely removes data of all drives or it just delete the data of c drive ???
> ...



unable to open this image; try not to use tinypic :/ (10x ADs everywhere)

just press the OKR key once and a window should pop up asking for restoring/backing up of current state so chill out it won't do unless you restore your machine to a prev. state; so just single press the OKR key from within* windows* >> see if the menu pops up >> exit the window.

oh' you should create yourself an OKR backup from within* windows*

and if you deleted your 780GB drive and then made partitions out of it then your OS wouldn't be working as it is now..would it?  lol I never tried this one out..care to make a video for us and up it on tube? 

- - - Updated - - -



little said:


> Is it available in the exclusive stores in Delhi?



it is available in gurgaon/noida if you're up for it


----------



## Chirag (Aug 15, 2014)

I just got my Y50. Please tell me what should I do to get the best out of it? Where do I optimize the screen/colors? Also, where do we have to register to avail the free extended warranty?


----------



## prometheus (Aug 15, 2014)

Chirag said:


> I just got my Y50. Please tell me what should I do to get the best out of it? Where do I optimize the screen/colors? Also, where do we have to register to avail the free extended warranty?



congrats!

- do read my prev. posts about how to carefully create partitions and NOT mess up the OKR- lenovo's one key recovery (nobody wants a button which will stop working at all at some point)

- extd. warranty reg is at: lenovopromo.net

- do write your token no. from above^ + laptop's serial# + your purchase date + store's name + scanned copy of your invoice; email all this to:

 india @ lenovoreg . com

- share the price you got this baby + any freebies? + store's address(cause more TDF'ers are in queue)

- - - Updated - - -



evilsoul said:


> *oi62.tinypic.com/24fze3q.jpg
> I think its ok ??
> 
> Can you please tell does okr completely removes data of all drives or it just delete the data of c drive ???
> ...



your screeny is allright.
OKR is looking just fine!


----------



## Chirag (Aug 15, 2014)

^^
By token number you mean ticket number? Ok, I sent all the details. Would I get any confirmation? Also, how long before I can see my extended warranty? Currently it's showing 1 year.

I got the laptop for Rs. 76,340 from Care, Vadodara, Gujarat. I got some 10-kit freebie which included keyboard guard, screen guard, mouse, some 2.1 local speakers, usb light thing and something that looks like a flash drive but the package says, sd card reader. 

Other than that, I got some zebronics 2.1 speakers, a Rs. 1500 off voucher on purchase of 20k at that particular store and the usual backpack and dvd drive.


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 16, 2014)

Had a query , contacted local dealer and said he can arrange one with model no 59428436 has everyone else got same model here ??
Would be helpful if someone could confirm.

and just came across this link


Spoiler



Lenovo



It created a doubt that is there really any 4Gb GTX 860M model available in INDIA? or there is only one variant ?


----------



## Chirag (Aug 16, 2014)

The text is just sad on Y50. It looks like it's somewhat blurred. Making all items small in Display settings makes the text crisp and sharp but it's too small. Any solution?


----------



## pr94rr (Aug 16, 2014)

Chirag said:


> The text is just sad on Y50. It looks like it's somewhat blurred. Making all items small in Display settings makes the text crisp and sharp but it's too small. Any solution?



Click on the program's icon - Select Properties - Selest Compatibility tab - Check on the  "Disable scaling on high DPI screen" - Apply - OK - Restart the program - Voila -Thank me later


----------



## prometheus (Aug 16, 2014)

Chirag said:


> ^^
> By token number you mean ticket number? Ok, I sent all the details. Would I get any confirmation? Also, how long before I can see my extended warranty? Currently it's showing 1 year.
> 
> I got the laptop for Rs. 76,340 from Care, Vadodara, Gujarat. I got some 10-kit freebie which included keyboard guard, screen guard, mouse, some 2.1 local speakers, usb light thing and something that looks like a flash drive but the package says, sd card reader.
> ...



yes and yes(well sort of..in form of a status..just check your ticket/token # status on the option- lower right hand side of the screen; take a screeny as a confirmation). ~21days

nice..

- - - Updated - - -



vineetpratik said:


> Had a query , contacted local dealer and said he can arrange one with model no 59428436 has everyone else got same model here ??
> Would be helpful if someone could confirm.
> 
> and just came across this link
> ...



yes the 2GB variant is the one you quoted ^

dang!@#!
imho just wait for them to roll out the 4GB variant (if you can wait)

oh and the 4gb variant is def. better _*but*_ there are three sides to consider:

- 4gb vs 2gb..just a slight difference in terms of performance; not all games can use up all 4gigs of v.mem
but certainly if I had time on my hands then I would've gone for the 4gb maxwell version after* it's reviews/specs confirmation (which afaik aren't much as everybody across the globe got the 2gb maxwell variant first/being less expensive/kepler rumors)

- take a look at temps (don't ever forget the form factor in which the components are tightly squeezed in; learnt this from my past exp. with a y510p) if* the 4gb variant will have 2x 2GB v. mem chips surrounding the main die so there might* be slight increase in heat as well. imho am satisfied with the 2gb maxwell variant I got so..well if you're talking abt future proofing? max life expectancy(in terms of availability of next iteration of superior hardware)..? == 2-4 yrs.

- watch out for kepler variants! (yes because there are* confirmed reports of a *4gb kepler variant* in circulation.so just my piece of advice)


----------



## Chirag (Aug 16, 2014)

Guys, 4GB variant is here.

Ideapad Y50 (Black) - Ideapad - Laptops | Lenovo India | The DO Store


----------



## prometheus (Aug 16, 2014)

Chirag said:


> Guys, 4GB variant is here.
> 
> Ideapad Y50 (Black) - Ideapad - Laptops | Lenovo India | The DO Store



+1 

_*N15P-GX GDDR5 4G*_ hmm..it's the maxwell variant; but I'd wait for a confirmation from new buyers now

I wonder what _effect_ will this have on MSI...


----------



## ajmusicm (Aug 16, 2014)

prometheus said:


> +1
> 
> _*N15P-GX GDDR5 4G*_ hmm..it's the maxwell variant; but I'd wait for a confirmation from new buyers now
> 
> I wonder what _effect_ will this have on MSI...



But the 4 GB Variant was supposed to be equipped with UHD Panel right?

Here it's saying only FHD Panel. Well, it can't be helped. What we get is what we get right?

But it's good that Lenovo is going for aggressive pricing. 80k for 4 GB GTX 860M is pretty tempting over the 2 GB Variant (Difference of ~3K) but as of now NO Extended Warranty so that's a bummer.

But as you said, the 4 GB variant will pump out more heat and might cause some issues in the long run. It's best to wait for some reviews about this newbie laptop before hitting the buy button.

But I'm impressed by Lenovo this time around. They're introducing the latest laptops quickly in India as well. And their pricing strategy is really helping them to leap bound their sales. And of course the number of Exclusive DO stores has been cropping up steadily all over the country.

Soon Lenovo might again become the #1 Laptop provider in India.  (It recently slipped to Number 2 behind HP).

And to all the owners of the Y50, some sort of gaming FPS scores please?


----------



## chetan.g (Aug 16, 2014)

hi ... guys can you please explain what is N15P-GX GDDR5 4G  stand for .. specially "4G" . Also is this model has Maxwell CPU and GPU . I am asking as I know little about it ..

Also how to know whether a processor is a maxwell or kepler?

Thanks..


----------



## nrvpnchl (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey Chirag , can u tell me the exact location of that store? Did they have any sample piece to test ?


----------



## Rj0909 (Aug 16, 2014)

Anyone explain me tat how can we expand RAM to 16 gb..?
And wat may be the cost??


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 16, 2014)

Ok I went to a local lenovo exclusive shop and gave little advance for ordering laptop he said he would order on monday and get it to me on tuesday (he said it is in stock in local supply) , he also told that there is a 4GB graphic card version that is available for some 80k , but then he said that it is is i "i7 U" variant , so i7-4710HQ will be better , and so i ordered the 2gb version. but now i may change my descision as it looks specs are same just expect that part


----------



## seamon (Aug 16, 2014)

Also, I doubt Maxwell will overheat even if it is a 4GB version. Heck even Kepler GTX 870m is found in Razer Blade and Aorus X3 which are both smaller and slimmer than the Y50.


----------



## Imperial_Raj (Aug 16, 2014)

To all those who now own the Y50:
What is the maximum battery time you've achieved on it?


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 16, 2014)

seamon said:


> Also, I doubt Maxwell will overheat even if it is a 4GB version. Heck even Kepler GTX 870m is found in Razer Blade and Aorus X3 which are both smaller and slimmer than the Y50.



can really extra 2gb memory can have effect  on temperatures ??


----------



## prometheus (Aug 16, 2014)

ajmusicm said:


> But the 4 GB Variant was supposed to be equipped with UHD Panel right?
> 
> Here it's saying only FHD Panel. Well, it can't be helped. What we get is what we get right?
> 
> ...





chetan.g said:


> hi ... guys can you please explain what is N15P-GX GDDR5 4G  stand for .. specially "4G" . Also is this model has Maxwell CPU and GPU . I am asking as I know little about it ..
> 
> Also how to know whether a processor is a maxwell or kepler?
> 
> Thanks..





Rj0909 said:


> Anyone explain me tat how can we expand RAM to 16 gb..?
> And wat may be the cost??





vineetpratik said:


> Ok I went to a local lenovo exclusive shop and gave little advance for ordering laptop he said he would order on monday and get it to me on tuesday (he said it is in stock in local supply) , he also told that there is a 4GB graphic card version that is available for some 80k , but then he said that it is is i "i7 U" variant , so i7-4710HQ will be better , and so i ordered the 2gb version. but now i may change my descision as it looks specs are same just expect that part





seamon said:


> Also, I doubt Maxwell will overheat even if it is a 4GB version. Heck even Kepler GTX 870m is found in Razer Blade and Aorus X3 which are both smaller and slimmer than the Y50.





vineetpratik said:


> can really extra 2gb memory can have effect  on temperatures ??



- y50 is sold in quite a nos. of variants now the 4gb variant may/may not be available with a UHD panel + am not sure of the indian 4gb variant better to confirm from multiple sources on this

- warranty..hmm I guess they should/will continue the 2yr extended warranty offer

- ok..so carefully go through what I said earlier..it's the nos of video memory chips and not the chip itself(well the GPU die itself will see inc. in temps but not much...when compared to the whole setup(GPU die+vid. mem chips.)) + ofc maxwell would produce a lot less heat but* consider the maxwell chewing through the 2gb vid. memory and now double it (to 4gb)..what you'll observe is the GPU die generating a bit more heat as it is utilizing the vid. mem. (which in this case is 2x2gb) moreover if* the die is surrounded by 2x 2gb chips instead of a single 4gb one which I haven't seen so far in any mobo's layout..so this'll def. add up. although there would be  _*clearly*_ no big difference in temps. but then again the form factor in which it is enclosed in matters(considering the quality of capacitors and other delicate components which lenovo has put in)

simple real world example..if you increase the capacity of the in/out pipes of a water pump then ofc you'll see an inc. in water flow but that always comes at a cost.. ok..it might be a bad example

- i7 *U* variant..? really? can anyone confirm this..?

*anyhow* I would recommend to wait and go for the 4gb variant(don't even think abt it if it's an i7 U variant)

    [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]
reg. kepler...? my 4 day old y510p had temps sky rocketing (abt. CPU: 82-85*C & GPU: 75-80*C in ~15-20mins)

my current y50 never went beyond spikes of 72-74*C (both laptops tested under ambient room temp of 24*C to be precise) and with my laptop cooler(a deepcool multicore x6) the avg. temps are always under 65*C at a max. maintaining avg. 30+ FPS(spikes of as low as 24FPS and max of 39FPS) in arma 3(more tests will follow)

oh and the 880m guys are crying outloud because of the throttling issues


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 16, 2014)

prometheus said:


> - y50 is sold in quite a nos. of variants now the 4gb variant may/may not be available with a UHD panel + am not sure of the indian 4gb variant better to confirm from multiple sources on this
> 
> - warranty..hmm I guess they should/will continue the 2yr extended warranty offer
> 
> ...



Talked to the store manager and told him that on dostore the processor is i7 4710HQ, he told he would confirm on monday and call me before ordering mine. I too think that going with 4GB one is better and would ask for warranty extension too on monday.


----------



## Chirag (Aug 16, 2014)

Guys, is there a way to protect the touchpad and area around the touchpad (panel below keyboard)? My hands get really sweaty and that ruined my old Dell laptop.

Also, my wifi connection keeps dropping on Y50 and most of the time doesn't even detect my wifi network while it's working perfectly fine on my other laptop and PC. Any solution?


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 16, 2014)

And i don't think it could be a kepler one, its clearly written N15P-GX , and I haven't heard of any any Y50 with kepler inside, do tell me if its there, i think it should be risk free to get 4GB one.


----------



## seamon (Aug 16, 2014)

prometheus said:


> [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]
> reg. kepler...? my 4 day old y510p had temps sky rocketing (abt. CPU: 82-85*C & GPU: 75-80*C in ~15-20mins)
> 
> my current y50 never went beyond spikes of 72-74*C (both laptops tested under ambient room temp of 24*C to be precise) and with my laptop cooler(a deepcool multicore x6) the avg. temps are always under 65*C at a max. maintaining avg. 30+ FPS(spikes of as low as 24FPS and max of 39FPS) in arma 3(more tests will follow)
> ...



65 degrees,74 degrees and 80 degrees(Y510p). FFS!
Maxwell is fully safe till 85 degrees Celsius. It can run 24/7 as long as the temps are in the range of 80-85. One should only really worry when temps start to cross 85 because Max Operating Temp is 95, even after which the card is safe but it will start to throttle. 10 degrees below max operating temp is more than enough and can never truly damage the card.
Kepler cards can go till 98 w/o throttling. I frequently reach 87 on the second OCed GPU without even a hint of throttling.

Adding a degree or two by the extra vRAM is going to as much damage to a Maxwell GTX 860m as scared sht rabbit to a lion.
85 degrees on core i7 4700MQ is common and nothing to worry about. They can go till almost 100.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW do you have both the Y510p and Y50?

- - - Updated - - -



vineetpratik said:


> can really extra 2gb memory can have effect  on temperatures ??



nope.


----------



## chillz88 (Aug 17, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> That sucks man! Did they agree to replace it ?



i did contact the lenovo do store manager and he said he will send try replacement by monday as stocks are low..:/ Sucks..but since th e 4gb variant is out and is still cheap, i might pay extra and get that one.. will wait and see how it goes...... might be a blessing in disguise

- - - Updated - - -



vineetpratik said:


> Talked to the store manager and told him that on dostore the processor is i7 4710HQ, he told he would confirm on monday and call me before ordering mine. I too think that going with 4GB one is better and would ask for warranty extension too on monday.


 do ask it monday would love to buy it too..thanks


----------



## deadraizer (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting a Y50 tomorrow. Should I wait for the 4GB version? I've to get a laptop this week (till 23rd August) anyhow. I'm assuming Y50's the best one available out there in this budget (around 75k).


----------



## chetan.g (Aug 17, 2014)

prometheus said:


> - y50 is sold in quite a nos. of variants now the 4gb variant may/may not be available with a UHD panel + am not sure of the indian 4gb variant better to confirm from multiple sources on this
> 
> - warranty..hmm I guess they should/will continue the 2yr extended warranty offer
> 
> ...



Thanks prometheus ... got the concept..


----------



## noceur (Aug 17, 2014)

I feel real shitty for buying the 2GB version now. How much will it effect me in the years to come?


----------



## seamon (Aug 17, 2014)

noceur said:


> I feel real shitty for buying the 2GB version now. How much will it effect me in the years to come?



You won't be able to play with Ultra Textures very soon(in fact Watch_Dogs is unplayable for you at ultra textures). You will have to switch off extra features like MSAA to save vRAM.


----------



## noceur (Aug 17, 2014)

People are getting very low FPS for Watch_Dogs even with a 4GB card on ultra. It can't be played on ultra anyway. Benchmarks on high for Watch_Dogs show little difference between the 4GB and 2GB version.


----------



## seamon (Aug 17, 2014)

noceur said:


> People are getting very low FPS for Watch_Dogs even with a 4GB card on ultra. It can't be played on ultra anyway. Benchmarks on high for Watch_Dogs show little difference between the 4GB and 2GB version.



There's a difference between ultra settings and ultra textures. Watch_Dogs looks exceptionally good with Ultra Textures+High settings. This is however not possible with 2GB vRAM.


----------



## DPYBROS (Aug 17, 2014)

*4GB GPU architecture?*

The 4GB 860M, is it kepler or maxwell? Can anyone confirm with screenshots of GPUZ?

If it is kepler, then 2GB maxwell is faster than 4GB kepler version.
See here:Review Nvidia GeForce GTX 860M Maxwell vs. Kepler - NotebookCheck.net Reviews

- - - Updated - - -

A few questions:
1. Is the display matte or glare?
2. How is the touchpad in terms of responsiveness and feel? 
3. How.is the speaker? 2.1 stereo? Is the bass good?


----------



## chillz88 (Aug 17, 2014)

noceur said:


> People are getting very low FPS for Watch_Dogs even with a 4GB card on ultra. It can't be played on ultra anyway. Benchmarks on high for Watch_Dogs show little difference between the 4GB and 2GB version.



yup.. looks like the new games like watchdogs use more than 2gb vram.. so will the new upcoming open world games probably like the newer upcoming skyrim and maybe other new upcoming mmo's...

- - - Updated - - -



DPYBROS said:


> The 4GB 860M, is it kepler or maxwell? Can anyone confirm with screenshots of GPUZ?
> 
> If it is kepler, then 2GB maxwell is faster than 4GB kepler version.
> See here:Review Nvidia GeForce GTX 860M Maxwell vs. Kepler - NotebookCheck.net Reviews
> ...



i think the lenovo y 50  4b variants sold in other countries are maxwel right? someone correct me if i am wrong ..would be odd for us just to get a different version..


----------



## prometheus (Aug 17, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> And i don't think it could be a kepler one, its clearly written N15P-GX , and I haven't heard of any any Y50 with kepler inside, do tell me if its there, i think it should be risk free to get 4GB one.



here.....

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> 65 degrees,74 degrees and 80 degrees(Y510p). FFS!
> Maxwell is fully safe till 85 degrees Celsius. It can run 24/7 as long as the temps are in the range of 80-85. One should only really worry when temps start to cross 85 because Max Operating Temp is 95, even after which the card is safe but it will start to throttle. 10 degrees below max operating temp is more than enough and can never truly damage the card.
> Kepler cards can go till 98 w/o throttling. I frequently reach 87 on the second OCed GPU without even a hint of throttling.
> 
> ...



who said anything abt maxwell being safe/or not ? 
oh hell..suppose it can run over 150*C *my point above* is solely about the temps rising inside such a small form factor and not of the GPU die/vid mem chips only/ think* about the adverse effects of this heat(yes we need more temp stats. out there for the 4gb variant; see my earlier comments^ if it'll really heat up..) on the nearby components..

this is not just about damaging the card....we are talking about a _laptop_ here so.. considering the small form factor and the delicate components(including the capacitors on the board and who knows from what quality/stock has lenovo got 'em in here; generally yes they are one of the delicate components of a mobo) I am sure that the 2gb variant won't be able to withstand much heat(defn. of much heat inside a y50..? well frankly speaking == idk time can tell ) *without* seriously cutting short the life span of the components/machine

oh and btw most slim form factor gaming laptop owners are crying abt throttling issues yes..yu want to know why? just have a look at the temps..the figs. would say they are hovering arnd. mid 80's *C..well inside a laptop that slim? I wasn't even considering the perf. of the laptop in my favor..it's the life time I was pointing to.. :]

have the y50 with me for _now_..

*in any case* imho ppl *should* get the 4gb variant only* after going through it's reviews


----------



## seamon (Aug 17, 2014)

prometheus said:


> here.....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



imo everything(including the capacitors which fail the fastest) is safe and there is no need to worry. The laptop is designed to withstand this amount of heat. The laptop is safe for at least 4-5 years with this little heating. In the probability that the laptop heats up to say 87-90 degrees, even then the laptop is good for 2 years. 65-70 degrees is going to do as much damage to nearby components as ice is likely to burn you.

Everyone else, go for 4GB version eyes closed.

I don't think lenovo is gonna cheat customers with cheap components. They are quite reliable in the industry.

- - - Updated - - -

If someone is afraid that the memory modules may overheat, replace the crappy TIM over the core with IC Diamond and also replace the thermal pads on top of the memory modules with IC Diamond.


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 18, 2014)

prometheus said:


> here.....



That link just redirects to a post above.


----------



## prasoon2211 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey guys. I got mine a few days back and I have some questions.

1) My laptop was ordered from the dostore. Do I have to do anything to claim the warranty (like registering the laptop maybe)?
2) What to do about the blurry text? [MENTION=288777]pr94rr[/MENTION] has provided a solution but isn't there a global solution for this?
3) This is the most important part: Has anyone been able to make the laptop into a dual boot device? I shrunk a volume and installed ubuntu on free space, changed the boot device from UEFI to legacy and grub appears on boot. However, I am unable to launch windows from grub. Then, I switched the bootloader back to UEFI and windows loads automatically. Any solutions for this booting problem?


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 18, 2014)

Got call from lenovo local manager manager.
Told him to order the Y50 with model no *59-431090*, he said it is in stock and he would inform me as soon as he receives the model ,should get it within 2-3 days waiting eagerly now


----------



## chillz88 (Aug 18, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> Got call from lenovo local manager manager.
> Told him to order the Y50 with model no *59-431090*, he said it is in stock and he would inform me as soon as he receives the model ,should get it within 2-3 days waiting eagerly now



will be asking him to replace my 2gb lenovo y50 with that too... its safe right and the wiser decision right? maxwel?


----------



## Ayushj (Aug 18, 2014)

Guys just got the 4gb model.  Maxwell gm107 confirmed. More to follow soon


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 18, 2014)

Ayushj said:


> Guys just got the 4gb model.  Maxwell gm107 confirmed. More to follow soon



Oh nice , from which place and is the model number same as I mentioned. ? cost and do you got 1 year warranty ?


----------



## tkyopandaman (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey guys, 

So here is something you all might want to read. 

As I mentioned earlier on this thread that I got my Lenovo y50 from the Exclusive Store in Noida. This purchase was made on the 1st of August. Hence its been 2 weeks since I have bought it and have been using it.

The usage has been pretty normal, nothing too extreme with the temps. staying well under the limits. Not feeling HOT or anything, just "a bit" warm. The games that I have been playing are also not that demanding, i.e. Diablo 3, Rift Online, World of Warcraft, Bioshock:Infinite (maybe Bioshock "a bit" demanding)

So now, to get to the point. 

Everything was working fine and great till yesterday (in fact till last evening). When I started to play Diablo 3, I saw the FPS went down DRASTICALLY, and I mean WENT DOWN! I was usually playing at around 70-90 fps on ULTRA and last night it was showing me 20-30 fps on ULTRA.
SO naturally I freaked out! I had no idea what was going on. SO I quit that game an tried another, World of Warcraft, same issue. 

Now I decided to check the GPU settings, so I right-clicked on the desktop to bring up the menu and VIOLA! What I saw was that there was NO NVIDIA CONTROL PANEL option. I went into DEVICE MANAGER and POOF, no Nvidia GPU. Only the in-built Intel HD 4600 Graphics. 

I called up Lenovo and they guided me on the phone with any support issues. We checked everything, even the BIOS and there was no Nvidia GPU. So finally, the Lenovo rep. told me to do a complete One-Key Recovery. I did that too and after that I checked again (by right-clicking the desktop) for the Nvidia Control Panel. Its still not there. 
And in fact when I did right-click the desktop, it took 15-20 seconds for the menu to come up! 

I have no idea what is going on here and as I am typing this, I am on the phone with the Lenovo rep. 

Any ideas.... ??


----------



## Ayushj (Aug 18, 2014)

Nehru place.  It's the same model. 3 year warranty as i got it billed on 14th.


----------



## seamon (Aug 18, 2014)

tkyopandaman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So here is something you all might want to read.
> 
> ...



Try installing the latest drivers from geforce.com


----------



## prometheus (Aug 18, 2014)

tkyopandaman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So here is something you all might want to read.
> 
> ...



try uninstalling nvidia drivers then after a system reboot install the driver from the partition marked "lenovo" (look for video/nvidia driver setup)

let me know how it goes..


----------



## tkyopandaman (Aug 18, 2014)

Tried doing that.

After the installation starts and the software starts searching for compatibility it says that there is "No compatible graphics card present on this system"


----------



## prometheus (Aug 18, 2014)

Ayushj said:


> Guys just got the 4gb model.  Maxwell gm107 confirmed. More to follow soon



+1 let us know more abt this one

- - - Updated - - -



tkyopandaman said:


> Tried doing that.
> 
> After the installation starts and the software starts searching for compatibility it says that there is "No compatible graphics card present on this system"



hang on..is that the driver's installer throwing up this ^ error?

if you used drivers directly from nvidia's web then rollback, reboot and try using the driver provided by lenovo cause that'll work for sure..you'll know why am saying this if you'll google it up :]

+ there is a way to install the driver(those from nvidia's web) by modding the driver setup files and use it but I won't recommend you that..for now..


----------



## Ayushj (Aug 18, 2014)

Did all of you have the shitty atheros wifi card? It isn't even ac


----------



## prometheus (Aug 18, 2014)

Ayushj said:


> Did all of you have the shitty atheros wifi card? It isn't even ac



welcome to the club braaah

oh..it's from "Qualcomm Atheros"..show some respect (did atheros got acquired by Qualcomm? AFAIR atheros was a separate company)

and somebody was saying that lenovo won't use "cheaper" quality components in their machines..


one final thought: 

- the diff of 3k INR (2gb/4gb) can be used to procure an SSD instead if the buyer goes for the 2gb variant; but ofc within 2 months we'll see the price drop atleast for the 2gb variant

- get things which you deem fit for your own use and not exceed for the time being(ikr right..we asians want more ..and more); and so is the saying.."_laalach buri bala_"

- I don't play games which/will require >2gb of vid mem(             [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] is also right some* game(s) might require >2gb of vid mem but I would rather go get myself the other upgrades and boost the overall perf. instead of just focusing on some* game(s) which supposedly are badly optimized(<-- infact I don't see them that way..cause they are complex at their core..but ofc there is always room for optimz. & in UBI's case we need a heck of it)) and certainly 4gb of vid mem won't provide perf. out of this world with an 860m.._hahaa_..but yes an SSD + sys ram upgrade == awesome! 

for others:
- Maxwell? smh... pascal is coming so just hang on..1080m FTW! #sep 2k14 for nvidia's pub. announce and init. manuf. from 2k15end /16

again* I will advise new buyers to get the 4gb variant if they are not limited by budget; most* imp.'ly* I would advise them to get it from US (would come for cheap $$ with the "ac" WiFi card)

- - - Updated - - -



tkyopandaman said:


> Tried doing that.
> 
> After the installation starts and the software starts searching for compatibility it says that there is "No compatible graphics card present on this system"



any update(s)?


----------



## seamon (Aug 18, 2014)

Ayushj said:


> Did all of you have the shitty atheros wifi card? It isn't even ac



Why do you even need the ac card? It is practically useless in India. Indian routers don't support ac speeds. Heck, they can't even max out 'n' band speeds. 'ac' is only for USA.

- - - Updated - - -



prometheus said:


> welcome to the club braaah
> 
> oh..it's from "Qualcomm Atheros"..show some respect (did atheros got acquired by Qualcomm? AFAIR atheros was a separate company)
> 
> ...



All Indian laptop retailers use the b/g/n band LAN cards because ac cards are useless in India. Don't thrash Lenovo on this one. You'll be old and senile before ac speeds reach India lol.
You can't get a quality SSD in 3k bucks. You need a budget of at least 6k to procure a good 256GB SSD. 128GB is too low for an Internal drive.

I agree that RAM+SSD is a better upgrade than 2GB more vRAM in terms of immediate performance but the thing is you can always get these 2 later but you can't upgrade GPU vRAM.
Also for RAM upgrade 8GB stick=6k, 256 EVO=6k so basically 12k more. You are getting a moderately better gaming performance in some games for a mere 3k more which makes your laptop future proof. Why not take this deal? 

So do you have both the Y510p and Y50?


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> Why do you even need the ac card? It is practically useless in India. Indian routers don't support ac speeds. Heck, they can't even max out 'n' band speeds. 'ac' is only for USA.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



+1 
they can be upgraded later any time  
And spending 3k for future proofing is a good deal for a laptop of price 77k , and not everyone would like to stay away from watchdogs or upcoming open world games.


----------



## chetan.g (Aug 18, 2014)

tkyopandaman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So here is something you all might want to read.
> 
> ...



opsss .... wtf ... just throw that piece to the dealer and demand for refund or new piece (may be u have faulty piece) + write a mail to lenevo customer care, bcc to higher management... do no compromise. !!!


----------



## prometheus (Aug 18, 2014)

seamon said:


> Why do you even need the ac card? It is practically useless in India. Indian routers don't support ac speeds. Heck, they can't even max out 'n' band speeds. 'ac' is only for USA.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



if speeds can't reach India..then we can reach them speeds
lol ofc no one can buy an SSD in 3k

nope I just have the y50 with me.


----------



## tkyopandaman (Aug 18, 2014)

chetan.g said:


> opsss .... wtf ... just throw that piece to the dealer and demand for refund or new piece (may be u have faulty piece) + write a mail to lenevo customer care, bcc to higher management... do no compromise. !!!



Hey Chetan,

Yea I was on the phone with the Lenovo rep's today for almost 4 hrs !! We tried nearly EVERYTHING!! 
The Lenovo rep guy also took remote control access through some Lenovo software (similar to Teamviewer) 

So the basic conclusion is that he has arranged for the Lenovo engineer to come to my place and to REPLACE the MOTHERBOARD. 
I spoke to a few friends of mine as well and they told me that its also a possibility that the Nvidia GPU may have gotten fried ! (I don't know how that's possible, but oh well)

- - - Updated - - -



prometheus said:


> welcome to the club braaah
> 
> oh..it's from "Qualcomm Atheros"..show some respect (did atheros got acquired by Qualcomm? AFAIR atheros was a separate company)
> 
> ...



Hey Prometheus, 

I tried what you said above and nope. Even if I roll back, uninstall, re-install, do the ONE-KEY Recovery, it gives the same error. 

Also after the One-Key Recovery, my computer seems to have become SLOW. Like I mentioned in an earlier post, even right-clicking the desktop opens the window after 15-20 secs!!

What the hell is going on ? 
If, as the Lenovo guy said, replacing the motherboard will solve the graphic situation, will it solve this "slow-ness" as well. 

I didn't really expect this from Lenovo..I mean a laptop like 2 weeks old and the graphics card gone (boom). 

Very strange.....


----------



## prometheus (Aug 18, 2014)

tkyopandaman said:


> Hey Chetan,
> 
> Yea I was on the phone with the Lenovo rep's today for almost 4 hrs !! We tried nearly EVERYTHING!!
> The Lenovo rep guy also took remote control access through some Lenovo software (similar to Teamviewer)
> ...



the factory drivers should work if it's just a case of driver getting corrupted/windows update installing the WDDM x.x ?

don't settle for a mobo replacement! PM me I guess we need to talk to the store mgr. 1:1

- - - Updated - - -



tkyopandaman said:


> Hey Chetan,
> 
> Yea I was on the phone with the Lenovo rep's today for almost 4 hrs !! We tried nearly EVERYTHING!!
> The Lenovo rep guy also took remote control access through some Lenovo software (similar to Teamviewer)
> ...



check PM..


----------



## tkyopandaman (Aug 18, 2014)

prometheus said:


> the factory drivers should work if it's just a case of driver getting corrupted/windows update installing the WDDM x.x ?
> 
> don't settle for a mobo replacement! PM me I guess we need to talk to the store mgr. 1:1
> 
> ...



not sure if my PMs are going through, so please let me know if you got them. 

Thanks


----------



## prometheus (Aug 18, 2014)

tkyopandaman said:


> not sure if my PMs are going through, so please let me know if you got them.
> 
> Thanks



got 'em


----------



## tkyopandaman (Aug 18, 2014)

So I managed to take a few screenshots when this "calamity" happened. 

Pics are as below: (pretty self-explanatory in my opinion)

*s25.postimg.org/op6gocjm7/20140818_154716.jpg
*s25.postimg.org/5mn31f8lr/20140818_155137.jpg
*s25.postimg.org/7fpzpqtsf/20140818_155205.jpg
*s25.postimg.org/6xuu9w47j/20140818_164304.jpg
*s25.postimg.org/z0ith0bbj/20140818_164327.jpg

So no mention of ANY NVIDIA in ANY place......shocking really..


----------



## panzer1 (Aug 18, 2014)

How come [MENTION=290660]Ayushj[/MENTION], you managed to get the 4gb version? Over here (Kerala) they haven't even heard of the model. And even in the do store site, it is in preorder right?


----------



## Ayushj (Aug 18, 2014)

Maybe it's ok not to have ac but the network card has poor range and speedtest shows speeds at 1.5mbps when the same wifi shows 5mbps on my phone. And yes i have tested that multiple times. Maybe my network card is faulty?

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=291272]panzer1[/MENTION] they had a couple of pieces at the lenovo store in Delhi. My luck i guess.  I'll post pictures tomorrow evening for proof if you don't believe me though ;D


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 19, 2014)

*www.zauba.com/import-lenovo-y50-hs-code.html

DateHS CodeDescriptionOrigin CountryPort of DischargeUnitQuantityValue (INR)Per Unit (INR)2-Aug-20148471301059431090- LAPTOP COMPUTER ( BIS NO 41001163 LENOVO Y50-70AMBKTX178GITBER8EIN )ChinaChennai Air CargoPCS30014,041,99946,80721-Jul-20148471301059428436 - LAPTOP COMPUTER ( BIS NO R-41001163 LENOVO Y50-70AMBKTX178G1TBER8EIN )ChinaChennai Air CargoPCS30013,257,74244,192

talk about overpricing, they could've easily sold this at 65k instead of 80k


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 19, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.zauba.com/import-lenovo-y50-hs-code.html
> 
> DateHS CodeDescriptionOrigin CountryPort of DischargeUnitQuantityValue (INR)Per Unit (INR)2-Aug-20148471301059431090- LAPTOP COMPUTER ( BIS NO 41001163 LENOVO Y50-70AMBKTX178GITBER8EIN )ChinaChennai Air CargoPCS30014,041,99946,80721-Jul-20148471301059428436 - LAPTOP COMPUTER ( BIS NO R-41001163 LENOVO Y50-70AMBKTX178G1TBER8EIN )ChinaChennai Air CargoPCS30013,257,74244,192
> 
> talk about overpricing, they could've easily sold this at 65k instead of 80k



yeah but i guess , they don't have good competitors here..


----------



## evilsoul (Aug 19, 2014)

chillz88 said:


> will be asking him to replace my 2gb lenovo y50 with that too... its safe right and the wiser decision right? maxwel?



Can we replace our laptop now ? I too bought an 2gb version hearing that 4gb will nt be coming in india 


And someone please tell which ram should i prefer and 512gb ssd ? Can't we guys use both ssd and our 1 tb together ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 19, 2014)

evilsoul said:


> Can we replace our laptop now ? I too bought an 2gb version hearing that 4gb will nt be coming in india
> 
> 
> And someone please tell which ram should i prefer and 512gb ssd ? Can't we guys use both ssd and our 1 tb together ?



if you can afford a 512 gb ssd with a y50, why not buy a custom Clevo/Sager laptop instead from Xotic-pc?


----------



## chillz88 (Aug 19, 2014)

evilsoul said:


> Can we replace our laptop now ? I too bought an 2gb version hearing that 4gb will nt be coming in india
> 
> 
> And someone please tell which ram should i prefer and 512gb ssd ? Can't we guys use both ssd and our 1 tb together ?



dont think so mate.. my lenovo y50 2gb variant came with a screen defect(a small dot behind the screen), so will be replacing it.. told the manager i would pay the extra 3k and would get the 4gb variant as the replacement and he said it could be done..


----------



## little (Aug 19, 2014)

prometheus said:


> it is available in gurgaon/noida if you're up for it



Gurgaon and Nodia both are far away from my place  
Is the extended warranty offer available now? If yes, then when will it end?
I'm thinking of getting the 4GB version but i'd also like to know if there is any advantage in getting the 2GB version? Budget is no problem.


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 19, 2014)

little said:


> Gurgaon and Nodia both are far away from my place
> Is the extended warranty offer available now? If yes, then when will it end?
> I'm thinking of getting the 4GB version but i'd also like to know if there is any advantage in getting the 2GB version? Budget is no problem.



No practically no advantage of 2GB over 4GB one , go for 4GB as already stated by many in this post.


----------



## chetan.g (Aug 19, 2014)

tkyopandaman said:


> Hey Chetan,
> 
> Yea I was on the phone with the Lenovo rep's today for almost 4 hrs !! We tried nearly EVERYTHING!!
> The Lenovo rep guy also took remote control access through some Lenovo software (similar to Teamviewer)
> ...



Well that is good ... but if possible, try to give up this piece and exchange with a new .. possible 4 gb varient one .. coz If u had encounter this problem once .. there is high chances that you may encounter this problem again (with same piece) in future too .. !!!


----------



## little (Aug 19, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> No practically no advantage of 2GB over 4GB one , go for 4GB as already stated by many in this post.


Ok. Will go for the 4GB version.


----------



## panzer1 (Aug 19, 2014)

[MENTION=290660]Ayushj[/MENTION] Haha nah it's okay. I'll take you for your word. Was just verifying whether it was a typo. Thanks man.


----------



## amey2606 (Aug 19, 2014)

Guys, if we find a defect and want to replace the 2gb with the 4gb one, will we get the extended 3 yrs warranty.? 
Coz i too thought the 4gb one wasn't coming to India and got the 2gb one instead. 
Thanks.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 19, 2014)

amey2606 said:


> Guys, if we find a defect and want to replace the 2gb with the 4gb one, will we get the extended 3 yrs warranty.?
> Coz i too thought the 4gb one wasn't coming to India and got the 2gb one instead.
> Thanks.



I guess yes.

At all people buying y50 now, My friend bought one yesterday from Nehru place and got it billed with date of purchase 14 aug, and is now eligible for extended warranty. IMO All laptops billed before 15 aug are eligible for it. You can register for it on their website till 31st august to get it.


----------



## GoldenPheoniX (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello guys,,


Y50 4GB Variant is avail now in the dostore links below 
Ideapad Y50 (Black) - Ideapad - Laptops | Lenovo India | The DO Store


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 19, 2014)

GoldenPheoniX said:


> Hello guys,,
> 
> 
> Y50 4GB Variant is avail now in the dostore links below
> Ideapad Y50 (Black) - Ideapad - Laptops | Lenovo India | The DO Store



It has been for quite some time now. On Pre Order that is.


----------



## GoldenPheoniX (Aug 19, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> It has been for quite some time now. On Pre Order that is.



Has any one confirm what will be the price in a exclusive lenovo showroom in pune...


----------



## evilsoul (Aug 19, 2014)

Can someone tell me how to know my 2 years extended warranty has done ?? i already filled the form and noted down the ticket no. but havn't recieved any email till yet !!!


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 19, 2014)

Got mine today yes it does have 4GB maxwell version 

Happy 
CPU-Z and GPU-Z screenshots:



Spoiler



*s29.postimg.org/vjoe96wnp/gpuz.png
*s28.postimg.org/pogifbujh/cpuz.png


----------



## seamon (Aug 20, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> Got mine today yes it does have 4GB maxwell version
> 
> Happy
> CPU-Z and GPU-Z screenshots:
> ...



congratz. benchies?


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> congratz. benchies?



will try later...


----------



## GoldenPheoniX (Aug 20, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> got mine today yes it does have 4gb maxwell version :-d
> 
> happy
> Cpu-z and gpu-z screenshots:
> ...




from where you bought it.. In local store? Or online... How much you paid for the 4gb version inclusive tax... And 

congrats for the lap .......


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 20, 2014)

GoldenPheoniX said:


> Has any one confirm what will be the price in a exclusive lenovo showroom in pune...



Based on the general trend I am observing with Lenovo, in the retail showrooms. u can get it 1000-1500 rupees cheaper, with some extra  (though useless most of the times) goodies. Plus you can check the laptop yourself, then and there, for issues like say dead pixels on screen etc.


----------



## GoldenPheoniX (Aug 20, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> Based on the general trend I am observing with Lenovo, in the retail showrooms. u can get it 1000-1500 rupees cheaper, with some extra  (though useless most of the times) goodies. Plus you can check the laptop yourself, then and there, for issues like say dead pixels on screen etc.



i just called the lenovo person, but he just hesitate to tell the price. he just round figured to 80k for y50 2GB mode thas the reason i enquired, Even am planning to have a additional warranty of 3 in total..


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 20, 2014)

Does anyone know if I can get screen for replacement in Nehru place or anywhere else in Delhi?

Also, I dont like the wifi even.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 20, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> Does anyone know if I can get screen for replacement in Nehru place or anywhere else in Delhi?
> 
> Also, I dont like the wifi even.


Whats that you dont like in the wifi??


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 20, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> Whats that you dont like in the wifi??



It has low range and inconsistent speeds.

I am looking for compatible wifi cards list , if anyone has. So, i can replace it without messing with the bios.


----------



## evilsoul (Aug 20, 2014)

prometheus said:


> your screeny is allright.
> OKR is looking just fine!



today i tried pressing okr button nothing is happening that day it was working fine now no response  from it


----------



## seamon (Aug 20, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> It has low range and inconsistent speeds.
> 
> I am looking for compatible wifi cards list , if anyone has. So, i can replace it without messing with the bios.



If the USA version of Lenovo Y50 supports Intel 7260ac, your laptop should too. I doubt Lenovo would design a special bios for India.


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> If the USA version of Lenovo Y50 supports Intel 7260ac, your laptop should too. I doubt Lenovo would design a special bios for India.



Is Intel 7260ac a good card ? I hope i can get it in india somehow.


----------



## paragshinde (Aug 20, 2014)

Read on notebookreview.com that Y50 has screen refresh rate locked at 48Hz. Is this also the case in Indian version?

Also ppl who have got 4GB GFx version please tell if GPU is maxwell or kepler? and the screen and wifi performance.


----------



## seamon (Aug 20, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> Is Intel 7260ac a good card ? I hope i can get it in india somehow.



One of the best right now. Only way to get is Amazon.


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> One of the best right now. Only way to get is Amazon.



7260HMW IEEE 802.11ac Mini PCI Express Bluetooth 4.0: Amazon.in: Electronics

^^ this, I believe ??


----------



## frigus (Aug 20, 2014)

From what I have read, The 48 Hz is for the 4K version not the 1080p. Someone here above posted that the GPU is maxwell.


----------



## seamon (Aug 20, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> 7260HMW IEEE 802.11ac Mini PCI Express Bluetooth 4.0: Amazon.in: Electronics
> 
> ^^ this, I believe ??



yes..

- - - Updated - - -

Do your research before buying.


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 21, 2014)

GoldenPheoniX said:


> from where you bought it.. In local store? Or online... How much you paid for the 4gb version inclusive tax... And
> 
> congrats for the lap .......



I got it from local store for 80k , with 3 year warranty as it was billed on 13th Aug , got a lenovo headphone and sandisk 8gb pendrive as freebie.

- - - Updated - - -



paragshinde said:


> Read on notebookreview.com that Y50 has screen refresh rate locked at 48Hz. Is this also the case in Indian version?
> 
> Also ppl who have got 4GB GFx version please tell if GPU is maxwell or kepler? and the screen and wifi performance.



Its maxwell already told , screens also posted.


----------



## little (Aug 21, 2014)

I have a few questions - 

1. The salesman asked me if I'd like him to partition my drive and I declined the offer saying that I'll do it myself acc. to my needs. Then he told me to partition it before connecting it to internet as the Windows will get activated as soon as I connect it to the internet and after the windows is activated I can't partition my drive. Is there any sense in what he told me?

*i.imgur.com/A4q5OHN.png

*i.imgur.com/uoyB0lh.png

2. By default there are 2 partitions in My Computer.  C:\  --> Windows Partition (889GB) and  D:\ --> Drivers (25GB)
I want to delete D partition (after copying the driver installations files from it) then shrink C to 200 GB and allot the remaining 700 something GB to a new partition. Will deleting D partition break OKR?

Thanks.


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 21, 2014)

Disk partitioning has nothing to do with internet, lol

Anyways, plan A should be the way to go. As long as you use the Windows's Disk management to Shrink and create partitions, OKR will work.

But whatever you do - make sure you create a recovery drive first, so in future you can always do the factory reset. While you create the recovery drive, make sure you tick the box where it says "Copy the recovery partition........."

Good luck


----------



## Ayushj (Aug 21, 2014)

check out the texture requirements of watchdogs

- - - Updated - - -


At everything maxed out, it consistently gives 15-20 frames with fraps and about 30 without it. Very playable. The biggest advantage of extra vram is stable framerates in demanding games according to my experience


----------



## little (Aug 21, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> But whatever you do - make sure you create a recovery drive first, so in future you can always do the factory reset. While you create the recovery drive, make sure you tick the box where it says "Copy the recovery partition........."
> Good luck



Thanks.
There is no such check box. Please have a look at the images.
*imgur.com/a/LuKfY


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 21, 2014)

little said:


> Thanks.
> There is no such check box. Please have a look at the images.
> *imgur.com/a/LuKfY



If you take backup from OKR, that wont be an actual factory reset. That would take backup of current system image.

For factory reset/recovery - follow this - 

*forums.lenovo.com/t5/T400-T500-and...hinkPad-Thinkcentre-ThinkStation/ta-p/1042103


Let me know if are stuck. Its very easy though.


----------



## little (Aug 21, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> If you take backup from OKR, that wont be an actual factory reset. That would take backup of current system image.
> 
> For factory reset/recovery - follow this -
> 
> ...



Made a recovery drive on a pen drive.


----------



## panzer1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Guys I can't plug in headphones. It just won't go in. Is the jack soldered to the motherboard?


----------



## little (Aug 21, 2014)

panzer1 said:


> Guys I can't plug in headphones. It just won't go in. Is the jack soldered to the motherboard?




There are two circular and similar looking ports side by side, one for S/PDIF output and other for headphones.


----------



## panzer1 (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes I tried plugging in the headphone jack. It won't go in fully. It is a Nokia standard earphone I'm trying to plug in.


----------



## little (Aug 22, 2014)

Anyone who has purchased it recently and haven't uninstalled the bloatware? Can you please upload a screenshot of notification area (bottom right corner) showing hidden icons.


----------



## sapphirephoenix (Aug 22, 2014)

Can anyone be kind enough to PM me the address of a Nehru Place, New Delhi dealership they bought the Y50 from? I'm looking to get the 4GB one (I know, not out yet) but would like to check out a demo unit if possible.

Also, thank you to everyone who's been posting on this thread, it really helped make my decision! I'll contribute myself when I have the laptop in my hands.


----------



## shashibhushankunda (Aug 22, 2014)

got my lenovo y50 with 4gb 860m today in hyderabad himayathnagar showroom for 78,500rs . 4gb  is selling like hot cakes. They had only one piece and I was the lucky man. There is almost no stock in hyderabad right now.

They didnt give extended warranty. 

First impressions:

1. screen is terrible when compared to my 5 year old laptop. I have a samsung 1366x768 screen in my five year old dell laptop studio 1555. That screen is mind blowing when comapared to lenovo.

2. Lot of bloatware. I did not remove it totally but have speeded up by system by disabling the notification in every bloatware. So now my notification area has only mcafee and realtek audio manager.

3. Startup and shutting down speeds are average. I will change to ssd in next year probably.Short of cash right now.

4. touchpad sucks. My dell laptop's touchpad is 100% better than this shitty lenovo touchpad.

5. Battery life is average. Not good for a 78,000 laptop. My five year old dell laptop has a 9 cell removable battery. If I buy a new battery for my dell laptop I will get 4 hours screen time at maximum brightness. Lenovo y50 is getting only 3 hours.

6. Gpu is very cool when comapred to my old dell. It is 500% faster than my old dell laptop.

7. Speakers are not that loud. My dell laptop is 100% better.

Overall lenovo put a ferrari gpu in a corolla body.Right now lenovo y50 is the fastest laptop under 1lakh in our country. 

No other laptop is faster than lenovo y50 right now. Lenovo has sold 300 4gb versions of this laptop in a week. This is a record in india's laptop history. You must be a lucky person if u buy to find the 4gb version of lenovo y50.


----------



## little (Aug 23, 2014)

sapphirephoenix said:


> Can anyone be kind enough to PM me the address of a Nehru Place, New Delhi dealership they bought the Y50 from? I'm looking to get the 4GB one (I know, not out yet) but would like to check out a demo unit if possible.
> 
> Also, thank you to everyone who's been posting on this thread, it really helped make my decision! I'll contribute myself when I have the laptop in my hands.



I bought the 4GB version from ACME Lifecare in Nehru Place a few days ago. That was the last piece in their showroom and it wasn't available in any other stores at that time. Check in "Unique......." stores in Nehru Place. They might have a piece.


----------



## chetan.g (Aug 23, 2014)

shashibhushankunda said:


> got my lenovo y50 with 4gb 860m today in hyderabad himayathnagar showroom for 78,500rs . 4gb  is selling like hot cakes. They had only one piece and I was the lucky man. There is almost no stock in hyderabad right now.
> 
> They didnt give extended warranty.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this valuable info ..  serioulsy need it .. thanks..


----------



## little (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm having a little problem with my touchpad, two-finger-tap for right click isn't working. I remember it wasn't working out of the box. I guess it's a driver issue. I tried updating my touchpad driver with latest generic Synaptics driver but that fails to install. Any suggestions??


----------



## nrvpnchl (Aug 23, 2014)

little said:


> I'm having a little problem with my touchpad, two-finger-tap for right click isn't working. I remember it wasn't working out of the box. I guess it's a driver issue. I tried updating my touchpad driver with latest generic Synaptics driver but that fails to install. Any suggestions??



To install drivers from Synaptics, you'll have to disable driver signature enforcement :
Go to advance startup > troubleshoot > advanced options > startup option > restart.
then select 'disable driver signature enforcement'


----------



## paw1 (Aug 23, 2014)

shashibhushankunda said:


> got my lenovo y50 with 4gb 860m today in hyderabad himayathnagar showroom for 78,500rs . 4gb  is selling like hot cakes. They had only one piece and I was the lucky man. There is almost no stock in hyderabad right now.
> 
> They didnt give extended warranty.
> 
> ...



Oh man. I don't feel like accepting such a compromise when spending 80k on a laptop. Are you sure there is no exaggeration here?


----------



## srkmish (Aug 23, 2014)

If you call that exaggeration. What would you call this.

Sourced from - Lenovo Y50 review: This $1200 gaming laptop needs a better display

"Lenovo’s most egregious sin was choosing an absolutely abysmal LCD panel. It’s one of the worst HD screens I’ve ever used. It’s dim, it’s lousy at color reproduction, and it looks even worse when viewed even slightly off-axis. It just looks blurry to me. The screen is so ugly I found myself not wanting to use the laptop even to watch movies, let alone play games."


----------



## little (Aug 23, 2014)

nrvpnchl said:


> To install drivers from Synaptics, you'll have to disable driver signature enforcement :
> Go to advance startup > troubleshoot > advanced options > startup option > restart.
> then select 'disable driver signature enforcement'



Thanks. It worked. But another thing broke down.  As I was suspecting, I can no longer disable my trackpad using Fn+F6 combination. And trackpad LED no longer lights up when trackpad is disabled. 

Trackpad is performing much better with this driver.


----------



## panzer1 (Aug 23, 2014)

Btw people the headphones Jack is working properly. Was just too tight.


----------



## A.Asesh (Aug 23, 2014)

I was following this thread from about a month and I had decided to go for the 4gb version.But suddenly such bad reviews about screen..!! Please someone clarify the fact.. coz I neither have probs with touchpad..nor with battery backup..but screen is one thing which anyone would expect to be better than hd wled normal screens (I have the same screen lenovo z580) and is there some prob with wifi connectivity too ?
Someone please clarify these 2 facts !!
I was thinking to buy this during the diwali festival offers.


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 23, 2014)

I will tell my personal opinion - For 80k its not worth it. Atleast not for me.

I had to get a SSD, because I had ssd on my previous laptop too - I spent an extra 30k because I got 1 TB.
I didnt like the screen - So, I spent another 9k on the screen, bought from US.
I dont like the wifi range too - I may change the wifi card in future, who knows - another 4k-5k

So, I wasn't happy with my purchase and spent quite a bit of money to make it perfect.

But yeah, I don't game - I bought it for my work and I know I will make my money back in no time.

I do have one friend, who bought it for gaming, he is happy with the screen, wifi etc - though he did get a 512GB ssd.

So, obviously there are some issues here and there.

I would say, if you are tight on budget, make sure you check the machine at exclusive stores and play with it for 15 minutes and see if this is for you or not. Don't let these "extended warranty" offers fool you - feel the machine in your hands and then decide. Good luck.

My 2 cents!


----------



## seamon (Aug 23, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> I will tell my personal opinion - For 80k its not worth it. Atleast not for me.
> 
> I had to get a SSD, because I had ssd on my previous laptop too - I spent an extra 30k because I got 1 TB.
> I didnt like the screen - So, I spent another 9k on the screen, bought from US.
> ...



The thing is....if you want the best, obviously you have to dish out cold hard cash. Lenovo cannot give you that because of budget restraints. You are on your own to make it perfect. imo no company gives you the perfect machine.

I too did similar things to my Y500.
1.Added an extra GPU for 10k.
2.Added a SSD for 8k.
3.Repasted with Arctic Silver V and then again with IC Diamond for 600+5k.
4.I am considering getting a Intel 7260 but I guess I'd rather buy another laptop.
5.Overclocked to GTX860m+ performance level.

- - - Updated - - -

6.Also new PSU for 6k.


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> The thing is....if you want the best, obviously you have to dish out cold hard cash. Lenovo cannot give you that because of budget restraints. You are on your own to make it perfect. imo no company gives you the perfect machine.



Exactly. Normal users will be happy with the purchase, like my friend is.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 23, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> I will tell my personal opinion - For 80k its not worth it. Atleast not for me.
> 
> I had to get a SSD, because I had ssd on my previous laptop too - I spent an extra 30k because I got 1 TB.
> I didnt like the screen - So, I spent another 9k on the screen, bought from US.
> ...



you should've got a custom laptop from xotic pc instead >.>


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 23, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> you should've got a custom laptop from xotic pc instead >.>



I didnt know I would have to spent so much, lol. I love the looks of Y50 though. Its gorgeous!


----------



## seamon (Aug 23, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> I didnt know I would have to spent so much, lol. I love the looks of Y50 though. Its gorgeous!



You could have easily bought somethong of this sort:
XOTIC PC | MSI GS60 GhostPro-052 - 15.6" Ultra-Thin Custom Gaming Laptop

Y50 doesn't have any advantage over this one.

- - - Updated - - -

One of the most gorgeous laptops in the world.


----------



## frigus (Aug 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> You could have easily bought somethong of this sort:
> XOTIC PC | MSI GS60 GhostPro-052 - 15.6" Ultra-Thin Custom Gaming Laptop
> 
> Y50 doesn't have any advantage over this one.
> ...



Has anyone actually bought laptops from Xotic PC in India ? The customs and shipping charges should add another 20 % I believe ? 

On top of that no warranty in India ? Isn't that really scary ?


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 23, 2014)

A.Asesh said:


> I was following this thread from about a month and I had decided to go for the 4gb version.But suddenly such bad reviews about screen..!! Please someone clarify the fact.. coz I neither have probs with touchpad..nor with battery backup..but screen is one thing which anyone would expect to be better than hd wled normal screens (I have the same screen lenovo z580) and is there some prob with wifi connectivity too ?
> Someone please clarify these 2 facts !!
> I was thinking to buy this during the diwali festival offers.


Ok my personal experience and opinion :-
1) I found the display better than my 5 years old HP laptop , Yes it is dimmer than what i expected , and you might have problem when using it outdoor , in indoor I use about it 60-70% brightness .Viewing angles are not good ,
 Colour reproduction is not the best , but screen is definitely usable and satisfactory for my personal use atleast.
2)Bloatware can be removed at your will
3)Don't expect miracle with shut down and booting times with a 5400 RPM hard disk , Its best that you can get with this hard disk.
4)Touch pad works fine , you can install latest snaptics driver if having problems.
5)Battery life is good considering its a gaming laptop 
6)I am not having any trouble with my wifi connections.
7) GPU remains cool ,  Doesn't gets hot, just warm.
8) The CPU+GPU combination you are getting for this price is unbeatable , you see it has no competition ,atleast for now
9)The audio quality is one of its strength , sound is really punchy and balanced 
10) It looks gorgeous. red Back lighting  , red usb ports and sleekness are really nice.
11)I got the 4 gb version and am very satisfied with my purchase , could hope of a brighter and better display , but it seems not possible for this price.
12) If you are purchasing it mainly for gaming purpose , it wont disappoint you. Can play all games(Not very demanding ones) i had at maximum settings have tested  crysis 2 , Black ops 2 , Metro last light , Metal gear rising revengeance . Would be trying COD Ghosts and BF4 after some time


----------



## Kamal17 (Aug 23, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> 6)I am not having any trouble with my wifi connections.



Can you tell which version of atheros driver you have installed ?


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 23, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> Can you tell which version of atheros driver you have installed ?



its 10.0.0.274 the stock one.


----------



## seamon (Aug 23, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> Ok my personal experience and opinion :-
> 1) I found the display better than my 5 years old HP laptop , Yes it is dimmer than what i expected , and you might have problem when using it outdoor , in indoor I use about it 60-70% brightness .Viewing angles are not good ,
> Colour reproduction is not the best , but screen is definitely usable and satisfactory for my personal use atleast.
> 2)Bloatware can be removed at your will
> ...



Would like to know how many FPS you get in BF4 and COD Ghosts maxed out.


----------



## A.Asesh (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone..
I am just a normal user looking for moderate gaming..
Given the compromises in terms of screen and wifi i will have to make on y50, should i look for y510p at 68k ? Cause flipkart is releasing their last stocks at that price.. Or no point in comparing an year old model with a recently launched one ? (If we compare the 2gb versions )


----------



## little (Aug 24, 2014)

A.Asesh said:


> Thanks everyone..
> I am just a normal user looking for moderate gaming..
> Given the compromises in terms of screen and wifi i will have to make on y50, should i look for y510p at 68k ? Cause flipkart is releasing their last stocks at that price.. Or no point in comparing an year old model with a recently launched one ? (If we compare the 2gb versions )



I think it'd be best to try Y50 in an exclusive store (if you can find it in any) and see if you are comfortable with the screen and keyboard. Touchpad is fine IMO. And screen isn't that bad either. I find it acceptable after a little bit of calibration, moreover it's an personal preference. 

Keyboard isn't good as sometimes the keystrokes don't register if the key is pressed in the corner or pressed lightly but after a few days you'll get accustomed to it. So it isn't a big deal either.


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 24, 2014)

little said:


> I think it'd be best to try Y50 in an exclusive store (if you can find it in any) and see if you are comfortable with the screen and keyboard. Touchpad is fine IMO. And screen isn't that bad either. I find it acceptable after a little bit of calibration, moreover it's an personal preference.
> 
> Keyboard isn't good as sometimes the keystrokes don't register if the key is pressed in the corner or pressed lightly but after a few days you'll get accustomed to it. So it isn't a big deal either.



Agree +1 
screen is definitely acceptable..
you should definitely check it once


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 24, 2014)

panzer1 said:


> Btw people the headphones Jack is working properly. Was just too tight.




First time it's always tight bro


----------



## A.Asesh (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah I will go for the demo.
But Now I am confident enough that Y50 will be a better buy cause if you all say that screen is definitely acceptable then that wont be a problem for me too,and as far as performance is concerned I am pretty sure its the best in the segment.
Thanks ,will be getting one during the Diwali offers,either the 2gb or 4gb version.


----------



## panzer1 (Aug 24, 2014)

[MENTION=289390]rishi_sethi[/MENTION] haha sure is.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 24, 2014)

Ok People I visited the Exclusive Lenovo store at GIP, noida today and had a golden chance to see and use both y510p and y50(4 gb version). I played around with both for about 20-25 minutes ( yes, my mom was shopping and I had to kill time )

Before I give my views, I want to say that y50 4gb version is easily available there for 80k, no discount but willing to give a free mouse,dvd writer and a bag, plus 3 years warranty. y510p is out of stock, lenovo having stopped its production and was not for sale, just a demo piece they had.

Ok, now my first impression was, **** man this y510p is so so ugly compared to the y50. By ugly I mean bulkier, heftier and with case closed doesnt have that premium look, y50 possesses. Y50 is definitely a much much better looker than y510p from all sides and angles, even the grills on the side, the area near touchpad , bottom of the laptop etc etc. Lifted both of them, y50 definitely much lighter, couldnt lift y510p with my right hand alone, easily lifted y50 with my left 

Turned both of them on, and BOOM...the windows loading screen appeared so much better on y510p. I would say about twice as good. Y50 had a pretty washed out screen. Y50 has a matte anti glare screen which depending upon your preference could be a good thing or a bad thing. Both of them coincidently had the same wallpaper, which again looked much much better on y510. colors came alive on that one. Y50 wasn't as bad as many people here have stated, but y510p definitely better.

They had no game or any benchmark software. But loading time, windows refresh time , file opening time was about twice as fast on the y50, could be because it was a new piece?

Thankfully, both the laptops had Dhoom 3 trailer in full hd quality. Around 150mb file, fired them up pushing volume of both to max. BOOM, +1 to y50, better audio quality with a pinch of bass, higher volume too it appeared. So 'audio winner' goes to y50. Salesman had no clue about the differences between the two, taught him a few things too 
Touchpad of both was same/similar usage wise, keyboard similar too.

So overall I'll say y50 is a nice laptop for 80k, though if I'm giving an 8 to y510p screen, I'll give a 5 to y50. No , not hideous, not bad at all. But lacks that glory that a full hd screen should bring to your eyes, is pleasing to the eyes yes as it is anti glare but color reproduction not as good as a premium laptop must have.


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 24, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> Ok People I visited the Exclusive Lenovo store at GIP, noida today and had a golden chance to see and use both y510p and y50(4 gb version). I played around with both for about 20-25 minutes ( yes, my mom was shopping and I had to kill time )
> 
> Before I give my views, I want to say that y50 4gb version is easily available there for 80k, no discount but willing to give a free mouse,dvd writer and a bag, plus 3 years warranty. y510p is out of stock, lenovo having stopped its production and was not for sale, just a demo piece they had.
> 
> ...



Exactly what I felt , a bit of calibration and using picture mode in settings does make screen look better.
Should clear dought of many people opting for this laptop.


----------



## little (Aug 24, 2014)

Those who bought 4GB version, did you get extended warranty? When I registered for it I got a response that my MTM no. is not eligible for this offer. 59-431090 

Are they giving this offer only with 2GB versions?


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 24, 2014)

little said:


> Those who bought 4GB version, did you get extended warranty? When I registered for it I got a response that my MTM no. is not eligible for this offer. 59-431090
> 
> Are they giving this offer only with 2GB versions?




When did u buy it?
The store guy told me about a "jugaad" that they will bill you for the day you buy but to lenovo they will give 15th august so you get 3 yrs warranty.


----------



## little (Aug 24, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> When did u buy it?
> The store guy told me about a "jugaad" that they will bill you for the day you buy but to lenovo they will give 15th august so you get 3 yrs warranty.



I bought it after 15th but the store guy did tell me something similar. My registration isn't rejected on the ground that I bought it after 15th. It got rejected on the ground that this product isn't eligible for the offer.


----------



## ghostwolf (Aug 26, 2014)

They had an i5 version of the y510p right? Any chance of an i5 version of the y50 too?


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 26, 2014)

ghostwolf said:


> They had an i5 version of the y510p right? Any chance of an i5 version of the y50 too?



It is available though not in India. They might release it here after 4-5 months, who knows?
But currently, just the i7 version available.


----------



## rupeshwar (Aug 26, 2014)

little said:


> Those who bought 4GB version, did you get extended warranty? When I registered for it I got a response that my MTM no. is not eligible for this offer. 59-431090
> 
> Are they giving this offer only with 2GB versions?


Same here, I also have the 4GB version. It says Invalid Mtm 59-431090.


----------



## little (Aug 26, 2014)

rupeshwar said:


> Same here, I also have the 4GB version. It says Invalid Mtm 59-431090.



Did you contact someone regarding this issue?

Others who have bought 4GB model, did you get this offer?


----------



## rupeshwar (Aug 26, 2014)

I contacted the shopkeeper he told me that he will take care of it.


----------



## little (Aug 26, 2014)

rupeshwar said:


> I contacted the shopkeeper he told me that he will take care of it.



where did you buy it from?


----------



## rupeshwar (Aug 26, 2014)

From Touch Automation Pvt Ltd, Jalandhar, Punjab.


----------



## vineetpratik (Aug 27, 2014)

My invoice was billed on 13th august and shopkeeper did tell me that i will get extended warranty, He did registration and other things himself in front of me , I got a mail 5 days ago saying that my product has been registered for 1 year warranty. I contacted the retailer today he said i shall get  another mail regarding the extended warranty within 21 days of my purchase and then i have to call on provided number and ask about warranty extension.

Has anyone other got mail regarding extended warranty ?


----------



## chillz88 (Aug 28, 2014)

ordered it on 4th.. got it on 14th.. with a defective screen... they still havent replaced it yet.. stupid service and tiresome.... in the process of refunding my money. end of story


----------



## ghostwolf (Aug 28, 2014)

Anyone else interested in requesting for an i5 version? Ive seen  2 or 3 people ask on Lenovo India's Facebook page. Would probably work if more people joined in..

Also did everyone get an external dvd writer with their laptops?


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 29, 2014)

ghostwolf said:


> Anyone else interested in requesting for an i5 version? Ive seen  2 or 3 people ask on Lenovo India's Facebook page. Would probably work if more people joined in..
> 
> Also did everyone get an external dvd writer with their laptops?



Yeah, i5 version for about 60k will be gold!

Also, the external dvd writer is not a gift or an introductory offer. It is a part of the Laptop package itself, like the battery etc. So everyone will get it. Confirmed this from lenovo showroom.


----------



## racerronny (Aug 30, 2014)

the laptop screen looks really washed out so i found on ebay this 1080p ips matte screen

Dell XPS 15 L501X L502X Full HD LED Laptop Screen 1920 X 1080 | eBay

but it says 40 pin connector and i dont know how many pin connector is used in y50
so to all those who have changed their screens can y'all help with this?
other than that any other things that I need to check before buying??


----------



## ghostwolf (Aug 30, 2014)

More people need to request for the i5 version


racerronny said:


> the laptop screen looks really washed out so i found on ebay this 1080p ips matte screen
> 
> Dell XPS 15 L501X L502X Full HD LED Laptop Screen 1920 X 1080 | eBay
> 
> ...


Y50 uses 30 pin eDPS . Source: bit.ly/1B1UFdc
There is also list of compatible screens


----------



## venkniralac (Aug 31, 2014)

Is there an official digit review for Lenovo Y 50 (4GB graphic card) version?


----------



## seamon (Aug 31, 2014)

venkniralac said:


> Is there an official digit review for Lenovo Y 50 (4GB graphic card) version?



Digit is negatively biased towards Lenovo. If such a review comes out, Digit will completely ignore the performance part and reward the laptop with 1-2 stars calling it unusable because of poor screen.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Aug 31, 2014)

Is any y50 user here facing any throttling problems while gaming etc? Many users in international forums have reported it.


----------



## venkniralac (Aug 31, 2014)

Can some one review the laptop ? I am planning to buy it but is there any alternative in same pricing?


----------



## paragshinde (Sep 1, 2014)

anyone has idea about screen replacement in Y50 in India? All the screens in international forums are not easy to find in India? i think with a decent screen replacement, Y50's quality will go up considerably with still low price tag than competitors.

Also anyone has any experience in calibrating the screen colors and all? Till the replacement is available as option i would like to optimize my current screen settings. Any help on this is appreciated.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 1, 2014)

paragshinde said:


> anyone has idea about screen replacement in Y50 in India? All the screens in international forums are not easy to find in India? i think with a decent screen replacement, Y50's quality will go up considerably with still low price tag than competitors.
> 
> Also anyone has any experience in calibrating the screen colors and all? Till the replacement is available as option i would like to optimize my current screen settings. Any help on this is appreciated.




Try this *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z35VlFz_7kg&list=PLNC9NgdSNRlOxIDHH6PYn07LMXP59quWb

These are good settings. Of course depending upon personal taste and preference, u can play around a little till it matches what you need.


----------



## soumik13101995 (Sep 1, 2014)

any news about y50 i5 version launch in india??? will they launch??


----------



## Kamal17 (Sep 2, 2014)

paragshinde said:


> anyone has idea about screen replacement in Y50 in India? All the screens in international forums are not easy to find in India? i think with a decent screen replacement, Y50's quality will go up considerably with still low price tag than competitors.
> 
> Also anyone has any experience in calibrating the screen colors and all? Till the replacement is available as option i would like to optimize my current screen settings. Any help on this is appreciated.



I dont know how others find screen acceptable. It put so much strain on my eyes, reading text was very hard.

I couldn't find anyone selling 30pin Full HD screen in india, so I bought from this guy off ebay - 

New 15 6" Full HD LED LCD Screen for AUO B156HAN01 2 | eBay

The difference is unbelievable. Replacing it took less than 15 minutes. PM me if you have any questions and I will be glad to answer.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 2, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> I dont know how others find screen acceptable. It put so much strain on my eyes, reading text was very hard.
> 
> I couldn't find anyone selling 30pin Full HD screen in india, so I bought from this guy off ebay -
> 
> ...



Can you post some pics depicting the screen quality now?
Would be of great help for others.


----------



## shashibhushankunda (Sep 2, 2014)

Bad news guys. Lenovo has put throttling on battery in 4gb version. 

I was not able to play need for speed on battery properly .It dropped a lot of frames. So i checked on Furmark test.

When the laptop was connected to the charger gpu clock was above 1000mhz
When the laptop was noy conncted to the charger the gpu clock dropped to 500mhz. 

Why did lenovo do this or is this a problem on my laptop only? Mind you my laptop was on high performance mode!!


----------



## paragshinde (Sep 2, 2014)

That is eBay us website. How do you get that in India? What was the cost? 
I m new to importing, guidance will help. Also post pics preferably comparative.

What is y50 screen model to check compatibility?


----------



## TheGUNNER (Sep 2, 2014)

how are they giving *IPS* screen here??

Lenovo Y50 Intel Quad Core i7 4700HQ 2.4GHz, 16GB Memory, 1TB HDD, 4GB GeForce GTX 860M, IPS Full HD 1920 X 1080 15.6 Notebook Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit - 59425653 at TigerDirect.com


----------



## frigus (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe a typo ? No reviews either. There would be very interesting reactions from people if there is a change in screen type without a model change now I guess. But then, I would buy it immediately, thats the blocker for me.   




TheGUNNER said:


> how are they giving *IPS* screen here??
> 
> Lenovo Y50 Intel Quad Core i7 4700HQ 2.4GHz, 16GB Memory, 1TB HDD, 4GB GeForce GTX 860M, IPS Full HD 1920 X 1080 15.6 Notebook Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit - 59425653 at TigerDirect.com


----------



## seamon (Sep 2, 2014)

TheGUNNER said:


> how are they giving *IPS* screen here??
> 
> Lenovo Y50 Intel Quad Core i7 4700HQ 2.4GHz, 16GB Memory, 1TB HDD, 4GB GeForce GTX 860M, IPS Full HD 1920 X 1080 15.6 Notebook Windows 8.1 Pro 64-Bit - 59425653 at TigerDirect.com



Resellers usually can replace components without voiding the warranty. Lenovo gives some resellers a license to do that.

- - - Updated - - -



shashibhushankunda said:


> Bad news guys. Lenovo has put throttling on battery in 4gb version.
> 
> I was not able to play need for speed on battery properly .It dropped a lot of frames. So i checked on Furmark test.
> 
> ...



I can see that coming from a user who has never owned a laptop before.
All gaming laptops throttle in battery mode. This is because no battery is powerful enough to provide the necessary power.


----------



## frigus (Sep 3, 2014)

That is interesting, did not know that, would be nice if someone in India does that ? 



seamon said:


> Resellers usually can replace components without voiding the warranty. Lenovo gives some resellers a license to do that.


----------



## paragshinde (Sep 3, 2014)

Kamal17 said:


> I dont know how others find screen acceptable. It put so much strain on my eyes, reading text was very hard.
> 
> I couldn't find anyone selling 30pin Full HD screen in india, so I bought from this guy off ebay -
> 
> ...



This is the same one, right?
B156HAN01.2 LCD Panel, AUO LCD panels India


----------



## Kamal17 (Sep 3, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> Can you post some pics depicting the screen quality now?
> Would be of great help for others.



Not very good at taking pics, but here are few links if you want to compare - 

1. Y50 Replacement Displays Compendium - Page 39

2. Lenovo Screen Replacement - Imgur

3. *forum.notebookreview.com/ideapad-e...ement-displays-compendium-47.html#post9752023

Hope this helps.



paragshinde said:


> That is eBay us website. How do you get that in India? What was the cost?
> I m new to importing, guidance will help. Also post pics preferably comparative.
> 
> What is y50 screen model to check compatibility?



That guy ships to India. Just make sure you message him that you want the exact model and not a compatible one. I got mine within 6 days of ordering. Cost was around $150 or something including shipping via fedex.



paragshinde said:


> This is the same one, right?
> B156HAN01.2 LCD Panel, AUO LCD panels India



Yeah, its the same one. Just ask them to send the exact model and not a compatible one. Good luck.


----------



## H_Dogg (Sep 3, 2014)

The tigerdirect link has been discussed on notebookreview, they have a typo and refuse to fix it.

Before ordering the display make sure to message the seller that you want the EXACT model otherwise they will sell you a compatible one.
I am also planning on upgrading the display, but first need to sell off a wifi card I have from when I had the Y510p, (2months).

Broadcom BCM94352HMB, BTW

Why not this seller?
15 6" Slim LCD Screen B156HAN01 2 FHD Display Non Touch for Acer Aspire R7 571 | eBay

EDIT: Do PM me if anyone is interested in the Wi-Fi card, does not work in the Y50, but works in the Y510p.


----------



## Kamal17 (Sep 5, 2014)

H_Dogg said:


> Why not this seller?
> 15 6" Slim LCD Screen B156HAN01 2 FHD Display Non Touch for Acer Aspire R7 571 | eBay




You could buy from any seller as long as he has the exact model and ships international (to India).


----------



## hell_razr (Sep 5, 2014)

Anyone heard about upcoming Lenovo Y 70...the only difference is screen size..its 17 3"....i hope they will replace TN screen with IPS...


----------



## kapiljhajhria (Sep 5, 2014)

hell_razr said:


> Anyone heard about upcoming Lenovo Y 70...the only difference is screen size..its 17 3"....i hope they will replace TN screen with IPS...


Its has a touch screen and has better graphich card. Also ssd capacity has been increased.


----------



## seamon (Sep 5, 2014)

kapiljhajhria said:


> Its has a touch screen and has better graphich card. Also ssd capacity has been increased.



Y50 has a touch version too and graphic card is same.
SSD capacity depends on which SSD you use.


----------



## mohitraj1002 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello Guys, 

I ordered a 4Gig gfx variant of Lenovo Y50, which i got few hours back but right now I am in a situation where I am confused if I have got something else than what I have ordered.

First of all, Please let me know if the system information should show the way it is in the link ( *i.imgur.com/rYX8GkL.jpg )or I should contact the customer care for the replacement of the system and Secondly do help me on how to make sure if my system has a 4GB gfx card in it rather than something else. Thanks!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 9, 2014)

mohitraj1002 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I ordered a 4Gig gfx variant of Lenovo Y50, which i got few hours back but right now I am in a situation where I am confused if I have got something else than what I have ordered.
> 
> First of all, Please let me know if the system information should show the way it is in the link ( *i.imgur.com/rYX8GkL.jpg )or I should contact the customer care for the replacement of the system and Secondly do help me on how to make sure if my system has a 4GB gfx card in it rather than something else. Thanks!



Check Nvidia Experience!
Run Hardware benchmarks


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 9, 2014)

Simply running dxdiag might also solve your doubts. Else Nvidia Experience will do it.


----------



## mohitraj1002 (Sep 10, 2014)

Can anyone here, who is happy with his Lenovo Y50 provide me screenshots by following the below steps?

*A: System Information*
1) Open Run
2) Type msinfo32 and press enter (System Information opens)
3) Go to *Components > Display*
4) Take screenshot and paste it here

AND

*B: DxDiag*
1) Open Run
2) Type dxdiag and hit enter
3) Take the screenshot of both the *Display and Render Tab* and paste it here

Thank You in anticipation. I seriously need to understand if I have the correct system or not.

Best Regards.


----------



## shashibhushankunda (Sep 10, 2014)

look at the back of the laptop and see the model no: 59-431090

It is engraved on the laptop with serial no. It is easy to see mohit.


----------



## mohitraj1002 (Sep 10, 2014)

shashibhushankunda said:


> look at the back of the laptop and see the model no: 59-431090
> 
> It is engraved on the laptop with serial no. It is easy to see mohit.



Hey Shashi,

I did check the back side of the laptop and it is 59-431090 only. 

What I am trying to ask here is that even after I got the model what I ordered, it is missing the components(according to me) what was promised and that is why I am asking for the screenshots just to confirm if the things what I can see is same/different for others. Please help if you have the information. Thanks!


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 10, 2014)

mohitraj1002 said:


> Hey Shashi,
> 
> I did check the back side of the laptop and it is 59-431090 only.
> 
> What I am trying to ask here is that even after I got the model what I ordered, it is missing the components(according to me) what was promised and that is why I am asking for the screenshots just to confirm if the things what I can see is same/different for others. Please help if you have the information. Thanks!



What components you feel are missing and why are u feeling this?


----------



## mohitraj1002 (Sep 10, 2014)

mohitraj1002 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I ordered a 4Gig gfx variant of Lenovo Y50, which i got few hours back but right now I am in a situation where I am confused if I have got something else than what I have ordered.
> 
> First of all, Please let me know if the system information should show the way it is in the link ( *i.imgur.com/rYX8GkL.jpg )or I should contact the customer care for the replacement of the system and Secondly do help me on how to make sure if my system has a 4GB gfx card in it rather than something else. Thanks!





rishi_sethi said:


> What components you feel are missing and why are u feeling this?



See this post by me.


----------



## seamon (Sep 10, 2014)

mohitraj1002 said:


> See this post by me.


Post gpu z screenshot


----------



## evilsoul (Sep 10, 2014)

Please someone tell me which 8gb ram should i use for my y50 from snapdeal site !!


----------



## mohitraj1002 (Sep 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> Post gpu z screenshot



gpu z somehow shows everything correctly, but it should be same for msinfo32 and dxdiag, which is not.


----------



## seamon (Sep 11, 2014)

mohitraj1002 said:


> gpu z somehow shows everything correctly, but it should be same for msinfo32 and dxdiag, which is not.
> 
> View attachment 14745
> View attachment 14746



can't see attachments. Upload somewhere else and relax if GPU-Z says it's alright then it probably is.


----------



## venkniralac (Sep 12, 2014)

Guys a small clarification needed my friend told that he can get me Y50 4Gb version without ssd for 64K?is it worth the price?


----------



## vineetpratik (Sep 12, 2014)

Did anyone who purchased Y50 4gb version got extended warranty ? 
.
I got a mail stating 


> "According to Lenovo Warranty
> Offer Criteria Lenovo Y50-70 Product Id- 59431090 does not comes under
> eligible series, therefore we regret to inform that the Lenovo Warranty
> Offer cannot be extended as the machine series purchased is not reflecting
> in eligible series."



I purchased it on 13th Aug ,from a local shop , was told it will get 3 years extended warranty.


----------



## little (Sep 13, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> Did anyone who purchased Y50 4gb version got extended warranty ?
> .
> I got a mail stating
> 
> ...



I got a similar e-mail from lenovo. I purchased it from an exclusive store in Delhi and I was told that I'd get extended warranty. According to lenovo cc, only 2GB versions are eligible for extended warranty offer.     -_-


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 13, 2014)

little said:


> I got a similar e-mail from lenovo. I purchased it from an exclusive store in Delhi and I was told that I'd get extended warranty. According to lenovo cc, only 2GB versions are eligible for extended warranty offer.     -_-



The 4gb versions are getting extended warranties still, as told to me by the store person. Even lenovo website states that you get extended warranty .


----------



## H_Dogg (Sep 13, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> The 4gb versions are getting extended warranties still, as told to me by the store person. Even lenovo website states that you get extended warranty .


I also have the 4GB version, haven't received an email though, the website said invalid mtn.


----------



## vineetpratik (Sep 13, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> The 4gb versions are getting extended warranties still, as told to me by the store person. Even lenovo website states that you get extended warranty .



Do you know anyone who got extended warranty with 4gb version. I remember the retailer registered it using new mtn number and gave me a ticket number , but when i mailed to india@lenovoreg.com
 I got a reply that model no is not elidgble


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 13, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> Do you know anyone who got extended warranty with 4gb version. I remember the retailer registered it using new mtn number and gave me a ticket number , but when i mailed to india@lenovoreg.com
> I got a reply that model no is not elidgble



I dont know anyone, but the lenovo website is clearly stating you get extended warranty with 4gb version.
After that previous campaign, they started another one called Diwali comes early and blah blah.


----------



## nougain (Sep 14, 2014)

Got my 2GB Y50 from TheDoStore 2 weeks back. Have installed some basic software such as Office 365 Trial, iTune, VLC Media player, WinRar, and low duty 7-8 more. I am not a gamer and have just installed free Asphalt 8 for graphics test. Few problems I am facing:

1. I was expecting much better i/o performance. I moved 2.2 GB from D: partition to C: partition and the AVERAGE transfer speed is 200-300 KB/s with max reaching 4 MB/s. Not sure what is going on?

2. Moved 2+ GB from Y50 HDD to 3.0 USB Transcend drive and speed I could get was in the order of 4-5 MB/s

3. While playing Asphalt 8 frames hang momentarily though I thought it would be a super smooth ride with Y50 graphic and CPU config

4. Was expecting applications such as Outlook and similar to open up in a jiffy or in few seconds in a multi-task env. Not really happening. Am I expecting too much from Y50? God knows when my Y50 is fully loaded as my current 6 years old HP 6710s laptop is with the apps/services then what will happen! I am yet to install development tools such as Oracle 11g, IDE etc etc

Hope I am doing something not right here and some calibration is pending at my end to address these basic issues. Please advice. Have I made a wrong choice?


----------



## venkniralac (Sep 14, 2014)

Can anyone confirm me whether Y50 is worth 64K without the 8GB SSD?The model is 4gb grapic card version


----------



## seamon (Sep 14, 2014)

nougain said:


> Got my 2GB Y50 from TheDoStore 2 weeks back. Have installed some basic software such as Office 365 Trial, iTune, VLC Media player, WinRar, and low duty 7-8 more. I am not a gamer and have just installed free Asphalt 8 for graphics test. Few problems I am facing:
> 
> 1. I was expecting much better i/o performance. I moved 2.2 GB from D: partition to C: partition and the AVERAGE transfer speed is 200-300 KB/s with max reaching 4 MB/s. Not sure what is going on?
> 
> ...



1.Must have been a lot of files. Try a single file.
2.^^^
3.Try a "real" game.
4.You need a SSD for those things to open in a jiffy.

- - - Updated - - -



venkniralac said:


> Can anyone confirm me whether Y50 is worth 64K without the 8GB SSD?The model is 4gb grapic card version



8GB SSD=TRASH! I'd throw it away if I ever had one.


----------



## nougain (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes, they were thousands of files. Copied single 400MB file:: Within the same HDD: 20-45 MB/s. HDD to 3.0 USB Drive: 18-22 MB/s.


----------



## seamon (Sep 14, 2014)

nougain said:


> Yes, they were thousands of files. Copied single 400MB file:: Within the same HDD: 20-45 MB/s. HDD to 3.0 USB Drive: 18-22 MB/s.



Maybe external HDD is faulty.
Same HDD speed is low because drive is doing 2x the workload.


----------



## nougain (Sep 14, 2014)

seamon said:


> Maybe external HDD is faulty.
> Same HDD speed is low because drive is doing 2x the workload.



Here HDD was Y50 internal local HDD. No external HDD.


----------



## seamon (Sep 14, 2014)

nougain said:


> Here HDD was Y50 internal local HDD. No external HDD.



Internal HDD is alright. 
USB Drive is slow.


----------



## little (Sep 14, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> I dont know anyone, *but the lenovo website is clearly stating you get extended warranty with 4gb version*.



Where does it say specifically about the 4GB version? I don't remember seeing it on the website.

The website states that Y50 is eligible for this offer but they are giving this offer only on the 2GB model.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 14, 2014)

little said:


> Where does it say specifically about the 4GB version? I don't remember seeing it on the website.
> 
> The website states that Y50 is eligible for this offer but they are giving this offer only on the 2GB model.



2gb and 4gb versions have different pages on the website. Currently only 4gb version is there and it says you will get 1 + 2 warranty.


----------



## vineetpratik (Sep 14, 2014)

nougain said:


> Yes, they were thousands of files. Copied single 400MB file:: Within the same HDD: 20-45 MB/s. HDD to 3.0 USB Drive: 18-22 MB/s.



I usually get 70-100MBPS with my external USB 3 HDD



rishi_sethi said:


> 2gb and 4gb versions have different pages on the website. Currently only 4gb version is there and it says you will get 1 + 2 warranty.



yes currently only 4gb is there and it is eligible for extended warranty , I cant find any valid reason why they wont give it on 4GB models sold in retail shops earlier. Need suggestions whom should i contact apart from the retailer.


----------



## seamon (Sep 14, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> I usually get 70-100MBPS with my external USB 3 HDD



USB drives are slower than external HDDs.


----------



## little (Sep 14, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> 2gb and 4gb versions have different pages on the website. Currently only 4gb version is there and it says you will get 1 + 2 warranty.



My bad, I was checking their lenovopromo website and only Y50 is mentioned in their list of eligible devices.
I don't think anyone has go the extended warranty offer with 4GB model. :/



I am facing a little problem with Call Of Duty 4 on my Lenovo Y50 (4GB). Every few seconds (like every 100 or 120sec) the game freezes for 0.5 or 1 second and then resumes normally. This is kinda frustrating when playing online. All the setting are either on LOW or DISABLED. When I play it @ 1080p the frequency of freezes increases and when I play it on 900p my screen freezes less frequently. This game is not resource hogging and I don't see any reason why it should not run without any problems on Y50. My GPU drivers are updated. 


Even at these settings it freezes for 1 sec after every 2 - 2.5 minutes.


----------



## retz (Sep 14, 2014)

What's the draw of a 4 Gb graphics card? Unless I'm missing something, you're not going to get anywhere close to 4 gb memory usage (even if you max out everything in the latest games at fullHD resolution. (Which I don't think the graphics card will be able to handle.))


----------



## little (Sep 14, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> I usually get 70-100MBPS with my external USB 3 HDD
> 
> 
> 
> yes currently only 4gb is there and it is eligible for extended warranty , I cant find any valid reason why they wont give it on 4GB models sold in retail shops earlier. Need suggestions whom should i contact apart from the retailer.



The exclusive store from where I purchased my laptop said that I'll receive the offer but the guys at lenovopromo denied giving me this offer.

- - - Updated - - -



retz said:


> What's the draw of a 4 Gb graphics card? Unless I'm missing something, you're not going to get anywhere close to 4 gb memory usage (even if you max out everything in the latest games at fullHD resolution. (Which I don't think the graphics card will be able to handle.))



It's kinda useless for most of the current gen. games. I doubt that even 860M is not powerful enough to use 4GB video RAM. Though some games like WatchDogs might get benefited from extra VRAM.

I went for the 4GB model because 2GB was not available anywhere in Nehru Place and I had to purchase it urgently. Anyways, the extra 2GB won't hurt. 

- - - Updated - - -



rishi_sethi said:


> 2gb and 4gb versions have different pages on the website. Currently only 4gb version is there and it says you will get 1 + 2 warranty.



This is about another offer, the diwali one.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 14, 2014)

little said:


> I am facing a little problem with *Call Of Duty 4 *on my Lenovo Y50 (4GB). Every few seconds (like every 100 or 120sec) the game freezes for 0.5 or 1 second and then resumes normally. This is kinda frustrating when playing online. All the setting are either on LOW or DISABLED. When I play it @ 1080p the frequency of freezes increases and when I play it on 900p my screen freezes less frequently. This game is not resource hogging and I don't see any reason why it should not run without any problems on Y50. My GPU drivers are updated.
> 
> 
> At even these settings it freezes for 1 sec after every 2 - 2.5 minutes.



are you serious or trolling? 

CoD4: Modern Warfare, I can play it on low settings 27-30 FPS on my 7 year old Lenovo R61 without glitches.


----------



## little (Sep 14, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> are you serious or trolling?
> 
> CoD4: Modern Warfare, I can play it on low settings 27-30 FPS on my 7 year old Lenovo R61 without glitches.



I'm serious. It's really annoying when someone kills you in a multiplayer match because your lappy just froze.

- - - Updated - - -

Can this be due to some wrong or ill configured settings?


----------



## seamon (Sep 14, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> are you serious or trolling?
> 
> CoD4: Modern Warfare, I can play it on low settings 27-30 FPS on my 7 year old Lenovo R61 without glitches.



oh oh me too.
I had completed MW 1 AND MW 2 in my Lenovo R61. When lag got intolerable, I used to look at the ground and move to improve FPS. 

- - - Updated - - -



little said:


> I'm serious. It's really annoying when someone kills you in a multiplayer match because your lappy just froze.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Can this be due to some wrong or ill configured settings?



Check if some other process is hogging up disk usage.
One of the major cons of a high end laptop is often the slow HDD which ends up slowing the rest of the system.


----------



## little (Sep 14, 2014)

seamon said:


> oh oh me too.
> I had completed MW 1 AND MW 2 in my Lenovo R61. When lag got intolerable, I used to look at the ground and move to improve FPS.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



FPS is not a problem. Without syncing every frame I get 200+ fps but screen tearing makes it look too ugly to be played. With Vsync enabled I get a constant FPS of 60 but after every 2-3 minutes it momentarily drops down to 1 or 2 FPS and then resumes back to a constant frame rate of 60FPS. 

The load times aren't great on this laptop but HDD has little role when a map or level has completed its loading.

My laptop is fully optimised (manually) and there is no application hogging CPU, HDD or RAM in the background.

Sadly, looking at the ground and moving won't be of much help in a multiplayer match.  

Thanks for your input.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 15, 2014)

I am looking to buy this beast around Diwali now , this plus fifa 15 plus a new xbox one controller, too much $$$$  :/

Hope a little discount is there on y50 and it is widely available in 3rd party stores too.

Sadly no other gaming laptop under 85k in India


----------



## hsetir (Sep 15, 2014)

little said:


> I am facing a little problem with Call Of Duty 4 on my Lenovo Y50 (4GB). Every few seconds (like every 100 or 120sec) the game freezes for 0.5 or 1 second and then resumes normally. This is kinda frustrating when playing online. All the setting are either on LOW or DISABLED. When I play it @ 1080p the frequency of freezes increases and when I play it on 900p my screen freezes less frequently. This game is not resource hogging and I don't see any reason why it should not run without any problems on Y50. My GPU drivers are updated.
> 
> 
> Even at these settings it freezes for 1 sec after every 2 - 2.5 minutes.



Try this
Nvidia Control Panel -> Manage 3D settings -> Global Settings -> Power Management Mode

Set this to Maximum performance. Default is Adaptive which would cause that problem in almost all games.


----------



## little (Sep 15, 2014)

hsetir said:


> Try this
> Nvidia Control Panel -> Manage 3D settings -> Global Settings -> Power Management Mode
> 
> Set this to Maximum performance. Default is Adaptive which would cause that problem in almost all games.



Will try this when I get home this evening.
I have noticed that frequency of freezes increase when I keep the resolutions or setting at high.


----------



## seamon (Sep 15, 2014)

little said:


> FPS is not a problem. Without syncing every frame I get 200+ fps but screen tearing makes it look too ugly to be played. With Vsync enabled I get a constant FPS of 60 but after every 2-3 minutes it momentarily drops down to 1 or 2 FPS and then resumes back to a constant frame rate of 60FPS.
> 
> The load times aren't great on this laptop but HDD has little role when a map or level has completed its loading.
> 
> ...



That was not for you.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 15, 2014)

Got a call from Lenovo asking if I was interested in buying Lenovo Y50 (I had added it to my dostore cart but didnt checkout).
They said they are offering me y50 4gb model for 77500 if I want discount, else I can pay 80k and get 3 year warranty and a 3k worth headset.

I inquired about any plans of Y50 i5 version, they said they imported 20 pieces of it and put it for sale and they got sold out pretty quickly. and Now the company has decided to only sell one model of Y50 in india, the 4gb one, thats it.

I think they might be bluffing, coz none of us here have heard about anyone buying the i5 model. I told them I have no plans of purchasing it currently and will do so around Diwali.


----------



## little (Sep 15, 2014)

hsetir said:


> Try this
> Nvidia Control Panel -> Manage 3D settings -> Global Settings -> Power Management Mode
> 
> Set this to Maximum performance. Default is Adaptive which would cause that problem in almost all games.



I changed this setting to "Maximum Performance" but I'm still getting screen freezes.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> That was not for you.


----------



## H_Dogg (Sep 15, 2014)

little said:


> I am facing a little problem with Call Of Duty 4 on my Lenovo Y50 (4GB). Every few seconds (like every 100 or 120sec) the game freezes for 0.5 or 1 second and then resumes normally. This is kinda frustrating when playing online. All the setting are either on LOW or DISABLED. When I play it @ 1080p the frequency of freezes increases and when I play it on 900p my screen freezes less frequently. This game is not resource hogging and I don't see any reason why it should not run without any problems on Y50. My GPU drivers are updated.
> 
> 
> Even at these settings it freezes for 1 sec after every 2 - 2.5 minutes.



Hi!
Step1: Disable the driver signature thing. Google it.
Step2: Update the Nvidia drivers from Ge-Force experience. The LENOVO drivers are crap.
Step3: Right click on the game and select launch with graphics processor---HIgh power Nvidia.

Step4: You can open the Nvidia control panel and select COD from there as well if the above doesn't work.


----------



## little (Sep 16, 2014)

H_Dogg said:


> Hi!
> Step1: Disable the driver signature thing. Google it.
> Step2: Update the Nvidia drivers from Ge-Force experience. The LENOVO drivers are crap.
> Step3: Right click on the game and select launch with graphics processor---HIgh power Nvidia.
> ...




I have already performed a clean install of driver and Ge-Force Experience. Setting it to 'Maximum performance' didn't correct the problem.

I'm suspecting that audio driver has something to do with this issue.

About to make a new thread for this discussion.


----------



## hsetir (Sep 16, 2014)

Few causes of stuttering:- Low memory, extreme temperature and automatic down-clocking of processor/graphics card.
You may use MSI Afterburner's On Screen Display (OSD) to monitor these parameters while in game and locate possible culprit.
Afterburner can be used to limit temperature etc. as well.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 16, 2014)

If anyone is interested in buying Y50 2gb version and has no problem purchasing online, it is available at Snapdeal for 71k

Access Denied

Add to cart to see discounted price.

P.S- Get details and reviews of seller before purchasing it.


----------



## little (Sep 16, 2014)

hsetir said:


> Few causes of stuttering:- Low memory, extreme temperature and automatic down-clocking of processor/graphics card.
> You may use MSI Afterburner's On Screen Display (OSD) to monitor these parameters while in game and locate possible culprit.
> Afterburner can be used to limit temperature etc. as well.



I have ruled out these things - Low Memory, Switching to secondary GPU, CPU/GPU throttling (due to temp. or any other reason). Continue here.


----------



## mohitraj1002 (Sep 17, 2014)

seamon said:


> can't see attachments. Upload somewhere else and relax if GPU-Z says it's alright then it probably is.



Apologies for replying so late, was afk for long time. Please see below the screenshots you asked for

msinfo32: *i.imgur.com/rYX8GkL.jpg
gpuz: *i.imgur.com/JMGuxIc.jpg

The Adapter Ram for NVIDIA Gfx card is shown as 1Mb only. please help!!


----------



## seamon (Sep 17, 2014)

mohitraj1002 said:


> Apologies for replying so late, was afk for long time. Please see below the screenshots you asked for
> 
> msinfo32: *i.imgur.com/rYX8GkL.jpg
> gpuz: *i.imgur.com/JMGuxIc.jpg
> ...



GPU-Z shows 4GB VRAM. Nothing to worry about.

- - - Updated - - -



mohitraj1002 said:


> Apologies for replying so late, was afk for long time. Please see below the screenshots you asked for
> 
> msinfo32: *i.imgur.com/rYX8GkL.jpg
> gpuz: *i.imgur.com/JMGuxIc.jpg
> ...



Try running Crysis 3 or any heavy game and post MSI Afterburner screenshot. GPU Memory usage should be visible.


----------



## amey2606 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello Guys, i have a question about the Y50 storage. 
When I got the Y50, i partitioned the drive before using the One Key Recovery using [MENTION=139589]prometheus[/MENTION] guide. 
After Partitioning, i have used the OKR once to back up my C drive. 
The thing is, i had allotted 400gb to C drive and created 2 250gb drives. 
But now I want to repartition the drives and allot 200gb to C and divide the rest between the other two. 

So, anybody has any guide on how i can repartition without losing the OKR functionality. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

PS: And another thing, did anyone of you get the Windows 8.1 product key or any Windows CD having the key. 
I mean, in short, has anyone of you asked for your Windows Product Key and got it.? 

Thanks.


----------



## avinashgietg (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi amey2606,

I don't think you could do the re-partition, unless if there's a tool to do so, which am unaware of ...

I need one info. from your end as well.. How many drives where there when u received the y50 laptop? And how did you do the partitioning ?

Actually i have bought this laptop but am still waiting for it to arrive at my home, so i was just wondering on how to do the partition.

Thanks in Advance !!!


----------



## nrvpnchl (Sep 17, 2014)

amey2606 said:


> Hello Guys, i have a question about the Y50 storage.
> When I got the Y50, i partitioned the drive before using the One Key Recovery using [MENTION=139589]prometheus[/MENTION] guide.
> After Partitioning, i have used the OKR once to back up my C drive.
> The thing is, i had allotted 400gb to C drive and created 2 250gb drives.
> ...



Your Windows Product Key is stored in your laptop's BIOS, you can extract it using this tool:
Download OEM-DM.7z


----------



## amey2606 (Sep 17, 2014)

avinashgietg said:


> Hi amey2606,
> 
> I don't think you could do the re-partition, unless if there's a tool to do so, which am unaware of ...
> 
> ...



Partitioning can be done anyway, but at the expense of the functionality of OKR. 
That is what I don't want to lose.  
The Y50 comes with only one drive C and a small 20-25gb drive consisting of the drivers and apps. 


nrvpnchl said:


> Your Windows Product Key is stored in your laptop's BIOS, you can extract it using this tool:
> Download OEM-DM.7z


Thanks brother.  
So we have to find out the key ourselves. 
I was hoping Lenovo would provide us with the Windows documentation, just like Dell does.


----------



## avinashgietg (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi amey2606,

So does that mean you did the partitioning using the windows tool only ? Can you please name the tool...

Also, i have purchased the laptop from snapdeal , so am i eligible for the extended 3 years warantee ?


----------



## amey2606 (Sep 18, 2014)

avinashgietg said:


> Hi amey2606,
> 
> So does that mean you did the partitioning using the windows tool only ? Can you please name the tool...
> 
> Also, i have purchased the laptop from snapdeal , so am i eligible for the extended 3 years warantee ?



I used Windows disk management to shrink the C drive, and then Partition Wizard Home Edition to create new drives from the free space. 
Regarding the warranty, afaik, it was valid only for laptops purchased till the 15th of August.
And also, Dell has a policy of not honouring warranty of laptops purchased from Snapdeal. Don't know about Lenovo though. 
Contact the customer care service and check it out. 
Best of luck.


----------



## avinashgietg (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks buddy ...Will do that ..





avinashgietg said:


> Hi amey2606,
> 
> So does that mean you did the partitioning using the windows tool only ? Can you please name the tool...
> 
> Also, i have purchased the laptop from snapdeal , so am i eligible for the extended 3 years warantee ?





amey2606 said:


> I used Windows disk management to shrink the C drive, and then Partition Wizard Home Edition to create new drives from the free space.
> Regarding the warranty, afaik, it was valid only for laptops purchased till the 15th of August.
> And also, Dell has a policy of not honouring warranty of laptops purchased from Snapdeal. Don't know about Lenovo though.
> Contact the customer care service and check it out.
> Best of luck.


----------



## mohitraj1002 (Sep 19, 2014)

seamon said:


> GPU-Z shows 4GB VRAM. Nothing to worry about.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



So technically I have 6GB of GFX memory in total ?


----------



## seamon (Sep 19, 2014)

mohitraj1002 said:


> So technically I have 6GB of GFX memory in total ?


No. Just 4.


----------



## agarwalmohit (Sep 20, 2014)

On thedostore IdeaPad y50 + Headset W870(Should I get this?) = Rs. 82,389/- Good buy or not?

Anybody got a coupon for thedostore.com ?


----------



## nrvpnchl (Sep 20, 2014)

agarwalmohit said:


> On thedostore IdeaPad y50 + Headset W870(Should I get this?) = Rs. 82,389/- Good buy or not?
> 
> Anybody got a coupon for thedostore.com ?



Check out Snapdeal, It has great price( around 72k for 4gb model ).


----------



## agarwalmohit (Sep 20, 2014)

nrvpnchl said:


> Check out Snapdeal, It has great price( around 72k for 4gb model ).



Ya,but lenovo is giving 3 years warranty, which Snapdeal won't. So, it will come about 77K, better to pay 79 to lenovo in that case.

- - - Updated - - -

On this post, *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbooks/187092-lenovo-y510-something-else.html#post2160183 some people commented that the screen is very very bad on the y50 model, but one of the reasons I am buying this laptop is I would like the HD feel, will I get it or is it really bad?


----------



## nougain (Sep 21, 2014)

I did some testing on copying a single file of 2GB from my Y50. Here are the findings...

*Speed Test of Copying a Single 2GB Movie File * 
*From               --    To                                                    --          Speed       --   Remarks*
Y50 internal HDD  --  Y50 internal HDD                                 --       7-15 MB/s     -- Same partition different folder
Y50 internal HDD  --  External WD NTFS HDD via USB 3.0       --      35 MB/s         -- WD My Passport 1TB 3.0 USB SS Ext HDD
Y50 internal HDD  --  External FAT32 Pen Drive via USB 3.0     --     17-20 MB/s     -- JetFlash Transcend 32GB USB Device
Y50 internal HDD  --  External NTFS Pen Drive via USB 3.0       --     15-20 MB/s    -- (Reformatted the Pen Drive to NTFS)

Do I need to do something to get it better?


----------



## nrvpnchl (Sep 21, 2014)

nougain said:


> I did some testing on copying a single file of 2GB from my Y50. Here are the findings...
> 
> *Speed Test of Copying a Single 2GB Movie File *
> *From               --    To                                                    --          Speed       --   Remarks*
> ...



 Guess what, this laptop isn't about hard drive performance. If you really care about hard drive transfer rates then get your self an SSD.


----------



## Kaimei (Sep 22, 2014)

Anyone who has bought from Snapdeal the GTX 860m 4GB version ? 

They have listed the display as 1366x768. Nowhere have i seen the Lenovo Y50 having that resolution display. Only FHD 1920x1080 displays. 

Can anyone confirm that after buying from Snapdeal has received a 1080p display.. I'm planning on buying from them as the price is really low compared to the alternative sellers like thedostore FlipKart Amazon etc.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kaimei (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi Guys 

I was planning on buying the Lenovo Y50 - GTX 860M 4GB variant from Snapdeal as the price was comparatively cheaper than other e-retailers like thedostore, FlipKart, Amazon etc. 

However on going through the product specifications I came to realize that the screen resolution is listed as *1366x768*.

Can anyone who has purchased from Snapdeal confirm that it is indeed a lower resolution display and not the 1080p? AFAIK there are only 1080p display Y50s. Never have I heard of or seen a 1366x768 one. Even the one listed on the thedostore says its FHD, which im assuming means 1080p display.

Can someone who has purchased from Snapdeal shed some light on this please ? Perhaps its wrong information or a typo ?


Thanks in advance


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 22, 2014)

Kaimei said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I was planning on buying the Lenovo Y50 - GTX 860M 4GB variant from Snapdeal as the price was comparatively cheaper than other e-retailers like thedostore, FlipKart, Amazon etc.
> 
> ...




AFAIK no y50 in the world has anything less than a 1080p fhd screen. Lenovo does not manufacture them. 
But as an Online Shopping enthusiast , I would advice u to not trust snapdeal with electronics, there have been some complaints regarding it. Instead go to a local dealer and get the best deal on the y50.


----------



## seamon (Sep 22, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> AFAIK no y50 in the world has anything less than a 1080p fhd screen. Lenovo does not manufacture them.
> But as an Online Shopping enthusiast , I would advice u to not trust snapdeal with electronics, there have been some complaints regarding it. Instead go to a local dealer and get the best deal on the y50.


A slight correction.
Lenovo doesn't manufacture sht.
Lenovo just assembles laptops by purchasing parts from different companies.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 22, 2014)

seamon said:


> A slight correction.
> Lenovo doesn't manufacture sht.
> Lenovo just assembles laptops by purchasing parts from different companies.



Yeah, I know.
Just went with the flow and stated it. I meant the same.


----------



## venkniralac (Sep 22, 2014)

I am planning to upgrade my ram from 8Gb to 16Gb .whether will it cause any lag?Can I proceed with it.Urgent advice needed


----------



## amey2606 (Sep 22, 2014)

venkniralac said:


> I am planning to upgrade my ram from 8Gb to 16Gb .whether will it cause any lag?Can I proceed with it.Urgent advice needed


Yup, same here. I am planning to upgrade my ram too. Anyone got any good option on which one to buy.? 
I am also planning on getting a 2tb external hard drive, preferably the new Seagate Backup Plus Slim. Can you guys please recommend from where to buy.? 

Thanks.


----------



## venkniralac (Sep 22, 2014)

I need advice on how to check whether my laptop is genuine?


----------



## jakephilips (Sep 23, 2014)

hey all.. im so glad to see this thread! im gettin my Y50 this coming saturday. I just went through many comments and noticed the issue with updating the GPU drivers. Will this be a deal breaker for me?? cos im getting this laptop solely for gaming. i hav another laptop as it is for miscellaneous use. Replys appreciated.


----------



## sac14 (Sep 23, 2014)

I ordered Y50 from the do store through account transfer on 18th, they shipped it 2 days later as they say gave me a tracking no. and a order reference no. but order no. on do store website is showing not found and aramex tracking is just showing 20th 10 45 pm at origin bhiwandi.
Has anyone faced same scenario, please reply my dad is asking when it will arrive.
thanks.


----------



## jakephilips (Sep 23, 2014)

hey all.. im plannin on pikin up the Y50 this weekend from bangalore. 75k for the 4GB model. But i was reading abt all the GPU issues related to updates... have these problems been resolved by nvidia? should i be worried?? because i dnt stay in bangalore.. im making the trip jst to pick up the laptop. replys appreciated


----------



## rupeshwar (Sep 23, 2014)

Got the email from Lenovo regarding warranty extension. Warranty has been upgraded to 3 years, I have the 4GB model.


----------



## Simplon (Sep 23, 2014)

jakephilips said:


> hey all.. im plannin on pikin up the Y50 this weekend from bangalore. 75k for the 4GB model. But i was reading abt all the GPU issues related to updates... have these problems been resolved by nvidia? should i be worried?? because i dnt stay in bangalore.. im making the trip jst to pick up the laptop. replys appreciated



 [MENTION=294330]jakephilips[/MENTION] 
Slightly off topic philips. I would like to know from where you are going to buy the laptop in bangalore. The seller address or at least the area of purchase would suffice. Thank you.


----------



## nrvpnchl (Sep 24, 2014)

rupeshwar said:


> Got the email from Lenovo regarding warranty extension. Warranty has been upgraded to 3 years, I have the 4GB model.



How did you register for extended warranty, I'm planning to buy one from snapdeal.


----------



## agarwalmohit (Sep 24, 2014)

Hey!
Those 2 extended years is onsite warranty on carry in?

I am getting it for 74,500 + 3 years warranty.

Worth it?


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 24, 2014)

agarwalmohit said:


> Hey!
> Those 2 extended years is onsite warranty on carry in?
> 
> I am getting it for 74,500 + 3 years warranty.
> ...



I think the extra 2 years is carry in and not include many things, contact lenovo regarding its details. Many companies have hidden terms and conditions regarding that extra warranty.

Also, may I know from where u r getting it from and is it the 4gb version?


----------



## nougain (Sep 24, 2014)

nrvpnchl said:


> Guess what, this laptop isn't about hard drive performance. If you really care about hard drive transfer rates then get your self an SSD.



Right, but for the default 5400 RPM SATA Western Digital 1 TB HDD that Lenovo is supplying in Y50, do the numbers I have shared look ok. I am not talking or expecting SSD performance here. Just wanted to confirm that the copy speed I am getting are reasonable for the supplied HDD with combinations tested out.

- - - Updated - - -



nrvpnchl said:


> Guess what, this laptop isn't about hard drive performance. If you really care about hard drive transfer rates then get your self an SSD.





nougain said:


> I did some testing on copying a single file of 2GB from my Y50. Here are the findings...
> 
> *Speed Test of Copying a Single 2GB Movie File *
> *From               --    To                                                    --          Speed       --   Remarks*
> ...



... these are the numbers.


----------



## agarwalmohit (Sep 24, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> I think the extra 2 years is carry in and not include many things, contact lenovo regarding its details. Many companies have hidden terms and conditions regarding that extra warranty.
> 
> Also, may I know from where u r getting it from and is it the 4gb version?


I am buying it from Lenovo Excusive store Kolkata, it is the 4GB version.


----------



## venkniralac (Sep 25, 2014)

why is that the forum doesnt reply to questions?the same question about upgrade of ram from 8 to 16gb was asked and no reply till now


----------



## seamon (Sep 25, 2014)

venkniralac said:


> why is that the forum doesnt reply to questions?the same question about upgrade of ram from 8 to 16gb was asked and no reply till now



The forum is not some anonymous entity that sits in front of a computer to answer your questions.
No one here is bound by law to answer your questions. People answer of their own free will.


----------



## ashikns (Sep 26, 2014)

I am planning to buy the 4 gb version from here. Does anyone have any comments about the seller or amazon? Also if I buy from amazon, how much will it cost me to buy extended warranty? I can't buy from dostore since they don't support EMI for HDFC credit card.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 26, 2014)

ashikns said:


> I am planning to buy the 4 gb version from here. Does anyone have any comments about the seller or amazon? Also if I buy from amazon, how much will it cost me to buy extended warranty? I can't buy from dostore since they don't support EMI for HDFC credit card.



Buy it from a Lenovo Exclusive store in your city. 4gb ones there are going for as low as 74500 with 3 year warranty.( Cash). and I guess 1500 more if paid by card. Then call your bank and ask them to divide the purchase amount into EMI's.
This way You will be assured of a lenovo authorized product, will get the product after seeing it physically , will get  3 years warranty and also pay an amount which is less than that of thedostore.


----------



## ashikns (Sep 26, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> Buy it from a Lenovo Exclusive store in your city. 4gb ones there are going for as low as 74500 with 3 year warranty.( Cash). and I guess 1500 more if paid by card. Then call your bank and ask them to divide the purchase amount into EMI's.
> This way You will be assured of a lenovo authorized product, will get the product after seeing it physically , will get  3 years warranty and also pay an amount which is less than that of thedostore.



I am living in Kochi. I haven't seen any Lenovo exclusive stores around here. Does anyone know? In the lenovo website they list one that's 50 kilometers away from kochi. Maybe I'll go there I guess :/

Also, why does most online stores list it as Lenovo Y50-70? What does the 70 stand for?


----------



## nrvpnchl (Sep 26, 2014)

Can't we get extended warranty on laptop purchased from  third party reseller?
What's the actual  process to get warranty extension ?


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 26, 2014)

ashikns said:


> I am living in Kochi. I haven't seen any Lenovo exclusive stores around here. Does anyone know? In the lenovo website they list one that's 50 kilometers away from kochi. Maybe I'll go there I guess :/
> 
> Also, why does most online stores list it as Lenovo Y50-70? What does the 70 stand for?



Call them first, greet them and say you are ready to buy y50 but need a minimum quote for it along with 3 years warranty. Get the quote and if you find it decent, visit there and buy it 
Always better to buy an expensive laptop from a store, boot it in front of them, check for dead pixels etc too. 

P.S- I am going to buy Y50 only it seems, 74500 is a killer price, next similar option is msi one for 125000. which is way above my budget


----------



## rupeshwar (Sep 26, 2014)

nrvpnchl said:


> How did you register for extended warranty, I'm planning to buy one from snapdeal.


Registration for the extended warranty was done at Lenovo Promo


----------



## interceptor47 (Sep 27, 2014)

nrvpnchl said:


> I did read the FAQ. There was nothing that said that you can't get extended warranty if you bought it from non-lenovo store. Even there was a field in registration form that asks about from where you bought it.
> It simply means that we can get extended warranty even if it's purchased from third party reseller.




FYI - The FAQ mentions that the extended warranty isn't applicable if the Y50 is bought from few online retailers such as Snapdeal, Amazon. See that clause below:


27.Are products purchased online eligible to avail the offer?

Ans. Online purchases made from the website ???????..., Flipkart ( WS Retailer only) and Croma are eligible to avail the offer. The offer is not applicable for purchases made from any other online websites apart from the ones mentioned above. Thus purchases from websites “Snapdeal, ShopClues, Ebay, Amazon, Myntra, Jabong, Yupme etc. are not eligible under the offer.

FAQ's


----------



## rupeshwar (Sep 27, 2014)

I did not buy the laptop from a Lenovo Store.


----------



## nrvpnchl (Sep 27, 2014)

rupeshwar said:


> Registration for the extended warranty was done at Lenovo Promo



I did read the FAQ. There was nothing that said that you can't get extended warranty if you bought it from non-lenovo store. Even there was a field in registration form that asks about from where you bought it.
It simply means that we can get extended warranty even if it's purchased from third party reseller.

- - - Updated - - -



rupeshwar said:


> I did not buy the laptop from a Lenovo Store.



and you still got the warranty


----------



## pkkumarcool (Sep 28, 2014)

guys i m getting a laptop this week but budget is around 65k should i am getting for y510 i5 version for  63k or wait for y50 prices to get lower


----------



## seamon (Sep 28, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> guys i m getting a laptop this week but budget is around 65k should i am getting for y510 i5 version for  63k or wait for y50 prices to get lower



If you don't mind the screen or can replace the screen late, try to squeeze in Y50. You'll not regret it.


----------



## venkniralac (Sep 28, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> guys i m getting a laptop this week but budget is around 65k should i am getting for y510 i5 version for  63k or wait for y50 prices to get lower



Y50(4gb gc) is available for 65k in chennai if you want you can get it from the dealer


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 28, 2014)

venkniralac said:


> Y50(4gb gc) is available for 65k in chennai if you want you can get it from the dealer



65k? U kidding right?


----------



## udaylunawat (Sep 28, 2014)

I am getting y50 4gb in nagpur at 61k through toll tax dealers without the bag and extra accessories . Still mulling over the screen as I am not much of a gamer.......


----------



## venkniralac (Sep 28, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> 65k? U kidding right?



NOT kidding it is for 65k with accessories and 3 year warranty


----------



## rishi_sethi (Sep 28, 2014)

I asked atleast 5 shops in delhi ncr, the least you can get it for is 74k.
Wonder how you guys can get it that cheap, very Strange


----------



## pkkumarcool (Sep 28, 2014)

i am a gamer though i wont be gaming only i dont think its ok to compromise screen quality for 5-10 fps


----------



## seamon (Sep 28, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> i am a gamer though i wont be gaming only i dont think its ok to compromise screen quality for 5-10 fps



It's not about 5-10 FPS. It's about 2x performance. So basically med vs ultra.


----------



## sanket_gupta96 (Sep 29, 2014)

Has anyone who brought from snapdeal got extended warranty?? Please do reply.. Thanks


----------



## jakephilips (Sep 29, 2014)

Simplon said:


> [MENTION=294330]jakephilips[/MENTION]
> Slightly off topic philips. I would like to know from where you are going to buy the laptop in bangalore. The seller address or at least the area of purchase would suffice. Thank you.



I picked it up from this place in koramangala called Midland Enterprises. The gentleman in charge has an attitude problem but as long as we stick to busines its all good. Laptops great so far. I got the 4GB variant for 75.5k. Updated all drivers without a glitch! COD:Ghosts and FIFA15 breeze through without any issues. Will be testing BF4 and TC: Ghost Recon next. Will keep y'all updated. Cheers


----------



## evilsoul (Sep 29, 2014)

amey2606 said:


> Yup, same here. I am planning to upgrade my ram too. Anyone got any good option on which one to buy.?
> I am also planning on getting a 2tb external hard drive, preferably the new Seagate Backup Plus Slim. Can you guys please recommend from where to buy.?
> 
> Thanks.




can you please tell which ram you are buying i know its ddr3 but what's the difference of latency and voltage ?


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 29, 2014)

Ok I am new here and am not able to read all the 22 pages!
so what is the 4gb and 2gb version?
and how is 4gb cheaper then 2gb?
Is it worth getting the laptop if I am a coder,a mild gamer( in college now :/ ) and heavy movie watcher


----------



## udaylunawat (Sep 30, 2014)

jatinrungta said:


> Ok I am new here and am not able to read all the 22 pages!
> so what is the 4gb and 2gb version?
> and how is 4gb cheaper then 2gb?
> Is it worth getting the laptop if I am a coder,a mild gamer( in college now :/ ) and heavy movie watcher


nope not at all Jatin if you are a heavy movie watcher cuz the screen is one of the worst TN displays panel ever. You would need to replace the screen which would cost you nearly 6000 bucks .better get a y510p i5 and a badass laptop cooler.


----------



## jatinrungta (Sep 30, 2014)

udaylunawat said:


> nope not at all Jatin if you are a heavy movie watcher cuz the screen is one of the worst TN displays panel ever. You would need to replace the screen which would cost you nearly 6000 bucks .better get a y510p i5 and a badass laptop cooler.


the problem is y510 is oos and not available :/ I mostly watch movies alone so viewing angles dont matter much to me. 
Anything better than this at 75K?
and what about 60K? Anything better than z510 at 60K?


----------



## GiMMiG (Sep 30, 2014)

I have been a silent observer on this thread since day 1. I was hoping to see if more people have been facing the same issues with the Y50 as I did. I I am probably the first person on this thread who has got a refund from Lenovo for the Y50 because it was Dead on Arrival. Also, there was some issue with my account on these forums such that I could not make any posts. Thanks to dashing.sujay for escalating it to the mods and getting the issue fixed. 

Without further delay, let me tell you guys about how you can check if you have the same issue  that I faced with my Y50 and how to check if you have the same issues. 

 1. Open chrome and open your favourite website. Now use the two finger scroll to scroll up and down a couple of times. Now use pinch to zoom to zoom in and out a couple of times. Keep doing this for some time. If after some time, you realize that two finger scroll results in zoom instead of scroll, you have found the issue. Now try typing something. Do all the keys work or is the laptop doing strange things? If strange things happen, you have the same issue that I had. I could resolve the issue by clicking Ctrl many times. The funny part is, I never clicked control key even once during the usage and yet the laptop behaves as if the control key was stuck? 

2. Another issue I faced was with backspace. Open notepad, start typing your favourite song. Once you are bored, just close the lid so they the laptop goes to sleep. Now open the lid and try erasing what you typed with backspace. If the backspace speed is very slow or the backspace starts printing characters instead of erasing text, you have found the second issue that I had. 

I was lucky that I accidently came across these issues on day one of my purchase itself. While Lenovo did refund the entire amount for the laptop, it took more than a month for the refund process to complete. 

Has anyone else been facing any major issues with the laptop like I did? If yes, I would recommend that you report the issue to Lenovo ASAP because DOA claim is only valid of you report the issue within the first week of purchase. If Lenovo gives you an option to repair the laptop, don't do it because it doesn't make sense repairing something that is only one week old. 

I really loved the Y50. I used it for a month while Lenovo was taking their own sweet time to send someone to my house to pick it up. I need a laptop but I won't be going for the Y50 because I am no longer confident about its durability. What's the point of spending 75k if the laptop is going to need repairs early in its life?


----------



## jakephilips (Sep 30, 2014)

hey all.. does anybody know a good usb hub i could buy which could support my xbox360 controller and mouse at the same time?? i borrowed a usb hub from a friend but while gaming the Xbox controller keeps disconnecting and reconnecting due to the high demand of the game. Brand suggestions would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## unuckfut (Oct 1, 2014)

Where can i find the IPS LCD Screen for this laptop if i decide to replace it from TN panel in future?


----------



## rishi_sethi (Oct 1, 2014)

jakephilips said:


> hey all.. does anybody know a good usb hub i could buy which could support my xbox360 controller and mouse at the same time?? i borrowed a usb hub from a friend but while gaming the Xbox controller keeps disconnecting and reconnecting due to the high demand of the game. Brand suggestions would be appreciated, thanks.



I have Enter 7 port usb hub with blue led lightings and individual switches for each. If bright lights are not a concern, it handles 2 xbox controllers, a wifi dongle, usb mouse, receiver of my wireless kb and a pen drive at the same time.
It also comes with a power adapter to connect to it for using external hard drives but I havent used it yet.
It has no model number mentioned but I picked it up from ebay for like 500 bucks.


----------



## jakephilips (Oct 1, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> I have Enter 7 port usb hub with blue led lightings and individual switches for each. If bright lights are not a concern, it handles 2 xbox controllers, a wifi dongle, usb mouse, receiver of my wireless kb and a pen drive at the same time.
> It also comes with a power adapter to connect to it for using external hard drives but I havent used it yet.
> It has no model number mentioned but I picked it up from ebay for like 500 bucks.



Hey bro.. thanks for the quick reply. Is the model u have ..Enter E-HP70 ,7 port USB Hub with external power supply?? Thanks again. ☺


----------



## rishi_sethi (Oct 1, 2014)

jakephilips said:


> Hey bro.. thanks for the quick reply. Is the model u have ..Enter E-HP70 ,7 port USB Hub with external power supply?? Thanks again. ☺



Yes, it is the same. I use it with my pc, 2 years and going strong!


----------



## jakephilips (Oct 1, 2014)

I will place the order ASAP! Will the hub work smoothly on the USB 2.0 port or will I hav to connect it always to my 3.0 port to get the best performance? Also, did u have to buy an external power adaptor or is it included with the package? If u got one wat are the adaptor specs? Thanks. ☺


----------



## ashikns (Oct 1, 2014)

jakephilips said:


> I will place the order ASAP! Will the hub work smoothly on the USB 2.0 port or will I hav to connect it always to my 3.0 port to get the best performance? Also, did u have to buy an external power adaptor or is it included with the package? If u got one wat are the adaptor specs? Thanks. ☺



This is a discussion thread for the Y50. General queries should go in the appropriate forum. If you want a USB hub to go with the Y50, Lenovo currently has an offer by which you can buy a Lenovo USB hub along with the Y50 for discounted prices.


----------



## jakephilips (Oct 1, 2014)

ashikns said:


> This is a discussion thread for the Y50. General queries should go in the appropriate forum. If you want a USB hub to go with the Y50, Lenovo currently has an offer by which you can buy a Lenovo USB hub along with the Y50 for discounted prices.



Apologies. End of discussion.


----------



## imakhya (Oct 1, 2014)

Guys i have accidentallly uninstalled the LENOVO SETTINGS software while uninstalling the regular bloatware of lenovo . So can anyone please send me the link where i can download the lenovo settings. The one it shows in windows app store is not working . So if any one can help .


----------



## Nancydig (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Just joined the forum in eagerness to know more 

Wanted to get quick reviews on this lappy.

Earlier I wanted to buy y510p and have finalized that but later i found that y50 is coming and so I put my decision on hold waiting for the new beast.

FYI,I am not a serious gamer I wanted this for development purpose so I can multitask smoothly between heavy apps without any lag issues,graphics card is not very much useful to me.

Now as I am figuring out Ultrabay has been removed and laptop battery has been placed internally so cannot be removed(there are times when there is a need to take out battery - say to cut all powers from the laptop OR carry an extra battery while travelling or getting it replaced with 6 cell) + always on USB feature is removed as well + removed the dvd writer though they are giving an external dvd writer.

Inspite that what I only like is they have upgraded to a much better i7 4710 HQ and are providing SSD which will atleast help somewhat in multitasking speed,also the look and feel has been made better.

As per the comments I doubt the laptop is good at its perfomance and screen display is worst,but wait I noticed lenovo has made a change and are now stating the screen as "FHD" on the dostore I am not sure what does they exactly mean by adding that.

In addition I heard wifi issues as well which indeed is a big decision maker for me.

There are also models availabe in Z series Z50(i7-4510U),I am now confused.

I will appreciate all of yours time spent providing valuable feedback based on the above post.

Thanks
Nancy


----------



## venkniralac (Oct 2, 2014)

the screen is of no difference only advertising is different


----------



## GoldenPheoniX (Oct 2, 2014)

hi to all,

i have a few question about the lenovo y50, though i had purchased this 4GB version one week back. 
any one know how to get the windows 8.1 oem setup files from the recovery disk, so tht i can make a clean install, 
i already taken a backup image of entire hdd with both acronics true image and with lenovo recovery tool, 
so any one know how to get the above one.


----------



## nrvpnchl (Oct 2, 2014)

GoldenPheoniX said:


> hi to all,
> 
> i have a few question about the lenovo y50, though i had purchased this 4GB version one week back.
> any one know how to get the windows 8.1 oem setup files from the recovery disk, so tht i can make a clean install,
> ...



I recommend you to do a clean install with official Microsoft image( you can get this from torrents and its completely legal). You can even make your own custom recovery image.

-Install Windows
-Install drivers
-Install your favorites apps
-Create a custom image using this command in command prompt: 
       recimg -CreateImage C:\Refreshimage

You can use this image by selecting 'Refresh' option in PC settings.


----------



## GoldenPheoniX (Oct 2, 2014)

nrvpnchl said:


> I recommend you to do a clean install with official Microsoft image( you can get this from torrents and its completely legal). You can even make your own custom recovery image.
> 
> -Install Windows
> -Install drivers
> ...




ok. got your point, but here am asking about the windows setup files , is really any setup files is there in the recovery?
 so tht i can make a bootable dvd and from tht i can make a clean install, 
so tht i wont be require any kind of thirdparty cracks to activate windows. 
by the way the windows key is not stamped outside the lenovo panels.
retail dvds wont accept oem keys. even i try to download directly from the msdn site.. its require a retail key not oem key


----------



## nrvpnchl (Oct 2, 2014)

GoldenPheoniX said:


> ok. got your point, but here am asking about the windows setup files , is really any setup files is there in the recovery?
> so tht i can make a bootable dvd and from tht i can make a clean install,
> so tht i wont be require any kind of thirdparty cracks to activate windows.
> by the way the windows key is not stamped outside the lenovo panels.
> retail dvds wont accept oem keys. even i try to download directly from the msdn site.. its require a retail key not oem key




You can get Windows ISO from torrent and it's not illegal as long as you use your own OEM key to activate Windows. Your key is stored in your BIOS and Windows will automatically detect it if you use the correct ISO.
Once again I'm taking about official Microsoft images not cracked one. You can use to install Windows.

note: while installing Windows, use the generic keys from Microsoft then after installation is it will detect your key and will activate Windows automatically.


----------



## GoldenPheoniX (Oct 2, 2014)

nrvpnchl said:


> You can get Windows ISO from torrent and it's not illegal as long as you use your own OEM key to activate Windows. Your key is stored in your BIOS and Windows will automatically detect it if you use the correct ISO.
> Once again I'm taking about official Microsoft images not cracked one. You can use to install Windows.
> 
> note: while installing Windows, use the generic keys from Microsoft then after installation is it will detect your key and will activate Windows automatically.



ok thnx for that... just one doubt how i can get the correct iso which u r talking... is there any system to check ? sorry if am asking too many questions....


----------



## nrvpnchl (Oct 2, 2014)

GoldenPheoniX said:


> ok thnx for that... just one doubt how i can get the correct iso which u r talking... is there any system to check ? sorry if am asking too many questions....




Check your 'Computer Properties' for your Windows SKU. It will be any one of this:
- Windows 8.1
- Windows 8.1 Single Language
- Windows 8.1 Pro

You can even use All-in-One ISO that contains all editions and you can select any one before installation.

 I still don't have my  laptop delivered so I don't know which edition is there in Y50.


----------



## GiMMiG (Oct 2, 2014)

GiMMiG said:


> I have been a silent observer on this thread since day 1. I was hoping to see if more people have been facing the same issues with the Y50 as I did. I I am probably the first person on this thread who has got a refund from Lenovo for the Y50 because it was Dead on Arrival. Also, there was some issue with my account on these forums such that I could not make any posts. Thanks to dashing.sujay for escalating it to the mods and getting the issue fixed.
> 
> Without further delay, let me tell you guys about how you can check if you have the same issue  that I faced with my Y50 and how to check if you have the same issues.
> 
> ...


Guys, sorry for reposting this. My Y50 had issues from day one of purchase. I got a refund from Lenovo for the same. Can you guys check your Y50 for the issues I have described above? Also, how many of you guys use the touchpad heavily for the Y50? I need a laptop urgently and thinking of buying the Y50 once again but I am not sure if it is durable enough to last 3-4 years.


----------



## vineetpratik (Oct 3, 2014)

GiMMiG said:


> Guys, sorry for reposting this. My Y50 had issues from day one of purchase. I got a refund from Lenovo for the same. Can you guys check your Y50 for the issues I have described above? Also, how many of you guys use the touchpad heavily for the Y50? I need a laptop urgently and thinking of buying the Y50 once again but I am not sure if it is durable enough to last 3-4 years.



I checked your issues , but in my case 2 finger scrooling and pinch to zoom woks fine , i tried for about 3 minutes.

However the other problem of slow repeat delay persists , and there are a few fixes for it 

1)Go to control panel >> Keyboard and reapply existing repeat delay settings , 

On googling I found that the problem is not limited to Y50 or Lenovo , its been reported on other laptops too.
 Just google "Keyboard Repeat  Delay are Reset after Sleep" and see the results 
there are a few apps too that can fix it , you can get them by googling...


----------



## panzer1 (Oct 3, 2014)

I lost a screw in the hinge area. And a friend also lost one. Guess screws loosen over time.


----------



## GiMMiG (Oct 3, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> I checked your issues , but in my case 2 finger scrooling and pinch to zoom woks fine , i tried for about 3 minutes.
> 
> However the other problem of slow repeat delay persists , and there are a few fixes for it
> 
> ...


You are right when you say that the backspace issue is not specific to Lenovo products. I went to another Lenovo store today and tried to reproduce the other issue with scroll and zoom on the Y50 they had on display. Guess what, I was able to reproduce this issue on their piece as well. There is a specific way to reproduce it. For example, open Flipkart.com. On the home page, do a long pinch zoom in and a zoom out. Keep doing this till you notice that your pinch zoom gesture and the zoom on the screen are not in sync. That is, the screen should be zooming in or out even when you have stopped doing anything on the touchpad. It's at this particular millisecond that you need to start doing two finger scroll. You will notice that two finger scroll results in zoom instead of scroll. I have become an expert at reproducing this issue. I have been able to reproduce this issue on 3 Y50 Laptops so far. I am sure I can reproduce it on your laptop as well and I am sure it's only specific to Lenovo Y50 because I tried to reproduce it on some Dell Laptops on display but in vain. 

Some people might say that there is a very low chance of getting this issue in normal usage. Guess what, I found this issue many times even while normal usage.

One more thing, does the 4GB version come with Kepler or Maxwell?


----------



## Nancydig (Oct 3, 2014)

Nancydig said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just joined the forum in eagerness to know more
> 
> ...



Any comments/Feedback Guys ?


----------



## GoldenPheoniX (Oct 4, 2014)

nrvpnchl said:


> Check your 'Computer Properties' for your Windows SKU. It will be any one of this:
> - Windows 8.1
> - Windows 8.1 Single Language
> - Windows 8.1 Pro
> ...



even i downloaded the all in one...  once i tried it i ill let you know..

by the way i am facing one issue seems to be a major one to me...

laptop freezes in programs when i try to open or it will take more time to load applications this issue is major while copying files from hdd to other media and vice versa..  and this win8.1 is laggy seems to be sometimes... 

this is the main reason of making a clean installation of windows am looking at so tht every partioons ill wipe out and keeping only 2 partions .  ... ITS WIN8.1 SINGLE LANGUAGE

- - - Updated - - -



Nancydig said:


> Any comments/Feedback Guys ?



screens are ok in my opinion. its better to have a look at the store by person then u can decide instead of seeing the comments videos go anfd have a look at the item u r self. so u r  a heavy user of which kind of programs...  replacing u r hdd with a good sdd is an option to do all multi tasking..

otherwise its better to stick with the same...


----------



## ayushtaneja (Oct 4, 2014)

Got myself y50 4gb for 74k from lenovo store chandigarh.... Really happy with tge purchase.... Just a slight query, the text is appearing slightly blurry in some menus. Any solution for the same?


----------



## rishi_sethi (Oct 4, 2014)

ayushtaneja said:


> Got myself y50 4gb for 74k from lenovo store chandigarh.... Really happy with tge purchase.... Just a slight query, the text is appearing slightly blurry in some menus. Any solution for the same?



Nice, I am buying it tomorrow 

For ur problem, right click on the application, application> properties> compatibility> "disable display scaling on high dpi settings"


----------



## GiMMiG (Oct 5, 2014)

I bought my second Y50 today. My first Y50 was dead on arrival. I got this one for 74K without the 2 year extended warranty. I have to send a DD of 999 rs to Lenovo and they will send me the extended warranty certificate along with a 1000 mAh portable charger. 

I am facing an issue with one key recovery. I created a recovery image on a brand new Dell 32GB pen drive. Just to make sure that the recovery image works, I tried to recover my partition using the recovery image from the pen drive but got a "divide by zero" error after which I kept getting the dreaded blue screen even after rebooting the laptop. The only way to fix this was to use the Nova key and recover my partition from the base image provided by Lenovo. 

What am I doing wrong? I am not sure if I will be allowed to create another recovery image from what I have read.


----------



## imakhya (Oct 5, 2014)

Can anyone please send me the link to lenovo settings that comes with this laptop. I tried but could not find any. So if any one can help.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Oct 6, 2014)

About to pull the trigger on y50 4gb/2gb version, i wanted to know about getting the extended warranty and accidental protection. And from where to buy the laptop in Mumbai to avail the warranty (free or paid). And any other laptop with similar power maxing 80k?


----------



## rishi_sethi (Oct 6, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> About to pull the trigger on y50 4gb/2gb version, i wanted to know about getting the extended warranty and accidental protection. And from where to buy the laptop in Mumbai to avail the warranty (free or paid). And any other laptop with similar power maxing 80k?



I bought mine yesterday, the 4gb version from lenovo store in delhi at 74000. It comes with 1 yr warranty and 1 year accidental protection.
Now I need to send a DD of rs 1099 to lenovo bangalore to get 2 years extended warranty and a lenovo powerbank of 10000 mAh.
Will do it soon.


and No, no other laptop with similar power even under 1 lakh.

P.S- I got the Chei-Mei display. contrary to popular belief, after calibration, it looks better than the auo one (Maybe i am a bit partial )
But it is no way a poor display, viewing angles suck but colors look good after calibration. Much better screen than my old laptop.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks a lot [MENTION=289390]rishi_sethi[/MENTION] !
From where did u buy it in delhi?
All lenovo stores (the do stores) offering 4gb variant for 74k?
Edit:
Please explain the warranty like this:
1st yr accidental
2nd yr against manufacturing defects
3rd yr against manufacturing defects
2nd and 3rd yr is extended?


----------



## rishi_sethi (Oct 6, 2014)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Thanks a lot rishi!
> From where did u buy it in delhi?
> All lenovo stores (the do stores) offering 4gb variant for 74k?



I contacted 6-7 lenovo stores including several at nehru place. Many gave a quote of 76k. 
I bought it from the one near my house at janakpuri district centre for 74k on cash. Got some shitty goodies too, like a cheap headphone, mouse, cleaning kit n keyboard guard.


----------



## agarwalmohit (Oct 7, 2014)

I bought my Y50 from Kolkata on 27th Sept, got it for 74k (no goodies).

Then they asked me to register at lenovopromo.net, which I did on 2nd Oct.

There website is showing 'For the offer ending on the 28th of September customers can register till the 10th of October 2014'

I have already registered and got a ticket number, but no notification as of yet. What can I do?

Tried calling on 08032467455, no one picks it up


----------



## rishi_sethi (Oct 7, 2014)

Any current Y50 owner, using any kind of Cooling pad or stand?

I need something to keep my laptop on while gaming, any suggestions?


----------



## avinashgietg (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Mohit ,

Myself avinash from kolkata. I have the same concern and also  tracking the ticket link is not working on lenovopromo.net. I will call lenovo support and will see if they can provide some update on our ticket. BTW, they usually take 3 weeks to do the needful. 


agarwalmohit said:


> I bought my Y50 from Kolkata on 27th Sept, got it for 74k (no goodies).
> 
> Then they asked me to register at lenovopromo.net, which I did on 2nd Oct.
> 
> ...


----------



## nitinvertigo (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi I also purchased mine on 1st october and the showroom guy himself registered my system for the extended warranty. He took the screenshot of the confirmation receipt and mailed me and told me to wait for 21 days for the confirmation mail from lenovo. He also told me to contact him if the confirmation doesn't come within 21 days


----------



## avinashgietg (Oct 8, 2014)

agarwalmohit said:


> I bought my Y50 from Kolkata on 27th Sept, got it for 74k (no goodies).
> 
> Then they asked me to register at lenovopromo.net, which I did on 2nd Oct.
> 
> ...



Hi Mohit,

I just called 08032467455 and quoted my ticket# and i was tolded that it has been confirmed on the 1st Oct. And i will be receiving an email from lenovo between 21st Oct to 26th Oct with my extended warantee certificate.


----------



## techbulb (Oct 8, 2014)

agarwalmohit said:


> I bought my Y50 from Kolkata on 27th Sept, got it for 74k (no goodies).
> 
> Then they asked me to register at lenovopromo.net, which I did on 2nd Oct.
> 
> ...


Extended warranty offer is from 28th September 2014 to 26th October 2014 with registration upto 15th November 2014 


LENOVO “DIWALI” OFFER TERMS & CONDITIONS 
These terms & conditions apply to the Lenovo “Diwali” Offer (“the Offer”) by Lenovo India Pvt Ltd. (“Lenovo” or “the Company”) to its end customer (“the customer”, “you”, “your”).
Please Read & Understand the Terms & conditions given below:

1)	The Lenovo DiwaliOffer provides the below offers for selected products purchased by end customers during the Offer Period.

1 Year additional warranty worth INR 1999 + power bank – worth INR 4599 (Pay INR 1999) (The above offer is applicable to Entry Level Products)
2 Year additional warranty worth INR 4499 + power bank – worth INR 4599 (Pay INR 1099) (The above offer is applicable to Mainstream and Premium Product.
2)	Offer Period:28th September 2014 to 26th October 2014(limited period offer). The Product needs to be purchased from Lenovo Business Partners in India within this offer period. The online registration for the extended warranty needs to be completed by 15th November 2014 on the offer website.

3)	The extended warranty coverage means 2 years extended CUSTOMER CARRY IN WARRANTY. The extended warranty shall commence from date of expiry of the one year LENOVO LIMITED WARRANTY applicable for the Product.

4)	The Lenovo CUSTOMER CARRY IN WARRANTY shall be governed by the terms and conditions provided along with the Product and / or available at www.lenovo.com/warranty.

5)	The Offer is applicable on selected products & MTM’s.

6)	For availing the Offer, eligible customers need to register in the online portal Lenovo Promo by agreeing to the terms and conditions of the Offer. The website shall be open for registration only during the Offer Period and no further claims shall be entertained beyond the Offer Period.

7)	For registration, you need to login your claim with the serial number of the Product purchased, your contact information and also upload the scanned copy of invoice, scanned copy of serial number which can be found on the outer box of the device.

8)	After successful completion of the registration process, the customer receives an automated registration mail along with a Ticket Number.A second Email intimation is sent out after validation of all documents. This includes the payment details for a valid registration, else a rejection letter is sent for invalid registrations stating the reason for rejection.

9)	Below are the TAT for the validation process.

The customer receives his warranty Extension Certificate Within 30 days of his registration ( Valid Registrations )
Customers are updated about the status of the registration (Valid / Invalid / WIP) within 2 working days of registration.
The warranty extension certificate is emailed to the customer within 14 working days of receiving the payment and the goodies are couriered to him within 7 working days of successful payment receipt.
After receiving the communication stating payment details, (for valid registrations) the customer has to send the DD or make an online payment within the next 7 days.
If the DD/Online payment is not received within 7 days the case is moved to WIP. The customer is given a maximum period of another 7 days to send the DD/Online failing which he registration is cancelled.
Once the above case is moved from WIP to valid, the customer receives his warranty extension within 2 weeks from the date the payment is received.
10) For Escalations, issues/information on delivery customer can contact the Customer Support help line/toll free number 1800 3000 9990 or send an Email to enquiry@lenovopromo.net

11)	The confirmation time for the Warranty Extension under the Diwali Offer would be maximum 3 weeks from the day of document validation.

12)	Lenovo will not entertain any direct enquiries from customer towards this offer. Queries need to be routed to the company’s Authorized Business Partners from whom the product has been purchased. In case of escalations please use the above given contact co - ordinates.

13)	Lenovo reserves the right to verify the sale at any point whenever Lenovo considers that there is any breach of the terms & conditions. In such cases Lenovo has the right to refuse / discontinue the benefit of this Offer.

14)	Lenovo reserves the right to cancel, change, modify or withdraw this promotion or its term and conditions without assigning any reason or giving any prior notice.

15)	Customers are not bound in any manner to participate in this Offer. All Products of Lenovo are also available without the Offer, at the regular prices.

16)	This Offer is NOT valid for any organizational purchases, educational institutes or special price clearance cases and also not valid for purchases made by company’s Business Partners, National Distributors or company’s Employees including their relatives and family members.

17)	Purchases made from online website www.thedostore.comare eligible to avail the Lenovo Diwalioffer.

18)	Flipkart Purchase – if a customer purchases a machine from WS Retail “only” then he will be eligible for Lenovo Diwali Offer.

19)	Amazon Purchase – If a customer purchases a machine from Rocky Marketing “only” then he will be eligible for Lenovo Diwali Offer.

20)	Purchases made from the Online Retail Website “Croma” are eligible to avail the Diwali offer.

21)	The offer is not applicable for purchases made from any other online websites apart from the ones mentioned above. Thus purchases from websites “Snapdeal, ShopClues, Ebay, Myntra, Jabong, Yupme etc. are not eligible under the offer.

22)	This Offer cannot be clubbed with any other end-customer offer run by Lenovo during the same / earlier period.

23)	No cash or credit alternatives will be offered.

24)	Lenovo accepts no responsibility whatsoever for any third party claims, consequential loss or indirect damage resulting from this offer. The maximum liability of Lenovo under Diwali Offer shall be limited to the cost of 2 years Diwali pack.

25)	This offer is valid only till the availability of the stock of Products.

26)	The decision of Lenovo, on any matters in relation to or arising from the Offer shall be final and binding.

27)	All disputes would be subject to jurisdiction of courts in Bangalore, Karnataka.

28)	To avail the offer the customer with valid registrations will have to make a payment of INR 1999/- OR INR 1099/-. Payment should made through Online or a DD draw in favor of “Kestone Integrated Marketing Services Pvt Ltd”.

29)	If a customer fails to send a DD/ Unique transaction ID of his Online Payment within 7 days then his registration is moved to WIP status. The customer is given a maximum buffer period of additional 7 days failing which the registration will be cancelled.

30)	The warranty extension under the above scenario will be emailed to the customer within 14 days of the payment receipt.

31)	The DD should be couriered to the following address within 7 days of receiving the email communication stating the payment details. 

Program Manager, Lenovo Promo Offer 
Kestone Integrated Marketing Services Pvt Ltd 
12/1 Palace cross road, Vasanthnagar 
Bangalore – 560020. Ph: +91 80 32467455. 

It is important to note that the customer must mention his Ticket Number, Serial Number and Mobile Number behind the DD.

32)	The visuals shown as a part of the offer are only indicative and may not be the actual representation of the product.

33)	Customers purchasing Products of the below mentioned series which are manufactured on or after 2014/01/01 (YYYY/MM/DD) are eligible to avail the Lenovo Diwali offer.

Products Eligible for the Offer (on select Series)

Z series 
a.	Z5070
b.	Z510
c.	Z500
Y series 
a.	Y5070
b.	Y510 P
G series 
a.	G5070
b.	G400 S Touch
c.	G4030
d.	G405
e.	G500 / G500 S
f.	G5030
g.	G5045
h.	G505 / G505 S
Yoga series 
a.	Yoga 2 13
Flex series 
a.	Flex 14
b.	Flex 2 14
c.	Flex 2 14D
d.	Flex 10
S series 
a.	S 510 P
b.	S 210 Touch

LYNX


----------



## Bigj (Oct 9, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> I bought mine yesterday, the 4gb version from lenovo store in delhi at 74000. It comes with 1 yr warranty and 1 year accidental protection.
> Now I need to send a DD of rs 1099 to lenovo bangalore to get 2 years extended warranty and a lenovo powerbank of 10000 mAh.
> Will do it soon.
> 
> ...




Bought mine from same area as u...same deal same goodies...dunno if same store or not...still dont have games to test the beast...all my data got lost with old pc...


----------



## nitinvertigo (Oct 9, 2014)

I registered my laptop on 1st of October and yesterday I got a mail saying that my documents are validated and I have to pay Rs1099 within 7 days or else my registration will be cancelled. But nowhere in this thread I saw anyone being asked for payment. Did anyone else get the same mail? If so can we send the DD thru speed post or only thru courier ?

- - - Updated - - -

Hey guys yesterday I updated my 4GB version Y 50's nvidia drivers and boy the performance leap was phenomenal!!! Now I can play watchdogs with ultra settings at constant 30fps avg(i felt it to be a lot smoother that before). Also many games like Crysis 3 and Battlefield 4 have become more smoother than before.

Does anyeone have any idea whether we can use gamestream on our gtx 860m??


----------



## rishi_sethi (Oct 9, 2014)

nitinvertigo said:


> I registered my laptop on 1st of October and yesterday I got a mail saying that my documents are validated and I have to pay Rs1099 within 7 days or else my registration will be cancelled. But nowhere in this thread I saw anyone being asked for payment. Did anyone else get the same mail? If so can we send the DD thru speed post or only thru courier ?



Laptops bought after 28 September will only get the extended warranty on paying 1099 dd. Plus you will get a lenovo 10000mAh power bank worth some 4000 which will be couriered to you once they receive your dd and encash it.


----------



## jakephilips (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey all I cnt believe I noticed this only now but my "Y"- key on the keypad has a crack on it! It becomes very visible wen im sitting in a dark room with the keypad lit. Will lenovo replace the key for me? Any suggestions??


----------



## nitinvertigo (Oct 12, 2014)

I am facing a strange issue. While checking my GPU info in GPU-Z, the Bandwidth section initially shows the correct value i.e. 80.2 but after sometime (10seconds) the value changes to unknown. Also under the sensors tab, all the values like core clock, temperature, load etc are zero. sometimes for 1 or 2 seconds the correct values are shown but then they again become zero. I am running driver 344.11. below are some screenshots.

View attachment 14866
View attachment 14867


----------



## GiMMiG (Oct 18, 2014)

jakephilips said:


> Hey all I cnt believe I noticed this only now but my "Y"- key on the keypad has a crack on it! It becomes very visible wen im sitting in a dark room with the keypad lit. Will lenovo replace the key for me? Any suggestions??



if your laptop is only a week old, don't waste a single minute. Call Lenovo and claim DOA and get a refund or a new piece. If you can't reach them through the phone, report the issue through their website so that you have it documented.

If your laptop is more than a week old, then the only option you have is to get it repaired or get the keyboard replaced.


----------



## seamon (Oct 18, 2014)

nitinvertigo said:


> I am facing a strange issue. While checking my GPU info in GPU-Z, the Bandwidth section initially shows the correct value i.e. 80.2 but after sometime (10seconds) the value changes to unknown. Also under the sensors tab, all the values like core clock, temperature, load etc are zero. sometimes for 1 or 2 seconds the correct values are shown but then they again become zero. I am running driver 344.11. below are some screenshots.
> 
> View attachment 14866
> View attachment 14867



You need to stress the GPU a little for it to remain in performance mode. Try playing a game in windowed mode and then check GPU Z


----------



## sanket_gupta96 (Oct 19, 2014)

Hello Guys,
I actually paid through online banking (Rs. 1099 that we have to pay for 3 yr extended warranty and power bank) . i got a mail from atomtech that my payment was successful but no mail from lenovo's side. Anyone here who paid through online banking please help.

Thanks !!!


----------



## ashikns (Oct 20, 2014)

imakhya said:


> Can anyone please send me the link to lenovo settings that comes with this laptop. I tried but could not find any. So if any one can help.



I bought the Y50 last week and faced this problem too. Basically the lenovo settings application that came preinstalled is a deprecated version, they have since replaced it with a metro app which you can search for in the windows store. Check here for more details.


----------



## Nancydig (Oct 20, 2014)

I heard few wifi issues in the machine,Any reviews on its wifi card?


----------



## rishi_sethi (Oct 20, 2014)

Nancydig said:


> I heard few wifi issues in the machine,Any reviews on its wifi card?



Wifi card is not the best wifi card you will get in a gaming laptop. I haven't faced any issues while normal browsing, youtubing etc.
But while gaming online on Fifa 15, there is a slight delay sometimes, like once or twice every hour when ping goes as high as 700ms when it is usually ~200ms for me. Used to happen with my pc's external wifi adapter too. But no such issue on my friend's alienware.

So if you game online religiously, you should be using an Ethernet cable anyways. 

I haven't had a dropped connection even once till now on this wifi card. Though the range sometimes bounce between 3 bars and 4 bars.


----------



## nitinvertigo (Oct 20, 2014)

sanket_gupta96 said:


> Hello Guys,
> I actually paid through online banking (Rs. 1099 that we have to pay for 3 yr extended warranty and power bank) . i got a mail from atomtech that my payment was successful but no mail from lenovo's side. Anyone here who paid through online banking please help.
> 
> Thanks !!!



Write a mail to Lenovo... They will respond in a day or 2. I paid through DD which they recieved the next day itself. But no confirmation mail for 5 days. Then I wrote a mail asking my payment status and then they responded that its successful.

After how many days of paying did you get the powerbank??

- - - Updated - - -



Nancydig said:


> I heard few wifi issues in the machine,Any reviews on its wifi card?



My wifi card is from Realtek.The range of the wifi card is way better than my brother's samsung laptop. Never faced any issues. Catches signal where my phone,tablet and another laptop do not. Satisified with the performance

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> You need to stress the GPU a little for it to remain in performance mode. Try playing a game in windowed mode and then check GPU Z



So After stressing only will it show correct info?? Never had any such problem with my previous laptops gpus: ati 4650 and nvidia 650m.


----------



## techbulb (Oct 20, 2014)

should i get y50 for 76k
wat is the lowest people r buying it for
this is lowest seller is giving, should i try for more bargain.


----------



## sanket_gupta96 (Oct 21, 2014)

nitinvertigo said:


> Write a mail to Lenovo... They will respond in a day or 2. I paid through DD which they recieved the next day itself. But no confirmation mail for 5 days. Then I wrote a mail asking my payment status and then they responded that its successful.
> 
> After how many days of paying did you get the powerbank??



Hey, I paid on 11th and no confirmation mail from lenovo's side yet. I even mailed them regarding this but no reply from their side. Have you got your powerbank?


----------



## rishi_sethi (Oct 21, 2014)

For those still pondering over whether to get 2gb version or 4gb version, Bethesda has released a statement regarding it's latest game Evil Within that atleast 4gb vRam is required to play the game the way it is meant to be.

So I guess that should clear all doubts regarding the future games, whether they would utilize more than 2gb ram or not. Better to buy a 4gb version only because REMEMBER, you can update ram, screen , hdd later but vRam cannot be upgraded


----------



## amanece2008 (Oct 21, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> For those still pondering over whether to get 2gb version or 4gb version, Bethesda has released a statement regarding it's latest game Evil Within that atleast 4gb vRam is required to play the game the way it is meant to be.
> 
> So I guess that should clear all doubts regarding the future games, whether they would utilize more than 2gb ram or not. Better to buy a 4gb version only because REMEMBER, you can update ram, screen , hdd later but vRam cannot be upgraded



have you played that game?
i have downloaded and played that one..
the game is a ported version from console...it's aspect ration is not 16:9,,you will get black borders up and down the screen.
also the fps is locked to 30,,you can't get pass it (locked due to porting..),,gameplay is good but the graphics isn't..
IF YOU HAVE GOT UHD DISPLAY ,,AND YOU WANT TO PLAY GAME @4K ..THEN 4GB IS FEASIBLE.. OTHERWISE 99.5% GAMES REQUIRE 1GB-2GB GFX CARD...
IF THE DEVELOPER SAYS IT NEED 4GB OR+ CARD THEN I WOULD SAY THE GAME IS'NT OPTIMIZED OR BADLY CODED..
ALSO UPDATE GRAPHICS CARD DRIVER REGULARLY TO GET THE MOST OF THE GRAPHICS CARD..
FOR THE BUYERS I WOULD SAY "GET THE 4GB ONE CAUSE THE PRICE HAS DROPPED NOW AND AT LEAST YOU CAN BOAST ABOUT THE EXTRA 2GB(more or less useless memory)


----------



## rishi_sethi (Oct 22, 2014)

amanece2008 said:


> have you played that game?
> i have downloaded and played that one..
> the game is a ported version from console...it's aspect ration is not 16:9,,you will get black borders up and down the screen.
> also the fps is locked to 30,,you can't get pass it (locked due to porting..),,gameplay is good but the graphics isn't..
> ...



There is a way to get rid of those black borders. Also watchdog needed more than 2gb vram too I guess.


----------



## Simplon (Oct 22, 2014)

Bought Lenovo Y50 4GB variant for 75K. It has got  Chei-Mei display. Awesome sound. Uninstalling all the bloatware right now! Partitioned the HDD using Promethius guide.


----------



## nitinvertigo (Oct 22, 2014)

sanket_gupta96 said:


> Hey, I paid on 11th and no confirmation mail from lenovo's side yet. I even mailed them regarding this but no reply from their side. Have you got your powerbank?





rest assured they will respond. Today I got the official mail from Lenovo regarding my successful payment. I also sent them the DD on 11th. You can check yor status on lenovopromo.net with your ticket number. If it shows valid then you are fine. Also try to call them on the number given in the first mail they sent. Mostly it wont work but sometimes it does. 

I did not get the powerbank yet. In the mail they mentioned that it might take 12 more days for the powerbank.


----------



## Simplon (Oct 22, 2014)

Friends! For those who are unaware, we can also pay the 1099/- amount online as well. You will get the online payment link in the confirmation / validation mail after your uploaded docs are validated. So why waste DD commission, postage charges etc. You will get payment successful mail immediately as well.

Note: Very few popular banks in Net banking option. (No SBI,ICICI,ING). But you can pay through your Maestro, Cirrus, Mastercard debitcards.


----------



## amanece2008 (Oct 22, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> There is a way to get rid of those black borders. Also watchdog needed more than 2gb vram too I guess.



yup there is
tried and got stress in my eyes within 2-3 mins..
basically to increase the aspect ratio just zoom the portion of the screen to fit in the screen,,
i did and already told what the result was..suggest you to atleast try & play that game..
ABOUT WATCHDOGS.. THEY SAY IT NEEDS 2GB+ ,,I WAS PLAYING THE GAME @ ALMOST ULTRA (HIGH<SETTINGS<ULTRA),,WAS GETTING ~35+ FPS...DON'T KNOW IF EXTRA 2GB VRAM CAN GET THAT FPS BETTER OR NOT...SHOULD ASK WHO HAS PLAYED ON HIS 4GB VARIANT...


----------



## seamon (Oct 23, 2014)

amanece2008 said:


> yup there is
> tried and got stress in my eyes within 2-3 mins..
> basically to increase the aspect ratio just zoom the portion of the screen to fit in the screen,,
> i did and already told what the result was..suggest you to atleast try & play that game..
> ABOUT WATCHDOGS.. THEY SAY IT NEEDS 2GB+ ,,I WAS PLAYING THE GAME @ ALMOST ULTRA (HIGH<SETTINGS<ULTRA),,WAS GETTING ~35+ FPS...DON'T KNOW IF EXTRA 2GB VRAM CAN GET THAT FPS BETTER OR NOT...SHOULD ASK WHO HAS PLAYED ON HIS 4GB VARIANT...



If you have the 2 GB version and want to see the difference between 4 GB and 2 GB then go to Options----->Display(1st option) and then change Textures to Ultra. 
This setting will not reduce your FPS but instead do something much more heinous. Compare High and Ultra Textures too.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 23, 2014)

Simplon said:


> Friends! For those who are unaware, we can also pay the 1099/- amount online as well. You will get the online payment link in the confirmation / validation mail after your uploaded docs are validated. So why waste DD commission, postage charges etc. You will get payment successful mail immediately as well.
> 
> Note: Very few popular banks in Net banking option. (No SBI,ICICI,ING). But you can pay through your Maestro, Cirrus, Mastercard debitcards.



this offer still available?? i cant find it


----------



## Simplon (Oct 23, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> this offer still available?? i cant find it



Yes! Check lenovopromo.net. 
Offer Period:28th September 2014 to 26th October 2014(limited period offer). The Product needs to be purchased from Lenovo Business Partners in India within this offer period. The online registration for the extended warranty needs to be completed by 15th November 2014 on the offer website.


----------



## techbulb (Oct 23, 2014)

Simplon said:


> Bought Lenovo Y50 4GB variant for 75K. It has got  Chei-Mei display. Awesome sound. Uninstalling all the bloatware right now! Partitioned the HDD using Promethius guide.


got Y50 today can't seem to find the Promethius guide can some one give me a link.
suggest some good softwares that i should install.


----------



## amanece2008 (Oct 24, 2014)

seamon said:


> if you have the 2 gb version and want to see the difference between 4 gb and 2 gb then go to options----->display(1st option) and then change textures to ultra.
> This setting will not reduce your fps but instead do something much more heinous. Compare high and ultra textures too.



what are you comparing watch dogs or evil within?
Evil within graphics are dumb..i must say ..on pc


----------



## seamon (Oct 24, 2014)

amanece2008 said:


> what are you comparing watch dogs or evil within?
> Evil within graphics are dumb..i must say ..on pc



Watch_Dogs.


----------



## amanece2008 (Oct 24, 2014)

seamon said:


> if you have the 2 gb version and want to see the difference between 4 gb and 2 gb then go to options----->display(1st option) and then change textures to ultra.
> This setting will not reduce your fps but instead do something much more heinous. Compare high and ultra textures too.



checked watch dogs..
Says 2gb card reqd @ medium texture & 3gb card @ ultra..
Fps is same in both the cases//


----------



## seamon (Oct 24, 2014)

amanece2008 said:


> checked watch dogs..
> Says 2gb card reqd @ medium texture & 3gb card @ ultra..
> Fps is same in both the cases//



Told ya! FPS remains same in both cases. However, you must be experiencing huge lag every 30 secs or so. This happens when the vRAM is cleared to put in more textures which serves as a bottleneck.


----------



## Nancydig (Oct 24, 2014)

can anyone please let me know what wifi card is coming with 4GB version?

I will appreciate if someone can take screenshot and share here for better understanding of the wifi model.

It can be viewed on device manager under Network Adapters,Steps->Intel® Wi-Fi Products â€” Identify Your Intel Wireless Adapter and Driver Version Number


----------



## rishi_sethi (Oct 24, 2014)

Nancydig said:


> can anyone please let me know what wifi card is coming with 4GB version?
> 
> I will appreciate if someone can take screenshot and share here for better understanding of the wifi model.
> 
> It can be viewed on device manager under Network Adapters,Steps->Intel® Wi-Fi Products â€” Identify Your Intel Wireless Adapter and Driver Version Number



Mine is the Realtek rtl8723be. Y50 4gb version.


----------



## Nancydig (Oct 24, 2014)

Nancydig said:


> can anyone please let me know what wifi card is coming with 4GB version?
> 
> I will appreciate if someone can take screenshot and share here for better understanding of the wifi model.
> 
> It can be viewed on device manager under Network Adapters,Steps->Intel® Wi-Fi Products â€” Identify Your Intel Wireless Adapter and Driver Version Number





rishi_sethi said:


> Mine is the Realtek rtl8723be. Y50 4gb version.



Thanks,Can anyone confirm if its same for everyone?screenshots will be appreciated.


----------



## Simplon (Oct 24, 2014)

techbulb said:


> got Y50 today can't seem to find the Promethius guide can some one give me a link.
> suggest some good softwares that i should install.



You can find it in this very thread in page 12. Else here's the link anyway.Disk Partitioning Stock Y510P Setup - Easy Way - Lenovo Community

Also read subsequent pages 13,.. for few clarifications by promethius.

- - - Updated - - -



Nancydig said:


> Thanks,Can anyone confirm if its same for everyone?screenshots will be appreciated.



Yes! Its the Realtek one in mine as well.


----------



## techbulb (Oct 25, 2014)

Simplon said:


> You can find it in this very thread in page 12. Else here's the link anyway.Disk Partitioning Stock Y510P Setup - Easy Way - Lenovo Community
> 
> Also read subsequent pages 13,.. for few clarifications by promethius.
> 
> ...


here screenshot
of my device manager *i62.tinypic.com/2whnspe.jpg
thanks for the partition guide can you help me optimize my laptop because its not performing as fast startup time is over 1 min and can you tell some useful softwares i should install and which softwares should i remove(bloatware). this my first personally bought laptop last laptop was my dads old laptop and before a desktop.


----------



## vineetpratik (Oct 25, 2014)

Got my extended warranty a week ago after making lot of calls to retailer , then area manager , then zonal head...! took about a month or so .
I purchased it on 14th August


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 25, 2014)

guys you all please post the prices you purchased it for i am currently getting the least at 73k i thought in diwali prices would go as low to 68-69k but they didnt


----------



## techbulb (Oct 25, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> guys you all please post the prices you purchased it for i am currently getting the least at 73k i thought in diwali prices would go as low to 68-69k but they didnt


73k is a good price i have seen as low as 74k in this forum i bought it for 75k


----------



## little (Oct 25, 2014)

I got my warranty extended till 2017. I purchased it on 20th Aug 2014.


----------



## GiMMiG (Oct 25, 2014)

Guys, 

I need your help. 

I feel that my laptop runs pretty warm under normal usage. I checked the temperature using core temp and it ranges between 45c to 61c. Also, the WSAD keys and the area just where the keyboard ends is pretty warm too. Is this normal? Should I be worried?


----------



## Nancydig (Oct 25, 2014)

Nancydig said:


> can anyone please let me know what wifi card is coming with 4GB version?
> 
> I will appreciate if someone can take screenshot and share here for better understanding of the wifi model.
> 
> It can be viewed on device manager under Network Adapters,Steps->Intel® Wi-Fi Products â€” Identify Your Intel Wireless Adapter and Driver Version Number





rishi_sethi said:


> Mine is the Realtek rtl8723be. Y50 4gb version.





Nancydig said:


> Thanks,Can anyone confirm if its same for everyone?screenshots will be appreciated.





Simplon said:


> Yes! Its the Realtek one in mine as well.





techbulb said:


> here screenshot
> of my device manager *i62.tinypic.com/2whnspe.jpg



Thanks.

It looks we are not getting the same version of wifi card.

while [MENTION=289390]rishi_sethi[/MENTION] & [MENTION=292141]Simplon[/MENTION] have got the Realtek rtl8723be wireless card,it seems [MENTION=127379]techbulb[/MENTION] have got a different wifi Qualcomm Atheros AR956x
 [MENTION=127379]techbulb[/MENTION] to better understand,can you please confirm when & where did you purchase the notebook and of its 4gb or 2gb version,if possible please give your notebook part number that starts with "5"(latest available in India is 59-431090)

Also i request everybody to please his/her wifi card as well and suggest your thoughts here.Thanks


----------



## amey2606 (Oct 25, 2014)

Nancydig said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It looks we are not getting the same version of wifi card.
> 
> ...



I have the 2gb Y50 with Qualcomm Atheros card. 
Y50 59-428436


----------



## GiMMiG (Oct 26, 2014)

GiMMiG said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need your help.
> 
> I feel that my laptop runs pretty warm under normal usage. I checked the temperature using core temp and it ranges between 45c to 61c. Also, the WSAD keys and the area just where the keyboard ends is pretty warm too. Is this normal? Should I be worried?



Guys, can anyone check and let me know if this is the temp you are getting on your laptop as well? I am getting 60c while transfering files from hdd, listening to some music and browsing the internet at the same time. Is this normal?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 26, 2014)

techbulb said:


> 73k is a good price i have seen as low as 74k in this forum i bought it for 75k


bro you are from jaipur too,you got from showroom??


----------



## techbulb (Oct 26, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> bro you are from jaipur too,you got from showroom??


ya were did you got it & for how much

- - - Updated - - -



Nancydig said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It looks we are not getting the same version of wifi card.
> 
> ...


i bought it from jaipur & on 23rd oct (59-431090) 4gb version
i think its random some y50s have realtek & some have atheros lenovo consideres both of them as equal i think.

- - - Updated - - -



techbulb said:


> here screenshot
> of my device manager *i62.tinypic.com/2whnspe.jpg
> thanks for the partition guide can you help me optimize my laptop because its not performing as fast startup time is over 1 min and can you tell some useful softwares i should install and which softwares should i remove(bloatware). this my first personally bought laptop last laptop was my dads old laptop and before a desktop.



can someone help me with my above issue can someone suggest sofware for temp monitering and frame rate monitering when laying games

- - - Updated - - -

when i press a key on my laptops keyboard keys around it also moves down(not as much as the pressed key & without registering) is that normal with y50s keyboard.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Oct 26, 2014)

Played Far cry 3 at 1080p with ultra settings for 2 hours, smooth gameplay.
The GPU temp is 70-71 degrees while cpu's is 68 approx.

This much temp is okayish right?
Or any tips to reduce it ?


----------



## seamon (Oct 26, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> Played Far cry 3 at 1080p with ultra settings for 2 hours, smooth gameplay.
> The GPU temp is 70-71 degrees while cpu's is 68 approx.
> 
> This much temp is okayish right?
> Or any tips to reduce it ?



Sprinkle the laptop with cold water to lower temps. Works everytime.


On a more serious note: Those temps are far from even "warm".


----------



## techbulb (Oct 27, 2014)

i used "should i remove it" and "revo" to remove unwanted programs and added some of my own here is a screenshot of my programs *i.imgur.com/Qtmo8lA.jpg?1
if i have removed which would have been useful please tell me and any third party too my main use for this laptop is gaming & offce use


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 27, 2014)

techbulb said:


> i used "should i remove it" and "revo" to remove unwanted programs and added some of my own here is a screenshot of my programs *i.imgur.com/Qtmo8lA.jpg?1
> if i have removed which would have been useful please tell me and any third party too my main use for this laptop is gaming & offce use


Remove Adobe Reader bloat, install Sumatra PDF or Foxit PDF. Even Google Chrome can open PDF files.


----------



## techbulb (Oct 27, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Remove Adobe Reader bloat, install Sumatra PDF or Foxit PDF. Even Google Chrome can open PDF files.



i can't open pdf forms or sign them using sumatra pdf
any other suggestions


----------



## gscs (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi guys! I am getting the Y50 for INR 77600 along with the usual accessories. (bag, lenovo headphones, mouse) Is this price fair or I should haggle a bit? Also, since this is my first laptop purchase I wanted to know how long will this thing last? I will be using this for programming, browsing the web and some casual gaming.


----------



## nrvpnchl (Oct 27, 2014)

GiMMiG said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need your help.
> 
> I feel that my laptop runs pretty warm under normal usage. I checked the temperature using core temp and it ranges between 45c to 61c. Also, the WSAD keys and the area just where the keyboard ends is pretty warm too. Is this normal? Should I be worried?



I'm facing same  problem, GPU core stays below 70C but laptop feel much warm. Can't even touch bottom part of laptop. I don't know if it's normal or not because it's my first laptop.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Oct 27, 2014)

nrvpnchl said:


> I'm facing same  problem, GPU core stays below 70C but laptop feel much warm. Can't even touch bottom part of laptop. I don't know if it's normal or not because it's my first laptop.




My laptop runs ice cold when browsing and playing music.

and gets little warm while playing games, but bottom part is not that hot, it's just the area near speakers and WASD keys.

Make sure you are running apps like chrome, wmp etc with integrated processor(Default) and not the nvidia one, if you dont require it's use.


----------



## techbulb (Oct 27, 2014)

guys i got a keyboard protector film as acessories with my laptop should i put it on do these things work


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Oct 28, 2014)

gscs said:


> Hi guys! I am getting the Y50 for INR 77600 along with the usual accessories. (bag, lenovo headphones, mouse) Is this price fair or I should haggle a bit? Also, since this is my first laptop purchase I wanted to know how long will this thing last? I will be using this for programming, browsing the web and some casual gaming.


72000 would be a better price for 4 GB variant with usual accessories. Try contacting a distributer directly and you can get it at 60k


----------



## techbulb (Oct 28, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Remove Adobe Reader bloat, install Sumatra PDF or Foxit PDF. Even Google Chrome can open PDF files.


installed pdf xchange viewer instead of adobe


----------



## Nancydig (Oct 28, 2014)

Nancydig said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It looks we are not getting the same version of wifi card.
> 
> ...





amey2606 said:


> I have the 2gb Y50 with Qualcomm Atheros card.
> Y50 59-428436





techbulb said:


> i bought it from jaipur & on 23rd oct (59-431090) 4gb version
> i think its random some y50s have realtek & some have atheros lenovo consideres both of them as equal i think.




Thanks, I tried to contact Lenovo technical team regarding the same but they have no clue on what wifi card are being installed in them.

anybody with good knowledge over wifi cards can throw some light on this?

Also i request everybody to please check his/her wifi card as well,your thoughts are always welcome.I appreciate all your efforts here.


----------



## H_Dogg (Oct 29, 2014)

I've got the 4GB one and have the crappy atheros card.
Model: 59431090


----------



## GoldenPheoniX (Oct 30, 2014)

hello guys,,

just a question any one downgraded from windows 8.1 to win 7? 
if some one did please need a guide.. tried all the possible way couldn't make it  ...

- - - Updated - - -



H_Dogg said:


> I've got the 4GB one and have the crappy atheros card.
> Model: 59431090



min is realtek seems to be so many variants


----------



## amanece2008 (Oct 30, 2014)

GoldenPheoniX said:


> hello guys,,
> 
> just a question any one downgraded from windows 8.1 to win 7?
> if some one did please need a guide.. tried all the possible way couldn't make it  ...
> ...



yes i did..
but you will loose your okr..
performance was better than 8.1...but after some days of usage i clean installed windows 8.1 and it was far better than the factory made/customized(craps..bloatwares) by lenovo...


----------



## imakhya (Oct 31, 2014)

amanece2008 said:


> yes i did..
> but you will loose your okr..
> performance was better than 8.1...but after some days of usage i clean installed windows 8.1 and it was far better than the factory made/customized(craps..bloatwares) by lenovo...



Do You  have the lenovo settings software provided by lenovo ?


----------



## gscs (Nov 1, 2014)

I registered my laptop on lenovopromo.net and also uploaded the scanned invoice copy and serial number 2 days ago but I haven't received any confirmation mail till now. Checked the spam folder as well. Should I send the 1099 rupees by courier or ask them to do something about the email?


----------



## amanece2008 (Nov 1, 2014)

imakhya said:


> do you  have the lenovo settings software provided by lenovo ?



what software?


----------



## imakhya (Nov 1, 2014)

amanece2008 said:


> what software?



There is a LENOVO SETTINGS software present in the system. That


----------



## nrvpnchl (Nov 1, 2014)

imakhya said:


> Do You  have the lenovo settings software provided by lenovo ?



Lenovo Settings app for Windows in the Windows Store


----------



## rishi_sethi (Nov 1, 2014)

gscs said:


> I registered my laptop on lenovopromo.net and also uploaded the scanned invoice copy and serial number 2 days ago but I haven't received any confirmation mail till now. Checked the spam folder as well. Should I send the 1099 rupees by courier or ask them to do something about the email?



They are lazy asses. You can do either. If you don't want to pay via DD, wait for their confirmation mail for a week. You can pay via CC, DC or net banking too online. They will give you a link.
Else you can courier them the DD, they will take around 20-22 days from the time you register to acknowledge that they have received your money via dd and will take another 12 days to send powerbank.


----------



## imakhya (Nov 1, 2014)

nrvpnchl said:


> Lenovo Settings app for Windows in the Windows Store



Thanks but this is a windows app , This is not the one present in the Laptop , that doesnot require windows store . U can find that software in the lenovo folder in programfiles .


----------



## amanece2008 (Nov 4, 2014)

used the laptop for a while...3 months and counting...
initially it came with a lot of bloatware and the performance was not up to mark...so clean installed windows 8.1 pro (genuine cause i activated using the key...rtm version default key works on pro also.. ),,,though tested windows 7 also...performance improved by a lot...+ i have found a way to clean install with okr working..(97gb c: drive + 816gb d: drive..)...
also changed the display...the default screen is really bad...really very very bad,,,
now this laptop feels great..
IF ANY ONE NEED ANY HELP PLZZ QUOTE THIS COMMENT AND ASK YOUR DOUBTS!!


----------



## imakhya (Nov 5, 2014)

amanece2008 said:


> used the laptop for a while...3 months and counting...
> initially it came with a lot of bloatware and the performance was not up to mark...so clean installed windows 8.1 pro (genuine cause i activated using the key...rtm version default key works on pro also.. ),,,though tested windows 7 also...performance improved by a lot...+ i have found a way to clean install with okr working..(97gb c: drive + 816gb d: drive..)...
> also changed the display...the default screen is really bad...really very very bad,,,
> now this laptop feels great..
> IF ANY ONE NEED ANY HELP PLZZ QUOTE THIS COMMENT AND ASK YOUR DOUBTS!!



Do U Know where to get the Lenovo Settings Software present in this Laptop, Not the microsoft app, The one that came with Laptop


----------



## amanece2008 (Nov 5, 2014)

imakhya said:


> Do U Know where to get the Lenovo Settings Software present in this Laptop, Not the microsoft app, The one that came with Laptop



already told you!!
don't know...


----------



## DJ90 (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi,
I am planning a to but y50 within a couple of weeks. I live in Bangalore (Koramangala area). Those of you who have bought your y50 from bangalore please help me by letting know the price u bought it for and the store name. I inquired at a nearby lenovo exclusive store but they have their price fixed at 79,990/-. I read a while  back that Jakephilips bought it from midland enterprises, koramangala at 74500/-.
Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## jakephilips (Nov 12, 2014)

Dude.. u should probably be able to get the laptop for under 73k now. Contact midland and ask them.
i have been using the laptop for just about 2 months now...no serious issues except that i am experiencing video stuttering. Its quite irritating. Anybody else facing the same issue??


----------



## amanece2008 (Nov 12, 2014)

jakephilips said:


> Dude.. u should probably be able to get the laptop for under 73k now. Contact midland and ask them.
> i have been using the laptop for just about 2 months now...no serious issues except that i am experiencing video stuttering. Its quite irritating. Anybody else facing the same issue??



i had this problem with audio..like playing music...try changing the power settings to high perdormance...
i have clean installed windows 8.1 and i don't have any problem now...

- - - Updated - - -



jakephilips said:


> Dude.. u should probably be able to get the laptop for under 73k now. Contact midland and ask them.
> i have been using the laptop for just about 2 months now...no serious issues except that i am experiencing video stuttering. Its quite irritating. Anybody else facing the same issue??



i had this problem with audio..like playing music...try changing the power settings to high perdormance...
i have clean installed windows 8.1 and i don't have any problem now...


----------



## H_Dogg (Nov 14, 2014)

I put in an SSD day zero, that made everything smooth. The stock HDD is a mess. It is now in my PS3. Games really benefit from the 8GB NAND. 
I would recommend an SSD to anyone who doesn't need a lot of space.
The stock HDD causes stuttering in games as well, no firsthand experience with that though.


----------



## nitinvertigo (Nov 14, 2014)

amanece2008 said:


> used the laptop for a while...3 months and counting...
> initially it came with a lot of bloatware and the performance was not up to mark...so clean installed windows 8.1 pro (genuine cause i activated using the key...rtm version default key works on pro also.. ),,,though tested windows 7 also...performance improved by a lot...+ i have found a way to clean install with okr working..(97gb c: drive + 816gb d: drive..)...
> also changed the display...the default screen is really bad...really very very bad,,,
> now this laptop feels great..
> IF ANY ONE NEED ANY HELP PLZZ QUOTE THIS COMMENT AND ASK YOUR DOUBTS!!



How did you get the okr after clean install? And how much improvement is there after clean install? For example how much time does it take to shutdown? Because that's the only issue with mine. Starts within 10 secs but shutdown smetimes takes 1min.

- - - Updated - - -

For people facing video/audio stuttering, just remove indexing from c drive. Also disable hibrenation if not using. Helped me a lot. Also use SM player as there is no stuttering in that.


----------



## amanece2008 (Nov 15, 2014)

H_Dogg said:


> I put in an SSD day zero, that made everything smooth. The stock HDD is a mess. It is now in my PS3. Games really benefit from the 8GB NAND.
> I would recommend an SSD to anyone who doesn't need a lot of space.
> The stock HDD causes stuttering in games as well, no firsthand experience with that though.


display is more troublesome than hdd...(as i have already clean installed windows thus no stuttering of audio)
also now a days game size are becoming larger and larger day by day..(almost 35+gb..),,thus small ssd like 128/256gb can't be enough..while 512gb or itb ssd price are way too high...
i have replaced the display(the stock one is really horrible..),,,and i am happy...

- - - Updated - - -



nitinvertigo said:


> How did you get the okr after clean install? And how much improvement is there after clean install? For example how much time does it take to shutdown? Because that's the only issue with mine. Starts within 10 secs but shutdown smetimes takes 1min.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> For people facing video/audio stuttering, just remove indexing from c drive. Also disable hibrenation if not using. Helped me a lot. Also use SM player as there is no stuttering in that.


you have to prepare A WINDOWS 8.1 RTM/PRO DVD...(U MAY USE TORRENT AND THEN ACTIVATE IT BY YOUR PRODUCT OEM KEY ,,THUS WINDOWS BECOME GENUINE.. MAKE SURE THE DVD IS MADE UEFI BOOTABLE NOT LEGACY..
DO THIS FIRST AND REPLY I WILL THEN TELL YOU THE NEXT SECRET STEP...
P.S THE SHUT DOWN IS ALMOST HE SAME ..~35-40SEC..TURN ON 12-15SEC,,,THE CLEAN INSTALLATION MAKES THIS QUITE YOUR PERSONALLY CUSTOMIZED OS


----------



## Dr. House (Nov 17, 2014)

What is the best price of latest Y50 (59-431090) model in nehru place, delhi?

- - - Updated - - -

68,690 is the price of amazon.in


----------



## nitinvertigo (Nov 17, 2014)

amanece2008 said:


> you have to prepare A WINDOWS 8.1 RTM/PRO DVD...(U MAY USE TORRENT AND THEN ACTIVATE IT BY YOUR PRODUCT OEM KEY ,,THUS WINDOWS BECOME GENUINE.. MAKE SURE THE DVD IS MADE UEFI BOOTABLE NOT LEGACY..
> DO THIS FIRST AND REPLY I WILL THEN TELL YOU THE NEXT SECRET STEP...
> P.S THE SHUT DOWN IS ALMOST HE SAME ..~35-40SEC..TURN ON 12-15SEC,,,THE CLEAN INSTALLATION MAKES THIS QUITE YOUR PERSONALLY CUSTOMIZED OS




I have an original Windows 8.1 pro DVD.  I guess it should be UEFI bootable. Also can you please tell whether you have  installed the lenovo apps after clean install ? I agree most of them are crap but some like the lenovo settings and energy manger are good. Also the dolby home theatre is awesome.


----------



## sandeepraut (Nov 18, 2014)

i have replaced the display(the stock one is really horrible..),,,and i am happy...
 [MENTION=296717]amanece2008[/MENTION]  How did you replace the display ... and which new one you installed ... and what are the charges.


----------



## interceptor47 (Nov 18, 2014)

Does anyone know the contact details of zonal head of Bangalore region? 

I'm not getting any response from the Lenovo Promo team on the status of my extended warranty - it's been almost 2 months since I submitted my documents.


----------



## amanece2008 (Nov 18, 2014)

nitinvertigo said:


> I have an original Windows 8.1 pro DVD.  I guess it should be UEFI bootable. Also can you please tell whether you have  installed the lenovo apps after clean install ? I agree most of them are crap but some like the lenovo settings and energy manger are good. Also the dolby home theatre is awesome.



yes i know some apps like you mentioned above are good...i have also installed those apps after clean installation..
you said u have 8.1 pro dvd(genuine?!!),,,so you would not need to extract the win key from your bios..
also after the secret step you would have windows partition ~98gb and the rest space ~811gb as lenovo partition ,,,19.4gb recovery partition...but after partitioning you may break the okr...so i don't suggest you to do partition..
P.S i was telling you the partition size cause the default partition by lenovo is ("windows partition 850+gb and 28gb lenovo partition.....MOST DUMB STYLE PARTITION BY DEFAULT..).

- - - Updated - - -



sandeepraut said:


> i have replaced the display(the stock one is really horrible..),,,and i am happy...
> [MENTION=296717]amanece2008[/MENTION]  How did you replace the display ... and which new one you installed ... and what are the charges.



i had ordered from aliexpress ~cost me around 8000,,but you may get it ~7200-7500 also..
you may find all the relevant details @
*goo.gl/NbxMqQ


----------



## nitinvertigo (Nov 18, 2014)

amanece2008 said:


> yes i know some apps like you mentioned above are good...i have also installed those apps after clean installation..
> you said u have 8.1 pro dvd(genuine?!!),,,so you would not need to extract the win key from your bios..
> also after the secret step you would have windows partition ~98gb and the rest space ~811gb as lenovo partition ,,,19.4gb recovery partition...but after partitioning you may break the okr...so i don't suggest you to do partition..
> P.S i was telling you the partition size cause the default partition by lenovo is ("windows partition 850+gb and 28gb lenovo partition.....MOST DUMB STYLE PARTITION BY DEFAULT..).



yes i agree the partitioning is dumb. I had already partitioned my laptop the day i bought it. Does it mean that the okr is broken? If thats the case is there any way i can bring it back? 
Also you were mentioning that you installed all those softwares. From where did you get the installation files? in the net i could only find lenovo energy manger. I could not find lenovo settings though i did find lenovo dependency package which is for metro app. As for Dolby lenovo provides the installation file in their site but it is only showing as supporting thinkpads only.

As for windows key u can get the same from tuneup utilities.


----------



## amanece2008 (Nov 18, 2014)

nitinvertigo said:


> yes i agree the partitioning is dumb. I had already partitioned my laptop the day i bought it. Does it mean that the okr is broken? If thats the case is there any way i can bring it back?
> Also you were mentioning that you installed all those softwares. From where did you get the installation files? in the net i could only find lenovo energy manger. I could not find lenovo settings though i did find lenovo dependency package which is for metro app. As for Dolby lenovo provides the installation file in their site but it is only showing as supporting thinkpads only.
> 
> As for windows key u can get the same from tuneup utilities.



99% chances are that it has broken...you may check it by booting your y50 in recovery medium and then try to recover os...
as you asked that "yes you can bring recovery back but with my method your hdd will be formatted and a fresh os installation will be necessary"
if you are really interested in clean installation(with working okr) then i can help you..but you have to backup your necessary data/drivers..
and i have installed lenovo energy manager & dolby digital driver(from lenovo driver support,,),, i have also installed one key theater (one with thinkpad support only is working fine),,


----------



## nitinvertigo (Nov 18, 2014)

amanece2008 said:


> 99% chances are that it has broken...you may check it by booting your y50 in recovery medium and then try to recover os...
> as you asked that "yes you can bring recovery back but with my method your hdd will be formatted and a fresh os installation will be necessary"
> if you are really interested in clean installation(with working okr) then i can help you..but you have to backup your necessary data/drivers..
> and i have installed lenovo energy manager & dolby digital driver(from lenovo driver support,,),, i have also installed one key theater (one with thinkpad support only is working fine),,



yes I am really interested in clean installation  i have always clean installed all my previous laptops. It was easy when we had windows XP and 7  but what can i say good times don't last long enough. 

I will check that okr though when i go home today.


----------



## A.Asesh (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello all,

I brought the Y50 last month. Everything's excellent but i have noticed a little lag while i start the windows.The loading circle below the lenovo lags a bit.. and then gets back to normal in about 20 secs.. I tried to reset the hiberfile.sys using cmd. It works well for a couple of starts (like 10 sec bootup) and then again it starts lagging in next bootup.

Anyone else faced this issue or has a solution to it.?

You can go through this thread for a video uploaded by other user facing the same issue

*forums.lenovo.com/t5/IdeaPad-Y-U-V...ot-up-and-noticeable-loading-lag/td-p/1686477


----------



## nrvpnchl (Nov 22, 2014)

A.Asesh said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I brought the Y50 last month. Everything's excellent but i have noticed a little lag while i start the windows.The loading circle below the lenovo lags a bit.. and then gets back to normal in about 20 secs.. I tried to reset the hiberfile.sys using cmd. It works well for a couple of starts (like 10 sec bootup) and then again it starts lagging in next bootup.
> 
> ...


I had same issue about a month ago, even messing with hyberfile and pagefile didn't help but a few days later it became normal. And now after a whole month I'm getting same issue again. Don't know what happened but but i can't stove it.

Update : 
 Finally found a solution

1. Disable hibernation with CMD :
      powercfg -h off

2. Restart

3. Enable hibernation: 
      powercfg -h on

4. Enable Hibernation option in power menu from control panel

5. Hibernate computer from shutdown button then start again

6. Restart


----------



## A.Asesh (Nov 23, 2014)

nrvpnchl said:


> I had same issue about a month ago, even messing with hyberfile and pagefile didn't help but a few days later it became normal. And now after a whole month I'm getting same issue again. Don't know what happened but but i can't stove it.
> 
> Update :
> Finally found a solution
> ...



Thanks for the help..
But unfortunately this doesn't seem to work. I Tried it just now.. same lag still exists..


----------



## interceptor47 (Nov 24, 2014)

I've a Y-50 ( the 4 GB graphics card & 8 GB RAM version)

- I'm getting ~ 20 FPS for Watch Dogs and ~14 FPS for Assassin's Creed Unity at Ultra settings (everything maxed out). Used FRAPS for measuring the FPS. FRAPS game capture video recorder fps viewer

- Around 45 minutes battery life for these settings.

Could someone who's playing these games, confirm if they are getting the similar FPS & battery life?


----------



## rishi_sethi (Nov 24, 2014)

interceptor47 said:


> I've a Y-50 ( the 4 GB graphics card & 8 GB RAM version)
> 
> - I'm getting ~ 20 FPS for Watch Dogs and ~14 FPS for Assassin's Creed Unity at Ultra settings (everything maxed out). Used FRAPS for measuring the FPS. FRAPS game capture video recorder fps viewer
> 
> ...



FPS are somewhat similar, just  a lil higher.
but one thing, dont play games on battery, Gaming on a laptop should only be done while it is connected to power. You'll get much higher fps and also keep your battery and laptop healthy.


----------



## interceptor47 (Nov 24, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> FPS are somewhat similar, just  a lil higher.
> but one thing, dont play games on battery, Gaming on a laptop should only be done while it is connected to power. You'll get much higher fps and also keep your battery and laptop healthy.



Thanks. I rarely use a gaming laptop on battery. Was just checking the battery performance, as a part of the overall laptop performance-check. Getting around 3 hours in general use (without gaming). In my case, the FPS is more or less same when on and off battery.

Seems that these games are poorly optimized, and aren't making full use of the 4 GB graphics memory. BF4 is much better - around 30 FPS on ultra settings.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Nov 24, 2014)

3 hours is brilliant on normal use. I am getting 1.5 -2 max.
I am ok with it as I rarely use it without a charger plugged in. So have kept the max charge level to 60% too.


----------



## A.Asesh (Nov 24, 2014)

I get a backup of around 4 hours 45 mins.. with no gaming and just moderate usage like reading , music or movies..
I keep the system in power saver and switch on airplane mode whenever I want max backup.
Yeah but never play games on battery its bad for a battery's health as levels go down suddenly.


----------



## interceptor47 (Nov 24, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> 3 hours is brilliant on normal use. I am getting 1.5 -2 max.
> I am ok with it as I rarely use it without a charger plugged in. So have kept the max charge level to 60% too.



How do you limit the charging to 60%?


----------



## A.Asesh (Nov 24, 2014)

interceptor47 said:


> How do you limit the charging to 60%?



Go to lenovo setting. There is a tab called bettery conservation mode.there you can get the option.
its also present in lenovo energy management tab by same name- battery conservation  mode.
basically useful when you dont use laptop for a month or so.it helps in maintaining the charge to low levels to prevent spoiling of the battery due to over charging.


----------



## interceptor47 (Nov 24, 2014)

A.Asesh said:


> Go to lenovo setting. There is a tab called bettery conservation mode.there you can get the option.
> its also present in lenovo energy management tab by same name- battery conservation  mode.
> basically useful when you dont use laptop for a month or so.it helps in maintaining the charge to low levels to prevent spoiling of the battery due to over charging.



I am already on this setting - but wasn't aware that this limited charging to 60%. The indicator, though, shows 100% charged, on this conservation setting.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Nov 24, 2014)

interceptor47 said:


> I am already on this setting - but wasn't aware that this limited charging to 60%. The indicator, though, shows 100% charged, on this conservation setting.



You can drag down that level from 100% to 60% to achieve these settings. Depends on person to person's usage and needs.


----------



## nitinvertigo (Nov 26, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> You can drag down that level from 100% to 60% to achieve these settings. Depends on person to person's usage and needs.



Lenovo recommends that the Conservation Mode should only be used when you are not using the laptop for a week or more. There is no point in enabling the Conservation mode during general use. However to ensure good battery life do gauge reset once or twice in a month.


----------



## aytus (Dec 1, 2014)

Sorry for bringing it up again if this has been discussed in length already  But between the 2GB and 4GB ver. which one is better. As i understand from some lil reading that ive done, the 4GB one is Kepler and 2GB one is maxwell (or both of them are Maxwell?) . 

Check here for a comparison.
Review Nvidia GeForce GTX 860M Maxwell vs. Kepler - NotebookCheck.net Reviews . Looks like the maxwell is fairing better, and cheaper too. Are there real world scenarios where gaming on 1080p the kepler is better? wouldnt it be better to go with the maxwell one as its more efficient and more importantly cheaper. 

And  how bad is the screen?  

Talking in Indian context, considering the options available. 

Haven't really been able to convince myself to bite the Y50 bullet. 
While on topic, i am looking for a decent laptop primarily for multimedia usage, and hence want a good screen. Would also be running some CAD apps like solidworks and ansys, but afaik they wont mandate anything beyond 820 or 830M. 

Looking to have some decent performance with games like AC unity. (i know, been through unity review on anandtech and decent performance on High would be fine).
Am considering Z50-70 with 840M (how much would be the difference between the two), but the gamer in me is pushing to spent the extra buck on Y50. Not really sure if the extra HP would really be put to use or not. But any alternative suggestions are welcome.

Also, what would be the best way to buy the Y50. thedostore ? flipkart? or some brick and mortar store? what are the current prices and what do i stand to gain or loose by those options?

Thanks for reading and your valuable comments.


----------



## seamon (Dec 1, 2014)

aytus said:


> Sorry for bringing it up again if this has been discussed in length already  But between the 2GB and 4GB ver. which one is better. As i understand from some lil reading that ive done, the 4GB one is Kepler and 2GB one is maxwell (or both of them are Maxwell?) .
> 
> Check here for a comparison.
> Review Nvidia GeForce GTX 860M Maxwell vs. Kepler - NotebookCheck.net Reviews . Looks like the maxwell is fairing better, and cheaper too. Are there real world scenarios where gaming on 1080p the kepler is better? wouldnt it be better to go with the maxwell one as its more efficient and more importantly cheaper.
> ...



1)Both are Maxwell.
2)4 GB is definitely better as it would allow you to play [MENTION=136512]Ultra[/MENTION] textures in games like Watch_Dogs and high textures in Shadow of Mordor. 4GB is future proof as 2015 games will definitely have higher vRAM requirements.
3)Screen is pretty damn bad.
4)To play Assassin's creed unity on high, you need at least GTX 880m or GTX 970m. Even with those you may suffer a little stuttering here and there.
5)If you want to play AC:Unity, you should be aiming for low-med 1080p. You'll be only able to play @lowest during the Animus glitch sequence. Cut-scenes will lag too. I dount the GT 840m will even be able to run AC:Unity.


----------



## aytus (Dec 2, 2014)

1. Thanks for clarification
2. But is the price difference justified considered how cheap it is to add vram. Also dostore is no more showing the 2gb ver. Phased out already?  I thought the effects of having ONLY 2gb ram won't cascade into majority of games even if high textures are used since I never plan on using any additional monitors. Only very few games as such will stand to benifit from that 2 gb as such, isn't it. Asking cos as such I'm already at a stretch on my budget.
3. Quantify how bad in comparison to a 60k Z50-70 ??
4. Any other options in similar or lower budget for the requirements( forget I ever mentioned ac unity). A lil compromise on the graphics front is fine, but don't want a slouch either.
5. What would be the best and cheapest channel to buy one? I don't wanna land in trouble or haggle with lenovo on warranty issues later in case I need to excersize it.


----------



## seamon (Dec 2, 2014)

aytus said:


> 1. Thanks for clarification
> 2. But is the price difference justified considered how cheap it is to add vram. Also dostore is no more showing the 2gb ver. Phased out already?  I thought the effects of having ONLY 2gb ram won't cascade into majority of games even if high textures are used since I never plan on using any additional monitors. Only very few games as such will stand to benifit from that 2 gb as such, isn't it. Asking cos as such I'm already at a stretch on my budget.
> 3. Quantify how bad in comparison to a 60k Z50-70 ??
> 4. Any other options in similar or lower budget for the requirements( forget I ever mentioned ac unity). A lil compromise on the graphics front is fine, but don't want a slouch either.
> 5. What would be the best and cheapest channel to buy one? I don't wanna land in trouble or haggle with lenovo on warranty issues later in case I need to excersize it.



2)It's impossible to add vRAM to a laptop. Newer 2015 games will require that extra 2 GB.
3)No idea. Pretty bad compared to Y500/Y510p.
4)Nope.


----------



## rishi_sethi (Dec 2, 2014)

aytus said:


> 1. Thanks for clarification
> 2. But is the price difference justified considered how cheap it is to add vram. Also dostore is no more showing the 2gb ver. Phased out already?  I thought the effects of having ONLY 2gb ram won't cascade into majority of games even if high textures are used since I never plan on using any additional monitors. Only very few games as such will stand to benifit from that 2 gb as such, isn't it. Asking cos as such I'm already at a stretch on my budget.
> 3. Quantify how bad in comparison to a 60k Z50-70 ??
> 4. Any other options in similar or lower budget for the requirements( forget I ever mentioned ac unity). A lil compromise on the graphics front is fine, but don't want a slouch either.
> 5. What would be the best and cheapest channel to buy one? I don't wanna land in trouble or haggle with lenovo on warranty issues later in case I need to excersize it.



2) Buy 4gb one only. 2gb ones are now phased out. Vram cannot be added unlike RAM, so don't save a meager 2k now.

3) It is useable. But yeah, bad compared to the y510p. I've seen the z50 fhd version, and both are equally bad.

4) Asus has one model in y50 range but it's not such an eye catcher or a sleek laptop.

5) Buy it for a local Lenovo store. Enquire about 2-3 lenovo stores in your city and go for the cheapest. I got it for 74k back in sept end.


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 2, 2014)

You can look for hp k005tx Envy. It has a HD screen instead of fhd.  Has a gtx850m and costs 71k


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 2, 2014)

Night-Rider said:


> You can look for hp k005tx Envy. It has a HD screen instead of fhd.  Has a gtx850m and costs 71k


That 850m is a ddr3 version and most prolly Kepler.... :/


----------



## seamon (Dec 2, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> That 850m is a ddr3 version and most prolly Kepler.... :/



850m keplers don't exist. 870m and 880m are keplers. 860 is both maxwell and kepler. 820m is fermi. rest are maxwell.


----------



## vishnov (Dec 2, 2014)

Guys plz plz plz reply. I really love to buy this machine but I'm put off by its display. Can you plz answer my few questions. Plz! 

1. Is its display "that" bad? 
2. How expensive it would be to change is display panel? If asked, would Lenovo people do it themselves? 
3. Any laptop with similar performance figures in this range? 
4. I'm planning to use this laptop for next 3 years. Will it be a worthwhile investment? 
5. Above all, I hope it performs well (graphically). Does it?


----------



## seamon (Dec 2, 2014)

vishnov said:


> Guys plz plz plz reply. I really love to buy this machine but I'm put off by its display. Can you plz answer my few questions. Plz!
> 
> 1. Is its display "that" bad?
> 2. How expensive it would be to change is display panel? If asked, would Lenovo people do it themselves?
> ...



1. moderately bad; still usable.
2. 10k, nope.
3. nope. asus g551k is considerably weaker.
4. 3 years is a very long time.
5. Best in this budget.


get a desktop if you don't move around much.


----------



## Night-Rider (Dec 2, 2014)

seamon said:


> 1. moderately bad; still usable.
> 2. 10k, nope.
> 3. nope. asus g551k is considerably weaker.
> 4. 3 years is a very long time.
> ...



+1........... I won't say considerably weaker though. Compare the performance of gtx850m and gtx860. They are not miles apart.


----------



## aytus (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the inputs guys. Well what I meant in the previous comment was that it hardly costs the manufacturer around 500 rupees to add that 2gb vram.. but they charge a premium for it. 

I guess ill finally take the plunge... just one final nod needed from all you owners. I would probably be using the laptop for surfing internet 40 percent of the time. 50 percent of its uptime I will be watching movies on it. And gaming I will be doing for the rest 10 percent time. Watching movies is going to be my primary usage.  But it is for that occasional 10 percent. .. that I don't get irritated while playing games. 

Do you guys think I will repent after buying this or will be happy with my purchase?


----------



## rishi_sethi (Dec 3, 2014)

aytus said:


> Thanks for all the inputs guys. Well what I meant in the previous comment was that it hardly costs the manufacturer around 500 rupees to add that 2gb vram.. but they charge a premium for it.
> 
> I guess ill finally take the plunge... just one final nod needed from all you owners. I would probably be using the laptop for surfing internet 40 percent of the time. 50 percent of its uptime I will be watching movies on it. And gaming I will be doing for the rest 10 percent time. Watching movies is going to be my primary usage.  But it is for that occasional 10 percent. .. that I don't get irritated while playing games.
> 
> Do you guys think I will repent after buying this or will be happy with my purchase?



The audio output and the speakers are the best ive heard in a laptop. Even beats alienware in that department.
As long as u r watching movies alone, u wont be disappointed. More than 1 guy, then viewing angles will be a problem.


----------



## amanece2008 (Dec 10, 2014)

rishi_sethi said:


> The audio output and the speakers are the best ive heard in a laptop. Even beats alienware in that department.
> As long as u r watching movies alone, u wont be disappointed. More than 1 guy, then viewing angles will be a problem.



also problem when you move a little bit ,,you have to again change the display direction upward or downward..
sometimes you can't see whole display through any angle...some gets really dark....really poorest screen ever..seen


----------



## DJ90 (Dec 16, 2014)

While playing videos (anime) there is a visible and annoying stuttering. I have watched normal 720p movies without issues. So far i have tried changing the power setting to high performance - no good. The tried changing the player to vlc - again stuttering was present. The tried watching videos videos while being plugged in - stuttering reduced considerably initially it stuttered for about 3 times and then it was smooth. I have also tried changing the default GPU to nvidia - still didn't see any improvements while on battery power.
One observation is that the stutter isn't periodic.
Has anybody else experienced this issue, any known fixes ?


----------



## amanece2008 (Dec 18, 2014)

DJ90 said:


> While playing videos (anime) there is a visible and annoying stuttering. I have watched normal 720p movies without issues. So far i have tried changing the power setting to high performance - no good. The tried changing the player to vlc - again stuttering was present. The tried watching videos videos while being plugged in - stuttering reduced considerably initially it stuttered for about 3 times and then it was smooth. I have also tried changing the default GPU to nvidia - still didn't see any improvements while on battery power.
> One observation is that the stutter isn't periodic.
> Has anybody else experienced this issue, any known fixes ?



i would suggest to clean install the os and then u will notice that every bug is gone...expect the poor quality of the screen


----------



## vishnov (Dec 18, 2014)

I recently brought a new y50 lappie. And was wondering if to go for a clean install of OS on this new laptop. I heard it fixes many bugs and performance related issues. Should I go for it? Is it recommended? How to backup my OS serial key so I can use the same while reinstalltion (os is genuine). Help me guys... Plz!


----------



## $hadow (Dec 18, 2014)

^^why do you want to clean install. These things are advised if you having performance hiccups or any other system failure. Start using your laptop normally and then see if there is problem or something like that with your device.


----------



## amanece2008 (Dec 18, 2014)

vishnov said:


> I recently brought a new y50 lappie. And was wondering if to go for a clean install of OS on this new laptop. I heard it fixes many bugs and performance related issues. Should I go for it? Is it recommended? How to backup my OS serial key so I can use the same while reinstalltion (os is genuine). Help me guys... Plz!



u can extract windows key from bios...search google ...
also the key works with windows 8.1 pro...so it's upto you if u want 8.1 pro or rtm ...
caution-: u will loose okr function ...
BUT I CAN HELP U IN INSTALLING OS WHILE KEEPING THE OKR FUNCTIONAL (ALTHOUGH U HAVE TO WIPE YOUR HARDDRIVE)


----------



## DJ90 (Dec 18, 2014)

amanece2008 said:


> u can extract windows key from bios...search google ...
> also the key works with windows 8.1 pro...so it's upto you if u want 8.1 pro or rtm ...
> caution-: u will loose okr function ...
> BUT I CAN HELP U IN INSTALLING OS WHILE KEEPING THE OKR FUNCTIONAL (ALTHOUGH U HAVE TO WIPE YOUR HARDDRIVE)



I would like to do a clean install. Could you help by describing how it can be done. And help me decide the correct torrent for win 8.1.


----------



## vishnov (Dec 20, 2014)

Can you plz help me with clean os installation while still keeping okr functional? Also my hdd came as a single partition. Can you please suggest some tools or softwares so I can create few more partitions (WITHOUT HAVING TO REINSTALL THE OS AGAIN)


----------



## amanece2008 (Dec 20, 2014)

DJ90 said:


> I would like to do a clean install. Could you help by describing how it can be done. And help me decide the correct torrent for win 8.1.


u can download either any pro version of windows (later on u can change the product key with the one you have on your laptop)..
or download this rtm version
*kickass.so/microsoft-windows-8-1-rtm-x64-with-update-english-dvd-msdn-t9971642.html
steps to do it..
backup all necessary data on external memory + download all the drivers required..
download the os iso...
then i will give the secret iso u have to download.....(this will wipe the hdd and create the necessary partitions like recovery drive ,windows c drive (~100gb) + lenovo d drive (~830gb)...)..
DO THIS THEN AND REPLY...

- - - Updated - - -



DJ90 said:


> I would like to do a clean install. Could you help by describing how it can be done. And help me decide the correct torrent for win 8.1.


u can download either any pro version of windows (later on u can change the product key with the one you have on your laptop)..
or download this rtm version
*kickass.so/microsoft-windows-8-1-rtm-x64-with-update-english-dvd-msdn-t9971642.html
steps to do it..
backup all necessary data on external memory + download all the drivers required..
download the os iso...
then i will give the secret iso u have to download.....(this will wipe the hdd and create the necessary partitions like recovery drive ,windows c drive (~100gb) + lenovo d drive (~830gb)...)..
DO THIS THEN AND REPLY...

- - - Updated - - -



vishnov said:


> Can you plz help me with clean os installation while still keeping okr functional? Also my hdd came as a single partition. Can you please suggest some tools or softwares so I can create few more partitions (WITHOUT HAVING TO REINSTALL THE OS AGAIN)



read the post above this one to your 1st question's answer...
i don't know (2nd question's answer)(partitioning will damage the okr,, always )
if i tell you the clean installation method...and after that if u do a partition again..okr is gone again)..but my method creates c drive 100gb and the rest as lenovo d drive...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 29, 2014)

Considering the last 2 days of the extended warranty deal, shops here in Hyderabad are asking for 79k for y50. Should I get it guys?

Update: lenovo exclusive stores. Flipkart stopped giving the extended warranty


----------



## DJ90 (Dec 30, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Considering the last 2 days of the extended warranty deal, shops here in Hyderabad are asking for 79k for y50. Should I get it guys?
> 
> Update: lenovo exclusive stores. Flipkart stopped giving the extended warranty



Check on amazon india, the dealer CDIT deals/deal kya hai/DBM Marketing (they are one and the same) sells it around 70k-75k, they are authorized lenovo resellers and we can avail POM offer. I bought it from them at 71k and got the extended warranty.

- - - Updated - - -



amanece2008 said:


> u can download either any pro version of windows (later on u can change the product key with the one you have on your laptop)..
> or download this rtm version
> *kickass.so/microsoft-windows-8-1-rtm-x64-with-update-english-dvd-msdn-t9971642.html
> steps to do it..
> ...



I downloaded the rtm version of win8 that you mentioned. For drivers there is a drivers folder in my pc which includes okr software is that enough or should i go for each hardware vendor site and download the respective drivers latest edition ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Dec 31, 2014)

Okay guys I got the y50 yesterday.

Looks good so far. Got the model with 4 GB GPU and it came with a chi-mei display (though it is noticeable it doesn't look bad to me at all;maybe coz I have never used a better screen before)

The wlan card is from realtek.

Haven't been able to game yet. Downloading the freaking big games of steam now.

I too want to do a clean install of windows soon.

I have the win 8.1 rtm but I want to ask if the key in the bios will work with that.

Also please answer the question about the driver downloads put up by DJ90 above.

And amanece what is the secret Iso you have been mentioning that will do the partitioning. Could you please say what it is?

Thanks...


----------



## amanece2008 (Dec 31, 2014)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Okay guys I got the y50 yesterday.
> 
> Looks good so far. Got the model with 4 GB GPU and it came with a chi-mei display (though it is noticeable it doesn't look bad to me at all;maybe coz I have never used a better screen before)
> 
> ...



it's the leaked iso which is used to install windows(1st or clean installation which makes partitions..& recovery ) on a new system by lenovo engineers..


----------



## DJ90 (Dec 31, 2014)

[MENTION=296717]amanece2008[/MENTION]
Are the drivers in driver folder of the pc enough or should i download it separately?
And shouldnt i make a UEFI bootable copy of the iso i installed ?


----------



## amanece2008 (Dec 31, 2014)

DJ90 said:


> [MENTION=296717]amanece2008[/MENTION]
> Are the drivers in driver folder of the pc enough or should i download it separately?
> And shouldnt i make a UEFI bootable copy of the iso i installed ?



download them ...and yes the os must be uefi bootable...

- - - Updated - - -



DJ90 said:


> [MENTION=296717]amanece2008[/MENTION]
> Are the drivers in driver folder of the pc enough or should i download it separately?
> And shouldnt i make a UEFI bootable copy of the iso i installed ?



download them ...and yes the os must be uefi bootable...


----------



## DJ90 (Dec 31, 2014)

amanece2008 said:


> download them ...and yes the os must be uefi bootable...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



This is a link i found for making  UEFI bootable image on usb drive from the window iso image 
How To Make UEFI Bootable USB Flash Drive to Install Windows 8 | Next of Windows
Does the method look ok, or do you have any suggestions?


----------



## amanece2008 (Dec 31, 2014)

DJ90 said:


> This is a link i found for making  UEFI bootable image on usb drive from the window iso image
> How To Make UEFI Bootable USB Flash Drive to Install Windows 8 | Next of Windows
> Does the method look ok, or do you have any suggestions?



use rufus to make ...i used that .. see step 2


----------



## DJ90 (Jan 1, 2015)

[MENTION=296717]amanece2008[/MENTION]

I made a bootable usb using rufus, after that i opened the usb and started the setup.exe so win installation started upto the point of asking the key. At this point when i entered the key i recovered from my system the image says the key is not compatible with the image. Booted the pc into installation using usb even this reached only upto the product of entering the key. Any thing i am missing ?

- - - Updated - - -

Found a solution for this - Generic keys
*forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/47480-windows-8-1-generic-keys


----------



## amanece2008 (Jan 1, 2015)

dj90 said:


> [mention=296717]amanece2008[/mention]
> 
> i made a bootable usb using rufus, after that i opened the usb and started the setup.exe so win installation started upto the point of asking the key. At this point when i entered the key i recovered from my system the image says the key is not compatible with the image. Booted the pc into installation using usb even this reached only upto the product of entering the key. Any thing i am missing ?
> 
> ...



don't u want to keep okr functional??
To get okr functional u have to first use the iso I was talking about earlier., which will wipe ur hdd and create partitions..after that u have to install os


----------



## DJ90 (Jan 1, 2015)

amanece2008 said:


> don't u want to keep okr functional??
> To get okr functional u have to first use the iso I was talking about earlier., which will wipe ur hdd and create partitions..after that u have to install os



Ok so far i have created a bootable image on a usb. Downloaded the drivers and backed up my data. Also i have created a backup image using lenovo okr.
What is the next thing to do ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't understand what's the fuss with OKR? if anything goes wrong and windows gets corrupt, recover the app settings and user data using a live linux OS and reinstall windows. Data in other partitions will not be affected.


----------



## amanece2008 (Jan 1, 2015)

DJ90 said:


> Ok so far i have created a bootable image on a usb. Downloaded the drivers and backed up my data. Also i have created a backup image using lenovo okr.
> What is the next thing to do ?



i have sent u the steps..but it's not showing in the pm sentbox..
so here is the whole procedure
download this iso
*mega.co.nz/#!DlBz0QxA!_Znv91amYd0XymuW45Fd1SC52ODiHsJ4I1scHYkMNbw

use poweriso and make it a bootable image...
the language is in Chinese...so after making bootable iso change these inside the pendrive..
you can change the default language by editing the file listed below in the ISO 

WIN8_OKR8.0(Without_OS)_aman.iso\okr8\LRS_ESP\OneKey\MAIN\LRS-Config-Org.xml

WIN8_OKR8.0(Without_OS)_aman.iso\okr8\LRS_ESP\OneKey\MAIN\LRS-Config.xml

<Default-Lang>zh-CN</Default-Lang> to <Default-Lang>en-us</Default-Lang>

u need to change the bios settings..enable legacy,,legacy first cause okr has been made bootable in legacy mode..
after booting through usb follow pics...
*s28.postimg.org/hbgpfnmnx/okr1.png
*s21.postimg.org/s3hpw35on/okr2.png
if the okr is successfully installed boot into uefi mode(to install os using bootable pendrive)..u may need to change bios settings..to uefi booting..
install os on the 1st partition ~ 100gb ...configure all settings(install drivers...softwares.....etc..)..do this then i will tell u how to take okr backup....
download links
WIN8_OKR8.0(Without_OS)_aman
MEGA


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 5, 2015)

Guys anyone got it from amazon India??need some help with about payment,delivery and warranty


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 6, 2015)

pkkumarcool said:


> Guys anyone got it from amazon India??need some help with about payment,delivery and warranty


Read a few comments up. DJ90 got it from amazon at 74k with extended warranty.

Unfortunately I got the same from a lenovo exclusive store at 77k :/


pkkumarcool said:


> Guys anyone got it from amazon India??need some help with about payment,delivery and warranty


----------



## rishi_sethi (Jan 6, 2015)

Guys any tips to reduce boot-up and shutdown times? Y-50 takes a hell lot of time to shut down, even after windows is shut down, the front lights and kb light stay on for like 3-4 minutes. 

P.S- I have disabled all useless services and program which run at start-up already.


----------



## seamon (Jan 6, 2015)

rishi_sethi said:


> Guys any tips to reduce boot-up and shutdown times? Y-50 takes a hell lot of time to shut down, even after windows is shut down, the front lights and kb light stay on for like 3-4 minutes.
> 
> P.S- I have disabled all useless services and program which run at start-up already.



Only way is to install a SSD.


----------



## nitinvertigo (Jan 7, 2015)

rishi_sethi said:


> Guys any tips to reduce boot-up and shutdown times? Y-50 takes a hell lot of time to shut down, even after windows is shut down, the front lights and kb light stay on for like 3-4 minutes.
> 
> P.S- I have disabled all useless services and program which run at start-up already.



Remove hibernation and indexing on all drives. I did that and the boot and shutdown times reduced drastically (like 15 secs for bootup and 45 secs for shutdown)

- - - Updated - - -

Hey guys I faced a strange issue today. I was playing a game and suddenly the game started lagging (even though it was an old game). Then i closed the game and started browsing. But whenever I clicked IE it was opening firefox. So I restarted the machine and then after logging in windows all I got was a *black screen with only the cursor*. No UI at all. And the only thing I could do was open task manager through Ctrl+Alt+Del. I could open applications, games etc with the task manager but I could not open the Control Panel nor the explorer. It was giving error *"No such Interface supported"*. I searched all over internet and people were suggesting to check disk errors,virus etc. I did all that but there was no issue with the HDD nor was there any virus. Also the windows was unable to do system restore as it was saying that the system restore is corrupted. Even the windows update was set to manual. By searching I found that this issue is called *Windows Black Screen of Death*. 

For the time being I have installed windows 7 in another partition. Can anyone suggest any way I can get back my windows UI as I do not want to reinstall it all over again.

*Note: The recovery is lost as I partitioned my HDD after purchase so its a no go*


----------



## seamon (Jan 7, 2015)

nitinvertigo said:


> Remove hibernation and indexing on all drives. I did that and the boot and shutdown times reduced drastically (like 15 secs for bootup and 45 secs for shutdown)



With a SSD, the system will start in 4 secs and shut down in 6 secs flat.



nitinvertigo said:


> Hey guys I faced a strange issue today. I was playing a game and suddenly the game started lagging (even though it was an old game). Then i closed the game and started browsing. But whenever I clicked IE it was opening firefox. So I restarted the machine and then after logging in windows all I got was a *black screen with only the cursor*. No UI at all. And the only thing I could do was open task manager through Ctrl+Alt+Del. I could open applications, games etc with the task manager but I could not open the Control Panel nor the explorer. It was giving error *"No such Interface supported"*. I searched all over internet and people were suggesting to check disk errors,virus etc. I did all that but there was no issue with the HDD nor was there any virus. Also the windows was unable to do system restore as it was saying that the system restore is corrupted. Even the windows update was set to manual. By searching I found that this issue is called *Windows Black Screen of Death*.
> 
> For the time being I have installed windows 7 in another partition. Can anyone suggest any way I can get back my windows UI as I do not want to reinstall it all over again.
> 
> *Note: The recovery is lost as I partitioned my HDD after purchase so its a no go*



Seems like a classic virus attack. Which anti-virus did you use?


----------



## nitinvertigo (Jan 8, 2015)

seamon said:


> With a SSD, the system will start in 4 secs and shut down in 6 secs flat.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like a classic virus attack. Which anti-virus did you use?



Until the cost of a high capacity SSD comes down drastically this is the way to go....

I was using Kaspersky Internet Security with all the latest updates. When this happened I even scanned the entire system but could not find any virus.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 9, 2015)

True that an ssd is the ultimate solution.

But for cheaper solutions disabling hibernate will help with the startup lag and boot times.

Only disable indexing if Its taking up more than 40% of your CPU ( check on task manager: windows indexer or something). Else won't help with much of a performance improvement.


----------



## nitinvertigo (Jan 20, 2015)

Can someone upload the installation file for Lenovo Settings Desktop application(not the metro one!). I have reinstalled my OS and also re-partitioned my HDD (so no recovery) and cannot seem to find it anywhere on the internet. If anyone who has not re-installed their OS you can find the installation file in one of the following locations:

*C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{42F8AFC3-7944-46CC-9689-94FF9869D0A7}
C:\Program Files (x86)\InstallShield Installation Information\{42F8AFC3-7944-46CC-9689-94FF9869D0A7}*

Thanks in advance


----------



## aytus (Jan 23, 2015)

URGENT:



amanece2008 said:


> used the laptop for a while...3 months and counting...
> initially it came with a lot of bloatware and the performance was not up to mark...so clean installed windows 8.1 pro (genuine cause i activated using the key...rtm version default key works on pro also.. ),,,though tested windows 7 also...performance improved by a lot...+ i have found a way to clean install with okr working..(97gb c: drive + 816gb d: drive..)...
> also changed the display...the default screen is really bad...really very very bad,,,
> now this laptop feels great..
> IF ANY ONE NEED ANY HELP PLZZ QUOTE THIS COMMENT AND ASK YOUR DOUBTS!!




Guys i Bought the Lenovo Y50-70, i need to register on lenovopromo.net asap. 
I need to know whats the MTM no. and also some guidance on what is to be uploaded would be helpful.

Looking for a quick response.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 23, 2015)

aytus said:


> URGENT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MTM no. Should be on your box on the barcode sticker under the barcode if I remember right. Just match it with the drop down list on lenovopromo website.

You need to upload a scanned copy of your invoice/bill and a scan of the model number on ur box. Basically take a pic of the barcode sticker and upload it. Will take 1 week for them to update the details.


----------



## aytus (Jan 24, 2015)

thanks, and dumb me.


----------



## gourang (Jan 24, 2015)

i have bought lenovo y50 ... its bang of bucks but im getting noticeble boot lag it takes around 45-50 secs to boot ... before it was booting in less then 15 secs please help....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 24, 2015)

^install ccleaner and post the screenshot of startup tab


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 24, 2015)

gourang said:


> i have bought lenovo y50 ... its bang of bucks but im getting noticeble boot lag it takes around 45-50 secs to boot ... before it was booting in less then 15 secs please help....


Most prolly your hiberfile.sys got corrupted. Disable hibernation and restart and check.


----------



## gourang (Jan 25, 2015)

no its not working ...
it only worked once


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 25, 2015)

Guys any of you have updated your GPU drivers to 347.25 whql. If yes could you share some details like will it auto detect GPU or does it require tweaking,if its safe to update from stock drivers etc. Thanks.

Update: I just used geforce experience to update the drivers and everything is working fine so far (fingers crossed).


----------



## aytus (Jan 26, 2015)

any way we can reverse the direction of two finger scrolling.? only vertical axis


----------



## seamon (Jan 26, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Guys any of you have updated your GPU drivers to 347.25 whql. If yes could you share some details like will it auto detect GPU or does it require tweaking,if its safe to update from stock drivers etc. Thanks.
> 
> Update: I just used geforce experience to update the drivers and everything is working fine so far (fingers crossed).



LOL Why are you babying your GPU? Just install driver like a boss.


----------



## Head Banger (Jan 27, 2015)

Guys, Tomorrow I'm buying this laptop. Please tell me how the  wifi works on it? I have heard that connection drops frequently and  speed is slow.​


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 27, 2015)

Head Banger said:


> Guys, Tomorrow I'm buying this laptop. Please tell me how the  wifi works on it? I have heard that connection drops frequently and  speed is slow.​


My y50 came with a realtek wlan card. Have been using it for 1 month now and connection has never dropped once. I frequently play csgo at 30 ping constant with no issues.

Only once I found that the connection was bad but that too was due to my internet on that particular day and not the lappy.

There is also a variant of y50 with qualcomm atheros cards and only those have such WiFi drop issues as far as I have heard.

So pray that you get the realtek variant as there is no way to check without unboxing...


----------



## Head Banger (Jan 27, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> My y50 came with a realtek wlan card. Have been using it for 1 month now and connection has never dropped once. I frequently play csgo at 30 ping constant with no issues.
> 
> Only once I found that the connection was bad but that too was due to my internet on that particular day and not the lappy.
> 
> ...



Can I change the bad version(card) if I get that variant?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 27, 2015)

Head Banger said:


> Can I change the bad version(card) if I get that variant?


Of course u can buy a new card provided its on the y50 compatibility list.But y spend the extra buck on a new card. You won't be able to sell the atheros card to anyone either I think.

Let's hope you get the realtek version as stock. Atheros version should also suffice I guess but I cannot guarantee connection while gaming.

Again at the end of the day Indian isps barely give speeds up to 50mbps so high end ac lan cards are also not worth investing in.

I would suggest first use whatever you get and then decide accordingly. Personal preference is what matters more IMHO.

E.g I read all over the place that the screen is horrible and unbearable. But for me it was quite the contrary coz I have been using a worse screen before this. Sure its noticeable that the colours are flushed out at angles but I find it fine since I have had worse.

Similarly try out what you get first before deciding to pour more money.


----------



## Head Banger (Jan 29, 2015)

Finally got the laptop for 77k with 3yrs extended warranty from Lenovo's showroom. I have tried Dragon Age inquisition at high settings but getting only 30-32 fps and below 25 in intense scenes.  Graphics drivers are latest and the battery is on high performance mode. Please help.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 29, 2015)

Head Banger said:


> Finally got the laptop for 77k with 3yrs extended warranty from Lenovo's showroom. I have tried Dragon Age inquisition at high settings but getting only 30-32 fps and below 25 in intense scenes.  Graphics drivers are latest and the battery is on high performance mode. Please help.


Haven't played DA inquisition myself but my own statistics so far:

All 1080p and ultra with vsync and AA on:

Arkham asylum 60fps
Skyrim 50fps
Metro 2033 30-40fps
FC3 25-30fps
FC3 blood dragon 25-30fps
Cs:go 60fps
Splinter cell blacklist 50fps

Stock clocks /latest drivers...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 29, 2015)

Head Banger said:


> Finally got the laptop for 77k with 3yrs extended warranty from Lenovo's showroom. I have tried Dragon Age inquisition at high settings but getting only 30-32 fps and below 25 in intense scenes.  Graphics drivers are latest and the battery is on high performance mode. Please help.



Don't play on battery, it'll literally fcuk up battery life. 
Play while the laptop is plugged into AC power.


----------



## Head Banger (Jan 29, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't play on battery, it'll literally fcuk up battery life.
> Play while the laptop is plugged into AC power.



Battery is plugged in all the time.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 29, 2015)

Head Banger said:


> Battery is plugged in all the time.



RIP your battery soon.


----------



## nrvpnchl (Jan 29, 2015)

Head Banger said:


> Finally got the laptop for 77k with 3yrs extended warranty from Lenovo's showroom. I have tried Dragon Age inquisition at high settings but getting only 30-32 fps and below 25 in intense scenes.  Graphics drivers are latest and the battery is on high performance mode. Please help.


Your 30-32 fps is completely normal on a 860m. Haven't tried my self but you can see here : www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-860M.107794.0.html


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 29, 2015)

$hadow said:


> RIP your battery soon.


Not if its on conservation mode.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 29, 2015)

Head Banger said:


> Finally got the laptop for 77k with 3yrs extended warranty from Lenovo's showroom. I have tried Dragon Age inquisition at high settings but getting only 30-32 fps and below 25 in intense scenes.  Graphics drivers are latest and the battery is on high performance mode. Please help.


Download 3d mark 11 demo on steam. Run it and post your score. It should be around 5 k (+-50). If it is then you are good


----------



## $hadow (Jan 30, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Not if its on conservation mode.



When gaming on high performance it will produce heat and irrespective of the profile heat damage the battery unless you are using a after market thermal plate as a solution.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 30, 2015)

$hadow said:


> When gaming


Yes gaming on battery is bad unless you are playing hearts 

Otherwise no way to remove battery when on ac power anyway :/


----------



## Ishank (Jan 30, 2015)

Guys i seriously need to change the display to an IPS one. Please tell me the supported displays and can i find it in nehru place??


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 30, 2015)

Ishank said:


> Guys i seriously need to change the display to an IPS one. Please tell me the supported displays and can i find it in nehru place??


All supported displays are to be imported. Not available in India as far as I know.

Search laptopscreens.com for all y50 compatible screens.

Check the thread: the y50 displays compendium. Google it. 

You will get all necessary details and user reviews/ issues on each screen.

Though I read that some IPS panels on the y50 have an eventual ghosting issue. So do your research before ordering. Will cost you around 8k including shipping via alixpress.

You may also get it from eBay.

Google is your friend here. Use it generously


----------



## Ishank (Jan 31, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> All supported displays are to be imported. Not available in India as far as I know.
> 
> Search laptopscreens.com for all y50 compatible screens.
> 
> ...


Thanks for help


----------



## croma (Jan 31, 2015)

I have ordered the y50 on 30th Jan and paid using net banking. Do I need to do anything else so that I can claim the extended 3 years warranty? The last date is today(31st) .When I checked the status it says "processing"


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 2, 2015)

croma said:


> I have ordered the y50 on 30th Jan and paid using net banking. Do I need to do anything else so that I can claim the extended 3 years warranty? The last date is today(31st) .When I checked the status it says "processing"


If u have already gone through the registration process then sit back and relax. Lenovo will get back to you.


----------



## croma (Feb 2, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> If u have already gone through the registration process then sit back and relax. Lenovo will get back to you.


Today(2nd Feb) also when I checked it says "processing". Looks like I am not gonna get the laptop any time soon.Don't know how long they will delay this.If I don't get it by 15th Feb , the warranty registration period will also get over and I will be left in  lurch.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 3, 2015)

croma said:


> Today(2nd Feb) also when I checked it says "processing". Looks like I am not gonna get the laptop any time soon.Don't know how long they will delay this.If I don't get it by 15th Feb , the warranty registration period will also get over and I will be left in  lurch.


As long as your invoice is dated withing the offer period you will get extended warranty. Even if laptop is delivered after the offer period is over. Your bill date is all that matters...

Of course you have to register before 15 th though.

A question- you said it shows processing- you mean the warranty process or you laptop delivery?


----------



## croma (Feb 3, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> As long as your invoice is dated withing the offer period you will get extended warranty. Even if laptop is delivered after the offer period is over. Your bill date is all that matters...
> 
> Of course you have to register before 15 th though.
> 
> A question- you said it shows processing- you mean the warranty process or you laptop delivery?



Laptop delivery. I checked the status after logging in to my account and it says "processing"


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 3, 2015)

croma said:


> Laptop delivery. I checked the status after logging in to my account and it says "processing"


Y don't u give chroma a call regarding the details?


----------



## croma (Feb 3, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Y don't u give chroma a call regarding the details?



Chroma?I ordered it from thedostore.com.Croma is the supplier?

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone else who bought from the thedostore faced this problem?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 3, 2015)

croma said:


> Chroma?I ordered it from thedostore.com.Croma is the supplier?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Anyone else who bought from the thedostore faced this problem?


Ow. Then you can be free of tension I guess. Thedostore takes some time. You should get it by 15 days. Even then you can give lenovo a call just to be sure.

I am sure I read elsewhere that they take some time to deliver but all got their warranty.


----------



## croma (Feb 4, 2015)

I mailed them my transaction Id and now they're saying they won't deliver to my location(Trivandrum). Wtf!Why couldn't they tell that before.I would've ordered from amazon


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 4, 2015)

croma said:


> I mailed them my transaction Id and now they're saying they won't deliver to my location(Trivandrum). Wtf!Why couldn't they tell that before.I would've ordered from amazon


Damn that's bad on their part :/ you anyway should have ordered on amazon in the first place . cheaper rates there.


----------



## croma (Feb 4, 2015)

Do you think it is better to cancel my order?I don't think they will refund the amount immediately.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 4, 2015)

croma said:


> Do you think it is better to cancel my order?I don't think they will refund the amount immediately.


Either way you have to cancel right? Coz they dont deliver to trivandrum. And they will take up to a month to return your money :/

The time might be less also. All the best. This is really sucky on lenovos part.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 4, 2015)

Either way you have to cancel right? Coz they dont deliver to trivandrum. And they will take up to a month to return your money :/

The time might be less also. All the best. This is really sucky on lenovos part.


----------



## croma (Feb 4, 2015)

Else I could give them an address in Mumbai. My brother lives there. I can ask him to bring it here.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 4, 2015)

croma said:


> Else I could give them an address in Mumbai. My brother lives there. I can ask him to bring it here.


Do that then. U will also get the extended warranty that way. Make sure to ask them to put the date on the bill as the day u made the purchase.


----------



## nitinvertigo (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello everyone
I had purchased Lenovo Y50 and used the original windows 8.1 shipped with it for four months. I was getting a battery life of close to 5Hrs. Then last week I clean installed Windows 8.1 (original). But after booting into windows the action center was giving an error message that *"Compatibility issue between your power management system and Windows.Your power management system isn't compatible with this version of Windows.The model name of your power management system is Lenovo ACPI-Compliant Virtual Power Controller."*
Then I installed Lenovo Energy management software and this error never came again. But my battery life is very less compared to initial state. Intially it was close to 5 hrs but now I am getting 2-2.5 hrs. All the programs remain the same except Kaspersky Internet Security. Initially it was 2014, now after clean install it is 2015. In the energy manager I see that when windows starts KIS takes upto 90% of battery. But after some use it decreases to less than 1%.

Can anyone suggest a possible solution? I am thinking that it might be software issue because battery is relatively new but I maybe wrong. However in the Energy Manager it is showing battery status as Normal. Please help!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 4, 2015)

nitinvertigo said:


> Hello everyone
> I had purchased Lenovo Y50 and used the original windows 8.1 shipped with it for four months. I was getting a battery life of close to 5Hrs. Then last week I clean installed Windows 8.1 (original). But after booting into windows the action center was giving an error message that *"Compatibility issue between your power management system and Windows.Your power management system isn't compatible with this version of Windows.The model name of your power management system is Lenovo ACPI-Compliant Virtual Power Controller."*
> Then I installed Lenovo Energy management software and this error never came again. But my battery life is very less compared to initial state. Intially it was close to 5 hrs but now I am getting 2-2.5 hrs. All the programs remain the same except Kaspersky Internet Security. Initially it was 2014, now after clean install it is 2015. In the energy manager I see that when windows starts KIS takes upto 90% of battery. But after some use it decreases to less than 1%.
> 
> Can anyone suggest a possible solution? I am thinking that it might be software issue because battery is relatively new but I maybe wrong. However in the Energy Manager it is showing battery status as Normal. Please help!


Do a gauge reset and see. Also uninstall your antivirus and then see.

Taking both scenarios (I.e before and after the os reinstall) were you on high performance both times. Coz high performance and full brightness gives me only 3 hours. Never 5. 5 on power saver maybe but never tried it.


----------



## nitinvertigo (Feb 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Do a gauge reset and see. Also uninstall your antivirus and then see.
> 
> Taking both scenarios (I.e before and after the os reinstall) were you on high performance both times. Coz high performance and full brightness gives me only 3 hours. Never 5. 5 on power saver maybe but never tried it.



before reinstall the setting was balanced and 50% brightness. I watched two hindi movies back to back. Also the wifi was on entire time but I was not surfing or downloading anything. After reinstall though the setting is powersaver and 20% brightness with keyboard lights off and only wifi browsing.NO videos.

I was skeptical about gauge reset because some people have reported that their battery life reduced after doing it. As for the antivirus I am checking it right now


----------



## jakephilips (Feb 6, 2015)

i had a similar issue... horrible lagging in performance and certain software started uninstalling itself after a reboot. Finally my antivirus stopped working ,GPU settings bar wouldnt load and i lost the ability to restart the laptop. Infinite loading screen! i jst did a fresh factory reset and things seem to be back to normal now. Still facing the stuttering HDD issue when it comes to playing videos. If any one has a solution besides installing a SSD (wich i cant afford at the mo) please let me kno.
Peace


----------



## nitinvertigo (Feb 6, 2015)

jakephilips said:


> i had a similar issue... horrible lagging in performance and certain software started uninstalling itself after a reboot. Finally my antivirus stopped working ,GPU settings bar wouldnt load and i lost the ability to restart the laptop. Infinite loading screen! i jst did a fresh factory reset and things seem to be back to normal now. Still facing the stuttering HDD issue when it comes to playing videos. If any one has a solution besides installing a SSD (wich i cant afford at the mo) please let me kno.
> Peace



Removing Indexing and Hibernation did the trick for me


----------



## Head Banger (Feb 6, 2015)

Hey guys, I want to install windows 8 again. Can someone give me rough instructions on how to do it?. Lenovo provided no Windows CD/DVD.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 6, 2015)

Head Banger said:


> Hey guys, I want to install windows 8 again. Can someone give me rough instructions on how to do it?. Lenovo provided no Windows CD/DVD.



IMHO, doing a system reset would be less cumbersome.

How to refresh, reset, or restore your PC - Windows Help


----------



## jakephilips (Feb 6, 2015)

nitinvertigo said:


> Removing Indexing and Hibernation did the trick for me



Thanks bro... doin it right now. Will update soon.


- - - Updated - - -



nitinvertigo said:


> Removing Indexing and Hibernation did the trick for me



problem still persists... any other suggestions?!


----------



## nitinvertigo (Feb 7, 2015)

jakephilips said:


> Thanks bro... doin it right now. Will update soon.
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



There are a few more things u can try...
1. Defragment your HDD using a good third party tool like tuneup utilities(i use it myself)
2. check ur antivirus....I had mcafee which was highly resource hogging so I removed it and installed Kaspersky. It has an option that allots system resources to other running programs.
3. Change ur video player and check if the same issue is present in them also. I use SM Player which is excellent.

Also after removing Hibernation did you delete the hiber file from c drive? 

As our hdd comes with an 8gb ssd cache,sometimes it takes two or three restarts for the cache to clear. So it is possible that ur hdd performance may improve after some restarts.

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Do a gauge reset and see. Also uninstall your antivirus and then see.
> 
> Taking both scenarios (I.e before and after the os reinstall) were you on high performance both times. Coz high performance and full brightness gives me only 3 hours. Never 5. 5 on power saver maybe but never tried it.



I just installed another antivirus and the battery life improved a lot.It now gives close to 4.5 hrs on power saver and wifi browsing. I had the system without antivirus for some days and during that time the battery was exceptional!. I was getting close to 6hrs on balanced mode with occasional browsing and videos.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 7, 2015)

nitinvertigo said:


> There are a few more things u can try...
> 1. Defragment your HDD using a good third party tool like tuneup utilities(i use it myself)
> 2. check ur antivirus....I had mcafee which was highly resource hogging so I removed it and installed Kaspersky. It has an option that allots system resources to other running programs.
> 3. Change ur video player and check if the same issue is present in them also. I use SM Player which is excellent.
> ...


As expected. Antiviruses the bane of systems. Too bad they are required for crappy isps that come bundled with a lot of virus.


----------



## jakephilips (Feb 9, 2015)

I use Advaced System Care the latest version. Ive always used this on all my previous laptops as well. 
Avast Internet Security  is what I've installed ,which also the latest version with regular updates. Its very light on system resources.
VLC has always been my default player since like forever. I'm pretty sure its not a VLC issue cos i use 5 esternal HDDs all of them work just fine wen I watch movies directly from them.
I use two laptops; my old Acer which I got 3 years ago runs all the above mentioned apps flawlessly. Its still working just fine.
I will definitely defrag my drive tho.. 
I did not delete the hiber file from C: will look into that as well. 
Thaks for the reply... really appreciate it. If you have any other suggestions I'm all ears. 

- - - Updated - - -



jakephilips said:


> I use Advaced System Care the latest version. Ive always used this on all my previous laptops as well.
> Avast Internet Security  is what I've installed ,which also the latest version with regular updates. Its very light on system resources.
> VLC has always been my default player since like forever. I'm pretty sure its not a VLC issue cos i use 5 esternal HDDs all of them work just fine wen I watch movies directly from them.
> I use two laptops; my old Acer which I got 3 years ago runs all the above mentioned apps flawlessly. Its still working just fine.
> ...



OK, I'm just full of good news today. 
I did a windows update and now when I try to restart my lap its just says restarting and there's an infinite loading screen!!! I am beyond pissed off. I just spent all of last night defragging my HDD and I'm still facing all the same issues. Please help!!!


----------



## nitinvertigo (Feb 9, 2015)

jakephilips said:


> I use Advaced System Care the latest version. Ive always used this on all my previous laptops as well.
> Avast Internet Security  is what I've installed ,which also the latest version with regular updates. Its very light on system resources.
> VLC has always been my default player since like forever. I'm pretty sure its not a VLC issue cos i use 5 esternal HDDs all of them work just fine wen I watch movies directly from them.
> I use two laptops; my old Acer which I got 3 years ago runs all the above mentioned apps flawlessly. Its still working just fine.
> ...



It looks like windows update might have been broken. If you are able to start your system then either you can use system restore to restore to an earlier point and then try updating again or if the update happened, just uninstall the updates that you did on that day and then try updating again. 

As for the HDD lag it might be that ur HDD is faulty..check your HDD read/write speed and compare it with the one on notebookcheck.com. if there is a huge difference I suggest u better contact lenovo for replacement.

However it might not be an HDD issue. How about you reset/reinstall your windows and check? It mostly works for everyone.

I did not mean that vlc has an issue or something. I just meant that our laptop's HDD in not that fast and  has an issue with vlc where the video lags horribly. Its happens every 30secs. However after clean installing windows, the lag is barely noticable. It occurs once in 1 hr or sometimes doesn't occur at all.


----------



## jakephilips (Feb 9, 2015)

So I had to reinstall windows all over again! Got a blue screen system failure. Luckily my one button recovery still worked. I decided not to do any updates until I absolutely need to. Cos this is the second time I'm facing such issues after doing an update. Dnt know why. I will run the HDD check and let you know if there's a huge difference. Thanks again mate! 

- - - Updated - - -

I tested my HDD. These are the results

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskMark 3.0.3 Shizuku Edition x64 (C) 2007-2013 hiyohiyo
                           Crystal Dew World : *crystalmark.info/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
* MB/s = 1,000,000 byte/s [SATA/300 = 300,000,000 byte/s]

           Sequential Read :    96.795 MB/s
          Sequential Write :    88.615 MB/s
         Random Read 512KB :    35.396 MB/s
        Random Write 512KB :    55.257 MB/s
    Random Read 4KB (QD=1) :     0.422 MB/s [   102.9 IOPS]
   Random Write 4KB (QD=1) :     1.173 MB/s [   286.3 IOPS]
   Random Read 4KB (QD=32) :     1.070 MB/s [   261.3 IOPS]
  Random Write 4KB (QD=32) :     1.155 MB/s [   282.0 IOPS]

  Test : 1000 MB [C: 16.3% (32.7/200.4 GB)] (x5)
  Date : 2015/02/09 19:31:42
    OS : Windows 8.1  [6.3 Build 9600] (x64)

Please let me know if they are below the recommended rates. Thanks


----------



## nitinvertigo (Feb 10, 2015)

jakephilips said:


> So I had to reinstall windows all over again! Got a blue screen system failure. Luckily my one button recovery still worked. I decided not to do any updates until I absolutely need to. Cos this is the second time I'm facing such issues after doing an update. Dnt know why. I will run the HDD check and let you know if there's a huge difference. Thanks again mate!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




The values for your HDD are in par with the normal values for this HDD. So i guess we can rule out faulty HDD.
Are you still facing the lag after re-install? 
As for the updates, its better to have windows update enabled but don't let it check automatically. Do it manually once a week that too after creating a system restore point to be on the safe side. Updates can be very useful for ironing out issues with windows.


----------



## jakephilips (Feb 10, 2015)

nitinvertigo said:


> The values for your HDD are in par with the normal values for this HDD. So i guess we can rule out faulty HDD.
> Are you still facing the lag after re-install?
> As for the updates, its better to have windows update enabled but don't let it check automatically. Do it manually once a week that too after creating a system restore point to be on the safe side. Updates can be very useful for ironing out issues with windows.



Lag is still present. It's annoying but I'm gona live with it. I've lost faith in windows updates for 8.1. My Acer runs 7 Home premium and updates on a regular basis no issues for the past 3 years! Cnt wait to upgrade to W10.


----------



## nitinvertigo (Feb 11, 2015)

jakephilips said:


> Lag is still present. It's annoying but I'm gona live with it. I've lost faith in windows updates for 8.1. My Acer runs 7 Home premium and updates on a regular basis no issues for the past 3 years! Cnt wait to upgrade to W10.



Sorry to hear that the lag is still there. If u are willing how about a clean install instead of re-install from the onekey recovery? That will most definitely solve the lag. Clean install will remove the lenovo's bloatware and you can download the latest drivers from lenovo site or get the same from the lenovo partition on the laptop. 

Or you can install windows 7 on it. I did for a brief time and it worked fine but I like windows 8.1 better so I reverted back to it. Your choice.
Note that if your OKR is working fine now it will work after clean installing windows also as long as you don't change the c drive partition size.


----------



## jakephilips (Feb 12, 2015)

nitinvertigo said:


> Sorry to hear that the lag is still there. If u are willing how about a clean install instead of re-install from the onekey recovery? That will most definitely solve the lag. Clean install will remove the lenovo's bloatware and you can download the latest drivers from lenovo site or get the same from the lenovo partition on the laptop.
> 
> Or you can install windows 7 on it. I did for a brief time and it worked fine but I like windows 8.1 better so I reverted back to it. Your choice.
> Note that if your OKR is working fine now it will work after clean installing windows also as long as you don't change the c drive partition size.



Hey all, for those still experiencing lag issues - video and HDD stuttering, i found THE solution!! So far its workin jst fine no stuttering in any of the last 20 videos ive played!! 
All you have to do is install a free software called Quiet HDD.
Its a very small file and it runs in the background preventing the stutter. Brilliant stuff. 
If any of you try it, update us on your experiences.
Cheers
PS: thanks nitin for your help and suggestions. Give this a go!!


----------



## kraken (Feb 12, 2015)

A revised version of y50 is rumoured to arrive in mid march. Specs- Nvidia gtx 960m 
Intel I7 4720HQ processor
Full HD IPS screen(optional UHD)


----------



## nitinvertigo (Feb 13, 2015)

jakephilips said:


> Hey all, for those still experiencing lag issues - video and HDD stuttering, i found THE solution!! So far its workin jst fine no stuttering in any of the last 20 videos ive played!!
> All you have to do is install a free software called Quiet HDD.
> Its a very small file and it runs in the background preventing the stutter. Brilliant stuff.
> If any of you try it, update us on your experiences.
> ...



Glad to know your issue has been resolved. Thanks for that software. Will definitely use it if and when I start facing lags


----------



## vipin71987 (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello, I am from india and want to get IPS panel for my lenovo Y50. The stock screen sucks. Just want a info about importing. DO we have to pay extra taxes or custom duty while importing it? I mean what are the extra charges when we get it delivered. And in how many days usually they deliver it?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 17, 2015)

vipin71987 said:


> Hello, I am from india and want to get IPS panel for my lenovo Y50. The stock screen sucks. Just want a info about importing. DO we have to pay extra taxes or custom duty while importing it? I mean what are the extra charges when we get it delivered. And in how many days usually they deliver it?


*forum.notebookreview.com/threads/y50-replacement-displays-compendium.755626/

You have to pay import duty and taxes as applicable for any electronic goods imports. Should be around 8k all charges inclusive for an IPS panel.

Time taken can be up to a week or more. Depends on the courier. The store will generally ship withing 4 business days. And then it's delivery delay which will be another 4 business days taking longest possible time scenario...


----------



## croma (Feb 17, 2015)

Guys I finally received my laptop on 11th from thedostore and on Sunday I registered for the peace of mind offer.But today i received a mail from them saying  dealer seal and signature unclear on my invoice although there was no seal or signature present on the invoice.I haven't received any other bill with my laptop.The invoice has on its top "Net Distribution Services Private Limited " and its address etc.
The last date for registration has been extended to mid march.They want me to reply to their email id with the revised document.What should I do?


----------



## aytus (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey guys, i have a Y50-70 but im not happy with the arrangement of Hdd partitions. I want to reformat my HDD so that i have a 200 Gig in C and rest in D:. I dont mind if i need to give up One key recovery ... but i dont know how do i retain my genuine windows. I dont have any other windows licence. Please suggest me the way out on how to do it. I want to have different logical partitions so in case i want to reinstall windows again .. only C partitions is lost. Its ok even if i dont recover some Gigs that are occupied by okr.. Please point me in the right direction. .. also i was thinking about taking a complete backup of my HDD using Acronis HD image free client for WD drives.. is it going to be of any use?


----------



## laiinlid (Mar 2, 2015)

Theres a deal on snapdeal where the Lenovo Y50-70 IdeaPad (59-431090) Laptop is being sold at 66k ..Should i go for it will i get lenovos warranty??? plz reply asap
and also whats the difference between the 59-431090 version and 59-441908 version?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 2, 2015)

laiinlid said:


> Theres a deal on snapdeal where the Lenovo Y50-70 IdeaPad (59-431090) Laptop is being sold at 66k ..Should i go for it will i get lenovos warranty??? plz reply asap
> and also whats the difference between the 59-431090 version and 59-441908 version?



Ask the seller about lenovo warranty.
I guess that the former comes with 8 GB caching SSD while the latter doesn't.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 4, 2015)

Got my Lenovo y50-70 from eBay for around 68k woah atlast after 1yr! first impression beast loving it didn't like the screen much but okay with it the jbl sound quality is so awesome I played a mp3 just for fun and didn't expected such sound very impressed.Please give me a newbie guide pls this is my first laptop ever thnx 

- - - Updated - - -

Guys one issue i have with the lappy is that the led staus indicators are switched off anyway to turn them on?


----------



## tkyopandaman (Apr 11, 2015)

Hey guys, 
I own a Lenovo Y50-70 which is the 4GB GTX860M version. Been playing some games like Battlefield 3, DOTA2, RIFT, etc. 
Noticed the temperature of my MOTHERBOARD and the CPU is exceeding 80 degrees celcius. The top left part and the top middle part of the laptop is where the heat seems to be focused. Also around the "DFGH" keys as well. 

Now I am using a cooler master notepal X-LITE cooling pad as well, which (I guess) is not really helping. 

Any suggestions for this issue ? 
Do I need to replace the cooling pad with a better one ? 
Do I need to do something software related ? Maybe hardware related ?

Please suggest as to me it seems kinda scary that the temps are reaching 85 degrees celcius on the CPU and the MOTHERBOARD.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 11, 2015)

^ Try playing while the laptop is plugged to AC power but without the cooling pad. Also, try to keep the vents free from any obstruction. 

My n5110 is also reaching 85 easily even when i just replaced the thermal paste.


----------



## sbnaul (Apr 11, 2015)

pkkumarcool said:


> Got my Lenovo y50-70 from eBay for around 68k woah atlast after 1yr! first impression beast loving it didn't like the screen much but okay with it the jbl sound quality is so awesome I played a mp3 just for fun and didn't expected such sound very impressed.Please give me a newbie guide pls this is my first laptop ever thnx
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Guys one issue i have with the lappy is that the led staus indicators are switched off anyway to turn them on?



Fn+spacebar


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Apr 12, 2015)

Guys any reviews on y50 with IPS + 960M ? Is it better ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 14, 2015)

tkyopandaman said:


> Hey guys,
> I own a Lenovo Y50-70 which is the 4GB GTX860M version. Been playing some games like Battlefield 3, DOTA2, RIFT, etc.
> Noticed the temperature of my MOTHERBOARD and the CPU is exceeding 80 degrees celcius. The top left part and the top middle part of the laptop is where the heat seems to be focused. Also around the "DFGH" keys as well.
> 
> ...


Those temps are fine as long as they are the max temps


----------



## tkyopandaman (Apr 15, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Those temps are fine as long as they are the max temps



So I just took a snapshot of my screen while playing a game and as you can see in the attachment, (I used Speccy for recording the temps) the CPU and the Motherboard temps are almost 90 degrees, and in fact, once or twice the temps went OVER 93 degrees as well! 
I don't think that these temps will be safe for running for long periods of time. 



In the other attachment, the area enclosed in RED was extremely hot (notice how I said HOT and not WARM). 
Whereas the area in YELLOW was also hot. 


I don't get it why the temps are going so high. I mean if you see the temp on the GPU, its fine, but the CPU and Motherboard, well..whole different story there. 

Anyone else getting some "extreme" temps like this ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 16, 2015)

tkyopandaman said:


> So I just took a snapshot of my screen while playing a game and as you can see in the attachment, (I used Speccy for recording the temps) the CPU and the Motherboard temps are almost 90 degrees, and in fact, once or twice the temps went OVER 93 degrees as well!
> I don't think that these temps will be safe for running for long periods of time.
> View attachment 15364
> 
> ...


What are your ambient temps?

I live in Hyderabad and summer temps go up to 45 degrees and that's when my temps reach 85 degrees on gaming and 50 degrees on idle.


----------



## tkyopandaman (Apr 16, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> What are your ambient temps?
> 
> I live in Hyderabad and summer temps go up to 45 degrees and that's when my temps reach 85 degrees on gaming and 50 degrees on idle.



Ambient temps should be around room temperature, maybe slightly higher. (22-26 degrees celcius I assume)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 16, 2015)

tkyopandaman said:


> Ambient temps should be around room temperature, maybe slightly higher. (22-26 degrees celcius I assume)


Whoa that's cool. My room temps are 35+ while outside is 45 :/

Something is amiss.. BTW continuously running at 90 degrees will decrease overall life of the semiconductor devices which is typically 10 years min. So don't worry.

Just make sure air flow from bottom is good and keep the grill dust free.

And u sure the mobo temps are going up to 85 degrees? That's weird. Ideally it shud only be ur CPU and GPU reaching 80+ and mobo maybe 60 max.


----------



## tkyopandaman (Apr 16, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Whoa that's cool. My room temps are 35+ while outside is 45 :/
> 
> Something is amiss.. BTW continuously running at 90 degrees will decrease overall life of the semiconductor devices which is typically 10 years min. So don't worry.
> 
> ...



I agree with you. My room temps are not that high. Which is why I find it very strange as to why the temps are high. 

And yes, I also assumed that the temps of the CPU and GPU should be high, not so much the Motherboard. Even now, as I am typing this reply, the temp on the Motherboard is approx. 51 degrees. And the only apps I have open are outlook, chrome and Speccy. 

So yea, I am totally confused here. Also, I am still running my laptop on the cooling pad.

Do you think if I buy a different cooling pad for the laptop, it might help ? Something on the lines of the CoolerMaster X3 or the CoolerMaster U3 or maybe even a Deepcool Multicore X6 or X8 ? 
Sorry, I have just been researching cooling pads now, thinking that they might be able to help with the temps in certain places of the laptop.

Not sure what else I can do here.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 16, 2015)

tkyopandaman said:


> I agree with you. My room temps are not that high. Which is why I find it very strange as to why the temps are high.
> 
> And yes, I also assumed that the temps of the CPU and GPU should be high, not so much the Motherboard. Even now, as I am typing this reply, the temp on the Motherboard is approx. 51 degrees. And the only apps I have open are outlook, chrome and Speccy.
> 
> ...


Have you tried without a cooling pad?

Possible that you laptop bottom is pulling in air while your cooling pad also pulls out air instead of feeding to the laptop bottom.

Or perhaps the fan position doesn't fit at the grill position and hence blocking airflow.

How old is you laptop BTW?


----------



## Dr. House (Apr 16, 2015)

When they are updating with Y50 model with GTX 960M in India?


----------



## tkyopandaman (Apr 16, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Have you tried without a cooling pad?
> 
> Possible that you laptop bottom is pulling in air while your cooling pad also pulls out air instead of feeding to the laptop bottom.
> 
> ...



Haven't tried without the cooling pad yet while playing games at least. I shall do that in the evening today. 

Also, my laptop was bought in October, 2014 so basically, its 6 months old.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 16, 2015)

tkyopandaman said:


> Haven't tried without the cooling pad yet while playing games at least. I shall do that in the evening today.
> 
> Also, my laptop was bought in October, 2014 so basically, its 6 months old.


Well 6 months is long enuf for dust. So if all your attempts fail, I guess it's the good ol' cleaning time


----------



## tkyopandaman (Apr 16, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well 6 months is long enuf for dust. So if all your attempts fail, I guess it's the good ol' cleaning time



oh boy! 
Well to be honest, I have never cleaned the vents of a laptop, so how to go about it for this one ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 16, 2015)

tkyopandaman said:


> oh boy!
> Well to be honest, I have never cleaned the vents of a laptop, so how to go about it for this one ?


Turn over your laptop and see the vent condition, if its all dusty, good chance that the entire hear sink assembly is dusty. 

So open it up and brush out the dust. Repaste CPU/GPU if you can as well. Many vids online on how to do it.


----------



## tkyopandaman (Apr 16, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Turn over your laptop and see the vent condition, if its all dusty, good chance that the entire hear sink assembly is dusty.
> 
> So open it up and brush out the dust. Repaste CPU/GPU if you can as well. Many vids online on how to do it.



Oh so basically I gotta open up the back panel, clean/brush the dust and dirt away and put the lid back on yes ? 
I'll take your advice and have a look online for vids on how to do it. 

Thanks a lot Aniket!


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 16, 2015)

tkyopandaman said:


> Oh so basically I gotta open up the back panel, clean/brush the dust and dirt away and put the lid back on yes ?
> I'll take your advice and have a look online for vids on how to do it.
> 
> Thanks a lot Aniket!


Glad to help. Just be careful to drain you static electricity first before touching internal components..
Again internet is you friend if you dunno what I mean


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 16, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> When they are updating with Y50 model with GTX 960M in India?


Not coming anytime soon. And when it does, it should cost easily above 1 lakh min!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 16, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Not coming anytime soon. And when it does, it should cost easily above 1 lakh min!


Lenovo isn't going to price it that high. They aren't stupid.


----------



## Dr. House (Apr 17, 2015)

They should update in month because Asus has launched a laptop with GT 950M.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 17, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Lenovo isn't going to price it that high. They aren't stupid.


Well I bet they certainly aren't stupid to turn up a loss. The y50 with some below par components started at 80k. So if they actually put in an IPS panel and 960m and good components, not even god can make them price it similar to y50 or lesser. And don't forget the inflation rate buddy


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 17, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> They should update in month because Asus has launched a laptop with GT 950M.


Asus actually manufacture their own components. Lenovo merely assembles components. Yet they can't update their product line faster which is a shame.


----------



## vineetpratik (May 2, 2015)

nitinvertigo said:


> Sorry to hear that the lag is still there. If u are willing how about a clean install instead of re-install from the onekey recovery? That will most definitely solve the lag. Clean install will remove the lenovo's bloatware and you can download the latest drivers from lenovo site or get the same from the lenovo partition on the laptop.
> 
> Or you can install windows 7 on it. I did for a brief time and it worked fine but I like windows 8.1 better so I reverted back to it. Your choice.
> Note that if your OKR is working fine now it will work after clean installing windows also as long as you don't change the c drive partition size.



can you please guide me how do i clean install windows without breaking the one key recovery and losing all my stuff on HDD ?


----------



## invengene (May 2, 2015)

Does anyone have any idea when the y50 refresh will be released in India?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 3, 2015)

invengene said:


> Does anyone have any idea when the y50 refresh will be released in India?


Stop waiting fr it. Get Asus. Better build.

Y50 1 is a disappointment, I don't think y50 2 will be any  alienware.


----------



## vineetpratik (May 3, 2015)

can someone tell me how do i clean install windows without breaking the one key recovery and losing all my stuff on HDD ?
help appreciated

- - - Updated - - -



aniketdawn.89 said:


> Glad to help. Just be careful to drain you static electricity first before touching internal components..
> Again internet is you friend if you dunno what I mean


how do we drain static electricity ?


----------



## invengene (May 3, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Stop waiting fr it. Get Asus. Better build.
> 
> Y50 1 is a disappointment, I don't think y50 2 will be any  alienware.



While I agree that the Y50 v1 had a disappointing screen and thermal throttling, those same problems are solved in y50 v2. And it seems more VFM than others in its price range. Alternatively, I would have bought the Acer Nitro V (refresh) but there's no chance for it to be released here in India AFAIK. So I'm very very eagerly waiting for it to be released here in India (for warranty).

Anyway, in case I'm missing something, do you know any Asus model which can beat it in terms of specs and VFM and is in the same price bracket?


----------



## vineetpratik (May 4, 2015)

invengene said:


> While I agree that the Y50 v1 had a disappointing screen and thermal throttling, those same problems are solved in y50 v2. And it seems more VFM than others in its price range. Alternatively, I would have bought the Acer Nitro V (refresh) but there's no chance for it to be released here in India AFAIK. So I'm very very eagerly waiting for it to be released here in India (for warranty).
> 
> Anyway, in case I'm missing something, do you know any Asus model which can beat it in terms of specs and VFM and is in the same price bracket?



y50 just had disappointing screen, (that can be improved a lot by simple display caliberation) rest i perfectly fine , there is practically little or no thermal throttling when you play games even on maximum gpu load the temperatures are not very high, Presently there is no better offering from other brands


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 4, 2015)

vineetpratik said:


> y50 just had disappointing screen, (that can be improved a lot by simple display caliberation) rest i perfectly fine , there is practically little or no thermal throttling when you play games even on maximum gpu load the temperatures are not very high, Presently there is no better offering from other brands


If you say that calibration improves the screen a lot, you my friend don't know what is a good screen. The rest of the stuff is good. I never said they are bad. But they are not the best. Lenovo still has a monopoly business in that price range and hence they have bigger sales with such mediocre machines.

And the lan card is pretty bad as well, I have had frequent drops in connection when playing online. Also the keyboard is sub par compared to y510 ( I like that better)

And need I say anything on the software front. Man its horrendous. So much so that you have to do a clean os install. Please tell me why should you have to go through so much hassle even after paying 80k?

To spice things up a bit more, the 960m is basically the same chip as 860m  almost a rebadge. So is the price difference justified? Ask yourself that before you go to buy.

Don't defend the machine just coz you own it. Even I own it BTW and I now feel a desktop would have been a cheaper and better investment.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 4, 2015)

vineetpratik said:


> can someone tell me how do i clean install windows without breaking the one key recovery and losing all my stuff on HDD ?
> help appreciated
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


The clean os install tutorial is in this forum. Please browse through the previous pages a bit.

You can drain static electricity by touching a conducting surface before you touch the semiconductors. A conducting surface can be the metal casing of ur computer cabinet or laptop chassis


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 4, 2015)

invengene said:


> While I agree that the Y50 v1 had a disappointing screen and thermal throttling, those same problems are solved in y50 v2. And it seems more VFM than others in its price range. Alternatively, I would have bought the Acer Nitro V (refresh) but there's no chance for it to be released here in India AFAIK. So I'm very very eagerly waiting for it to be released here in India (for warranty).
> 
> Anyway, in case I'm missing something, do you know any Asus model which can beat it in terms of specs and VFM and is in the same price bracket?


You can check the Asus model with gtx 950m. Though it is weaker in the GPU department ( not a lot though compared to an 860m), the build is pretty good along with the screen.

What lenovo did with y50 fr India specifically is what scares me. The us models got better screen and lan cards which were never released in india due to price. Same might happen with v2.

Hence I said, wait fr it and check it first hand before buying


----------



## vineetpratik (May 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You can check the Asus model with gtx 950m. Though it is weaker in the GPU department ( not a lot though compared to an 860m), the build is pretty good along with the screen.
> 
> What lenovo did with y50 fr India specifically is what scares me. The us models got better screen and lan cards which were never released in india due to price. Same might happen with v2.
> 
> Hence I said, wait fr it and check it first hand before buying



the screen quality was more or less same in US also for non UHD models , 
They were replacing the screen immediately after getting the laptop,
The wifi adapter is certainly not AC , or the better ones that could have been put in , but hasn't given me troubles till yet , maybe because most of time its close to router

- - - Updated - - -

And by The way have you tried to fresh install the windows ?

- - - Updated - - -

And by The way have you tried to fresh install the windows ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 4, 2015)

vineetpratik said:


> the screen quality was more or less same in US also for non UHD models ,
> They were replacing the screen immediately after getting the laptop,
> The wifi adapter is certainly not AC , or the better ones that could have been put in , but hasn't given me troubles till yet , maybe because most of time its close to router
> 
> ...


See my point is why compromise when you are paying 80k?

You can get a better lappy than this for just 70k if you get it from the USA. It will come equipped with a 950m and IPS panel and ssd. Its always a compromise for Indians isn't it?

:/


----------



## vineetpratik (May 4, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> See my point is why compromise when you are paying 80k?
> 
> You can get a better lappy than this for just 70k if you get it from the USA. It will come equipped with a 950m and IPS panel and ssd. Its always a compromise for Indians isn't it?
> 
> :/



Yes definitely India has been compromised maybe because of it taxation policy that makes imported goods costly,
But even then When it was launched in INDIA last year , (I bought last year in August) , At that time there were no alternative available , 
Even now i dont find any better alternative to THe GTX860M and i7-4710HQ Combo  for the same price,


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 4, 2015)

vineetpratik said:


> Yes definitely India has been compromised maybe because of it taxation policy that makes imported goods costly,
> But even then When it was launched in INDIA last year , (I bought last year in August) , At that time there were no alternative available ,
> Even now i dont find any better alternative to THe GTX860M and i7-4710HQ Combo  for the same price,


Ya I know what you mean. The sad state of affairs here. :/


----------



## kaelthas (May 4, 2015)

I have to buy a laptop one month later, hoping for y50  refresh by then.
I'm not impressed with the GTX950M benchmarks, also ASUS is selling the DDR3 version  but I might go for it, just for the screen.


----------



## cooldude576 (May 5, 2015)

kaelthas said:


> I have to buy a laptop one month later, hoping for y50  refresh by then.
> I'm not impressed with the GTX950M benchmarks, also ASUS is selling the DDR3 version  but I might go for it, just for the screen.



Same here. Waiting for the Y50 refresh. And I agree, the GTX950 seems to be too big a compromise after paying Rs 80k for a laptop.

I'm thinking of importing a Y50 refresh and claim warranty here in India (as I hope it will release later on). Does anyone know whether this will work ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 5, 2015)

cooldude576 said:


> Same here. Waiting for the Y50 refresh. And I agree, the GTX950 seems to be too big a compromise after paying Rs 80k for a laptop.
> 
> I'm thinking of importing a Y50 refresh and claim warranty here in India (as I hope it will release later on). Does anyone know whether this will work ?



Lol if you want to import, get a Clevo laptop instead or buy one from Azom systems.


----------



## cooldude576 (May 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Lol if you want to import, get a Clevo laptop instead or buy one from Azom systems.



I have already got a quote from Azom (they are based in my city only). I have seen it and it seems to be just a tad bulky (of course its worth it for those who don't mind that as they are upgradable and VFM). They said the lightest one that they have is of 3.1 kg. Slightly far off from a Y50.

A non-Azom Clevo will again not give me warranty. A lenovo Y50 with international warranty just might (if such a thing exists) and that was what I wanted to ask. Maybe an answer to that instead of a condescending "lol" would have been better.


----------



## kaelthas (May 20, 2015)

cooldude576 said:


> I have already got a quote from Azom (they are based in my city only). I have seen it and it seems to be just a tad bulky (of course its worth it for those who don't mind that as they are upgradable and VFM). They said the lightest one that they have is of 3.1 kg. Slightly far off from a Y50.
> 
> A non-Azom Clevo will again not give me warranty. A lenovo Y50 with international warranty just might (if such a thing exists) and that was what I wanted to ask. Maybe an answer to that instead of a condescending "lol" would have been better.



It's been almost a month and no sign of a Y50 refresh . BTW did you purchase? If so which laptop?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 21, 2015)

Y50 international nothing exists such.

Better get Alienware


----------



## Gs07 (May 25, 2015)

Hi Guys, i am in search of a decent mid range gaming laptop...basically i was looking for i7 processor, min. 8GB RAM, faster HDD...i don't have much knowledge on Graphics card. But after going through this thread, i got to know, GTX 860M is good overall...

Based on this specs, I shortlisted below laptops 
1. Asus G551JX (i7 4720HQ, 16GB RAM, GTX 950M 2GB, 1TB HDD 7200rpm, IPS display) --> 83K
2. Y50-70 (i7 4710 HQ, 8GB RAM, GTX 860M 4GB, 1TB 5400RPM, FHD display) --> 86K
3. Asus X550JK ((i7 4710 HQ, 8GB RAM, GTX 850M 2GB, 1TB 7200RPM, FHD display) --> 70K

Not sure, which one to go for, i am really not an hard core gamer, but i like to play mid range games like NFSMW, Prince of Persia etc. without any lag... 
Knowing, Y50 has a bad display, thinking to go with G551JX as it comes with i7 420HQ, IPS + 7200rpm HDD...
Again G551JX & X550JK doesn't have much difference in terms of specs, but a price difference of 13K 

Can anybody suggest me on this please. Thanks


----------



## Dr. House (May 27, 2015)

Gs07 said:


> Hi Guys, i am in search of a decent mid range gaming laptop...basically i was looking for i7 processor, min. 8GB RAM, faster HDD...i don't have much knowledge on Graphics card. But after going through this thread, i got to know, GTX 860M is good overall...
> 
> Based on this specs, I shortlisted below laptops
> 1. Asus G551JX (i7 4720HQ, 16GB RAM, GTX 950M 2GB, 1TB HDD 7200rpm, IPS display) --> 83K
> ...



better get a gaming desktop


----------



## Gs07 (May 27, 2015)

[MENTION=145178]Dr. House[/MENTION] - No, actually am looking for a laptop. 

And i did called lenovo customer care to check on Y50 refresh model with IPS, they had no clue on that... I believe, even if it comes, the price will be increased (current model is priced @86k)


----------



## jatinrungta (Jun 11, 2015)

Gs07 said:


> [MENTION=145178]Dr. House[/MENTION] - No, actually am looking for a laptop.
> 
> And i did called lenovo customer care to check on Y50 refresh model with IPS, they had no clue on that... I believe, even if it comes, the price will be increased (current model is priced @86k)


dont get y50. its hdd is verrrrry slow


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 11, 2015)

Guys i am in a big problem yesterday afternoon when i shut down the pc it showed some error and blue screen came i turned it off now in evening when i started the system automatic recovery came up and the pc was unable to boot.I tried refreshing and system restore but it didnt work to boot the system.Initially my laptop came with hdd partition for C was 889 gb and for D for 25 gb and windows and all the stuff were in c drive , i know it was mistake to keep all games and stuff c but i didnt used to bother laptop was working fine.But now when laptop didnt booted and automatic recovery was opening everytime.I didnt use one key recovery cause it will delete all me 700 gigs of games So Today i fresh installed windows 8.1 on D drive which is 25 gb laptop says it has 8 gigs ssd how to determine my os is installed on ssd or not?
or my previous 889 gb partion has ssd compatiblity please help me with this.I want to restore my lappy through one key but i dont know now it will recover on 25 gb drive or 889gb drive(which has all the data and initial os)


----------



## Xamanus (Jun 14, 2015)

Hey guys, Im looking to get this laptop from America ( relative is coming down ), Does this have a lot of heating issues? Im not looking for heavy gaming, Just 2-3 times a week playing some cod or gta. Is there are lot of heating issues with it? My main purpose is for running heavy applications and advanced stock trading softwares. ( current laptops lags on it )

Specs: 

4k Screen, 
16Gb Ram, 
4gb 960M, 
No HDD - Just 512 ssd ( I have externals + this current laptop is 1tb )
$1400

My main concern is heating.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 14, 2015)

Xamanus said:


> Hey guys, Im looking to get this laptop from America ( relative is coming down ), Does this have a lot of heating issues? Im not looking for heavy gaming, Just 2-3 times a week playing some cod or gta. Is there are lot of heating issues with it? My main purpose is for running heavy applications and advanced stock trading softwares. ( current laptops lags on it )
> 
> Specs:
> 
> ...



Nope don't buy.

Else get a Clevo/Sager or Asus G751 from Xotic Pc or Newegg respectively.

Y50 should be strictly purchased below And below $1000


----------



## Xamanus (Jun 14, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Nope don't buy.
> 
> Else get a Clevo/Sager or Asus G751 from Xotic Pc or Newegg respectively.
> 
> Y50 should be strictly purchased below And below $1000



Yup they are available under $1000, even $800, but not 4gb - 960m, just 860m 2gb, no 4k display, no 16gb rab, no 512 ssd.  I was comparing to Sager and Asus.   Same match category with 128 is $1600.  Here im getting 4k, 512 ssd. And more importantly its thin and light compared to 5k sagers.


----------



## Night-Rider (Jun 15, 2015)

Gs07 said:


> Hi Guys, i am in search of a decent mid range gaming laptop...basically i was looking for i7 processor, min. 8GB RAM, faster HDD...i don't have much knowledge on Graphics card. But after going through this thread, i got to know, GTX 860M is good overall...
> 
> Based on this specs, I shortlisted below laptops
> 1. Asus G551JX (i7 4720HQ, 16GB RAM, GTX 950M 2GB, 1TB HDD 7200rpm, IPS display) --> 83K
> ...



Go with the third option Asus X550JK. 850m and 950m do not have much difference in performance. It will save you 13k

950m:
*www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-950M.138026.0.html 

850m: 

*www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-850M.107795.0.html

- - - Updated - - -

Better comparison:

*laptopmedia.com/review/nvidia-geforce-gtx-950m-benchmarks-and-gaming-tests/


----------



## Xamanus (Jun 17, 2015)

Ordered it!  

Next best similar price was at the $1800 with less specs. Sager takes 2-3 weeks to deliver from xotic pc, + 1650+ . ( without tax )

Here I payed $1350 with tax with these specs:

4th Gen Intel Core i7-4720HQ (2.6GHz/3.6GHz) Quad Core Processor, Genuine Windows 8.1 64-Bit
15.6'' 4K UHD LED Glossy Backlit (3840x2160)Touch, JBL® speakers, SPDIF, HDMI, Gigabit LAN
4GB GDDR5 Nvidia GeForce GTX 970M Graphics; 32 GB PC3-12800 DDR3L SDRAM 1600MHz (2 Dimm)
512 GB Eluktro Pro Performance (SSD) Solid State SATA III; Wi-Fi AC Wireless (2x2) + Bluetooth v4.0
Red Backlit AccuType® Keyboard, Dolby® Home TheaterTM v4, 4-cell Battery, HD Webcam, 1 Year Warranty

Nearest game the asus one which was $1700 -but 8 gb ram, no touch screen.


----------



## Blue Leaf (Jul 14, 2015)

What is the price for an IPS panel + matte  for the Y50 ?  I need just the panel.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 16, 2015)

Blue Leaf said:


> What is the price for an IPS panel + matte  for the Y50 ?  I need just the panel.


10k and you have to import. Ones available in India are not compatible.


----------



## AmoghBarthwal (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello everyone. Im a newbie on the forums. I just wanted to ask that I want to buy a laptop (Not a desktop as I want it for college )
My budget is 80k max. I have many doubts. First I thought of going for the y50 860m variant, but then I got to know about the 960m version which was released in march in the US and is still not available in India yet.
So, I want to know that whether I should wait for it to launch in India or should I import it from ebay/Amazon.
Also, if I ask someone to get it for me would i still have to pay customs?
What all other alternatives I have? I don't want a slower GPU than 860/960m. 
The overall cost should not go above 80k after including shipping/customs
Thanks


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 5, 2015)

AmoghBarthwal said:


> Hello everyone. Im a newbie on the forums. I just wanted to ask that I want to buy a laptop (Not a desktop as I want it for college )
> My budget is 80k max. I have many doubts. First I thought of going for the y50 860m variant, but then I got to know about the 960m version which was released in march in the US and is still not available in India yet.
> So, I want to know that whether I should wait for it to launch in India or should I import it from ebay/Amazon.
> Also, if I ask someone to get it for me would i still have to pay customs?
> ...


Don't get the y50 model with 860m. Bad screen will give you eye strain and headache. Some cases nausea- my roommate gets them.

The 960m model when released in India will easily cost above 1lakh.

You don't have to pay customs if someone gets the y50 960m from USA though that person has to throw away the laptop box.

You alternatives are:

Asus g551 jx with a 950m. This is currently 86k on fk. Good screen. Free gaming mouse and headset which are pretty good.

Asus g551 jk with a 850m. 79k on fk. Same goodies as above Asus.

MSI but they are too costly.

And if you are OK to import, head to xoticpc.com and build yourself a sager. Most VFM.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 5, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Don't get the y50 model with 860m. Bad screen will give you eye strain and headache. Some cases nausea- my roommate gets them.
> 
> The 960m model when released in India will easily cost above 1lakh.
> 
> ...



W8!

GL552JX with 950m is available on eBay as well as local sellers. 
pretty vfm at 60 k


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 5, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> W8!
> 
> GL552JX with 950m is available on eBay as well as local sellers.
> pretty vfm at 60 k


Be careful with eBay. I have no idea for local sellers but if you do get it then go ahead.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 5, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> W8!
> 
> GL552JX with 950m is available on eBay as well as local sellers.
> pretty vfm at 60 k



What coupon code you're using? Seller looks authentic. No need to worry as Asus comes with international warranty, no matter where you bought the device.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 5, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> What coupon code you're using?


 
1. You missed 59 k deal 
2.You should wait for 10% off site wide coupons so you can get discount of 6k


----------



## arjotsingh (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey guys
I bought the y50 70 laptop with configuration as follows
core i7 4710hq
8 gb ram
1tb sshd with 8gb flash
nvidia 860m 2gb graphic card

Now my problem is that I didn,t liked the windows 8.1 64 bit SL preinstalled so I uninstalled it and removed all the partitions which were in gpt mode and re partitioned it in legacy mbr mode.
I also changed the bios to legacy bios mode instead of uefi
Now when I installed Win 7 on my laptop all the drivers that I downloaded from the official lenovo site are working except for the display drivers. Neither intel nor nvidia ones are installing.
Intel one is telling me that my system does not meet the minimum system requirements for this driver.
Nvidia one doesn,t detect the h/w
Also windows update is telling me to put an exception for it in windows firewall.

Sorry for the long post.
Please help.


----------



## AmoghBarthwal (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi guys, 
I just went to Nehru Place today and got to know that the lenovo y50 refresh is here. But it still comes with the TN panel, i dont know why. It does come with the gtx 960m, confirmed by myself ( checked it from dxdiag too)

Price - 81k, which i think is very good.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 26, 2015)

^ Lenovo India cutting costs to increase profit. Should've been priced under 80k.

Edit:
WTF!! It costs them 48k and they sell it for 80k? That's way too much. Shouldn't be priced over 65-70k.
*www.zauba.com/import-lenovo-y50-hs-code.html


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2015)

They are priced high initially. Will be a price cut in the future but still for 80k not a bad product.


----------



## AmoghBarthwal (Oct 12, 2015)

I will be buying this laptop in this week. 
960m 4Gb @80k
Are there any problems faced by y50 owners regarding build etc. How is lenovo's customer care experience?

Also amy other alternatives? Gpu not less than 960m and cant import laptops from US. Akso 80k is my final budget.
Thanks


----------



## vito scalleta (Oct 17, 2015)

guys my friend wants to buy the refresh model from usa. but I couldnt find it on their website . where else should i  be looking ??



found it on bestbuy for 1000$


----------



## nrgmalik (Oct 24, 2015)

Lenovo Y50 with 960M & IPS Display available on Lenovo Online Official Store for a whopping 88,990/-. 

Here is the link *www.thedostore.com/59-445565.html


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 17, 2015)

After use of 10 months, the HDD has gotten really sluggish. There is a noticeable lag when launching programs or win store apps.

So I just ordered a Samsung 500gb ssd for my y50 (4gb 860m model)

Anyone already installed an ssd on their machines? Also how viable is the win 10 update?

Planning to do a clean install of okr and then windows on the ssd and making my own backup image into okr. Anybody done this already?


----------



## amey2606 (Nov 18, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> After use of 10 months, the HDD has gotten really sluggish. There is a noticeable lag when launching programs or win store apps.
> 
> So I just ordered a Samsung 500gb ssd for my y50 (4gb 860m model)
> 
> ...


+1
Thinking of doing the same thing. 
If anyone could please guide me on this. 
Ultimately, i just want to install a clean Windows 10 with WORKING OKR as i have been getting a lot of "display driver kernel has stopped working" errors. 

Any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 18, 2015)

amey2606 said:


> +1
> Thinking of doing the same thing.
> If anyone could please guide me on this.
> Ultimately, i just want to install a clean Windows 10 with WORKING OKR as i have been getting a lot of "display driver kernel has stopped working" errors.
> ...


Am still skeptical about moving to win 10. Gonna do clean win 8.1 for now


----------



## amey2606 (Nov 18, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Am still skeptical about moving to win 10. Gonna do clean win 8.1 for now


No problem in that. Though Windows 10 is a worthy upgrade. 
But I guess the procedure would be the same. 
We'll just have to wait until some experienced member posts the guide.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 18, 2015)

amey2606 said:


> No problem in that. Though Windows 10 is a worthy upgrade.
> But I guess the procedure would be the same.
> We'll just have to wait until some experienced member posts the guide.


Actually there are a few guides around the internet about clean ork + win install on lenovo lappys. They are different models though. Not y50.

My ssd comes in this weekend lest amazon delivers it faster. So am gonna try things out myself and post my findings.


----------



## amey2606 (Nov 18, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Actually there are a few guides around the internet about clean ork + win install on lenovo lappys. They are different models though. Not y50.
> 
> My ssd comes in this weekend lest amazon delivers it faster. So am gonna try things out myself and post my findings.


No problem, great. 
Looking forward to it.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 23, 2015)

Installed the ssd and did clean install of 8.1 SL on it. All working great.

Boot up and shutdown times are flat 5 seconds.

UI is very snappy and responsive now. PC doesn't freeze when doing multiple disk related operations.

Didn't bother with installing okr though. Have just kept the bootable windows flash drive.

Using the internal drive as external storage now 

Update:

Upgraded to win10 SL using inbuilt windows upgrade option. Installed win 10 drivers from lenovo website. All seems to be working as expected. Performance seems slightly better then 8.1

I noticed some lag spikes in cs.go. looking forward to do a clean install of win 10 and then trying. Got caught up with some personal issues so very busy lately. Will update once done.


----------



## vishnov (Jan 8, 2016)

Hey guys. I have a Lenovo y50-70 which is powered by nvidia 860m GPU. I want to update my driver and u have a small confusion. I've seen the update in nvidia website and it's nearly 320mb. There's also an update in Lenovo's official website (for y50-70) and that's 615mb. Which one should I download? I don't wanna risk crashing my games due to incompatible and unsupported update.. Which one to downland and which will be the safe bet? Plz help


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 8, 2016)

vishnov said:


> Hey guys. I have a Lenovo y50-70 which is powered by nvidia 860m GPU. I want to update my driver and u have a small confusion. I've seen the update in nvidia website and it's nearly 320mb. There's also an update in Lenovo's official website (for y50-70) and that's 615mb. Which one should I download? I don't wanna risk crashing my games due to incompatible and unsupported update.. Which one to downland and which will be the safe bet? Plz help


Your OS? Stock 8.1 or did you update to 10?


----------



## vishnov (Jan 8, 2016)

Stock 8.1! not updated to windows 10 yet


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 8, 2016)

vishnov said:


> Stock 8.1! not updated to windows 10 yet


If it is still stock, then you may update your gpu drivers without worry from geforce experience.

However if you face an error where your games start crashing with Display Driver stopped responding, then just rollback to the immediately previous version that you must download manually from nvidia. Your game performance will increase slightly so do update the drivers

If you plan to upgrade to win 10 anytime soon (which you should) then install the driver from lenovo page as there is no official driver updates for win 10 from nvidia yet. Though it has been a month since I checked if there is anything new myself. So can't confirm on the last point.

Edit:
The gpu drivers on lenovo page are prehistoric. Also install the legacy physx drivers from nvidia website separately. Some older games need it.


----------



## vishnov (Jan 8, 2016)

So I can download from nvidia website without any worries right? THE latest version? Can you plz tell me how to backup my current GPU driver.? Just in case... Will the latest version of driver will have any bugs for my lappie? (Sorry.. This the last doubt I'd ask)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 8, 2016)

vishnov said:


> So I can download from nvidia website without any worries right? THE latest version? Can you plz tell me how to backup my current GPU driver.? Just in case... Will the latest version of driver will have any bugs for my lappie? (Sorry.. This the last doubt I'd ask)


No need to backup your driver ( there is no way to back up installed drivers)

Go to nvidia website and scan your device to get latest driver download. In the same page you will get another link to list of every previous driver released. So no need to worry.

As for bugs no software is perfect so there will be bugs . even your current driver has.


----------



## vishnov (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks a lotttt. Mate. You saved my day..


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 10, 2016)

Guys who own Y50, what problems did you face or are currently facing in your laptop?

My 3 years old Y500 is giving too many problems, so I'm thinking of selling it. I have lost trust in Lenovo...

Also does Y50 have additional mSATA or M2 slot for SSD?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 10, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> Guys who own Y50, what problems did you face or are currently facing in your laptop?
> 
> My 3 years old Y500 is giving too many problems, so I'm thinking of selling it. I have lost trust in Lenovo...
> 
> Also does Y50 have additional mSATA or M2 slot for SSD?


My y50 just turned 1 year and so far touch wood all has been well.

What sort of problems are you facing?

And no msata ssd ports in y50. Only the single sata 3.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 10, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> My y50 just turned 1 year and so far touch wood all has been well.
> 
> What sort of problems are you facing?
> 
> And no msata ssd ports in y50. Only the single sata 3.



- LAN port has been dead for about 1 year now
- 3.4mm jack works depending on inclination (yes, that's as tricky as it sounds... works fine in perfect horizontal surface wrt gravity)
- Charging the laptop is tricky. To charge the laptop, remove the battery, connect charger(in ON state) & put back the battery (Motherboard issue & will cost 20k for new mobo)
- 2 screw threads of bottom removable casing are not threaded anymore
- Screen hinge creaks, not broken though, yet

OK, as far as maintenance goes, I maintained my laptop properly. I agree my area has a lot of dust (maybe that caused problems)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jan 10, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> - LAN port has been dead for about 1 year now
> - 3.4mm jack works depending on inclination (yes, that's as tricky as it sounds... works fine in perfect horizontal surface wrt gravity)
> - Charging the laptop is tricky. To charge the laptop, remove the battery, connect charger(in ON state) & put back the battery (Motherboard issue & will cost 20k for new mobo)
> - 2 screw threads of bottom removable casing are not threaded anymore
> ...


Wow, sounds scary for a premium laptop. Am never buying lenovo myself anymore after this anyway.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 10, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Wow, sounds scary for a premium laptop. Am never buying lenovo myself anymore after this anyway.



I know 3 people who own Y50... 1 of them is working fine, 1 is has a dead camera, which isn't cam issue but some wiring issue(not resolved yet by service centre) & the last one's hinge broke within 6 months of purchase (resolved for free)

I need more inputs from other Y50 users


----------



## vishnov (May 4, 2016)

Right time to upgrade my Lenovo y-50 windows 8.1 to windows 10? I've been worried about lack of drivers and random bugs after upgrade. Are proper drivers available in Lenovo support website? (PS: is upgrade or clean install of win10 preferred.? I don't wanna compromise on the gaming performance I'm getting right now) Advice.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 4, 2016)

vishnov said:


> Right time to upgrade my Lenovo y-50 windows 8.1 to windows 10? I've been worried about lack of drivers and random bugs after upgrade. Are proper drivers available in Lenovo support website? (PS: is upgrade or clean install of win10 preferred.? I don't wanna compromise on the gaming performance I'm getting right now) Advice.


Gaming performance is strangely better on win10 for y50.

Do clean install. And all drivers available from lenovo us website.

Been using win 10 for months now...

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## vishnov (May 5, 2016)

How can I go for clean install? ISO? Will my genuine lisense be retained if I clean install?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 5, 2016)

vishnov said:


> How can I go for clean install? ISO? Will my genuine lisense be retained if I clean install?


First upgrade to win 10 using normal upgrade option so that msoft will store your license as digital entitled.

Next download win 10 ISO (home SL) using msoft media creator (Google it) create bootable ISO using Rufus, download all drivers from lenovo us website and keep them in pen drive, disable secure boot from BIOS, and boot from win 10 bootable pen drive.

Wipe your HD and then install win 10. After logging in to your msoft account, Windows will be activated as your license is flashed on your mobo ROM.

And of course don't forget to backup your other data.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (May 5, 2016)

vishnov said:


> How can I go for clean install? ISO? Will my genuine lisense be retained if I clean install?


Just opt to not keep any files i.e. remove all files (It will delete all files in C drive, not other partitions)


----------



## vishnov (May 6, 2016)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 7, 2016)

my card reader is not working even i installed the drivers


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 9, 2016)

pkkumarcool said:


> my card reader is not working even i installed the drivers


Some more details would be nice. Did It stop working just like that? Or you installed something... Etc.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 9, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Some more details would be nice. Did It stop working just like that? Or you installed something... Etc.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



i had orignal windows 8 which got corrupted then i restored the windows using recovery freshly installed all drivers from lenovo site everything is working except card reader


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 9, 2016)

pkkumarcool said:


> i had orignal windows 8 which got corrupted then i restored the windows using recovery freshly installed all drivers from lenovo site everything is working except card reader


Okay then most prolly some driver issue. Why not upgrade to win 10 yet? It works better than 8.1 and has all drivers.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## vishnov (Jun 21, 2016)

Hey friends! Finally I going to update my laptop to windows 10 tomorrow. As as you recommended I'll be going via the upgrade option within my present system. Nonetheless, I need your help with few more doubts before I go forward with the upgradation.

1. I have a confusion regarding the lisense activation. During installation, at any phase, will I get a box to insert the lisense key? Do i skip it and will it be activated later? 

2. Do I have to have a Microsoft account for registering my key with Microsoft? Presently, i dont remember having my laptop signed in with an ms account.

3. For clean install after upgrading, again I need to download windows 10 ISO from Microsoft website? Or can I create bootable USB from the installed OS itself? 

I fear that I'd mess up my licence by doing something wrong..

(Is there something/somewhere I need to be cautious abt at any stage during the installation?)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 21, 2016)

vishnov said:


> Hey friends! Finally I going to update my laptop to windows 10 tomorrow. As as you recommended I'll be going via the upgrade option within my present system. Nonetheless, I need your help with few more doubts before I go forward with the upgradation.
> 
> 1. I have a confusion regarding the lisense activation. During installation, at any phase, will I get a box to insert the lisense key? Do i skip it and will it be activated later?
> 
> ...



1. No. Activated once you log into ms acc

2. You need ms account for digital entitlement

3. first upgrade, then dl ISO from ms website (win 10 SL)

License is embedded in your bios so you will never lose it, even if you wipe your entire HDD. Unless you flash your bios with some 3rd party bios.

Download all drivers beforehand from lenovo usa website and keep them in a pd.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vishnov (Jun 21, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> 1. No. Activated once you log into ms acc
> 
> 2. You need ms account for digital entitlement
> 
> ...



I think right now my device isn't connected to any ms account. I'm not sure. How do I check it? (i.e. whether my windows 8.1 is having any ms account logged in?)

Will they ask for an ms account during any time during installation? Or shud I create one account before upgrading itself?

If yes, can you shed some light and clear this confusion I'm having abt the ms account?

(Sorry to sound like a noob here, I really look forward for some help.)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 22, 2016)

vishnov said:


> I think right now my device isn't connected to any ms account. I'm not sure. How do I check it? (i.e. whether my windows 8.1 is having any ms account logged in?)
> 
> Will they ask for an ms account during any time during installation? Or shud I create one account before upgrading itself?
> 
> ...


Go to your product activation and log into to any ms account (live.com, outlook.com, hotmail.com) If you have logged in , it should show your email ID every time you boot up your computer.

You could just open win store and log in, or in-built outlook app.

If you don't have an email I'd. Make one in the above sites I mention. You Xbox ID will work too if you have one.

Make sure to log into some account while on 8.1 or you won't have your winten key tagged to the account.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vishnov (Jun 22, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Go to your product activation and log into to any ms account (live.com, outlook.com, hotmail.com) If you have logged in , it should show your email ID every time you boot up your computer.
> 
> You could just open win store and log in, or in-built outlook app.
> 
> ...



Ok. Now that was clear enough for me.  Much help. Thanks aniketdawn.89


----------



## geek_rocker (Jul 3, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Go to your product activation and log into to any ms account (live.com, outlook.com, hotmail.com) If you have logged in , it should show your email ID every time you boot up your computer.
> 
> You could just open win store and log in, or in-built outlook app.
> 
> ...


Dude you don't need an MS account for digital entitlement. It's only an option which will made available in the anniversary update. And if you have a OEM (came with the computer) version, I don't think you can attach it to your Microsoft account regardless.

You don't need to have a MS account to upgrade to Windows 10 and activate it. And since the November update you can clean install Windows 10 with your old key (or it will detect it automatically if you have an OEM version), just make sure you select the right version.


----------



## Ayushj (Sep 2, 2016)

Guys, I have a Lenovo y50 59431090 which is the 4GB Nvidia GTX 860M model. But after a motherboard failure and after Lenovo's motherboard failure, they replaced the motherboard with a  2GB 860M graphics card. Now, they are saying this model is supplied with the 2GB memory size only and I do not know how to prove them wrong. If anyone has the same laptop, it would be of immense help if you could share screenshots of CPU-Z which shows your GTX 860M memory and the Intel HD 4600 memory.


----------



## aytus (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi. No matter what i do i am not able to make my laptop detect any of my android phones. I have an xperia u and Samsung galaxy s6. Have tried with various cables. Have tried all modes on phone. It only connects as a charger. Not even a single notification pops up on any of my phones.  All pendrives work fine. My iphone works fine. ( I have iTunes installed). Using Windows 10. Anyone else have the same issue?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 21, 2016)

aytus said:


> Hi. No matter what i do i am not able to make my laptop detect any of my android phones. I have an xperia u and Samsung galaxy s6. Have tried with various cables. Have tried all modes on phone. It only connects as a charger. Not even a single notification pops up on any of my phones.  All pendrives work fine. My iphone works fine. ( I have iTunes installed). Using Windows 10. Anyone else have the same issue?



probably issue with the mode ur connecting with i had same issue when i connected my phone it onky used to charge then i checked phone setting developer option and changed it to file manager mode.


----------



## vishnov (Dec 1, 2016)

I plan to go for a SSD upgrade. Can I connect an SSD in my laptop parallel to my existing internal hard disk? I mean I don't wanna remove my 1TB hdd. Does y50 70 have that ultra bay slot where I can connect it?


----------



## amey2606 (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello guys, looks like this thread has been quiet for quite some time. 
The thing is, I am planning on replacing the stock screen on my Y50-70 59428436, 2014 model. 
I just wanted to know if any members here have done the same, and if they could please help me out and guide me on it. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 10, 2017)

No point spending another 10-15k on old hardware. Consider investing it elsewhere to get a new computer. But that's just my opinion. The laptop has lost its gaming prowess with the latest titles which is expected. But if you are more into multimedia maybe give it a shot. But there aren't really many options. You have to import. Check aliexpress.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## amey2606 (Jun 10, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> No point spending another 10-15k on old hardware. Consider investing it elsewhere to get a new computer. But that's just my opinion. The laptop has lost its gaming prowess with the latest titles which is expected. But if you are more into multimedia maybe give it a shot. But there aren't really many options. You have to import. Check aliexpress.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk



Thank you for your reply. 
I get what you are trying to convey, but spending another 90-100k on a new machine isn't really an option, and doesn't make any sense too. The Y50 is still going great, all it needs after these 3 years is an SSD upgrade, and maybe the screen, because it really is bad and pales even before a 2007 Sony Vaio. 
The problem with alibaba is most of the sellers sell compatible screens, and not the original display. The only trusty site I have heard from people is laptopscreens.com, and a brand new display will set me back $100 at the most. 
So, all I wanted was if somebody could share there screen replacement experience with me, if possible. 
Thank you for reply again. 
Cheers


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 10, 2017)

Personal preference of course buddy. But I would rather save for a year, and then get some resale value on this and plan for new hardware. But then again that's my opinion and I can only even think of that because I work 

Please do go ahead an plan whatever you are planning.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## amey2606 (Jun 10, 2017)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Personal preference of course buddy. But I would rather save for a year, and then get some resale value on this and plan for new hardware. But then again that's my opinion and I can only even think of that because I work
> 
> Please do go ahead an plan whatever you are planning.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes sure. Thank you. 
Just waiting for hopefully someone to share their experiences here. 
Cheers


----------



## pkkumarcool (Dec 18, 2017)

I am getting huge fps drops  and throttle (prob high temp) while playing cs go or such anyone experiencing after win 10 update


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vito scalleta (Dec 23, 2017)

pkkumarcool said:


> I am getting huge fps drops  and throttle (prob high temp) while playing cs go or such anyone experiencing after win 10 update
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did u check if  your dGPU is being used or if its the internal GPU ?


----------

